# I found like a DOZEN VIDEOS of Christ Himself, He said that He posted on HERE!!!!!



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 18, 2012)

It it VERY SIMPLE to meet Him, just read what I say under here.

He says (which I did) to "SEARCH youtube for WeLoveYouJesus85

Here is a link below!

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=WeLoveYouJesus85&oq=We&gs_l=youtube.3.0.35i39l2j0l3j0i3j0l4.2203.2491.0.5229.2.2.0.0.0.0.75.146.2.2.0...0.0...1ac.1.J-_7jGoJeIw




He talks about Rollitup.org alot on the link below..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MI-iQYAwFv0




Anyone remember Him?


I have a little secret that I will tell you guys about later on, but enjoy. I cant wait to see the comments!


Do you believe that He is Christ?

TTYL!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah so... I'll conclude that this guy isn't deluded when he gives me a video of him walking on water. What a retard lol.

I hope the secret isn't that the guy in the video is you... i reeaaaally hope that's not the secret.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 18, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Yeah so... I'll conclude that this guy isn't deluded when he gives me a video of him walking on water. What a retard lol.



...hey zs, I'd conclude that he tried to walk on water. And that he found his real self at the bottom, there.


----------



## ginjawarrior (Dec 18, 2012)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It it VERY SIMPLE to meet Him, just read what I say under here.
> 
> He says (which I did) to "SEARCH youtube for WeLoveYouJesus85
> 
> ...


https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/396178-its-time-christians-unite-i.html

here you go


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm a preacher in the making. I'm born again & I'm here to spread the gospel. Or the Good News that we have a living Savior & that The Bible is NOT about a guy that lived & died 2000 years ago but its about THIS Person that has overcome & iTAKING US ALL TO HEAVEN!


What dont you guys understand? 

There might be some "funny guys" on here and whatever, but I'm looking for the Christians in search of Christ! 

You guys want to refute the evidence in the videos? If it is true than "What time is it?"? Can anyone say its time TO BE RAPTURED?

I hear Christ (AKA George Manuel Oliveira) talk about HEAVEN on EARTH and building a UTOPIAN SOCIETY, with UNDERGROUND MANSIONS, FARMS & ENVIORNMENT, UNDERWATER MANSIONS, FARMS & ENVIORMENTS, & EVERYTIHNG IN BETWEEN.. I hear of ways to make the most of the best & make things more efficient so people can prosper..


Like I said, REFUTE THE EVIDENCE ON THE VIDEOS. Whats wrong with what He said besides He was a little chubby for a few, but everyone knows a chubby good person and loves them.

REFUTE THE EVIDENCE! IF He is not Christ than who is?

Christianity is "THE NUMBER ONE 'RELIGION' IN THE WORLD", so WAIT UNTIL the Christians (that are looking for The Savior) to find out!


God bless!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 19, 2012)

.

.

This is NOT a joke, the house is going to the highest bidder... lol.

Its a 4 (FOUR) bedroom & 2 (TWO) bath house. Its around 2k sq feet. It is located in Maine (ME).

It has OVER 4 thousand WATTS, and NOW has 3k in the flower room. ONE room is dedicated to GROWING marijuana, and that room is divided into TWO, about 1/3 of it is for vegging & the other 2/3rds is for FLOWERING!

This house can produce over 100K a year.

So how much would you but such a His-toric home for? It is/will undoubtedly be priceless once more people find out.

So if you dont have the money than dont throw a number out, but if you want Christ first house than "how much would you pay?"

You dont believe Christ is ALIVE? Click on the link below to SEE Him!


https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/600992-i-found-like-dozen-videos.html


NOW that you KNOW that He is ALIVE and this is NO JOKE than whats an investment like this worth to you?




God bless!




.


----------



## delvite (Dec 19, 2012)

does the price include his dvd collection


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 19, 2012)

does it come with the Holy Bong?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

Nevaeh420 said:


> There might be some "funny guys" on here and whatever, but I'm looking for the Christians in search of Christ!


...hi Nevaeh, I respect your choice, but why no laugh?


----------



## abandonconflict (Dec 19, 2012)

ChesusRice said:


> does it come with the Holy Bong?


I have heard that a single toke from the holy bong can restore youth and heal all wounds.


----------



## marc88101 (Dec 19, 2012)

What the fuck is this dude talking about? What a weirdo! He needs to put the crack down and smoke a bowl...


----------



## NoDrama (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't believe in Christ the son of god, so the link does me no good.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 19, 2012)

Like i said, for heavens sake we need a walking on water video.... or he's not jesus...jesus christ!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

...when a person hits bottom, they find who they are (essence). For a fleeting moment, they might feel as though they are the deity of their culture. Most people call that 'crazy', but it's the beginning of a greater sanity - if he can bring it back to earth.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

Moved to S&S&P. Imo this thread is more at home here than in Politics. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

...act now, gate operators are standing by


----------



## gioua (Dec 19, 2012)

dudes name is Heaven backwards... think he is pushing an agenda?


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

And 420 is 024 backwards. It's an obvious reference to the primacy of the factors 2, 12 (and 0,~giggle~) in the number of the Chosen of Zion. cn


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...hey zs, I'd conclude that he tried to walk on water. And that he found his real self at the bottom, there.


"I meant to do that! First time's not a mistake ... it's a baptism." cn


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 19, 2012)

how does one become born again?? i tried, but me mom's don't want me back in her womb despite all of me promises.. how did you manage to talk your mom into allowing it??


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> how does one become born again?? i tried, but me mom's don't want me back in her womb despite all of me promises.. how did you manage to talk your mom into allowing it??


Most men lease a surrogate. cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 19, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> how does one become born again?? i tried, but me mom's don't want me back in her womb despite all of me promises.. how did you manage to talk your mom into allowing it??


...try this one


----------



## kelly4 (Dec 19, 2012)

$13.........


----------



## Indagrow (Dec 19, 2012)

I would say 6.66 but you're making me empty my wallet so $66.60


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Dec 19, 2012)

No Thanks , the Real Estate in Hell is much more affordable in my opinion


----------



## ChesusRice (Dec 19, 2012)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> No Thanks , the Real Estate in Hell is much more affordable in my opinion



The old adage
Location Location Location

You might get used to the screams of torment after awhile 
but the climate sucks


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 19, 2012)

The true savior shall devour your loins, then your soul.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 20, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> The true savior shall devour your loins, then your soul.



[video=youtube;S4BWhvIlFVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4BWhvIlFVE[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Dec 21, 2012)

What a dumbass


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 21, 2012)

i watched about a minuite of one of his videos and decided not to waste any more of my precious life viewing, but if someone could write out his main points of evidence id gladly take a look .


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 21, 2012)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i watched about a minuite of one of his videos and decided not to waste any more of my precious life viewing, but if someone could write out his main points of evidence id gladly take a look .


It's pretty much the plot of 23.

"In The Number 23 Walter Sparrow becomes obsessed with a novel that he believes was written about him. As his obsession increases, more and more similarities seem to arise."


----------



## TopC0la (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm pulling up a seat, on the right side of my Father ...........


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 21, 2012)

A letter from The Man! TODAY! (I might reply to some of your comments later)

On 12/21/12

















12/21/12
You may be wondering How could people breath in UNDERWATERmansions? Or How could the world blow up with UNDERGROUND mansions? OrHow can a jet fly both in OUTERSPACE and UNDERWATER using the SAME jet?



Im going to try and candidly explain these things because Idid NOT have time to do so in the videos I made and I dont like making youtubevideos because I embarrass Myself. LOL But FIRST..



The people and animals and plants will breath UNDERWATERvery simply, FIRST the SALT WATER is made up of H2O, or Hydrogen and Oxygen andthe SALT makes it a decent conductor of electricity which is very good forELECTROLYSIS. Electrolysis is basically PASSING AN ELECTRIC CURRENT THROUGHSALT WATER. Salt is very good in this case because it augments the process. Youcan then collect the Hydrogen bubbles and Oxygen bubbles to be used forwhatever. Its best to liquefy BOTH the Hydrogen and the Oxygen if you want todecrease the space it takes up as a gas. So if you have electricity and saltwater, it is very simple, just pass a current through the salt water. In thefuture there will be NO SHORTAGE of electricity. So the Oxygen FOR US TO BREATHwill be in abundance because it can be ripped out of the ocean water, andlikewise the hydrogen FOR FUEL! That is why living UNDERWATER is going to be SOEASY! PLUS any plastic (or FIBER OPTICS) needed for the building materials canbe grown FROM HEMP, all day long in farms that are bigger than a small countryto feed our needs. PLUS we will be growing things UNDERGROUND too, like 200stories of underground farms or as many need be. We are/will be able to growUNDERWATER TOO because that is TOO EASY too.



With that being said, THE UNDERWATER JETS will be able tofly in OUTER SPACE using liquid Hydrogen and liquid Oxygen for its fuel (whichcomes from the ocean). If the jet is flying in the air than just the liquidHydrogen will be needed because there is sufficient Oxygen in the air. And theOxygen needed to fly a jet UNDERWATER will come from the ocean and it can beripped right from the water. Like I said in a video (about UNDERWATER), Aninternal engine will be needed, like a FUEL CELL. A FUEL CELL candidly takesHydrogen and turns it into electricity. So these two can be ripped right out ofthe water and while the jet is moving forward VERY VERY VERY FAST! We mighteven take a dunk in the ocean (with our SPACE JETS) just to refill up withthese supplies because its sooo abundant there. (Jets could fly using nuclearenergy, but its too dangerous IMO)



The space jets will be used to gather ASTROIDS and COMETS toform other planets for posterity too. You might be a SPACE CADET (like Me) whowill gather these rocks to form planets for us, just in case we need morespace.



As far as the SPACE BALLS go, the inside wouldnt have tobe round, it could be square on the inside too. If the outside had a ROUNDcase around this UNDERWATER HOME than like 3 points could be used to rotateit in place. Think of a FERRIS WHEEL how the tires rotate it in place, but onthe bottom. I was thinking that 3 points would all that would be needed to rotateit in any direction, AND since its going to be like 2K square feet (OR MORE) insize, its most likely going to be buoyant and there would be something neededto keep it down. Thats why these wheels that are going to rotate it willmost likely be near the top but far enough apart to keep the space ball downeven with heavy ocean currents or a storm. But this is NOT the only way, butits a start. The world is 70% water ON THE SURFACE and the ocean can go veryvery deep, So how much vacant real estate is there? NOW? I talk about FLOATINGmansions, farms and environment too on the videos. And maybe these could beused to keep the space balls underwater.?. So I CAN walk on water, but. Im100% human so its not like I can just step on water and glide across, but ifJesus could walk on water than He could fly too, right? Im a human on a Divinemission, call Me CRAZY but I already know Im CRAZY! LOL 



The UNDERGROUND mansions will be made using TUNNEL BORINGMACHINES (or TBMs) and/or using HIGH POWERED LASERS that will cut through stonelike a hit knife through butter. I told My buddies on Rollitup.org about thesein like 2008 and I believe I mentioned it in a few videos (when I was chubby).I AM going to grow more hemp and more hemp and more hemp etc. to keep growingthe world for posterity so there will never be over population. Another thingto think about is WHEN YOU ESCAVATE FROM THE INSIDE OF THE EARTH, THAN ITSGOING TO BUILD MORE MATTER (OR DIRT) ON THE OUTSIDE and thusly blowing up theworld to a greater diameter. Get it?



Basically I plan on maximizing the best ideas so that therewill be a global UTOPIAN SOCIETY and to get over petty differences and work onmaking everyone having the richest life possible, and NOT to exclude any race,creed or tongue. Utopia will be different for everyone but I think these arethe right steps in A NEW DIRECTION! I talked about the other things on theyoutube videos, I just wanted to clarify on these points, and I wrote over 7Kposts on rollitup.org BUT I know these things are totally possible and I havealready put the pieces together, Im just waiting on My people to come togetherand advocate for UTOPIA. You can see My face and hear My voice on the youtubevideos, I NEVER said Im perfect and I NEVER will be perfect, BUT Im fightingon your side and I always will be (too). My goal is NOT to offend anyonebecause My beef is with the central banks and no one else, I dont have timefor bickering or BS because I have My own problems. But trust Me, I have THEGRAND DESIGN all laid out for those who will just grab it and take it toheavens gates. Im only going to improve on My world until. Ill never stoptrying to make it better and better.

 And NO family shouldgo without when God freely gave us all of these things. Food? NO PROBLEM!Water? NO PROBLEM! Energy? NO PROBLEM! Shelter? NO PROBLEM! And again, NOPROBLEM! We just need to grow more (HEMP), its that simple !



You may be wondering Are these things really possible? Itell you The Truth, it says in The Go(o)d Book, With men these things areIMPOSSIBLE.. BUT with God ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE! So start by ready The NewTestament. God loves you (all) and Christ loves you (all) too.

EDIT- I cant forget the ~PEACE~ LOL

~PEACE~


----------



## greenswag (Dec 21, 2012)

you do realize we breathe air, not oxygen right? I don't know if I misread but I think he's under the impression we only breathe oxygen. We DO, but you can't just breathe oxygen. And hold up a sec, I skimmed but isn't he saying, yeah once we get everyone in the water, lets just run electricity through it?...Because that's safe.

edit: This whole thing..lol.


----------



## TopC0la (Dec 21, 2012)

greenswag said:


> you do realize we breathe air, not oxygen right? I don't know if I misread but I think he's under the impression we only breathe oxygen. We DO, but you can't just breathe oxygen. And hold up a sec, I skimmed but isn't he saying, yeah once we get everyone in the water, lets just run electricity through it?...Because that's safe.
> 
> edit: This whole thing..lol.


The narrative is good  But gathering Hydrogen and Oxygen, this is definitely something that EARTH needs to start utilizing.....


----------



## Fencepost (Dec 22, 2012)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm a preacher in the making. I'm born again & I'm here to spread the gospel. Or the Good News that we have a living Savior & that The Bible is NOT about a guy that lived & died 2000 years ago but its about THIS Person that has overcome & iTAKING US ALL TO HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> What dont you guys understand?
> ...


 (Hugs) How do you know who does and does not understand?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 23, 2012)

I still have MUCH to teach fromThe Bible but this is enough for today. I&#8217;m praying for you guys every day,nonstop! (I&#8217;m sorry if some of the words are typos or are not separated becauseI&#8217;m copying and pasting from Microsoft Word and I don&#8217;t feel like proof reading it. But 99% of it should be accurate, the 1% is from typos and getting messed up from copying and pasting, sorry.)


This is My, George Manuel Oliveira, commentary about the Bible and what I believe is pertinent and some of the prophecies that I (The Second Coming (or The First Coming? I&#8217;m not sure&#8230;LOL)) have fulfilled! First I AM going to site the OBVIOUS prophecies that I have fulfilled. Hold on its going to be a ride into My past, present and future and the whole world will one day find out these things also.





Matthew 4:2 

&#8220;And when He had fasted fortydays and forty nights, afterward He was hungry.&#8221;





I bought My house in ME when I was 21 years old and I paid cash from working as a commercial scuba diver for quahogs and later I started working on commercial fishing boats, and if I wasn&#8217;t working on a fishing boat I was scuba diving for quahogs because I was already engaged at 21 and I was trying to start a family with her. I planned on growing enough herb to retire early and pay off the taxes for My VERY HARD labor, that&#8217;s why I bought the house. Long story short, I had to move from ME to MA because I ran out of money and I was 22 turning 23 within a couple months. I came back from Maine and within a few weeks My X fiancé broke up with Me. I wanted to die butI didn&#8217;t want to hurt Myself and I couldn&#8217;t keep down food because I was sick to My stomach that she would do that to Me, I&#8217;ve been a godly person all My Life; but that&#8217;s a story for another time. Anyways, I couldn&#8217;t eat so I figured I just wouldn&#8217;t eat and decided to starve Myself. So the point is that I went about 6 weeks without any food besides grape juice and maybe a TINY snack every few days. I weighed 185lbs (and I&#8217;m 6ft 1) and after the 6 weeks or ROUGHLY 40DAYS (because 6x&#8217;s 7 is about 40) of fasting I weighed 160lbs. I was very skinny but strong before the fast and after the fast I could see My bones, it was NOT healthy. I got delusional and was hearing voices on the radio, and I said to My dad &#8220;you make Me feel like I want to kill Myself.&#8221; But like 3 days earlier I found out I AM Christ; I looked up what My middle and last Name meant and I found out that GMO backwards is OMG. I went to the first mental hospital after like an hour of telling someone I&#8217;m Christ. This was August of 2008 when this happened and I&#8217;ve been talking to My people on Rollitup.org prior to this point for like 3 years of bullshitting with you guys. So the prophecy of fasting for 40 days was fulfilled in this point in My Life!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 8:23-27

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus Calms the Storm

23 Then he got into the boat and his disciples followed him. 24 Suddenly a furious storm came up on the lake, so that the waves swept over the boat. But Jesus was sleeping. 25 The disciples went and woke him, saying, &#8220;Lord, save us! We&#8217;re going to drown!&#8221;


26 He replied, &#8220;You of little faith, why are you so afraid?&#8221; Then he got up and rebuked the winds and the waves, and it was completely calm.

27 The men were amazed and asked, &#8220;What kind of man is this? Even the winds and the waves obey him!&#8221;








So like I said &#8220;I was a commercial fisherman.&#8221; The boat called &#8220;The Direction&#8221; was the second boat I worked on, and it is a 65ft lobster boat. It was actually on the DiscoveryChannel; the show was called &#8220;Lobster Fisherman of New England&#8221;. It was like &#8220;The Deadliest Catch&#8221; kind of show. Go look it up if you don&#8217;t believe Me. I worked on The Direction a year after that show. Anyways, I went out to go fishing and it was a 24 hour ride to get to the fishing grounds and I would work 21 hours a day once we got to the lobster pots so we would try to sleep during this ride. So I was sleeping on the bow of the boat where the beds are I woke up and I was floating every other second. The storm was so bad that I was rising like 1-3inches off the bed (or &#8220;rack&#8221 and then sinking back down into the bed/rack. LOL, no lie. The winds were blowing about 120mph and the waves were about 30-40 feet HIGH! I woke up and talked to the rest of the crew and the captain (his name is Al) said &#8220;We are going to die, I&#8217;ve never been in a storm so bad!&#8221; (Mind you this was when I was like 20 years old, before I ever had the notion I&#8217;m Christ because I never believed I AM Christ until I turned 23 years old.) I believe I said &#8220;Is it a good time to check the survival suits?&#8221; I wasn&#8217;t that scared because I always had faith in God and I knew the boat had survival suits. So if the boat did go under, I would have a survival suit to don on. AFTER being awake for like 2 hour I was tired and I took some pictures of the storm (or &#8220;tempest&#8221 on my cell and that was enough; and I went back to sleep! I was a little apprehensive that the captain said &#8220;We might die&#8221; but I lived for that stuff. LOL! But I&#8217;ve been on plenty of boats in BAD BAD weather; but I worked on boats that were usually much larger (than 65ft) like around TWICE that size, like 185 footers. But that storm stuck in My mind because the captain said &#8220;We might die&#8221;. BUT I lived for that stuff, I liked it. (I&#8217;m less &#8220;dangerous&#8221; now though.) So there is another prophecy fulfilled in Me. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(These next TWO quotes Scriptures are about THE SOWER AND THE SEED! PAY ATTENTION TO THE NUMBERS 3& 6)

Matthew 13:3-9 
The Parableof the Sower

New Living Translation (NLT)



3 He told many stories in the form of parables, such as this one:

&#8220;Listen! A farmer went out to plant some seeds. 4 As he scattered them across his field, some seeds fell on a foot path, and the birds came and ate them. 5 Other seeds fell on shallow soil with underlying rock. The seeds sprouted quickly because the soil was shallow. 6 But the plants soon wilted under the hot sun, and since they didn&#8217;t have deep roots, they died. 7 Other seeds fell among thorns that grew up and choked out the tender plants. 8 Still other seeds fell on fertile soil, and they produced a crop that was 60, 30 , and even a hundred times as much as had been planted! 9 Anyone with ears to hear should listen and understand.&#8221; 



Mark 4:3-9

New Living Translation (NLT)
The Parable of the Sower

3 &#8220;Listen! A farmer went out to plant some seed. 4 As he scattered it across his field, some of the seed fellon a foot path, and the birds came and ate it. 5 Other seed fell on shallow soilwith underlying rock. The seed sprouted quickly because the soil was shallow. 6 But the plant soon wilted under the hot sun, and since it didn&#8217;t have deep roots, it died. 7 Other seed fell among thorns that grew up and choked out the tender plants so they produced no grain. 8 Still other seeds fell on fertile soil, and they sprouted, grew, and produced a crop that was 30, 60, and even a hundred times as much as had been planted!&#8221; 9 Then he said, &#8220;Anyone with ears to hear should listen and understand.&#8221;









Ok you read the Scripture and noticed the numbers. A little of My background and then the reason why I quoted this. When I was a little boy, I first smoked herb at the age of about 7 years old. I didn&#8217;t even know what it was but I was about that old. I used to go into school at like 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] and definitly 4[SUP]th[/SUP]grade STONED! When I was 15 years old I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton MA and I decided I wanted to grow herb with some bagseed because I was smoking herb like every day. My dad had a little garden and figured I would grow some herb so I wouldn&#8217;t have to buy it. LOL! I caught some sun fish at a pond and I added lime powder to my dads garden and I planted the seed; BUT I didn&#8217;t know how to grow anything, Iwas just guessing. LOL! The plants were like 7ft tall in August but My dad pulled them out before they budded; My dad didn&#8217;t even know what a pot plant looked like, he thought they were just weeds and I honestly believe him because he only smoked herb ONCE in his life (to this day). The funny thing is that they would have been seeded bud because I didn&#8217;t know the difference between male and female plants. I never went on the internet at this point in My life and I didn&#8217;t want to show anyone My crops. I was born in 1985, I&#8217;m 27 NOW! That was the FIRST time I ever grew herb and I NEVER grew it again until I bought My house at the age of 21 at 36 Aroostook Ave in Millinocket Maine. Like I said this was the SECOND time I ever grew pot. I NEVER had a mortgage on My house because I paid CASH (or a bankcheck) and I bought My house when I was 21 because I worked HARD on fishing boats or scuba diving for clams and I saved all My money so I could start a family. FYI I started smoking herb at 7 and I smoked with friends until I turned 16; at 16 I stopped doing drugs until I turned 23 because I went toschool to be an electronics engineer at a Voc Tech High School, and I actually went to college for engineering BUT I didn&#8217;t complete a semester because I didn&#8217;t have a car or enough money, so I dropped out and than started to work construction, than the fishing career. BUT I lived at these TWO homes BEFORE Iever read The Bible or had the notion that I AM Christ, God is My Witness. The parable is about The Sower and the seed. Look at the numbers again. I&#8217;m The Sower and the seeds were pot seeds&#8230;. LOL! The reason why I bought 36 Aroostook was because I could afford it; I wanted something MUCH CLOSER to MAss. I bought the house so I could pay My taxes and retire early instead of doing the rat race. You know? It&#8217;s a long story but I&#8217;ll be candid as possible. To surmise The Bible put the 3 and 6 in that order and LOOK at the FIRST TWO places where I grew weed. Coincidence? Maybe, but what if it was (a) set up by God? Look at all the other facts I&#8217;m confessing. Oh, and BTW (By The Way) I grew some killer buds at 36 Aroostook in Maine, everyone said they were the best buds they ever smoked. I gave some of those seeds to Loud Blunts from RIU.org like 5 years ago.. LOL! Fdd2blk had to intervene on an argument between Me and Loud Blunts.. LOL! I sent him those seeds and LB said he didn&#8217;t get them? WTF? Next Scripture, hold on to your pants.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 14:13-22

Today's New InternationalVersion (TNIV)


Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand

13 When Jesus heard what had happened, he withdrew by boat privately to a solitary place. Hearing of this,the crowds followed him on foot from the towns. 14 When Jesus landed and saw a large crowd, he had compassion on them and healed their sick.

15 As evening approached, the disciples came to him and said, &#8220;This is a remote place, and it&#8217;s already getting late. Send the crowds away, so they can go to the villages and buy themselves some food.&#8221;

16 Jesus replied, &#8220;They do not need to go away. You give them something to eat.&#8221;

17 &#8220;We have here only five loaves of bread and two fish,&#8221; they answered.

18 &#8220;Bring them here to me,&#8221; he said. 19 And he directed the people to sit down on the grass. Taking the five loaves and the two fish and looking up to heaven, he gave thanks and broke the loaves. Then he gave them to the disciples, and the disciples gave them to the people. 20 They all ate and were satisfied, and the disciples picked up twelve basketfuls of broken pieces that were left over. 21 The number of those who ate was about five thousand men, besides women and children.






Ok, well I cant take 5 loavesand 2 fish and feed over 5000 people from that alone but, as I said, I was a commercial fisherman and I first became a commercial scuba diver ; I was diving for quahogs and I was catching about 600 pounds a day. Next I met a one of My best friends that was/is a fisherman and he got Me set up working on the first fishing boat called The &#8220;Dona Martita&#8221; which was the 185ft boat which was fishing for HERRING and (holy) MACKEREL. That boat had a 800 thousand pound capacity for fish, which is just about 1 million pounds. This boat was a para-troller which means it needed 2 boats to pull A HUGE NET. These are the 2 fish, (maybe?)the 2 boats. And the crew members were 5 total; 2 deckhands, 1 captain, 1 mate,and 1 chief engineer. These are the 5 loaves, (maybe?) the 5 crew members. The point I&#8217;m really trying to make is that I caught MILLIONS of pounds of fish and feed MILLIONS of people because we would catch MILLIONS of pounds every week and I worked on a bunch of boats that caught TONS of fish EVERY DAY. (If you know Me and have watched My videos, do I even need to say that once I AM King I will feed THE WHOLE WORLD? I&#8217;m going to need farmers to help and employ the rest of the world too, but growing (organic food) is going to be paramount!) This is a FACT, its on My record that I worked on these boats and I&#8217;m not going to tell you how hard or how many hours STRAIGHT I would work BUT SUPER HARD(LABOUR) & LONG HOURS. FYI, I never paid taxes on the money I made from commercial fishing though&#8230;. LOL! Its all good. I&#8217;m also going to write about this boat, the Dona Martita, and the miracle of catching over 1 MILLION poundsof (holy) mackerel in 1 tow or set of the net. The Bible talks about how Jesus said &#8220;&#8217;Let down the net&#8217;.. And they caught so much fish that the boat was sinking and they shared it with a partner boat.&#8221; This also happened to Me but I&#8217;m going through The New Testament in consecutive order, so I&#8217;ll get to that later.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 





Matthew 14:23-33

Today's New International Version (TNIV)


23 After he had dismissed them, he went up on a mountainside by himself to pray. When evening came, he was there alone, 24 but the boat was already a considerable distance from land, buffeted by the waves because the wind was against it.

25 Shortly before dawn Jesus went out to them, walking on the lake. 26 When the disciples saw him walking on the lake, they were terrified. &#8220;It&#8217;s a ghost,&#8221; they said, and cried out in fear.

27 But Jesus immediately said to them: &#8220;Take courage! It is I. Don&#8217;t be afraid.&#8221;

28 &#8220;Lord, if it&#8217;s you,&#8221; Peter replied, &#8220;tell me to come to you on the water.&#8221;

29 &#8220;Come,&#8221; he said.

Then Peter got down out of the boat, walked on the water and came toward Jesus. 30 But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, &#8220;Lord, save me!&#8221;

31 Immediately Jesus reached out his hand and caught him. &#8220;You of little faith,&#8221; he said, &#8220;why did you doubt?&#8221;

32 And when they climbed into the boat, the wind died down. 33 Then those who were in the boat worshiped him, saying, &#8220;Truly you are the Son of God.&#8221;








Like I said, &#8220;I am/was a commercial scuba diver!&#8221; (I haven&#8217;t been diving in a few years though). When I would go diving for quahogs I wouldn&#8217;t wear fins because it was easier to walk on the ocean floor because I would wear like an extra 50 pounds of lead weight to keep Me from floating. It was a lot quicker just to walk on the sea floor and glide across the ocean bottom like superman because I would push off the floor and My head would be like 2 feet off the floor because that angle was the quickest. When I was moving 100-200lbs of quahogs to My Jeep I would walk like straight up on the floor because with that much extra weight I could move quick at a vertical angle (or 90 degrees) but when I wasn&#8217;t moving heavy quahogs I was gliding at like a 30 degree angle because that was quickest. I never thought &#8220;I&#8217;m walking on water!&#8221; because I was walking IN water and I never thought I was Christ or anything like that (because I was under 23 years old here and it was at 23 is when I found out about My Name.), it was My job. I used to spend like 6-7 hours a day UNDERWATER collecting quahogs so I could make some money, that&#8217;s it. It was My favorite job because I was My own boss and I didn&#8217;t have to worry about getting bitched at for stupid sh*t. It was just Me and the fish and quahogs and I was surrounded by ocean water all the time. (This is also a FACT of life becauseits on My record and I have plenty of people that would testify.) I loved it and I became really good at it too. So I can NOT walk ON water but I walked IN water plenty of times, it was My job&#8230; LOL! Like I said, if someone can walk ON water (without any machines) than they could fly like superman too, because both would defy physics. Another prophecy fulfilled in Me. Need I say more?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 17:1-9

New International Version (NIV)


The Transfiguration

17 After six days Jesus took with him Peter, James and John the brother of James, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 There he was transfigured before them. His face shone like the sun, and his clothes became as white as the light. 3 Just then there appeared before them Moses and Elijah, talking with Jesus.

4 Peter said to Jesus, &#8220;Lord,it is good for us to be here. If you wish, I will put up three shelters&#8212;one for you, one for Moses and one for Elijah.&#8221;

5 While he was still speaking, a bright cloud covered them, and a voice from the cloud said, &#8220;This is my Son, whom I love; with him I am well pleased. Listen to him!&#8221;

6 When the disciples heard this, they fell face down to the ground, terrified. 7 But Jesus came and touched them. &#8220;Get up,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Don&#8217;t be afraid.&#8221; 8 When they looked up, they saw no one except Jesus.

9 As they were coming down the mountain, Jesus instructed them, &#8220;Don&#8217;t tell anyone what you have seen, until the Son of Man has been raised from the dead.&#8221;







I made a youtube video about the 5 signs in the clouds that I saw. I will briefly talk about the FIRST sign I saw which was God in the clouds. I was driving around with My buddy Patrick Gould and I ended up pulling over to a place where I made the most money scuba diving for quahogs and as soon as I parked My Jeep I looked up in the clouds and said &#8220;Look, it looks like God in the clouds!&#8221; to My buddy Patrick and he saw it too and said &#8220;Yea, it does.&#8221; (This was 2009, or about a year after I got the notion I AM Christ!). You can ask My buddy Patrick Gould what he saw that day too, but I&#8217;m going to explain. Gods face was lite up by the sun RIGHT BEHIND His HEAD and I could see long wavy hair. It looked like He was wearing a white robe; because His Body was a cloud and that cloud was separate from the other clouds. Around His waist or chest area there was like a strip of cloud that I later read in The Bible that it might have been a sickle that represents THE HARVEST AT THE END OF THE AGE! Everything was proportional to what a Person should look like, it was beautiful and I didn&#8217;t think I would see any other signs in the clouds because I NEVER saw anything like that before; I saw God in the clouds vividly for like 3-4 minutes and then the wind blew it away. Like Isaid, I saw 4 other signs in the clouds but I made a youtube video about them.The last signs I saw in the clouds was when I was in PRISON for getting into a fight with My dad, but I was NOT convicted of any crime because My dad was a child abuser and the reason why My parents got divorced was because My mom caught My dad abusing Me (which happened regularly before they got divorced when I was in the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] grade). So the last sign was about 2 months after BLACK FRIDAY in 2009 when I was in prison at Bridgewater MA for 2 months (but it felt like 2 years). I saw 2 signs in the clouds at Bridgewater; but they are explained in the youtube videos. But I saw God in the clouds ONCE and it was one of the most beautiful things I ever saw. Something or someone was controlling the clouds, it might have been God or HAARP (or ETs, because I believe in them too.). HAARP is a weather controlling facility in Alaska I believe, but I don&#8217;t know where else they might be. But someone was controlling the clouds because it was NOT natural and that&#8217;s why they stuck in My mind; because I never before,or since, have seen anything like that before. God is My Witness that I&#8217;m not lying and I tell you the Truth. So heres another prophecy fulfilled (take it or leave it because I don&#8217;t care).



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







Matthew 21:1-9

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King

21 As they approached Jerusalem and came to Bethphage on the Mount of Olives, Jesus sent two disciples, 2 saying to them, &#8220;Go to the village ahead of you, and at once you will find a donkey tied there, with her colt by her. Untie them and bring them to me. 3 If anyone says anything to you, say that the Lord needs them, and he will send them right away.&#8221;

4 This took place to fulfill what was spoken through the prophet:


5 &#8220;Say to Daughter Zion,
 &#8216;See, your king comes to you,
gentle and riding on a donkey,
 and on a colt, the foal of a donkey.&#8217;&#8221;[a]

6 The disciples went and did as Jesus had instructed them. 7 They brought the donkey and the colt and placed their cloaks on them for Jesus to sit on. 8 A very large crowd spread their cloaks on the road, while others cut branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 The crowds that went ahead of him and those that followed shouted,


&#8220;Hosanna* to the Son ofDavid!&#8221;**


&#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8221;[c]


&#8220;Hosanna[d] in the highest heaven!&#8221;









I told you guys about My X fiancé, well this was the LAST thing we ever did together. I was 23 years old when this happened & I already started to believe I&#8217;m Christ; BUT I NEVER read The Bible and I didn&#8217;t even know this was in The Bible. God as My Witness! She broke up with Me because &#8220;she didn&#8217;t love Me anymore.&#8221;. I still wanted to be with her and I figured that if I could win her heart over again maybe she might still want to be together. I was thinking &#8220;Maybe if we go horseback riding she will enjoy herself and love Me again.&#8221;. So I asked her the closest place where we could rent some horses. We found a place that was a town over from her town. We got there and I saw the youngest and strongest horse (or colt, but I didn&#8217;t know what the word "colt" meant at that time, LOL!) and I told her &#8220;I&#8217;m going to ride that one because it looks fast.&#8221; Two women came out and we told them we want to ride the horses and I said &#8220;I want that one&#8221; but they said that &#8220;This horse has NEVER BEEN RIDEN BEFORE and they just got him&#8221; and &#8220;they didn&#8217;t know how he would react because NO ONE HAS EVER RIDEN HIM BEFORE.&#8221; I ended up charming them and they let Me ride the horse I wanted to and he was cool. They saddled the horses up and, after, My horse wanted to run and lead the pack, LOL! My X fiancé got a female horse(I believe it was female&#8230;???) that was very old and slow, andI thought to Myself &#8220;I&#8217;m glad I got this fast young horse because I&#8217;m fast and young&#8221; LOL! So we went for like a 30 minute ride and I saw a &#8220;fishercat&#8221; and some deer. Like I said, &#8220;My horse wanted to run and lead the pack but the girl that worked there had to lead because I&#8217;d take off running with him. And My X&#8217;s horse was lagging behind like 20-30 yards.(This was only the second and last time I ever rode a horse by Myself, I went on horseback rides as a kid but I&#8217;ve only rode a horse 2 times by Myself.) This is the honest to God Truth and My X was with Me and I&#8217;m sure she would testify but I haven&#8217;t seen or talked to her in like 5 years or so. So here is another prophecy fulfilled in Me. I wouldn&#8217;t lie to you guys because I&#8217;d rather be known for My integrity/honesty more than anything, plus The Truth will come out in the end. Are you guys starting to get the picture? God has blessed Me, but I believe God has only blessed Me to be a blessing to THE WHOLE WORLD! The Bible is about Me but I&#8217;m about (God and) the welfare of EVERYONE!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







Matthew 21:12-13

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus at the Temple

12 Jesus entered the temple courts and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves. 13 &#8220;It iswritten,&#8221; he said to them, &#8220;&#8216;My house will be called a house of prayer,&#8217;[a] but you are making it &#8216;a den of robbers.&#8217;&#8221;







So it says in The Bible that Christ &#8220;overturned the money changers tables&#8221; and After I became a conspiracy theorist I only had problems with THE CENTRAL BANKS and I was/am trying to DESTROY them for such injustice. To prove this you only need to read what Iposted on RIU.org under the name of We Tarded, especially after the first 1,000posts to like 5K posts. I believe I said it on a youtube video that after I tuned 23 I found out about My Divinity and got a Christ complex (go figure) and within hours of first telling someone about My Christ complex I was sent to a mental hospital called &#8220;Corrigan Mental Hospital&#8221; out of Fall River MA. I was PISSED OFF that I was actually sent to a MENTAL HOSPITAL for doing what I believe is GOOD THINGS! I figured the government wanted to kill Me and I figured if I told My buddies on Rollitup.org about My effulgence than if I was murdered by the government I would have evidence why. So I got out of the hospital and I FIRST told them My Name on the internet for the world to see.You guys can read the first things I ever said about My Name (and some other crazy stuff, LOL) under the first posts of We Love 1. After like 2 days of (getting out of the hospital) & telling THE WORLD My Name the stock market CRASHED 777 points in September of 2008. This is a FACT of life! Did the stock market crash because of My Name? I&#8217;m not sure but the timeline is accurate. It goes to show that My Name is stronger than any weapon made by man because I have been made by God to do His Go(o)d will. Out of the 7K posts I made on RIU.org, I&#8217;d be surprised to see Me insulting anyone besides trying to destroy the evil empire that the central banks have setup to enslave the poor people. We are all victims that got enslaved to their tyranny. So did I turn the tables on the money changers? I believe I did, but that is what I&#8217;m postulating. Like I said,My Name is a weapon against the central banks because God is GREATER and I believe I AM His Son! I&#8217;d like to setup My Kingdom today, but I want to do what I talk about in the videos and usher in THE GREAT PEACE for ALL of the world. I&#8217;m open to suggestions though but that&#8217;s why I came up with the idea of an ONLINE GOVERNMENT because I want the people to have the power, but with certain checks and balances to keep things copasetic, you know? It says that Christ said inThe Bible &#8220;I did not come to destroy but to fulfill.&#8221; And I have come to fulfill but also to DESTROY THE CENTRAL BANKS so the people can set up a bank for the people and by the people so the people will decide with their best intentions and not suck the life out of Gods people because of the banks greed.Do you see why I have come NOW? I&#8217;m a nonviolent REBEL or RENEGADE or a benevolent dissident! So this prophecy is fulfilled in Me. 


~PEACE~
































You may be wondering &#8220;How could people breath in UNDERWATERmansions?&#8221; Or &#8220;How could the world &#8216;blow up&#8217; with UNDERGROUND mansions?&#8221; Or&#8220;How can a jet fly both in OUTERSPACE and UNDERWATER using the SAME jet?&#8221;

I&#8217;m going to try and candidly explain these things because Idid NOT have time to do so in the videos I made and I don&#8217;t like making youtube videos because I embarrass Myself&#8230;. LOL&#8230; But FIRST..

The people and animals and plants will breath UNDERWATER very simply, FIRST the SALT WATER is made up of H2O, or Hydrogen and Oxygen andthe SALT makes it a decent conductor of electricity which is very good for ELECTROLYSIS. Electrolysis is basically PASSING AN ELECTRIC CURRENT THROUGH SALT WATER. Salt is very good in this case because it augments the process. You can then collect the Hydrogen bubbles and Oxygen bubbles to be used forwhatever. (EDIT-Its like boiling water with electricity!) Its best to liquefy BOTH the Hydrogen and the Oxygen if you want to decrease the space it takes up as a gas. So if you have electricity and saltwater, it is very simple, just pass a current through the salt water. In the future there will be NO SHORTAGE of electricity. So the Oxygen FOR US TO BREATH will be in abundance because it can be &#8220;ripped&#8221; out of the ocean water, and likewise the hydrogen FOR FUEL! That is why living UNDERWATER is going to be SO EASY! PLUS any plastic (or FIBER OPTICS) needed for the building materials can be grown FROM HEMP, all day long in farms that are bigger than a small country to feed our needs. PLUS we will be growing things UNDERGROUND too, like 200 stories of underground farms or as many need be. We are/will be able to grow UNDERWATER TOO because that is TOO EASY too.

With that being said, THE UNDERWATER JETS will be able to fly in OUTER SPACE using liquid Hydrogen and liquid Oxygen for its fuel (which comes from the ocean). If the jet is flying in the air than just the liquid Hydrogen will be needed because there is sufficient Oxygen in the air. And the Oxygen needed to &#8220;fly&#8221; a jet UNDERWATER will come from the ocean and it can be&#8220;ripped&#8221; right from the water. Like I said in a video (about UNDERWATER), &#8220;An internal engine will be needed, like a FUEL CELL.&#8221; A FUEL CELL candidly takes Hydrogen and turns it into electricity. So these two can be ripped right out of the water and while the jet is moving forward VERY VERY VERY FAST! We might even take a &#8220;dunk&#8221; in the ocean (with our SPACE JETS) just to refill up with these &#8220;supplies&#8221; because its sooo abundant there. (Jets could fly using nuclear energy, but its too dangerous IMO)

The space jets will be used to gather ASTROIDS and COMETS to form other planets for posterity too. You might be a SPACE CADET (like Me) who will gather these rocks to form planets for us, just in case we need more space.

As far as the &#8220;SPACE BALLS&#8221; go, the inside wouldn&#8217;t have to be round, it could be square on the inside too. If the outside had a ROUND&#8220;case&#8221; around this UNDERWATER HOME than like 3 points could be used to rotate it in place. Think of a FERRIS WHEEL how the tires rotate it in place, but on the bottom. I was thinking that 3 points would all that would be needed to rotate it in any direction, AND since its going to be like 2K square feet (OR MORE) in size, its most likely going to be buoyant and there would be something needed to keep it down. That&#8217;s why these &#8220;wheels&#8221; that are going to rotate it will most likely be near the top but far enough apart to keep the space ball down even with heavy ocean currents or a storm. But this is NOT the only way,but it&#8217;s a start. The world is 70% water ON THE SURFACE and the ocean can govery very deep, So how much vacant real estate is there? NOW? I talk about FLOATING mansions, farms and environment too on the videos. And maybe these could be used to keep the space balls underwater.?. So I CAN walk on water,but&#8230;. I&#8217;m 100% human so its not like I can just step on water and glide across, but if Jesus could walk on water than He could fly too, right? I&#8217;m a human on a Divine mission, call Me CRAZY but I already know I&#8217;m CRAZY! LOL 

The UNDERGROUND mansions will be made using TUNNEL BORING MACHINES (or TBMs) and/or using HIGH POWERED LASERS that will cut through stone like a hot knife through butter. I told My buddies on Rollitup.org about thesein like 2008 and I believe I mentioned it in a few videos (when I was chubby).I AM going to grow more hemp and more hemp and more hemp etc. to keep growing the world for posterity so there will never be &#8220;over population&#8221;. Another thing to think about is WHEN YOU ESCAVATE FROM THE INSIDE OF THE EARTH, THAN ITS GOING TO BUILD MORE MATTER (OR DIRT) ON THE OUTSIDE and thusly &#8216;blowing up&#8217; the world to a greater diameter. Get it?

Basically I plan on maximizing the best ideas so that there will be a global UTOPIAN SOCIETY and to get over petty differences and work on making everyone having the richest life possible, and NOT to exclude any race, creed or tongue. Utopia will be different for everyone but I think these are the right steps in A NEW DIRECTION! I talked about the other things on the youtube videos, I just wanted to clarify on these points, and I wrote over 7Kposts on rollitup.org BUT I know these things are totally possible and I have already put the pieces together, I&#8217;m just waiting on My people to come together and advocate or VOTE FOR UTOPIA. You can see My face and hear My voice on the youtube videos, I NEVER said I&#8217;m perfect and I NEVER will be perfect, BUT I&#8217;m fighting on your side and I always will be (too). My goal is NOT to offend anyone because My beef/strife is with the central banks and no one else, I don&#8217;t have time for bickering or BS because I have My own problems. But trust Me, I have THE GRAND DESIGN all laid out for those who will just grab it and take it to heavens gates. I&#8217;m only going to improve on My world until&#8230;. I&#8217;ll never stop trying to make it better and better.
 And NO family should go without when God freely gave us all of these things. Food? NO PROBLEM! Water? NO PROBLEM! Energy? NO PROBLEM! Shelter? NO PROBLEM! And again, NO PROBLEM! We just need to grow more (HEMP), its that simple !

You may be wondering &#8220;Are these things really possible?&#8221; I tell you The Truth, it says in The Go(o)d Book, &#8220;With men these things are IMPOSSIBLE&#8230;.. BUT with God ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE!&#8221; So start by reading The NewTestament. God loves you (all) and Christ loves you (all) too.


~PEACE~*


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 23, 2012)

You're an idiot and larger font size doesn't change that.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope the section mods clean up all that shouting. cn


----------



## drolove (Dec 23, 2012)

OP, your crazy!


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 23, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> I hope the section mods clean up all that shouting. cn



He is effectively ensuring that no one bothers to read his dribble by shouting it and turning it into Spam. The irony that Christ would present himself as an under-educated, naive and gullible redneck burnout mid-west dimwit is too rich for me to interfere. 




"White trash get down on your knees, it's time for cake and sodomy" - MM


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 23, 2012)

Font size abuse is one of my bugbears. cn


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 24, 2012)

what the fuck ???????????


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 24, 2012)

The Prophet has spoken!

This is NOT in the Bible but Id like to talk about it anyways. Shortly in the future we are going to be traveling through space and time, and one way to have almost infinite energy is to setup mirrors around a star (like our sun) and form enormous amounts of Light energy into laser like beams that will push our space/star ships and power them a billion times over until the mirrors are not so effective (than use more mirrors to bend the light). We could use a bunch of stars once we get there. These Light (laser) beams can power our star ships (many) years later, if they want to ride the WAVE of light too. This will allow us to travel through space, and thusly time as well.I got this idea because I saw on TV that ETs use mirrors around stars to power their ships; and I first thought why not power the world like this, WITH (CLEAN) LIGHT ENERGY? Why not cast this Light energy (using mirrors) and concentrate it and cast it to the earth where need be, like to farms or anywhere needed? I was also thinking that if E=MC^2 than M=E/C^2 or Mass is equal to Energy divided by the speed of light squared. So I believe in the soon to come future that we will be able to materialize GOLD (out of thin air) or any element with just using enough LIGHT ENERGY from the stars and concentrating it. So lots of Light=Gold. They say Light doesnt have mass but energy = mass and mass = energy but the C^2 plays a part too in these equations but its allegedly a Constant. So if there is mass than there is potential for energy, and if thereis energy than there is potential for mass. Right? The star ships will be like HUGE cities that have farms and all sorts of things a big city has except it will be flying through space equal to or greater than the speed of light. These laser beams of Light can bend Light around solar systems or any very large objects by using mirrors; so there will be full power all the time to the star ship.Its very simple! We are aliens but we will be MORE LIKE them because we will be exploring the cosmos like never before. I figure, if we descended from the stars then why cant we ASCEND TO THE STARS? I mean if that is our home, than Noahs Ark has landed and we preserved at least 2 of every animal alive (which is alot of animals) now its time to get off our Earth SHIP and be friendly to thosethat we share the cosmos with and share goods. Our benevolent SPACE FORCE is going to set this up for us. NASA is so obsolete, like much of the government.Im just trying to expand your mind, My mind has known all these things for a long time; I put the pieces together. Im always looking to learn but I want to share knowledge so we can all be enlightened beings. BTW I thought of a good way to get rid of INFLATION, maybe for every baby that is born in this world an extra X million dollars can/should be added into the economy and the only way to add more money would be to add more babies  And My world(S) are going to be a combination of Capitalism, Socialism and Communism. I AM going to take the best from each one and integrate them into one! Because they all have pros and cons, but if you take all the pros and leave the cons behind than it will be the best government in My opinion! And if the minimum wage is 10/hour than the richest person should NOT own more than X billion dollars or whatever the online government dictates what is best; whenI say online government I mean the synergy or collective opinions of the populace. (maybe a law should NOT be passed unless 2/3rds or 66% of the populace votes for because 49% and 51% is too close and there would be strife;but let the online government discern the best ratio that would be fair. I have the answers but Im waiting for My people to wake up and smell the cannabis/roses.What more could you want? Im not looking for attention but if I AM King than I can implement these things ASAP and endeavor for UTOPIA. I dont want to be The King because Im actually kinda shy and I just wanted to fit in, but I had to stand up to all the worldly atrocities and than I found out about My Name (at 23 years old) and I figured if I AM Christ than Ive got to be the best Christ ever, LOL! Who would you rather have be The King of THE WORLD? Wouldnt you all want Christ to be King? My favorite state is California and I believe they should be the first soverign state to implement the online government and explore possibilities and be the first to try the NEW government. Than the rest of the world will follow suit. The possibilities are ENDLESS! VOTE FOR UTOPIA!



I know these things are NOT in Scripture but Ive been thinking about some of these things for over 4 years. Im not going to read your comments yet on this tread because I dont need to read negative feedback right now, after I quote My favorite passages from The Bible I will read your comments but thats goingto be in a few days. Im praying for you guys, and the cannabis family is My family. Gods children are My people, and that includes ALL people because God created everyone, even the atheists or other religions or races. People can change, and things take time sometimes. I have faith in you guys. Read The NewTestament and see how the religious people (AKA Pharisees) treated Christ. Holy Bible = He Only Left You (the) Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth. God and Christ loves you guys, trust Me. He loves the people from RIU.org especially because God grows too. 


~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 24, 2012)

Nevaeh420 said:


> INFLATION


...I'm not trying to be a dck. Please read.

[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*Inflation: *identifying with a nonpersonal part of the _psyche_ *as though it were acquired individually*. [/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]A regression into unconsciousness[/FONT]*[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]. Positive and negative inflation supercharge the collective _unconscious_ and can alternate. Inflation causes [/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]*dissolution of the ego*[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif] into its paired opposites (inferiority/megalomania, good/evil, etc.).[/FONT]
[FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]Culturally, our _identification_ with reason and _will_ is an inflation, particularly because with the breakdown of religious and spiritual symbols we can't experience nonpersonal forces as out there, in the realm of the spirits. _Ego_ assimilated by _Self_ or _Self_ by _ego_ both lead to inflation..[/FONT][FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][/FONT]*The solution is a dialog between the two separated entities. *_Archetypes_ that lose their containing symbols also become identified with and reshape the conscious mind, thereby inflating it.

...I think you'll find a way to step back and see that the spark you just got is not yet a sun. It can be. I wish you well.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 29, 2012)

Luke 5:2-10

New International Version (NIV)


2 He saw at the water&#8217;s edge two boats, left there by thefishermen, who were washing their nets. 3 He got into one of the boats, the onebelonging to Simon, and asked him to put out a little from shore. Then he satdown and taught the people from the boat.

4 When he had finished speaking, he said to Simon, &#8220;Put outinto deep water, and let down the nets for a catch.&#8221;

5 Simon answered, &#8220;Master, we&#8217;ve worked hard all night andhaven&#8217;t caught anything. But because you say so, I will let down the nets.&#8221;

6 When they had done so, they caught such a large number offish that their nets began to break. 7 So they signaled their partners in theother boat to come and help them, and they came and filled both boats so fullthat they began to sink.

8 When Simon Peter saw this, he fell at Jesus&#8217; knees andsaid, &#8220;Go away from me, Lord; I am a sinful man!&#8221; 9 For he and all hiscompanions were astonished at the catch of fish they had taken, 10 and so wereJames and John, the sons of Zebedee, Simon&#8217;s partners.

Then Jesus said to Simon, &#8220;Don&#8217;t be afraid; from now on youwill fish for people.&#8221;




This is the story about how I fulfilled this prophecy BEFOREI turned 23 and I had NO IDEA that I AM Christ; I was just working. So like Isaid, FIRST I was a commercial scuba diver for quahogs and than I met one of Mybest friends (Nolberto Christobol) and he got Me My first job on a fishingboat. I didn&#8217;t know a thing about fishing so that&#8217;s why I was the grunt and themaid and the cook and did all the bullshit work. Anyways the captain was fromthe west coast and he said he was looking to meet some nice Christian women inthe area; My mom has some Christian friends and I figured I&#8217;d introduce him toMy mom. To make a long story short they started to date and later they gotmarried like 2-3 months later. Before they got married I quit the boat becauseI was working like 80 hours a week and I was only making like 500 dollars and Ifigured I&#8217;d rather scuba diver for quahogs because it was a better job. I quitthe boat for like 1-2 weeks and than the captain said &#8220;We are going to startfishing for mackerel and you&#8217;ll make more money; why don&#8217;t you get your jobback?&#8221; And he knew I was a hard worker and it would be very hard to replace Me.I wanted to make good money and I figured this was My chance. To make a longstory short the same night I got My job back we started to fish for mackereland it was NEW YEARS EVE of 2006 (and on NEW YEARS DAY of 2006 My mom and thecaptain got married&#8230; WTF?) so we went out fishing and the fish sign on the fishfinder was CRAZY lite up with like 100-200 times more fish than we ever caughtbefore or after this catch. We put down our nets with the other boat (becauseit was a para-troller) and it was one of the cleanest catches (no by-catch) andit was one of the shortest tows. We filled up our 800 thousand pound fish tanks and there was soooo muchfish that we had to transfer the net to our partner boat and filled up theirfish tanks. We caught these fish AT NIGHT too; it was NIGHT of NEW YEARS EVE of2006. This NEVER happened to Me before or since, it was like a miracle and NOWI can see that it really was.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Luke 19:1-5

New International Version (NIV)


Zacchaeus the Tax Collector

19 Jesus entered Jericho and was passing through. 2 A manwas there by the name of Zacchaeus; he was a chief tax collector and waswealthy. 3 He wanted to see who Jesus was, but because he was short he couldnot see over the crowd. 4 So he ran ahead and climbed a sycamore-fig tree tosee him, since Jesus was coming that way.

5 When Jesus reached the spot, he looked up and said to him,&#8220;Zacchaeus, come down immediately. I must stay at your house today.&#8221;




I told you guys about the ET person that I saw in the treeon the youtube video. He was short too, maybe 4-5ft tall&#8230;??? I&#8217;m not going totype it out on here because I made a youtube video about it and if you want tohear about it then watch the youtube video. But one thing that I didn&#8217;t say othe youtube vvideo is that I saw the ET PERSON up in a tree but I&#8217;m not goingto saw where. He was almost invisible but I saw the little buddy. It was thecoolest thing that I ever saw in My life!





~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 29, 2012)

Neva... you are fucking crazy man. Take a look at how many close friends you have... and you may begin to understand how your behavior effects your social life. 

You could be right, you could be wrong, either way... you are crazy, and it wouldn't surprise me in the least that you have little to no friends to connect with... which is probably why you are here in RIU looking for attention, and probably many, many other social network websites begging for attention. 

No one here agrees with you, you aren't jesus... you are just a simple little boy who wants to be jesus. Grow up dude.

Change your behavior and outlook... make more friends. Trust me, it's better that way.


----------



## polyarcturus (Dec 29, 2012)

that not me in the video so i know its not jesus.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not really interested in the house, but I'd love to get my hands on whatever it is you're smoking.

PM me ............


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 30, 2012)

*Lacking Control Increases **Illusory Pattern Perception*
http://www.kellogg.northwestern.edu/faculty/galinsky/Whitson Galinsky Science Lack of Control and Illusory Pattern Perception.pdf

This study is consistent with the current consensus based upon prior research &#8211; that seeing illusory patterns is primarily about control. But this study ties together multiple different types of illusory patterns with one experimental design and confirms that there is a common motivational thread that runs through all of them; the need to feel in control.

*Self-reinforcing delusion* - A delusion which is capable of considering any contrary evidence as further proving its thesis.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Dec 30, 2012)

[youtube]MI-iQYAwFv0[/youtube]



[youtube]fDUunfxiAM8[/youtube]


[youtube]ohQEusir8zo[/youtube]


[youtube]3EfFw0WG3rU[/youtube]


[youtube]KgEGAqD2DdA[/youtube]


The videos of "fat" Jesus are gone and because of the Christ Complex He was on meds that slowed Christ down and also made Him fat. 

Plus what kind of emotions is a person supposed to show in front of a computer that doesnt talk back? What does your mug shot look like?


Lets put it this way, His mothers name is Mary J..... OK? His Name is George Manuel Oliveria and His Name means "FARMER God is with US, OLIVE TREE". His initials are GMO and what is GMO backwards? Its OMG and everyone knows OMG stands for Oh My God, and GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism. But the coolest part is that if you read the Bible in Revelation 3:11-12 and Romans 11:16-26 you will see that Jesus said "Behold, I AM coming quickly.. And I will write on him My NEW Name!!!!!!!" And in Romans it talks about "The OLIVE TREE" like a dozen times or so.

If you dont get it than you dont get it, Christ doesnt want to do anything more than BLESS BLESS BLESS.... Who is perfect anyways? You talk 15 minutes into a computer and see how you look. The videos are for you guys, He has known all these things for years.

You guys have to think, if He is NOT Christ than who is? And why wouldnt the world want a Savior to make the world a better place? NOT just a little better but look what Christ George wants to do! You can be brainwased by the government or ask yourself "If He is NOT Christ than who is?" 

He was born with that Name and I can 100% assure you that. Like He said, when He was 23 years old He found out all by Himself and He has had a Christ Complex since then.. He was posting on RIU.org since 2006 and He did NOT know about His Name until 2008. Go see what He said, the instructions are all laid out for you guys.

We dont need to wait for Christ, Christ is NOW WAITING FOR US!

You guys can make fun all you want, but if He is NOT lying than what does that mean? Its time to get RAPTURED, and yes the athiests and agnostics can join too because He loves them too... It doesnt mean your a bad person for being an athiest or agnostic because He would rather chill with them than hundreds of Christians.... LOL... Come as you are and if it helps, WRITE DOWN what He says instead of watching the video...






God bless THE WHOLE WORLD!!!!!!!! ! !!!!


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 30, 2012)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The videos of "fat" Jesus are gone and because of the Christ Complex He was on meds that slowed Christ down and also made Him fat.


Why do you keep referring to yourself in the third person? 


> Lets put it this way, His mothers name is Mary J..... OK? His Name is George Manuel Oliveria and His Name means "FARMER God is with US, OLIVE TREE". His initials are GMO and what is GMO backwards? Its OMG and everyone knows OMG stands for Oh My God, and GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism. But the coolest part is that if you read the Bible in Revelation 3:11-12 and Romans 11:16-26 you will see that Jesus said "Behold, I AM coming quickly.. And I will write on him My NEW Name!!!!!!!" And in Romans it talks about "The OLIVE TREE" like a dozen times or so.


Apophenia FTL!


> You guys have to think, if He is NOT Christ than who is?


Some poor deluded soul. 


> And why wouldnt the world want a Savior to make the world a better place?


What people want or don't want have nothing to do with what is real. 


BTW, what happened to the 1 video per post restriction?


----------



## dashcues (Dec 30, 2012)

For many will come in my name,claiming,"I am the Christ",and will deceive many.--Matthew


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 31, 2012)

You do know that none of those videos you posted have more than 25 views right? .............. You would think jesus would have more followers than that.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

...there's a theme of revolution in those posts. Anyone catch that?

*The Wheel of Samsara*
The wheel of _samsara_ represents the cycle of life and death (or births and deaths), the seemingly endless round of suffering in which beings are trapped. (See the Interactive Wheel of Samsara.) In a way, this image reminds me of Schweitzer s unyielding wheel of history that crushed Jesus. But whereas Jesus attempted to block the wheels motion, believing that his divine Father would stop it, the Buddha offered a means for individuals to live as if the wheel were not turning. The Buddha would free human beings not by attempting to stop the wheel of _samsara_ directly, but by setting in motion another wheel, the turning of which would cancel, for those who were ready, the motion of _samsara_. That other wheel is the _dharma _(usually translated as law or doctrine).
*The Wheel of Dharma*
By preaching the wisdom he had discovered under the _Bodhi_ tree, the Buddha is said to have turned the wheel of the _dharma_to have set in motion the transmission of the saving teaching. By turning the wheel of _dharma_, he would counter the turning of _samsara_ for those who could understand his teaching and put its prescriptions into practice. As the Buddhas original doctrine developed over the centuries and new forms of Buddhism evolved, the _dharma _wheel (_dharmacakra_) would be said to be turned a number of times again, although the validity of later turnings would be disputed by adherents of the original doctrine. But the important point for us here is that for Buddhism the turning of the spiritual wheel, that which is offered as the means of stopping the worldly wheel of suffering, is a presentation of doctrineone that includes practical methods of realizing the truth of the doctrine, but a presentation of doctrine nonetheless. That contrasts sharply with the Quaker approach, which proposes neither doctrine nor method as the means of salvation.


...just a couple of 'points' to ponder.

...if all of myth happens in each of our minds, where is Nev symbolically? Let's help a brother out, eh? Little support from the community that supports spiritual experience  (just an observation I made)


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 31, 2012)

I've always thought that the world would be a much better place if all human animals were to keep their denominations a private thing....

Yet reserving the right to share our ideas, thoughts, questions, and to question everything and everyone.


----------



## greenswag (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm eating some salted cashews and they're great! Oh yeah and the dude in the videos isn't jesus


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I've always thought that the world would be a much better place if all human animals were to keep their denominations a private thing....
> 
> Yet reserving the right to share our ideas, thoughts, questions, and to question everything and everyone.



...not trying to be a dck, but can you explain that a bit better? Not sure what the 2nd line is trying to say.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

"If the Kundalini fire is triggered in the wrong way, it can get out of control and break down the entire nervous system. The first feeling of ecstasy and rapture, is quickly replaced by lack of life energy, listlessness, depression, agony, disorder and experiences of being attacked by invisible evil powers, or one is hit by the "I am Messiah"-syndrome."


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 31, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...just a couple of 'points' to ponder.
> 
> ...if all of myth happens in each of our minds, where is Nev symbolically? Let's help a brother out, eh? Little support from the community that supports spiritual experience  (just an observation I made)



Lets not pretend this guy is interested in anything we have to say. There has been next to no conversation from him. No serious question asked and none answered. He seems to be interested in spamming his links and oversized words and then moves on, quite indifferent.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> Lets not pretend this guy is interested in anything we have to say. There has been next to no conversation from him. No serious question asked and none answered. He seems to be interested in spamming his links and oversized words and then moves on, quite indifferent.


...precisely the point. I am certain () that he does not know the difference between his usual self and the essence. When in this state, you won't hear the dude behind the experience unless you listen for it. He is offering it, we need to recognize the patterns in this behavior. That's why they, patterns, are so valuable. Imagine what it would be like to float around in a sea of symbols that won't arrange themselves to a proper 'picture'.


----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 31, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...precisely the point. I am certain () that he does not know the difference between his usual self and the essence. When in this state, you won't hear the dude behind the experience unless you listen for it. He is offering it, we need to recognize the patterns in this behavior. That's why they, patterns, are so valuable. Imagine what it would be like to float around in a sea of symbols that won't arrange themselves to a proper 'picture'.


I should apply this interpretation methodology to the insane homeless around my place, they apparently don't know the difference between themselves and the essence, either. You're a patient and understanding guy, Eye, but you have to admit it's guys like this that make it harder for you learned theists to be taken seriously


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> I should apply this interpretation methodology to the insane homeless around my place, they apparently don't know the difference between themselves and the essence, either. You're a patient and understanding guy, Eye, but *you have to admit it's guys like this that make it harder for you learned theists to be taken seriously*


...I agree 100 percent. And, I also agree that madness is madness. The patient part is about helping people up, and not helping them down the spiral to a frightening experience  shock There are key figures in speech, you know, that help paint the picture and provide a 'point' of reference. "Bearing"


----------



## Heisenberg (Dec 31, 2012)

How do you help, hurt, show compassion or be cruel to someone who is indifferent to your words or feelings? It's like trying to show understanding to a loud speaker that just keeps blaring the same inane repetitive demand for attention in your face regardless of your reaction. It's like not yelling at your TV because you don't want to hurt Pat Robertson's feelings, and instead try to talk sense into him.

I hope this guy finds his way to treatment but that is where my compassion ends.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 31, 2012)

Heisenberg said:


> How do you help, hurt, show compassion or be cruel to someone who is indifferent to your words or feelings? It's like trying to show understanding to a loud speaker that just keeps blaring the same inane repetitive demand for attention in your face regardless of your reaction. It's like not yelling at your TV because you don't want to hurt Pat Robertson's feelings, and instead try to talk sense into him.
> 
> I hope this guy finds his way to treatment but that is where my compassion ends.


...I get what you're saying, Heis  I also think that some of us here have objectified his posts, which may help him get to that help. !had-aT


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 1, 2013)

...to Heis' point:

[video=youtube;HUxi-Zc45tA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUxi-Zc45tA[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> How do you help, hurt, show compassion or be cruel to someone who is indifferent to your words or feelings? It's like trying to show understanding to a loud speaker that just keeps blaring the same inane repetitive demand for attention in your face regardless of your reaction. It's like not yelling at your TV because you don't want to hurt Pat Robertson's feelings, and instead try to talk sense into him.
> 
> I hope this guy finds his way to treatment but that is where my compassion ends.


I would have to opine "you don't". A conversation that becomes one-sided collapses into tirade. cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 1, 2013)

*The following is some of Christs favorite Scriptures!


Matthew 1:18*

Amplified Bible (AMP)


[SUP]18 [/SUP]Now the birth of Jesus Christ took place under these circumstances: When His mother Mary had been promised in marriage to Joseph, before they came together, she was found to be pregnant [through the power] of the Holy Spirit.





Christ Georges mothers name is Mary J.



*Matthew 2:2*

Amplified Bible (AMP)


[SUP]2 [/SUP]Where is He Who has been born King of the Jews? For we have seen His star in the east [SUP][a][/SUP]at its rising and have come to worship Him.



He saw about ~8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012.


*Matthew 2:6*

Amplified Bible (AMP)


[SUP]6 [/SUP]And you Bethlehem, in the land of Judah, you are not in any way least _or_ insignificant among the [SUP][a][/SUP]chief cities of Judah; *for from you shall come a Ruler ([SUP][b][/SUP]Leader) Who will govern and [SUP][c][/SUP]shepherd My people Israel.

*



*Matthew 2:9-11*

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]9 [/SUP]When they had listened to the king, they went their way, and behold, the star which had been seen in the east [SUP][a][/SUP]in its rising went before them until it came and stood over the place where the young Child was.
[SUP]10 [/SUP]When they saw the star, they were thrilled with ecstatic joy.
[SUP]11 [/SUP]And on going into the house, they saw the Child with Mary His mother, and they fell down and worshiped Him. Then opening their treasure bags, they presented to Him gifts&#8212;gold and frankincense and myrrh




He saw about ~8 UFOs, they were like stars in the EAST!





*Matthew 3:2*

Amplified Bible (AMP)


[SUP]2 [/SUP]And saying, Repent ([SUP][a][/SUP]think differently; change your mind, regretting your sins and changing your conduct), for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.






*Matthew 3:7-10*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]7 [/SUP]But when he saw many of the Pharisees and Sadducees coming for baptism, he said to them, You brood of vipers! Who warned you to flee and escape from the wrath and indignation [of God against disobedience] that is coming?
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Bring forth fruit that is consistent with repentance [let your lives prove your change of heart];
[SUP]9 [/SUP]And do not presume to say to yourselves, We have Abraham for our forefather; for I tell you, God is able to raise up descendants for Abraham from these stones!
[SUP]10 [/SUP]And already the ax is lying at the root of the trees; every tree therefore that does not bear good fruit is cut down and thrown into the fire.








*

*Matthew 3:16-17*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]And when Jesus was baptized, He went up at once out of the water; and behold, the heavens were opened, and he [John] saw the Spirit of God descending like a dove and alighting on Him.
[SUP]17 [/SUP]And behold, a voice from heaven said, This is My Son, My Beloved, in Whom I delight!






*

*Matthew 4:2*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]2 [/SUP]And He went without food for forty days and forty nights, and later He was hungry.





*

*Matthew 4:17*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]17 [/SUP]From that time Jesus began to preach, [SUP][a][/SUP]crying out, Repent ([SUP][b][/SUP]change your mind for the better, heartily amend your ways, with abhorrence of your past sins), for the kingdom of heaven is at hand.






*

*Matthew 4:24-25*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]24 [/SUP]So the report of Him spread throughout all Syria, and they brought Him all who were sick, those afflicted with various diseases and torments, those under the power of demons, and epileptics, and paralyzed people, and He healed them.
[SUP]25 [/SUP]And great crowds joined and accompanied Him about, coming from Galilee and Decapolis [the district of the ten cities east of the Sea of Galilee] and Jerusalem and Judea and from the other [the east] side of the Jordan.






*

*Matthew 5:1-13*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

5 Seeing the crowds, He went up on the mountain; and when He was seated, His disciples came to Him.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]Then He opened His mouth and taught them, saying:
[SUP]3 [/SUP]Blessed (happy, [SUP][a][/SUP]to be envied, and [SUP][b][/SUP]spiritually prosperous&#8212;[SUP][c][/SUP]with life-joy and satisfaction in God&#8217;s favor and salvation, regardless of their outward conditions) are the poor in spirit (the humble, who rate themselves insignificant), for theirs is the kingdom of heaven!
[SUP]4 [/SUP]Blessed and enviably happy [with a [SUP][d][/SUP]happiness produced by the experience of God&#8217;s favor and especially conditioned by the revelation of His matchless grace] are those who mourn, for they shall be comforted!
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Blessed (happy, blithesome, joyous, [SUP][e][/SUP]spiritually prosperous&#8212;[SUP][f][/SUP]with life-joy and satisfaction in God&#8217;s favor and salvation, regardless of their outward conditions) are the meek (the mild, patient, long-suffering), for they shall inherit the earth!
[SUP]6 [/SUP]Blessed and fortunate and happy and [SUP][g][/SUP]spiritually prosperous (in that state in which the born-again child of God [SUP][h][/SUP]enjoys His favor and salvation) are those who hunger and thirst for righteousness (uprightness and right standing with God), for they shall be [SUP][i][/SUP]completely satisfied!
[SUP]7 [/SUP]Blessed (happy, [SUP][j][/SUP]to be envied, and [SUP][k][/SUP]spiritually prosperous&#8212;[SUP][l][/SUP]with life-joy and satisfaction in God&#8217;s favor and salvation, regardless of their outward conditions) are the merciful, for they shall obtain mercy!
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Blessed (happy, [SUP][m][/SUP]enviably fortunate, and [SUP][n][/SUP]spiritually prosperous&#8212;possessing the [SUP][o][/SUP]happiness produced by the experience of God&#8217;s favor and especially conditioned by the revelation of His grace, regardless of their outward conditions) are the pure in heart, for they shall see God!
[SUP]9 [/SUP]Blessed (enjoying [SUP][p][/SUP]enviable happiness, [SUP][q][/SUP]spiritually prosperous&#8212;[SUP][r][/SUP]with life-joy and satisfaction in God&#8217;s favor and salvation, regardless of their outward conditions) are the makers and [SUP][s][/SUP] maintainers of peace, for they shall be called the sons of God!
[SUP]10 [/SUP]Blessed and happy and [SUP][t][/SUP]enviably fortunate and [SUP][u][/SUP]spiritually prosperous [SUP][v][/SUP](in the state in which the born-again child of God enjoys and finds satisfaction in God&#8217;s favor and salvation, regardless of his outward conditions) are those who are persecuted for righteousness&#8217; sake (for being and doing right), for theirs is the kingdom of heaven!
[SUP]11 [/SUP]Blessed (happy, [SUP][w][/SUP]to be envied, and [SUP][x][/SUP]spiritually prosperous&#8212;[SUP][y][/SUP]with life-joy and satisfaction in God&#8217;s favor and salvation, regardless of your outward conditions) are you when people revile you and persecute you and say all kinds of evil things against you falsely on My account.
[SUP]12 [/SUP]Be glad and supremely joyful, for your reward in heaven is great (strong and intense), for in this same way people persecuted the prophets who were before you.
[SUP]13 [/SUP]You are the salt of the earth, but if salt has lost its taste (its strength, its quality), how can its saltness be restored? It is not good for anything any longer but to be thrown out and trodden underfoot by men.





*

*Matthew 5:34-35*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]34 [/SUP]But I tell you, Do not bind yourselves by an oath at all: either by heaven, for it is the throne of God;
[SUP]35 [/SUP]Or by the earth, for it is the footstool of His feet; or by Jerusalem, for it is the city of the Great King.








*

*Matthew 5:48*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]
48 [/SUP]You, therefore, must be perfect, as your heavenly Father is perfect.



*

*Matthew 6:19-21*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]19 [/SUP]Do not [SUP][a][/SUP]gather and heap up and store up for yourselves treasures on earth, where moth and rust and worm consume and destroy, and where thieves break through and steal.
[SUP]20 [/SUP]But [SUP][b][/SUP]gather and heap up and store for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust nor worm consume and destroy, and where thieves do not break through and steal;
[SUP]21 [/SUP]For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also.



*

*Matthew 6:24-25*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]24 [/SUP]No one can serve two masters; for either he will hate the one and love the other, or he will stand by and be devoted to the one and despise and be [SUP][a][/SUP]against the other. You cannot serve God and mammon ([SUP][b][/SUP]deceitful riches, money, possessions, or [SUP][c][/SUP]whatever is trusted in).
[SUP]25 [/SUP]Therefore I tell you, stop being [SUP][d][/SUP]perpetually uneasy (anxious and worried) about your life, what you shall eat or what you shall drink; or about your body, what you shall put on. Is not life greater [in quality] than food, and the body [far above and more excellent] than clothing?







*

*Matthew 6:30-34*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]30 [/SUP]But if God so clothes the grass of the field, which today is alive and green and tomorrow is tossed into the furnace, will He not much more surely clothe you, O you of little faith?
[SUP]31 [/SUP]Therefore do not worry and be anxious, saying, What are we going to have to eat? or, What are we going to have to drink? or, What are we going to have to wear?
[SUP]32 [/SUP]For the Gentiles (heathen) wish for and crave and diligently seek all these things, and your heavenly Father knows well that you need them all.
[SUP]33 [/SUP]But seek ([SUP][a][/SUP]aim at and strive after) first of all His kingdom and His righteousness ([SUP][b][/SUP]His way of doing and being right), and then all these things [SUP][c][/SUP]taken together will be given you besides.
[SUP]34 [/SUP]So do not worry or be anxious about tomorrow, for tomorrow will have worries and anxieties of its own. Sufficient for each day is its own trouble.







*

*Matthew 7:11-12*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]11 [/SUP]If you then, evil as you are, know how to give good and [SUP][a][/SUP]advantageous gifts to your children, how much more will your Father Who is in heaven [perfect as He is] give good and [SUP][b][/SUP]advantageous things to those who [SUP][c][/SUP]keep on asking Him!
[SUP]12 [/SUP]So then, whatever you desire that others would do to and for you, even so do also to and for them, for this is (sums up) the Law and the Prophets.






*

*Matthew 7:15-20*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]15 [/SUP]Beware of false prophets, who come to you dressed as sheep, but inside they are devouring wolves.
[SUP]16 [/SUP]You will [SUP][a][/SUP]fully recognize them by their fruits. Do people pick grapes from thorns, or figs from thistles?
[SUP]17 [/SUP]Even so, every healthy (sound) tree bears good fruit [[SUP][b][/SUP]worthy of admiration], but the sickly (decaying, worthless) tree bears bad (worthless) fruit.
[SUP]18 [/SUP]A good (healthy) tree cannot bear bad (worthless) fruit, nor can a bad (diseased) tree bear [SUP][c][/SUP]excellent fruit [worthy of admiration].
[SUP]19 [/SUP]Every tree that does not bear good fruit is cut down and cast into the fire.
[SUP]20 [/SUP]Therefore, you will [SUP][d][/SUP]fully know them by their fruits.








*

*Matthew 7:29*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]29 [/SUP]For He was teaching as One Who had [and was] authority, and not as [did] the scribes.








*

*Matthew 8:10*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]10 [/SUP]When Jesus heard him, He marveled and said to those who followed Him [[SUP][a][/SUP]who adhered steadfastly to Him, conforming to His example in living and, if need be, in dying also], I tell you truly, I have not found so much faith as this [SUP][b][/SUP]with anyone, even in Israel.







*

*Matthew 8:12*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]12 [/SUP]While the sons and heirs of the kingdom will be driven out into the darkness outside, where there will be weeping and grinding of teeth.






*

*Matthew 8:20*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]20 [/SUP]And Jesus replied to him, Foxes have holes and the birds of the air have lodging places, but the Son of Man has nowhere to lay His head.







*

*Matthew 8:24-27*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]24 [/SUP]And [SUP][a][/SUP]suddenly, behold, there arose a violent storm on the sea, so that the boat was being covered up by the waves; but He was sleeping.
[SUP]25 [/SUP]And they went and awakened Him, saying, Lord, rescue and preserve us! We are perishing!
[SUP]26 [/SUP]And He said to them, Why are you timid and afraid, O you of little faith? Then He got up and rebuked the winds and the sea, and there was a great and wonderful calm ([SUP][b][/SUP]a perfect peaceableness).
[SUP]27 [/SUP]And the men were stunned with bewildered wonder and marveled, saying, What kind of Man is this, that even the winds and the sea obey Him!







*

*Matthew 8:29*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]29 [/SUP]And behold, they shrieked and screamed, What have You to do with us, Jesus, Son of God? Have You come to torment us before the appointed time?







*

*Matthew 8:34*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]34 [/SUP]And behold, the whole town went out to meet Jesus; and as soon as they saw Him, they begged Him to depart from their locality.







*


*Matthew 9:3*

Amplified Bible (AMP)


*[SUP]3 [/SUP]And behold, some of the scribes said to themselves, This Man [Jesus] blasphemes [He claims the rights and prerogatives of God]!

*







*Matthew 9:6*

Amplified Bible (AMP)

*[SUP]6 [/SUP]But in order that you may know that the Son of Man has authority on earth to forgive sins ........



*

*Matthew 9:8*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]8 [/SUP]When the crowds saw it, they were struck with fear and awe; and they [SUP][a][/SUP]recognized God and praised and thanked Him, Who had given such power and authority to men.






*

*Matthew 9:12-13*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]12 [/SUP]But when Jesus heard it, He replied, Those who are strong and well (healthy) have no need of a physician, but those who are weak and sick.
[SUP]13 [/SUP]Go and learn what this means: I desire mercy [that is, [SUP][a][/SUP]readiness to help those in trouble] and not sacrifice and sacrificial victims. For I came not to call and invite [to repentance] the righteous (those who are upright and in right standing with God), but sinners (the erring ones and all those not free from sin).





*

*Matthew 9:16-17*

*Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]And no one puts a piece of cloth that has not been shrunk on an old garment, for such a patch tears away from the garment and a worse rent (tear) is made.
[SUP]17 [/SUP]Neither is new wine put in old wineskins; for if it is, the skins burst and are [SUP][a][/SUP]torn in pieces, and the wine is spilled and the skins are ruined. But new wine is put into fresh wineskins, and so both are preserved.
































This is NOT the Bible, but My analogy is the NEW WINE needs a NEW SKIN or the NEW BLOOD needs NEW SKIN or A NEW BODY for The King. It says in The Bible that My BODY is THE BREAD and My BLOOD is THE WINE. So I needed a NEW BODY in order to live again. What would a 2000 year old person look like anyways? I AM BORN AGAIN like I said. I AM The Light of the world, AND as I live you shall live also. I AM DaVine and you are the branches and you can do NOTHING apart from Me... Do you get the picture? I AM Reincarnated into this Body! One day in the future I AM going to rule the world with an iron rod, bringing forth justice and peace and freedom and love and of My Kingdom there shall be NO END, because NOW its an infallible FACT that I AM ALIVE and its a process of taking back what belongs to Me. It is written in The Bible "Render to Caesar the things that are Caesars and to God the things that are Gods." What belongs to Caesar? NOTHING! And what belongs to God? EVERYTHING! Its a process, because it says that Jesus had to build up allegiances first too, but NOW over 1 billion people claim to be Christians... I have the best intentions on forming UTOPIA on earth, and of My Kingdom there shall be NO END! One day EVERYONE WILL SEE especially since I AM NOT lying about the things I speak to you all... One person could copy and paste the things I say and have said to a million people and the million to a billion and then the whole world.. Dont be afraid, just believe in the G(o)od things. And I AM with you always, because I have NO END and if you believe than you will have NO END with Me in paradise. I pray for everyones salvation, and that includes you.


~PEACE~

















*


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 1, 2013)

...smaller hieroglyphs, please


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 1, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> I would have to opine "you don't". A conversation that becomes one-sided collapses into tirade. cn


...where's that crystal ball image you posted yesterday?


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 1, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...where's that crystal ball image you posted yesterday?


The timing is something, no? 

I can't find it anywhere, but one of the funniest web pics I ever saw was of a fortune teller shop ruined by fire. cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Matthew 9:24*

Amplified Bible (AMP)


[SUP]24 [/SUP]He said, Go away; for the girl is not dead but sleeping. And they laughed _and_ jeered at Him.




It says here that they LAUGHED AT Christ.





*Matthew 9:34*

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]34 [/SUP]But the Pharisees said, He drives out demons through _and_ with the help of the prince of demons.







*Matthew 9:36-38*

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]36 [/SUP]When He saw the throngs, He was moved with pity _and_ sympathy for them, because they were bewildered (harassed and distressed and dejected and helpless), like sheep without a shepherd.
[SUP]37 [/SUP]Then He said to His disciples, The harvest is indeed plentiful, but the laborers are few.
[SUP]38 [/SUP]So pray to the Lord of the harvest to [SUP][a][/SUP]force out _and_ thrust laborers into His harvest.







*Matthew 10:6-7*

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]6 [/SUP]But go rather to the lost sheep of the house of Israel.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]And as you go, preach, saying, The kingdom of heaven is at hand!







*Matthew 10:15-17*

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]15 [/SUP]Truly I tell you, it shall be more tolerable on the day of judgment for the land of Sodom and Gomorrah than for that town.
[SUP]16 [/SUP]Behold, I am sending you out like sheep in the midst of wolves; be [SUP][a][/SUP]wary _and_ wise as serpents, and be innocent (harmless, guileless, and [SUP][b][/SUP]without falsity) as doves.
[SUP]17 [/SUP]Be on guard against men [whose [SUP][c][/SUP]way or nature is to act in opposition to God]; for they will deliver you up to councils and flog you in their synagogues,
*Footnotes:






Matthew 10:22

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]22 [/SUP]And you will be hated by all for My name&#8217;s sake, but he who perseveres and endures to the end will be saved [[SUP][a][/SUP]from spiritual disease and death in the world to come].








Matthew 10:26-28

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]26 [/SUP]So have no fear of them; for nothing is concealed that will not be revealed, or kept secret that will not become known.
[SUP]27 [/SUP]What I say to you in the dark, tell in the light; and what you hear whispered in the ear, proclaim upon the housetops.
[SUP]28 [/SUP]And do not be afraid of those who kill the body but cannot kill the soul; but rather be afraid of Him who can destroy both soul and body in hell (Gehenna).








Matthew 10:32-33

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]32 [/SUP]Therefore, everyone who acknowledges Me before men and confesses Me [[SUP][a][/SUP]out of a state of oneness with Me], I will also acknowledge him before My Father Who is in heaven and [SUP][b][/SUP]confess [that I am abiding in] him.
[SUP]33 [/SUP]But whoever denies and disowns Me before men, I also will deny and disown him before My Father Who is in heaven.







Matthew 10:36-41

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]36 [/SUP]And a man&#8217;s foes will be they of his own household.
[SUP]37 [/SUP]He who loves [and [SUP][a][/SUP]takes more pleasure in] father or mother more than [in] Me is not worthy of Me; and he who loves [and takes more pleasure in] son or daughter more than [in] Me is not worthy of Me;
[SUP]38 [/SUP]And he who does not take up his cross and follow Me [[SUP][b][/SUP]cleave steadfastly to Me, conforming wholly to My example in living and, if need be, in dying also] is not worthy of Me.
[SUP]39 [/SUP]Whoever finds his [[SUP][c][/SUP]lower] life will lose it [the higher life], and whoever loses his [lower] life on My account will find it [the higher life].
[SUP]40 [/SUP]He who receives and welcomes and accepts you receives and welcomes and accepts Me, and he who receives and welcomes and accepts Me receives and welcomes and accepts Him Who sent Me.
[SUP]41 [/SUP]He who receives and welcomes and accepts a prophet because he is a prophet shall receive a prophet&#8217;s reward, and he who receives and welcomes and accepts a righteous man because he is a righteous man shall receive a righteous man&#8217;s reward.







Matthew 11:5-6

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]5 [/SUP]The blind receive their sight and the lame walk, lepers are cleansed (by healing) and the deaf hear, the dead are raised up and the poor have good news (the Gospel) preached to them.
[SUP]6 [/SUP]And blessed (happy, fortunate, and [SUP][a][/SUP]to be envied) is he who takes no offense at Me and finds no cause for stumbling in or through Me and is not hindered from seeing the Truth.







Matthew 11:19

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]19 [/SUP]The Son of Man came eating and drinking [with others], and they say, Behold, a glutton and a wine drinker, a friend of tax collectors and [[SUP][a][/SUP]especially wicked] sinners! Yet wisdom is justified and vindicated by what she does (her deeds) and by [SUP][b][/SUP]her children.







Matthew 11:25-30

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]25 [/SUP]At that time Jesus answered and said, &#8220;I thank Thee, O Father, Lord of Heaven and earth, because Thou hast hid these things from the wise and prudent, and hast revealed them unto babes.
[SUP]26 [/SUP]Even so, Father, for so it seemed good in Thy sight.
[SUP]27 [/SUP]&#8220;All things are delivered unto Me by My Father, and no man knoweth the Son, but the Father; neither knoweth any man the Father, save the Son, and he to whomsoever the Son will reveal Him.
[SUP]28 [/SUP]&#8220;Come unto Me all ye that labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest.
[SUP]29 [/SUP]Take My yoke upon you and learn of Me, for I am meek and lowly in heart, and ye shall find rest unto your souls.
[SUP]30 [/SUP]For My yoke is easy, and My burden is light.&#8221;








Matthew 12:7-8

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]7 [/SUP]But if ye had known what this meaneth, &#8216;I will have mercy and not sacrifice,&#8217; ye would not have condemned the guiltless.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]For the Son of Man is Lord even of the Sabbath day.&#8221;








Matthew 12:14-15

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]14 [/SUP]Then the Pharisees went out and held a council against Him, how they might destroy Him.
[SUP]15 [/SUP]But when Jesus knew of it, He withdrew Himself from thence. And great multitudes followed Him, and He healed them all.






Matthew 12:18

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]18 [/SUP]&#8220;Behold My Servant whom I have chosen, My Beloved in whom My soul is well pleased: I will put My Spirit upon Him, and He shall show judgment to the Gentiles.








Matthew 12:20-21

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]20 [/SUP]A bruised reed shall He not break, and smoking flax shall He not quench till He send forth judgment unto victory;
[SUP]21 [/SUP]and in His name shall the Gentiles trust.&#8221;








Matthew 12:24

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]24 [/SUP]But when the Pharisees heard it, they said, &#8220;This fellow doth not cast out devils, except by Beelzebub, the prince of devils.&#8221;









Matthew 12:26-29

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]26 [/SUP]And if Satan cast out Satan, he is divided against himself; how then shall his kingdom stand?
[SUP]27 [/SUP]And if I by Beelzebub cast out devils, by whom do your children cast them out? Therefore they shall be your judges.
[SUP]28 [/SUP]But if I cast out devils by the Spirit of God, then the Kingdom of God is come unto you.
[SUP]29 [/SUP]Or else how can one enter into a strong man&#8217;s house and despoil his goods, unless he first bind the strong man? And then he will despoil his house.








Matthew 12:30-33

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]30 [/SUP]&#8220;He that is not with Me is against Me, and he that gathereth not with Me scattereth abroad.
[SUP]31 [/SUP]Therefore I say unto you, all manner of sin and blasphemy shall be forgiven unto men, but the blasphemy against the Holy Ghost shall not be forgiven unto men.
[SUP]32 [/SUP]And whosoever speaketh a word against the Son of Man, it shall be forgiven him; but whosoever speaketh against the Holy Ghost, it shall not be forgiven him, neither in this world, neither in the world to come.
[SUP]33 [/SUP]Either make the tree good and his fruit good, or else make the tree corrupt and his fruit corrupt; for the tree is known by his fruit.








Matthew 12:36-42

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]36 [/SUP]But I say unto you that every idle word that men shall speak, they shall give account thereof in the Day of Judgment.
[SUP]37 [/SUP]For by thy words thou shalt be justified, and by thy words thou shalt be condemned.&#8221;
[SUP]38 [/SUP]Then certain of the scribes and of the Pharisees answered, saying, &#8220;Master, we would see a sign from thee.&#8221;
[SUP]39 [/SUP]But He answered and said unto them, &#8220;An evil and adulterous generation seeketh after a sign, and there shall no sign be given to it, but the sign of the prophet Jonah.
[SUP]40 [/SUP]For as Jonah was three days and three nights in the whale&#8217;s belly, so shall the Son of Man be three days and three nights in the heart of the earth.
[SUP]41 [/SUP]The men of Nineveh shall rise in the Judgment with this generation and shall condemn it, because they repented at the preaching of Jonah; and behold, a greater than Jonah is here.
[SUP]42 [/SUP]The queen of the south shall rise up in the Judgment with this generation and shall condemn it, for she came from the uttermost parts of the earth to hear the wisdom of Solomon; and behold, a greater than Solomon is here.









Matthew 12:45-50

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]45 [/SUP]Then goeth he, and taketh with himself seven other spirits more wicked than himself, and they enter in and dwell there; and the last state of that man is worse than the first. Even so shall it be also unto this wicked generation.&#8221;
[SUP]46 [/SUP]While He yet talked to the people, behold, His mother and His brethren stood outside, desiring to speak with Him.
[SUP]47 [/SUP]Then one said unto Him, &#8220;Behold, thy mother and thy brethren stand outside, desiring to speak with thee.&#8221;
[SUP]48 [/SUP]But He answered and said unto him that told Him, &#8220;Who is My mother? And who are My brethren?&#8221;
[SUP]49 [/SUP]And He stretched forth His hand toward His disciples and said, &#8220;Behold, My mother and My brethren!
[SUP]50 [/SUP]For whosoever shall do the will of My Father who is in Heaven, the same is My brother, and sister, and mother.&#8221;







Matthew 13:13-17

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]13 [/SUP]Therefore speak I to them in parables, because seeing, they see not, and hearing, they hear not, neither do they understand.
[SUP]14 [/SUP]And in them is fulfilled the prophecy of Isaiah, which saith, &#8216;By hearing ye shall hear, and shall not understand; and seeing ye shall see, and shall not perceive.
[SUP]15 [/SUP]For this people&#8217;s heart has waxed gross, and their ears are dull of hearing, and their eyes they have closed; lest at any time they should see with their eyes, and hear with their ears, and should understand with their heart, and should be converted, and I should heal them.&#8217;
[SUP]16 [/SUP]But blessed are your eyes, for they see; and your ears, for they hear.
[SUP]17 [/SUP]For verily I say unto you, that many prophets and righteous men have desired to see those things which ye see, and have not seen them, and to hear those things which ye hear, and have not heard them.









Matthew 13:31-35

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]31 [/SUP]Another parable put He forth before them, saying, &#8220;The Kingdom of Heaven is like a grain of mustard seed, which a man took and sowed in his field,
[SUP]32 [/SUP]which indeed is the least of all seeds; but when it is grown it is the greatest among herbs and becometh a tree, so that the birds of the air come and lodge in the branches thereof.&#8221;
[SUP]33 [/SUP]Another parable spoke He unto them: &#8220;The Kingdom of Heaven is like unto leaven, which a woman took and hid in three measures of meal till the whole was leavened.&#8221;
[SUP]34 [/SUP]All these things spoke Jesus unto the multitude in parables; and without a parable spoke He not unto them,
[SUP]35 [/SUP]that it might be fulfilled which was spoken by the prophet, saying, &#8220;I will open My mouth in parables; I will utter things which have been kept secret from the foundation of the world.&#8221;




Matthew 13:37-50

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]37 [/SUP]He answered and said unto them, &#8220;He that soweth the good seed is the Son of Man.
[SUP]38 [/SUP]The field is the world, the good seed are the children of the Kingdom, but the tares are the children of the wicked one.
[SUP]39 [/SUP]The enemy that sowed them is the devil, the harvest is the end of the world, and the reapers are the angels.
[SUP]40 [/SUP]As therefore the tares are gathered and burned in the fire, so shall it be at the end of this world.
[SUP]41 [/SUP]The Son of Man shall send forth His angels, and they shall gather out of His Kingdom all things that offend and them that do iniquity,
[SUP]42 [/SUP]and shall cast them into a furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.
[SUP]43 [/SUP]Then shall the righteous shine forth as the sun in the Kingdom of their Father. Who hath ears to hear, let him hear.
[SUP]44 [/SUP]&#8220;Again, the Kingdom of Heaven is like unto treasure hid in a field, which, when a man hath found, he hideth; and for the joy thereof goeth and selleth all that he hath, and buyeth that field.
[SUP]45 [/SUP]&#8220;Again, the Kingdom of Heaven is like unto a merchant man, seeking goodly pearls,
[SUP]46 [/SUP]who, when he had found one pearl of great price, went and sold all that he had and bought it.
[SUP]47 [/SUP]&#8220;Again, the Kingdom of Heaven is like unto a net that was cast into the sea, and gathered of every kind,
[SUP]48 [/SUP]which, when it was full, they drew to shore, and sat down and gathered the good into vessels, but cast the bad away.
[SUP]49 [/SUP]So shall it be at the end of the world: the angels shall come forth and sever the wicked from among the just,
[SUP]50 [/SUP]and shall cast them into the furnace of fire: there shall be wailing and gnashing of teeth.&#8221;







Matthew 13:54-58

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]54 [/SUP]And when He had come into His own country, He taught them in their synagogue, insomuch that they were astonished and said, &#8220;From whence hath this man this wisdom and these mighty works?
[SUP]55 [/SUP]Is not this the carpenter&#8217;s son? Is not his mother called Mary and his brethren James and Joseph, and Simon and Judas?
[SUP]56 [/SUP]And his sisters, are they not all with us? From whence then hath this man all these things?&#8221;
[SUP]57 [/SUP]And they were offended at Him. But Jesus said unto them, &#8220;A prophet is not without honor, save in his own country and in his own house.&#8221;
[SUP]58 [/SUP]And He did not many mighty works there, because of their unbelief.





Matthew 14:33

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]33 [/SUP]Then those who were in the boat came and worshiped Him, saying, &#8220;In truth Thou art the Son of God.&#8221;








Matthew 15:8-9

21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]8 [/SUP]&#8216;This people draweth nigh unto Me with their mouth, and honoreth Me with their lips, but their heart is far from Me.
[SUP]9 [/SUP]But in vain they do worship Me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men.&#8217;&#8221;


*

*Matthew 15:13-20*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]13 [/SUP]But He answered and said, &#8220;Every plant which My heavenly Father hath not planted shall be rooted up.
[SUP]14 [/SUP]Let them alone; they are blind leaders of the blind. And if the blind lead the blind, both shall fall into the ditch.&#8221;
[SUP]15 [/SUP]Then answered Peter and said unto Him, &#8220;Explain to us this parable.&#8221;
[SUP]16 [/SUP]And Jesus said, &#8220;Are ye also yet without understanding?
[SUP]17 [/SUP]Do ye not yet understand that whatsoever entereth in at the mouth goeth into the belly, and is cast out into the drain?
[SUP]18 [/SUP]But those things which proceed out of the mouth come forth from the heart, and they defile the man.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]For out of the heart proceed evil thoughts, murders, adulteries, fornications, thefts, false witness, blasphemies:
[SUP]20 [/SUP]these are the things which defile a man. But to eat with unwashed hands defileth not a man.&#8221;







*

*Matthew 16:1-4*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

16 The Pharisees also with the Sadducees came, and testing, desired Him that He would show them a sign from Heaven.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]He answered and said unto them, &#8220;When it is evening ye say, &#8216;It will be fair weather, for the sky is red.&#8217;
[SUP]3 [/SUP]And in the morning, &#8216;It will be foul weather today, for the sky is red and lowering.&#8217; O ye hypocrites, ye can discern the face of the sky, but can ye not discern the signs of the times?
[SUP]4 [/SUP]A wicked and adulterous generation seeketh after a sign, and there shall no sign be given unto it, but the sign of the prophet Jonah.&#8221; And He left them and departed.





*

*Matthew 16:13-28*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]13 [/SUP]When Jesus came into the region of Caesarea Philippi, He asked His disciples, saying, &#8220;Who do men say that I, the Son of Man, am?&#8221;
[SUP]14 [/SUP]And they said, &#8220;Some say that Thou art John the Baptist, some Elijah, and others Jeremiah or one of the prophets.&#8221;
[SUP]16 [/SUP]And Simon Peter answered and said, &#8220;Thou art the Christ, the Son of the living God.&#8221;
[SUP]17 [/SUP]And Jesus answered and said unto him, &#8220;Blessed art thou, Simon Bar-Jonah, for flesh and blood hath not revealed it unto thee, but My Father who is in Heaven.
[SUP]18 [/SUP]And I say also unto thee, that thou art Peter, and upon this rock I will build My church; and the gates of hell shall not prevail against it.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]And I will give unto thee the keys of the Kingdom of Heaven. And whatsoever thou shalt bind on earth shall be bound in Heaven, and whatsoever thou shalt loose on earth shall be loosed in Heaven.&#8221;
[SUP]20 [/SUP]Then He charged His disciples that they should tell no man that He was Jesus the Christ.
[SUP]21 [/SUP]From that time forth began Jesus to show unto His disciples that He must go unto Jerusalem and suffer many things of the elders and chief priests and scribes, and be killed, and be raised again the third day.
[SUP]22 [/SUP]Then Peter took Him and began to rebuke Him, saying, &#8220;Be it far from Thee, Lord; this shall not happen unto Thee.&#8221;
[SUP]23 [/SUP]But He turned and said unto Peter, &#8220;Get thee behind Me, Satan! Thou art an offense unto Me; for thou savorest not the things that be of God, but those that be of men.&#8221;
[SUP]24 [/SUP]Then Jesus said unto His disciples, &#8220;If any man will come after Me, let him deny himself and take up his cross and follow Me.
[SUP]25 [/SUP]For whosoever will save his life shall lose it, and whosoever will lose his life for My sake shall find it.
[SUP]26 [/SUP]For what is a man profited, if he shall gain the whole world and lose his own soul? Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?
[SUP]27 [/SUP]For the Son of Man shall come in the glory of His Father with His angels, and then He shall reward every man according to his works.
[SUP]28 [/SUP]Verily I say unto you, there are some standing here who shall not taste of death till they see the Son of Man coming in His Kingdom.&#8221;







*

*Matthew 17:1-8*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

17 And after six days Jesus took Peter, James, and John his brother, and brought them up onto a high mountain apart.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]And He was transfigured before them; and His face shone as the sun, and His raiment was white as the light.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]And behold, there appeared unto them Moses and Elijah, talking with Him.
[SUP]4 [/SUP]Then answered Peter and said unto Jesus, &#8220;Lord, it is good for us to be here. If Thou wilt, let us make here three tabernacles: one for Thee and one for Moses and one for Elijah.&#8221;
[SUP]5 [/SUP]While he yet spoke, behold, a bright cloud overshadowed them. And behold, a voice out of the cloud, said, &#8220;This Is My Beloved Son In Whom I Am Well Pleased. Hear Ye Him!&#8221;
[SUP]6 [/SUP]And when the disciples heard it, they fell on their faces and were sore afraid.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]And Jesus came and touched them and said, &#8220;Arise, and be not afraid.&#8221;
[SUP]8 [/SUP]And when they had lifted up their eyes, they saw no man, save Jesus only.






*

*Matthew 17:17*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]17 [/SUP]Then Jesus answered and said, &#8220;O faithless and perverse generation, how long shall I be with you? How long shall I suffer you?.....&#8221;



*

*Matthew 17:20*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]20 [/SUP]And Jesus said unto them, &#8220;Because of your unbelief; for verily I say unto you, if ye have faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye shall say unto this mountain, &#8216;Remove hence to yonder place,&#8217; and it shall remove. And nothing shall be impossible unto you.






*

*Matthew 17:25-27*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]25 [/SUP]He said, &#8220;Yes.&#8221; And when he had come into the house, Jesus preceded him, saying, &#8220;What thinkest thou, Simon? From whom do the kings of the earth take custom or tribute? From their own children, or from strangers?&#8221;
[SUP]26 [/SUP]Peter said unto Him, &#8220;From strangers.&#8221; Jesus said unto him, &#8220;Then are the children free.
[SUP]27 [/SUP]Notwithstanding, lest we should offend them, go thou to the sea and cast a hook, and take up the fish that first cometh up. And when thou hast opened his mouth, thou shalt find a piece of money. That take, and give unto them for Me and thee.&#8221;




*

*Matthew 18:1-7*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

18 At the same time came the disciples unto Jesus, saying, &#8220;Who is the greatest in the Kingdom of Heaven?&#8221;
[SUP]2 [/SUP]And Jesus called a little child unto Him, and set him in the midst of them,
[SUP]3 [/SUP]and said, &#8220;Verily I say unto you, unless ye be converted and become as little children, ye shall not enter into the Kingdom of Heaven.
[SUP]4 [/SUP]Whosoever therefore shall humble himself as this little child, the same is greatest in the Kingdom of Heaven.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]And whoso shall receive one such little child in My name, receiveth Me.
[SUP]6 [/SUP]But whoso shall cause one of these little ones who believe in Me to fall, it were better for him that a millstone were hung about his neck, and that he were drowned in the depth of the sea.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]&#8220;Woe unto the world because of offenses! For it must happen that offenses come, but woe to that man by whom the offense cometh.






*

*Matthew 18:10-11*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]10 [/SUP]&#8220;Take heed that ye despise not one of these little ones; for I say unto you that in Heaven their angels do always behold the face of My Father who is in Heaven.
[SUP]11 [/SUP]&#8220;For the Son of Man is come to save that which was lost.





*

*Matthew 18:16-20*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]But if he will not hear thee, then take with thee one or two more, that &#8216;in the mouth of two or three witnesses every word may be established.&#8217;
[SUP]17 [/SUP]And if he shall neglect to hear them, tell it unto the church; but if he neglect to hear the church, let him be unto thee as a heathen man and a publican.
[SUP]18 [/SUP]Verily I say unto you, whatsoever ye shall bind on earth shall be bound in Heaven; and so whatsoever ye shall loose on earth shall be loosed in Heaven.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]&#8220;Again I say unto you, that if two of you shall agree on earth concerning anything that they shall ask, it shall be done for them by My Father who is in Heaven.
[SUP]20 [/SUP]For where two or three are gathered together in My name, there am I in the midst of them.&#8221;





*

*Matthew 19:16-17*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]And behold, one came and said unto Him, &#8220;Good Master, what good thing shall I do, that I may have eternal life?&#8221;
[SUP]17 [/SUP]And He said unto him, &#8220;Why callest thou Me good? There is none good but One, that is, God. But if thou wilt enter into Life, keep the commandments.&#8221;





*

*Matthew 19:21*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]21 [/SUP]Jesus said unto him, &#8220;If thou wilt be perfect, go and sell what thou hast and give to the poor, and thou shalt have treasure in Heaven; and come and follow Me.&#8221;





*

*Matthew 19:26-30*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]26 [/SUP]But Jesus beheld them and said unto them, &#8220;With men this is impossible, but with God all things are possible.&#8221;
[SUP]27 [/SUP]Then Peter answered and said unto Him, &#8220;Behold, we have forsaken all and followed Thee. What shall we have therefore?&#8221;
[SUP]28 [/SUP]And Jesus said unto them, &#8220;Verily I say unto you, that ye that have followed Me, in the regeneration when the Son of Man shall sit on the throne of His glory, ye also shall sit upon twelve thrones, judging the twelve tribes of Israel.
[SUP]29 [/SUP]And everyone that hath forsaken houses or brethren or sisters or father or mother or wife or children or lands, for My name&#8217;s sake, shall receive a hundredfold and shall inherit everlasting life.
[SUP]30 [/SUP]But many that are first shall be last, and the last shall be first.




*

*Matthew 20:15-16*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]15 [/SUP]Is it not lawful for me to do what I will with mine own? Is thine eye evil, because I am good?&#8217;
[SUP]16 [/SUP]So the last shall be first, and the first last. For many are called, but few are chosen.&#8221;





*

*Matthew 20:22*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]22 [/SUP]But Jesus answered and said, &#8220;Ye know not what ye ask. Are ye able to drink of the cup that I shall drink of, and to be baptized with the baptism that I am baptized with?&#8221; They said unto Him, &#8220;We are able.&#8221;





*

*Matthew 20:26-28*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]26 [/SUP]But it shall not be so among you; but whosoever will be great among you, let him be your minister;
[SUP]27 [/SUP]and whosoever will be chief among you, let him be your servant,
[SUP]28 [/SUP]even as the Son of Man came not to be ministered unto, but to minister, and to give His life as a ransom for many.&#8221;





*

*Matthew 20:34*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]34 [/SUP]So Jesus had compassion on them and touched their eyes, and immediately their eyes received sight, and they followed Him.






*

*Matthew 21:11-13*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]11 [/SUP]And the multitude said, &#8220;This is Jesus, the prophet of Nazareth of Galilee.&#8221;
[SUP]12 [/SUP]And Jesus went into the temple of God, and cast out all those who sold and bought in the temple, and overthrew the tables of the moneychangers and the seats of those who sold doves,
[SUP]13 [/SUP]and said unto them, &#8220;It is written, &#8216;My house shall be called the house of prayer,&#8217; but ye have made it a den of thieves.&#8221;






*

*Matthew 21:15-23*

*21st Century King James Version (KJ21)

[SUP]15 [/SUP]And when the chief priests and scribes saw the wonderful things that He did, and the children crying out in the temple and saying, &#8220;Hosanna to the Son of David,&#8221; they were sore displeased,
[SUP]16 [/SUP]and said unto Him, &#8220;Hearest thou what these say?&#8221; And Jesus said unto them, &#8220;Yea, have ye never read, &#8216;Out of the mouth of babes and sucklings Thou hast perfected praise&#8217;?&#8221;
[SUP]17 [/SUP]And He left them and went out of the city into Bethany, and He lodged there.
[SUP]18 [/SUP]Now in the morning as He returned into the city, He hungered.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]And when He saw a fig tree by the wayside, He came to it and found nothing thereon, but leaves only. And He said unto it, &#8220;Let no fruit grow on thee henceforward for ever.&#8221; And immediately the fig tree withered away.
[SUP]20 [/SUP]And when the disciples saw it, they marveled, saying, &#8220;How soon has the fig tree withered away!&#8221;
[SUP]21 [/SUP]Jesus answered and said unto them, &#8220;Verily I say unto you, if ye have faith and doubt not, ye shall not only do this which is done to the fig tree, but also if ye shall say unto this mountain, &#8216;Be thou removed and be thou cast into the sea,&#8217; it shall be done.
[SUP]22 [/SUP]And all things whatsoever ye shall ask in prayer, believing, ye shall receive.&#8221;
[SUP]23 [/SUP]And when He had come into the temple, the chief priests and the elders of the people came unto Him as He was teaching and said, &#8220;By what authority doest thou these things? And who gave thee this authority?&#8221;




































What if I AM Christ and if I AM telling The Truth than what does that mean for the world? If I AM Christ than that means that the world is going to have to wake up (and smell the cannibis) because all the things I saw (and say) about expanding the world to suit all of our needs is a big concern of Mine. I want to build as many mansions as possible for the children of God, whether they be up high in a pyramid city or castles on the ground or underground mansions or even underwater mansions. The only thing really lacking is a lack of knowledge because it is written "My people perish because of lack of knowledge." But I fully understand how to do the things which I speak or I would keep My mouth shut. 

What would posterity think if I, Christ, was rejected by My people in a digital age where My videos and writings can be seen and heard all across the globe at an instant? Like I said, it is infallible evidence that I AM ALIVE and letting the world know that I AM The Christ. NOW you have both seen My face and heard My voice, plus I made about 6 thousand posts on RIU.org before I found out that I AM Christ. Honest to God, I found out about My Name in August of 2008 (on My own NO ONE TOLD Me about the GMO OMG or what My Middle and Last Name means)and thats when I started to believe, than I found more evidence as I got older. What would the world be if "Jesus" was just a pushover and said "Maybe I'm not Christ because of all the people that doubt?" And I've got much better promises than Jesus. I still dont know if "Jesus" really did the miracles that he allegedly did. Of course there was a man named Jesus back than because it was a common name but where is the evience besides The Bible?

I actually was an agnostic before I got this Christ Complex. I watched the movie Zeigeist and I said, "If there is NO EVIDENCE of "Jesus", than why should I believe in a person that lived 2000 years ago and no one has heard or seen from him since?" BUT I still believed in God because how does EVERYTHING come from nothing? Than I found out about My Name and I thought, "I must be Christ". Than I found all the evidence later. And there is TRILLIONS of times more evidence for Me than "Jesus". But I AM The same Christ but with a different Name! Show Me a REAL picture of your Jesus or any infallible evidence of Jesus and I'll be waiting forever for that evidence. But Me, I AM a REAL Person and I can be traced back to when I was born in 1985. I have been in THIS BODY for 27 years now, but at long as there is The Life than I AM ALIVE! So prove Jesus for REAL. Like I said, My NEW Name is George but I will love you better than Jesus because I AM Christ of NOW!

It is written " I (Christ) will NEVER leave you nor forsake you!". Basically I'm on YOUR side. Just think of Me as a gift from God that will build Gods Kingdom for His children with diligence and haste for your sake and Gods; because God lives in all of us, so what I do for you, I AM also doing for God. I dont want to be worshipped but RESPECTED because its not an easy undertaking trying to terraform this wicked world into OUR UTOPIA. We have many decisions to be debated on the coming ONLINE GOVERNMENT and I just want to lead The Way but NOT to dictate and thats why I came up with the notion of THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT because it will be FOR THE PEOPLE AND BY THE PEOPLE because I AM just One Person and that is My solution. BTW I came up with the notion of THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT in Taunton State Hospital in 2009 trying to think of a way to put the power in the peoples hands.

My goal is to make the Earth bloom like a spring flower (or in cannibis terms, like a budding herb). I will always try and improve on making the world a better place. I figure that I AM only Blessed to be a blessing because I live and breath for God alone. I dont want to take anything away from all of Gods children but rather give and give. The only ones that I want to take from is the central banks that corrupted our government(s). If the "Rothchilds" have 500 TRILLION dollars than I figure the people of the world should divide that sum up (evenly) to all peoples over the course of 200 years or so because our children should be trust fund babies too. By that time (200 years from now) we are going to be space cadets though and money wont matter as much. To be honest with you, I'm hoping we can be space cadets in the next 20 years... LOL.

I'm praying for you guys and you might not feel the love now; but I AM Love. We Love Won! (We Love 1)! With help from God I AM only going to BLESS MORE AND BLESS MORE!

God is with you, so be with God!












~PEACE~
















*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 2, 2013)

...dude, those 'people' in the bible are 'personifications' of human attributes. I don't think anyone's laughing. 'Enemies', etc, are negative thoughts - biblically speaking. "Be still and know I Am God'.

See?

"This command &#8212; &#8220;be still&#8221; &#8212; forces us to think on two things: that we are finite, and that God is infinite. That being the case, we need to drop our hands, go limp, relax, and &#8220;chill out.&#8221; Christian people ought to &#8220;come, behold the works of Jehovah,&#8221; that we may enjoy a calm confidence in him who gave us his Son."


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 2, 2013)

You guys are right, I AM George Manuel Oliveira and I have lost alot of friends because of My Messiah Complex. I was talking in the third person because I dont like to get personally attacked! You guys dont need to say that I'm CRAZY because I know. I'll be the first One to tell you that I AM CRAZY and also that I have lots of problems. I havent read your comments till now because I havent been reading them untill I put forth the evidence. But what should I say? I'm crazy and I've lost alot of friends and I may be somewhat delusional? Should I say I was fat and kinda slow because of the MEDICATION that the Drs made Me take because of this crap? Should I say that My Life sucks and I could care less if I died? EVERY DAY since August of 2008 whenever I hear the word "Oh My God" I think of My initials backwards? I think I'm Christ and when I hear people say JESUS I believe I AM Him but with a NEW Name? What should I say? I feel obligated to ....... share My Message. I'm not doing it for you I'm doing it for God because its My "DELUSION" and I'm NOT trying to hurt anyone but just to make the world a better place. 

But My story is The Truth and I think you guys are CRAZY for talking about The Bible like its some kind of fact that doesnt need to be proven. A FACT is something that is PROVABLE and I think preachers and religious people are DELUSIONAL. So whos right? Is something that can NOT be proven (AKA The Bible) a FACT or am I a FACT? Dont get Me wrong, I believe lots of things in The Bible are true, but what can be PROVEN in The Bible? So whos delusional NOW? I'm just trying to prove to the people that WANT EVIDENCE that HELLO, I AM ALIVE and I believe I have THE NAME ABOVE ALL NAMES and this is My honest to God story. Go watch all the preachers tell you all their "facts" which can NOT be proven. My "delusions" can be proven and will be in time. Would you rather hear about a Jesus that is dead.... but.... wait.... Hes really alive..... Ok, so where is He?....... Hes in heaven.... But Hes alive?..... Hes alive in heaven.... So Hes dead?.... No.... Hes alive in heaven... So all the other people that are in heaven are alive?..... No they are dead, only Jesus is alive in heaven..... LOL Whos deluded? I'm trying to do this for the people that need EVIDENCE to believe and NOT the religious people that believe in....... they believe in..... they believe in ficticious dogma that has been passed down throughout the centuries. I AM proven but Jesus, well you can try and prove it besides BS hearsay.







delvite said:


> does the price include his dvd collection



I dont have any DVDs just a few youtube videos that I didnt want to make but its for you. Just SEARCH youtube for WeLoveYouJesus85

God loves you.



ChesusRice said:


> does it come with the Holy Bong?



LOL, reading some of the comments for the first time, you guys did make Me laugh. 

God loves you!



eye exaggerate said:


> ...hi Nevaeh, I respect your choice, but why no laugh?



I didnt laugh in the videos because I dont like talking to a computer that doesnt talk back and I feel uncomfortable making them because I'm NOT an actor and I do NOT like making videos. Sometime I'm serious and sometimes I can make people laugh till they cry, but I dont know how to be funny to a computer where I dont see the peoples reactions. You know? 

God loves you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> Like i said, for heavens sake we need a walking on water video.... or he's not jesus...jesus christ!


I cant walk on water and I never will be able to. If you read what I said in this thread you will see what I actually have done.... There is alot of Scripture that I quoted, some is important (like the prophecies that I have fulfilled) and some is NOT. 

God loves you!



eye exaggerate said:


> ...when a person hits bottom, they find who they are (essence). For a fleeting moment, they might feel as though they are the deity of their culture. Most people call that 'crazy', but it's the beginning of a greater sanity - if he can bring it back to earth.


I'm flying high all the time, I'm too much of a "space cadet" to ever be normal, but I'm "normal" (but what exactly is normal anyways) around people most of the time.. I've been sober for over 2 months now, but I'm usually a pot head but I'm trying to be sober. 

God loves you!



gioua said:


> dudes name is Heaven backwards... think he is pushing an agenda?


You found out, I figured since God put My initials GMO backwards to be OMG I figured Id try it with this screen name. My agenda is pushing The Kingdom of God to those that have been waiting.... for "Jesus" 

God loves you!



cannabineer said:


> "I meant to do that! First time's not a mistake ... it's a baptism." cn


I dont care if someone has been baptised or not, I believe everyone deserves THE BEST because God is with ALL of us. Is there anything wrong with that? I'm just saying....

God loves you!



racerboy71 said:


> how does one become born again?? i tried, but me mom's don't want me back in her womb despite all of me promises.. how did you manage to talk your mom into allowing it??



All kidding aside, My mom hates the fact that I believe that I AM The Second Coming.... I cant help it though.

God loves you!




kelly4 said:


> $13.........


Your avatar says "God listens", but I believe Hes inside of us all, so yea, He definitly listens because He is INSIDE and (outside)! Hes going through what we are going through because of it.

God loves you!



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> i watched about a minuite of one of his videos and decided not to waste any more of my precious life viewing, but if someone could write out his main points of evidence id gladly take a look .


I erased the videos of when I was FAT and on bad medicine but basically...... My Name is George Manuel Oliveira and My Name means "Farmer God is with Us, Olive Tree"... My initials are GMO and what is GMO backwards? Its OMG and everyone knows OMG stands for Oh My God! And GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism... My mom name is Mary J... Now go read, from The Bible, Romans 11:16-26 and also Revelations 3:11-12... Those two Scriptures talk about how "Christ will have a NEW Name" and it talks alot about THE OLIVE TREE in Romans.. But thats just the beginning.

God loves you!



TopC0la said:


> I'm pulling up a seat, on the right side of my Father ...........


God loves you TOO! He loves you TOO! I get the picture 

God bless you!



Fencepost said:


> (Hugs) How do you know who does and does not understand?


I know what I understand and thats what I try and talk about. But I do NOT know what someone on the internet understands unless they tell Me. I'm One Man! A Person like you all!

God loves you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> Neva... you are fucking crazy man. Take a look at how many close friends you have... and you may begin to understand how your behavior effects your social life.
> 
> You could be right, you could be wrong, either way... you are crazy, and it wouldn't surprise me in the least that you have little to no friends to connect with... which is probably why you are here in RIU looking for attention, and probably many, many other social network websites begging for attention.
> 
> ...


I'm not on RIU looking for friends or attention, I'm journaling on the internet. But your right, I'm Fu(king CRAZY, no doubt brother 

God loves you!



st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not really interested in the house, but I'd love to get my hands on whatever it is you're smoking.
> 
> PM me ............


Its for sale, I want to move to the west coast and be a care-taker. PM Me if interested in it. Its all set up for growing!

God loves you!



dashcues said:


> For many will come in my name,claiming,"I am the Christ",and will deceive many.--Matthew


What am I deceiving you guys about? I'm telling The Truth. I've been the same Person since 1985 but I've changed over the years like everyone..

God loves you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> You do know that none of those videos you posted have more than 25 views right? .............. You would think jesus would have more followers than that.


I just made THOSE videos, I had a few videos that had over 1000 views but I deleted them because I was fat and on BAD medication, from over a year ago.

God loves you!



greenswag said:


> I'm eating some salted cashews and they're great! Oh yeah and the dude in the videos isn't jesus


Prove who Jesus is than.... Thats for ALL of you guys- PROVE WHO JESUS IS! What evidence do you ALL have for your Jesus? I have proof of Myself! LOL!

God loves you!



Heisenberg said:


> Lets not pretend this guy is interested in anything we have to say. There has been next to no conversation from him. No serious question asked and none answered. He seems to be interested in spamming his links and oversized words and then moves on, quite indifferent.


I havent read the comments until now. Sorry about the oversized font but some of you might need glasses and I figured I might help. My vision is fine though.

God loves you!



eye exaggerate said:


> ...smaller hieroglyphs, please


I like you EYE, I think your cool. Hieroglyphs are set in STONE for the AGES. I like that 

God loves you!



eye exaggerate said:


> ...dude, those 'people' in the bible are 'personifications' of human attributes. I don't think anyone's laughing. 'Enemies', etc, are negative thoughts - biblically speaking. "Be still and know I Am God'.
> 
> See?
> 
> "This command &#8212; &#8220;be still&#8221; &#8212; forces us to think on two things: that we are finite, and that God is infinite. That being the case, we need to drop our hands, go limp, relax, and &#8220;chill out.&#8221; Christian people ought to &#8220;come, behold the works of Jehovah,&#8221; that we may enjoy a calm confidence in him who gave us his Son."


Praise God for The Son of God! I just wish it wasnt Me because look at all the SH!T I get to go through! Maybe I'll be crucified NEXT? LOL, I want to live but I'm ready to die. At least then I'd be able to rest! LOL!

I believe in God 110% though, I just dont have proof of Jesus and than I found out about Me. Look at the evidence and tell Me.... Well you GUYS dont need to tell Me anything, I have My own spirituality and I'm not trying to impose it on anyone because I'm not forcing anyone to read what I type or watch My videos, its for those that NEED EVIDENCE for Christ! I believe I have enough evidence and this is what I believe. I believe that anyone alive is alive for a purpose and God lives in everyone. Thats why I try and treat everyone with utmost respect because I could be them or they could be Me. That is why I AM on a mission to share the love of God with whoever is willing to recieve it. Like I said, I believe that I AM Christ and therfore I believe that I need to do whatever it takes to usher in UTOPIA and thats why I have come up with so many "CRAZY" SOLUTIONS to problems. If I didnt have this Messiah Complex than I surely would have killed Myself by now because I found out most of the BIG CONSPIRACY THEORIES! But now I feel as though I can help, even if its by making suggestions that just might work. 

God loves you!




Like I said, I KNOW THAT I AM CRAZY, its just something I have to deal with. But I AM still a wonderful Person. I try and help people whenever possible and I'm a good friend to My friends and I want to do good things. I just believe that I AM Messiah! But I bet I have more proof than (most likely) anyone in the whole world. My Christ Complex could be a bad thing to some people that dont want to hear it, but what about the people that want REAL EVIDENCE? What about the people that have a spiritually open mind? I've been called Christ or Jesus or God by lots of people, its been about 5 years since I found out. It seems like people tend to believe more in person and the people that I have known since BEFORE I found out, well most of those people knew Me as George and rejected Me because of it. You guys havent offended Me because I didnt even want to believe in Myself when I first found out because I knew I was going to get into alot of SH!T. Plus, Who am I and why would God pick Me to be The Christ? I doubted Myself ALOT ALOT ALOT because I AM human too, but like I said "I figured if Im Christ than I'm going to be the BEST Christ."




I'm praying for you guys, and God IS IN YOU, SO BE WITH God!





Edit- Tell Fade AKA Fdd2blk that I said "Whats up brother?" I love Fade and Pot Roast and I think they should be the President and Vice President of the USA  They know Me from like 2006 or so, some cool dudes! Lets use the ONLINE GOVERNMENT to elect them to be THE PRESIDENT AND THE VICE PRESIDENT OF THE USA! That would be the best because we know Fdd2blk is cool sh!t and Pot Roast would legalize too!




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll pray for you too buddy.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 2, 2013)

I think you have a very lax idea of what counts as evidence. The same standards that are used to discount the evidence of the bible (standards which you support apparently) can be applied to the evidence you have put forth. IOW you seem happy to criticize the mistakes of Christians while overlooking those mistakes in yourself. With that sort of approach you could 'prove' to yourself just about anything you were motivated to.

If your mother was on trial for murder wouldn't you want something more solid than her initials being G.K (guilty killer) or that she likes to drink 'redrum'? What if the prosecutor just had a strong feeling and really believed she was a killer? After all, we can prove that she is alive, trace her birthdate, ect. What if I found a prophecy that a woman with her initials and birthdate would be a monster who kills children? Would you be okay with seeing your mother get the electric chair based on this 'evidence'?

If you choose to be delusional rather than suffer the consequences of the medication that is your business I suppose. But when you disingenuously shout that you have evidence and all you have are half-baked scraps of insanity, you should be prepared to realize that your message is being impressed upon no one.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I believe I have enough evidence and this is what I believe. I believe that anyone alive is alive for a purpose and God lives in everyone. Thats why I try and treat everyone with utmost respect because I could be them or they could be Me. That is why I AM on a mission to share the love of God with whoever is willing to recieve it. Like I said, I believe that I AM Christ and therfore I believe that I need to do whatever it takes to usher in UTOPIA and thats why I have come up with so many "CRAZY" SOLUTIONS to problems. If I didnt have this Messiah Complex than I surely would have killed Myself by now because I found out most of the BIG CONSPIRACY THEORIES! But now I feel as though I can help, even if its by making suggestions that just might work.


...we should be able to separate evidence from evidence. I think I know what kind of 'evidence' you're talking about. It's the kind of evidence that you can feel and see within, so no outer expression is necessary. Even the most skeptical among us can't 'prove' their own thoughts, other than to talk about them. Another form of evidence is tangible, right? So the tangible manifestation of 'thought' is a 'product'. (going with the flow here, all, bear with me) The line that divides genius and madness is nothing more than a product. I'm using the term genius in the inner genius / higher voice sense. I've asked the question before, who is 'driving' when someone is having a 'nous' experience, or is experiencing madness. Either or, the answer is still the same. The 'base self' of who we are does the driving. Some call that self. Some say that if that 'self' ever says that harm is in order, then it would be the flip-side of that self and best not to make action of that thought. I hope that's kind of clear.

Don't do stuff that harms yourself, or other people. There's your 'higher voice' right there. It's fckn genius!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 3, 2013)

So then you are talking about the difference between objective evidence and subjective hearsay. 

Though subjective hearsay isn't evidence, it's far from it... usually our emotions/feelings tell us what we want, rather than what really is... when dealing with reality.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> So then you are talking about the difference between objective evidence and subjective hearsay.
> 
> Though subjective hearsay isn't evidence, it's far from it... usually our emotions/feelings tell us what we want, rather than what really is... when dealing with reality.


...but, that's the outer layer, strife. You have 'personal' truths just as much as the next guy, no? That's 'hearsay' from within - which is totally different but equal in value to _objectified_ evidence, imo  How can we apply scientific scrutiny to all that there 'is'. Can you see your mind with the same eyes that you use to see your objects?



edit: I know what you mean about not being able to trust what we apprehend subjectively. The point is to clear those 'pathways' so the communication is better. Then, over time and much toil, you learn 'how' to trust them. Denying them only makes them pop up ways that are less than fruitful - so they say.

and another edit: I'm just as messed up as anyone else - all I can do is keep trying to trust myself. Feels like running through molasses, some days


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 3, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...but, that's the outer layer, strife. You have 'personal' truths just as much as the next guy, no? That's 'hearsay' from within - which is totally different but equal in value to _objectified_ evidence, imo How can we apply scientific scrutiny to all that there 'is'. Can you see your mind with the same eyes that you use to see your objects?


Personal truths are completely different than having a truth based on objective evidence. There is a big difference. 

Let's say, for example, my personal truth is that the reality we all reside in right now is a dream. My emotions and feelings and experiences tell me that what this is, is merely the dream of a god. 

^Now, i could be right... or wrong about this, because there is no objective evidence to support my claim of reality being the dream of a god, because it is completely based upon my own hearsay... and not objective evidence, the possibility will always exist that i could be wrong about this claim. 
(The same goes for ideas about gods, an afterlife, and any and all supernatural ideas which cannot be tested or observed) <--- We could be wrong about those ideas.

Now, lets take for example the objective truth everything that is observable in the universe is made up of extremely tiny pieces of matter called atoms. There is an abundance of objective evidence to support this claim, so much so that it cannot be refuted. It doesn't matter how we feel, or what we experience, it doesn't matter if you die... or anyone else dies, the fact that everything observable in the universe is made of of tiny pieces of matter (or stuff) is irrefutable. 

^We can be truthful to ourselves when we say, i know for sure that everything observable in the universe is made of of tiny pieces of matter (atoms). 

And here comes the kicker------

If i were to say that i know for sure that reality is a dream... i would be lying to myself, even if it IS my truth. If you, or anyone else were to say for sure that god does, or doesn't exist, they also would be lying to themselves even if it IS their truth. (This goes for all subjective truths (claims based on hearsay)

Therefor, there is a massive difference between claims based on objective evidence and claims based on hearsay (personal truth).

If we are to base the purpose of our existence on honesty with ourselves (like i do, but i know many others don't) then we must admit to ourselves that our _personal truths_... have the possibility of being wrong. 



Though even though i know, understand and accept that i may be wrong about reality being a dream... i still think it is, regardless. This is the only honest way to hold onto a personal truth, to admit to yourself that you may be wrong about it.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Personal truths are completely different than having a truth based on objective evidence. There is a big difference.
> 
> Let's say, for example, my personal truth is that the reality we all reside in right now is a dream. My emotions and feelings and experiences tell me that what this is, is merely the dream of a god.
> 
> ...



..yes, I can see that. One thing I'd like to point out is that your material life only shows what is in your own mind - as symbols ready for interpretation. It is inherently slanted by your point of reference / disposition. One 'crazy' fundamental thing is 'true'. After all of us have had our time here, consciousness will live on. Can I prove that in the classic scientific sense? No. Can you? We don't even know what the source if 'that' is. We only have instruments to measure a portion of 'that'.

People will still be having conscious experience after other people are gone. I can 'test' this via memory of those who have gone before me. That said, we can clearly see that a part of us passes, and the other part (shared by all) keeps going.

...many of the images that we now know as particles were drawn long before their classification by science.

* 'maybe wrong about it' is the ability to change. Your biological system will advance with or without your consent. But it seems we've been given a choice to do the same with our hearts and minds. That slows aging - speaking of super-physics


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm going to reply to your comments later but FIRST I'm going to tell you guys about the FIVE (5) SIGNS IN THE CLOUDS THAT I SAW between 2008 and 2009. I made a video about these SIGNS but I erased the video but I will make another one when I feel like making a video..... I really dont like making videos but its just so hard to explain these SIGNS with just words.

By The Way, if you dont believe Me than go look at My year-book pictures since I was a boy. You can start by looking at Hancock Elementary School in Brockton MA (USA), I was there from 2nd grade to 6th grade. Than I went to West Jr High in Brockton MA (USA). Than I went to South Eastern Regional Vocational Technical High School in Easton MA (USA). I finished senior year at Greater New Bedford Voc Tech High School in New Bedford MA (USA). You guys can do a backround check and see where I worked too. But I've been George Manuel Oliveira My WHOLE LIFE! But thats obvious to Me but you might think I'm trying to pull a fast one. NOPE, its The Truth! Go ahead, I dare you to.

The FIRST SIGN I saw in the clouds was God! I was with My buddy Patrick Gould and I was driving in My Jeep. Than I pulled over and parked at a spot that I used to make the most money scuba diving for quahogs. Within a minute of parking I looked up and said "That looks like God in the clouds." And My buddy said "Yeah it does look like God." I'm not going to get into details because I dont have time right now but like I said, Im going to make another video. The sun was right behind the face of God and it looked like He was wearing a white robe that went to His feet and He had long wavy hair and everything looked proportional to what a human would look like wearing a robe, but His face was lite up by the sun and His hair was SUPER WAVY and pretty long. It was the most beautiful thing I ever saw (at the time, but NOW I saw an ET about 3-4 months ago and that was MUCH cooler because it was an ET person wearing a somewhat invisible suit! I watched the ET person for like 2-3 hours until the sun went down and I couldnt see him in the tree. The ET I saw was super beautiful and I still cant believe what I saw!  )But I watched the cloud that looked like God for about 5 minutes or so and than the wind blew it away. It was SUPER VIVID and it honestly looked like God, you would say it did too if you saw it too. That was THE FIRST SIGN!

The SECOND SIGN was AN UPSIDE-DOWN PYRAMID that had like 4 distinct layers of the pyramid! What happened was I was going to the grocery store with My mom, and I looked up into the sky and I saw this SUPER VIVID UPSIDE-DOWN PYRAMID with like 4 distinct layers and I was like what is this supposed to mean? It was SUPER VIVID and God as My Witness, I AM telling The Truth. I wouldnt lie to you guys because it would make Me a liar. I looked at it for like 30 seconds and then I went into the store and I was like "What was that?" I knew what it looked like and I still do because it was so VIVID, but I still dont know what its supposed to mean....??

The THIRD SIGN I saw in the clouds was A BLACK BLACK BLACK low flying cloud! For some reason I felt like taking a little ride on the eve of BLACK FRIDAY in 2009 and I stopped at a park up the street from Me- it was between 2AM-3AM in the NIGHT or EARLY MORNING. I looked up and I saw A BLACK BLACK BLACK CLOUD that was flying LOW LOW to the ground, maybe like 200-300 yards above the ground, but I didnt measure it so that My best guess. This cloud was decent size, I just dont know how to measure something in the clouds, LOL.. But the funny thing was that A WHITE WHITE WHITE cloud was flying much higher and it was WHITE and the other, lowflying cloud was BLACK BLACK BLACK. And this was THE EVE OF BLACK FRIDAY of 2009. I didnt know what to think of it but I knew I saw something that I never saw before. And the funny thing is that like a week later I was sent to PRISON for fighting with My dad. So if you do a backround check and see when I entered Bridgewater State Prison, go a week (or so) back to THE EVE OF BLACK FRIDAY and thats when I saw THE BLACK BLACK BLACK CLOUD, at a park in New Bedford MA called BUTTONWOOD PARK, it actually has a little zoo there too. Anyways, I was in PRISON for 2 months but I was NOT convicted of any crime but I saw the LAST TWO (2) SIGNS IN THE CLOUDS in PRISON! I'm going to get to those in the next couple paragraphs.

This is THE FOURTH (4) SIGN I saw in the clouds! So I was in PRISON (in 2009) for fighting with My dad (and like I said "I wasnt convicted of any crime") and I was really depressed because its PRISON but I was sharing the Love of God with My fellow inmates. They were all good people in My opinion, I had alot of friends there and most of them called Me "Jesus". No lie, most of My fellow inmates called Me Jesus! Anyways, I watched a commercial on the ONE TV that we had, and something inspired Me to think of the UNDERWATER CITIES/MANSIONS, FARMS AND ENVIORNMENTS and I started to tell My fellow inmates "WE ARE GOING TO LIVE IN UDERWATER HOMES AND FARM UNDERWATER AND DO SOME CRAZY COOL THINGS!" It sparked a NEW world of inventions for Me and I was telling My fellow inmates about it.... Than like 20-90 minutes later it was time for "chow" or lunch and we exited the building to go to the "chow hall" to get our food. On the way there I looked up and THE WHOLE SKY was UNDULATING like WAVES IN THE OCEAN! Its hard to explain with words but I spent countless days UNDER THE WATER SCUBA DIVING for quahogs and when I looked up at the clouds that day it looked like I was UNDERWATER because I spent countless days working as a SCUBA DIVER and I KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE UNDERWATER and the clouds looked like I was under the water.. The NEXT SIGN that I saw while in PRISON wasnt as cool but I'll talk about it in the next paragraph. These are TRUE EVENTS that happened to Me!

The FIFTH (5) SIGN and last sign that I saw, I was still in PRISON for fighting with My dad, By The Way, this was the ONE and ONLY time I ever got into a fight with My dad. In the past 10 years I've only gotten into ONE FIGHT! So this is the 5th sign, and what happened was I was in a PRISON cell and a few days prior I got a picture of Jesus. In the picture, Jesus had on arm verticle towards the sky and one arm parallel with the ground and in the backround there was a strip of clouds. So I put the picture of Jesus in the cell window so the prison guard (or C.O.) could see it. I think the other 4 signs were much cooler but I remembered this because the next time I went for "chow" or lunch I looked up in the clouds and THE WHOLE SKY was covered with clouds EXCEPT a strip of blue sky was parting the whole length of clouded sky. It was basically OPPOSITE of the picture of Jesus that I put in the cell window. Like I said, the picture of Jesus had a strip of clouds in the backround but I saw the OPPOSITE, I saw the whole sky filled with clouds but a strip of blue sky was parting it. It was completly opposite to the picture but at the same time it was PROPORTIONALLY OPPOSITE! Its funny because I put that picture of Jesus in the cell window and than like 1-2 hours later I saw the opposite of the picture. I think this is the least coolest sign I saw in the clouds but whatever!

I also saw like 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012, and like 2 months after that I saw a partially invisible ET. I'd have to say that seeing the ET was THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN My Life. Maybe the ETs like Me and they manipulated the clouds. I talked a little about the ET in a youtube video that you guys can watch and I think I talk a little about the UFOs that I saw. Ya, the ET that I saw was THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN My Life. I only saw the ~8 UFOs ONCE in My Life and also I only saw ONE ET in real life! The ET was super cute, LOL  Light could pass through him at will, because it was wearing an invisible suit, but it made an upside-down smile at Me where light could pass right through. There is no reason trying to explain what it looked like because words can NOT explain but God as My Witness I saw an ET and I would NOT lie because that would make Me a liar and I'm not. But light could pass right through him, how do I explain that? I could see him but I could see what was behind him too... It must have been wearing a high tech suit because thats the only explaination I can think of. I wish I could have shaken his hand but he was like ~50 feet obove the ground in a tree. I didnt talk to him but I watched the show that he showed Me by passing light through in a really cool way. Like I said, I know I AM CRAZY but I wouldnt lie and I will take a lie detector test to vindicate Me. I'm "crazy" because some people dont want to hear My Truth. Or it sounds crazy to them and I'd think I'm crazy too but these things literally happened to Me. 


To be very blunt and candid, I dont know if it was God controlling the clouds or EXTRA Terrestrials or something like HAARP? But something was making the clouds form into the shapes that I AM telling you guys about!


God lives in YOU, so be with God!

~PEACE~


----------



## cheechako (Jan 3, 2013)

"You can't trample infidels when you're a tortoise. I mean, all you could do is give them a meaningful look."


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 3, 2013)

...says the chip_monk_ in cheechako's avatar after exhaling


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 3, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I'll pray for you too buddy.


Thank you bud, I'll pray for you too, but I pray for THE WORLD and THE UNIVERSE constantly. 

God loves you!



Heisenberg said:


> I think you have a very lax idea of what counts as evidence. The same standards that are used to discount the evidence of the bible (standards which you support apparently) can be applied to the evidence you have put forth. IOW you seem happy to criticize the mistakes of Christians while overlooking those mistakes in yourself. With that sort of approach you could 'prove' to yourself just about anything you were motivated to.
> 
> If your mother was on trial for murder wouldn't you want something more solid than her initials being G.K (guilty killer) or that she likes to drink 'redrum'? What if the prosecutor just had a strong feeling and really believed she was a killer? After all, we can prove that she is alive, trace her birthdate, ect. What if I found a prophecy that a woman with her initials and birthdate would be a monster who kills children? Would you be okay with seeing your mother get the electric chair based on this 'evidence'?
> 
> If you choose to be delusional rather than suffer the consequences of the medication that is your business I suppose. But when you disingenuously shout that you have evidence and all you have are half-baked scraps of insanity, you should be prepared to realize that your message is being impressed upon no one.


Dont get Me wrong, if I had only one book to read for the rest of My Life than it would be The Bible because of all of the spiritual "truths" (what is truth though?). But My point is that these truths are refutable because some people dont even believe in God... How can one prove or disprove God because God is different to most people? I AM a Person, and that is irrefutable and what I say is what has literally happened and if I say something I believe, I usually say "I believe" so try and disprove My irrefutable FACTS that I postulate.

I believe God loves the Christians but at the same time I believe that I have irrefutable evidence of what I am sharing. Maybe My words are NOT meant for you and thats fine but I'm speaking to the people that want evidence for believing, besides a book from 2000 years ago that people preach like its an irrefutable fact. Like I said "I will take a lie detector test in order to be vindicated!" I love The Bible and its My favorite book, but I cant prove most of the things it says but I put My faith in it. But I want facts that are provable, and I found them in Myself and revealed through The Bible, as I showed you guys the prophecies that I have fulfilled IMO. I say IMO (In My Opinion) because I actually did the things I said but its up to the observer whether they think it fulfills prophecy or not. To Me, I believe the SIGNS all point to Me, but to some of you that is My "DELUSION" but to Me its evidence. You dont have to believe anything, but I choose to believe in My evidence. I dont want a cult I want to be King. Why? Because I could set up PARADISE for us, it would/will happen very fast because I'm not going to tarry. God knows that I dont want to be King because I AM shy and I dont want attention but if I do it for everyone than I'll be able to live in peace. Whats My goal? UTOPIA for the masses! But Utopia will be different for everyone and thats why diversity is going to be paramont too. I want the best for everyone and I feel as though I could help, but I need help to get to that point.

Watch My videos and refute the evidence based in there and whats bad about the things I say?

God loves you!



eye exaggerate said:


> ...we should be able to separate evidence from evidence. I think I know what kind of 'evidence' you're talking about. It's the kind of evidence that you can feel and see within, so no outer expression is necessary. Even the most skeptical among us can't 'prove' their own thoughts, other than to talk about them. Another form of evidence is tangible, right? So the tangible manifestation of 'thought' is a 'product'. (going with the flow here, all, bear with me) The line that divides genius and madness is nothing more than a product. I'm using the term genius in the inner genius / higher voice sense. I've asked the question before, who is 'driving' when someone is having a 'nous' experience, or is experiencing madness. Either or, the answer is still the same. The 'base self' of who we are does the driving. Some call that self. Some say that if that 'self' ever says that harm is in order, then it would be the flip-side of that self and best not to make action of that thought. I hope that's kind of clear.
> 
> Don't do stuff that harms yourself, or other people. There's your 'higher voice' right there. It's fckn genius!



I'm not going to hurt Myself (or others) because I'm a Man on a mission and you guys may believe what you want but I'm doing it for God. 

What would happen if Christ is a FACT and He just never tried to reach anyone with The Message? Whats a better way than THE INTERNET? What if heaven on Earth was just One Person away? What if everyone could be rich? What if everyone could have a MANSION, A MANSION UNDERGROUND, A MANSION UNDERWATER, and maybe a mansion on another planet? What if this is just the starting point? What if GREATNESS is One Person away? What if the basic necessities of life can be FREE or very cheap? What if a Person could fulfill most of your dreams? What if Christ wants to do these things NOW?

What about NOW? 

God loves you!




Zaehet Strife said:


> So then you are talking about the difference between objective evidence and subjective hearsay.
> 
> Though subjective hearsay isn't evidence, it's far from it... usually our emotions/feelings tell us what we want, rather than what really is... when dealing with reality.



I believe preachers preach subjective hearsay but good for them, people need to believe in something right?

What is reality? I dont think anyone can really answer that because there are as many realities as there are beings or people or life. How many universes are there? Could there be as many universes as there is life? How much life is there? I'd have to say that there is infinite life and thusly infinite universes. So pick your reality. LOL 

God loves you!







You guys might be wondering how I, Christ, plan on building all THESE MANSIONS? I'm going to use My favorite plant, THE HEMP PLANT!... Hemp can make PLASTIC and thats how I AM going to do it. So if THE MANSIONS are built on the ground or UNDERGROUND, or UNDERWATER or where-ever the answer is PLASTIC from the HEMP PLANT. I AM going to employ BILLIONS of FARMERS like you guys to cultivate the HEMP plant and build up and build down and above the water and below the water. 

These MANSIONS are going to be MASS PRODUCED in forms, or molds, that will shelter all of mankind. They are going to be pre-installed with FIBER OPTIC ceilings and walls that when you speak to your wall and/or ceiling you can watch TV or go online or download any image or picture or video right on your walls and/or ceiling. These walls are also going to be breathalble or pourous. In other words your walls (and/or ceiling) are going to to have pre-installed ductwork that is going to be like central air for climate control. You will be able to chill in your rooms at a comfortable 70 degrees (or whatever you want) and be able to make a draft, at that tempeture, to suck the air out and replace it with new air. This would help if you like to smoke but dont like stagnant smoke in the room. (Just speak to it and it will be done.) You could have a 10mph breeze flow through your walls if you want. In order to do this its very simple, you just need to have like 1/2inch gap between the FIBER OPTIC screens and the "base board" or interior of the walls. So there will be breathable walls for climate control. Also the plumbing will be intergrated into the plastic MANSIONS and if you want radiant heat than that will be pre-installed too. Basically THESE MANSIONS will be preinstalled with all the right accomadations to suit royality. HEMP plastic is impervious to water so you will never have to worry about a leak. And the insulation will be made out of HEMP too for the exterior walls; the insulation will be between maybe a 8inch gap and it will work fine. THESE MANSION will also have the ability to be INVISIBLE and BULLET-PROOF. The exterior of your home will be able to take on any picture, color or even video that you want. It will be BULLETPROOF because the exterior plastic can be made like 4inches thick which would stop viritually any bullet but in the soon to come future there will be such a PEACE that people wont have to worry about it. Like I said, it will be made from HEMP PLASTIC. Your HEMP MANSION will also have like 50 basements UNDERGROUND so how many square feet will that add to your MANSION? I said "LIKE 50 BASEMENTS"! It could be more or less. UNDERGROUND MANSIONS could be made using TUNNEL BOREING MACHINS (or TBMs). In the future I plan on building (over) MILLIONS of TBMs to augment the process of DIGGING BELOW in order to create insulated space homes BELOW! UNDERWATER is easy because the HEMP PLASTIC is the solution for that too. Dont worry the Oxygen will come from the SALT WATER in the OCEAN! We can even FARM UNDERWATER too and grow HEMP for PLASTIC to help build more UNDERWATER MANSIONS. Like I said, I have THE GRAND DESIGN! 

I also plan on gathering ASTROIDS and COMETS from the Astroid belt in order to make NEW PLANETS in the "Goldy Locks Zone" so there will be more planets like Earth revolving around The Son (of God  ) In the videos I talk about turning Jets into SPACE JETS and also UNDERWATER JETS so we will be able to fly where-ever we want to go, whether it be in SPACE or AIR or UNDERWATER! What more could you want? And energy is NEVER going to be a problem because NUCLEAR FUSION is going to work for us. And with enough pressure, I will be able to CREATE GOLD AND PLATNUM (or any element) from (the Hydrogen in) WATER! So like I said, invest in your family because in the end thats what really matters because once people find out that GOLD can be created from WATER than the price is going to drop and hit the floor, but I dont know when thats going to be. And if we need more light for FARMS than we can always redirect the suns light energy to any-where needed....... And people need fresh water(?) that answer is simple too; all you need to do is take the salt out of the ocean water. Its called distilleries, and basically its boiling the water to make steam and collecting the steam, steam doesnt have salt in it. People are hungry(?) they say the HEMP seed is very nutricious and a good source of protien and other organic fruits and vegitables will be GROWN like never before to feed EVERYONE! We are going to grow topside and UNDERGROUND and UNDERWATER and the sky is the limit.

You guys dont understand all the G(o)od things that I can do. I'll make what needs to be made. I'll create what needs to be created. I'll feed those that need to be feed. I'll shelter those that need to be sheltered. I'll provide as much water to those that thirst. I'll love as much as I can love. What more could people want?



How many jobs would My plan create? It would employ THE WORLD!!! (My people dont perish because of lack of resources BUT LACK OF KNOWLEDGE!)





Its nothing personal to you guys, all I see is words and avatar pictures. But can you guys blame Me for being honest and wanting to do good things for people? Like I said, I believe God lives in everyone so I dont know how else to repay God for My Life other than helping people. What if everything disappeared when I die? Just a question, and you cant prove it ANY WAY YOU TRY because if I AM dead than you wont be able to prove anything (to Me), and I believe that I AM The Life so..... What happens if (The Way, The Truth and) The Life goes to heaven and passes? Like I said, I dont want to be worshipped but RESPECTED because its not an easy endeavor trying to usher in UTOPIA to a WICKED world! You think you could live without Me but you will NEVER EVER be able to prove it. And I'm living for God and thusly you all. What if everything is THE BODY of God? What if you have been bought with a price and your NOT your own? (It teaches that in The Bible, right?) I'm not trying to depress any of you but rather to stimulate your mind and expand you spiritually. We are all connected through God so just think about Who made EVERYTHING? Jesus allegedly said "You believe in God, believe also in Me!"

I'm praying for you guys and I wish the best of luck... Like I said, I'm not trying to start a cult but I want to be King, either The King of nothing or The King of EVERYTHING. I really dont need to ask permission but I'll be a gentleman.


God loves and blesses you ALL!


~PEACE~







​


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Personal truths are completely different than having a truth based on objective evidence. There is a big difference.
> 
> Let's say, for example, my personal truth is that the reality we all reside in right now is a dream. My emotions and feelings and experiences tell me that what this is, is merely the dream of a god.
> 
> ...


Cool ideas, bro.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not going to hurt Myself (or others) because I'm a Man on a mission and you guys may believe what you want but I'm doing it for God.
> 
> What would happen if Christ is a FACT and He just never tried to reach anyone with The Message? Whats a better way than THE INTERNET? What if heaven on Earth was just One Person away? What if everyone could be rich? What if everyone could have a MANSION, A MANSION UNDERGROUND, A MANSION UNDERWATER, and maybe a mansion on another planet? What if this is just the starting point? What if GREATNESS is One Person away? What if the basic necessities of life can be FREE or very cheap? What if a Person could fulfill most of your dreams? What if Christ wants to do these things NOW?
> 
> ...


...what if Christ is a 'fact' that is constantly being taught, but few try to reach the message? The message is way 'lower' than most people think. "In the dirt we find it".

...I can see that you're saying 'you guys may believe what you want'. That applies to you as well  When I respond to you, it's because I'm curious about what this thread as a whole has to say. Not trying to tell you, or anyone, that you're 'wrong' or 'nuts'. I think it's great that you're nuts


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2013)

I want to know WHAT IS THE PROBABILITY? WHAT ARE THE CHANCES? WHAT IS THE LIKIHOOD? How can these things happen to One Man AKA ME- George Manuel Oliveira?


When you find out the probability and chances of all these things happening to One Man, The NEW Christ, than come and refute the EVIDENCE. And if you do NOT see any EVIDENCE than your BLIND like PHARISEES!






[youtube]MI-iQYAwFv0[/youtube]



[youtube]ohQEusir8zo[/youtube]



[youtube]fDUunfxiAM8[/youtube]



[youtube]3EfFw0WG3rU[/youtube]




[youtube]KgEGAqD2DdA[/youtube]


















I'm a preacher in the making. I'm born again & I'm here to spread the gospel. Or the Good News that we have a living Savior & that The Bible is NOT about a guy that lived & died 2000 years ago but its about THIS Person that has overcome & iTAKING US ALL TO HEAVEN!


What dont you guys understand? 

There might be some "funny guys" on here and whatever, but I'm looking for the Christians in search of Christ! 

You guys want to refute the evidence in the videos? If it is true than "What time is it?"? Can anyone say its time TO BE RAPTURED?

I hear Christ (AKA George Manuel Oliveira) talk about HEAVEN on EARTH and building a UTOPIAN SOCIETY, with UNDERGROUND MANSIONS, FARMS & ENVIORNMENT, UNDERWATER MANSIONS, FARMS & ENVIORMENTS, & EVERYTIHNG IN BETWEEN.. I hear of ways to make the most of the best & make things more efficient so people can prosper..


Like I said, REFUTE THE EVIDENCE ON THE VIDEOS. Whats wrong with what He said besides He was a little chubby for a few, but everyone knows a chubby good person and loves them.

REFUTE THE EVIDENCE! IF He is not Christ than who is?

Christianity is "THE NUMBER ONE 'RELIGION' IN THE WORLD", so WAIT UNTIL the Christians (that are looking for The Savior) to find out!


God bless!



~PEACE~










12/21/12
You may be wondering &#8220;How could people breath in UNDERWATERmansions?&#8221; Or &#8220;How could the world &#8216;blow up&#8217; with UNDERGROUND mansions?&#8221; Or&#8220;How can a jet fly both in OUTERSPACE and UNDERWATER using the SAME jet?&#8221;



I&#8217;m going to try and candidly explain these things because Idid NOT have time to do so in the videos I made and I don&#8217;t like making youtubevideos because I embarrass Myself&#8230;. LOL&#8230; But FIRST..



The people and animals and plants will breath UNDERWATERvery simply, FIRST the SALT WATER is made up of H2O, or Hydrogen and Oxygen andthe SALT makes it a decent conductor of electricity which is very good forELECTROLYSIS. Electrolysis is basically PASSING AN ELECTRIC CURRENT THROUGHSALT WATER. Salt is very good in this case because it augments the process. Youcan then collect the Hydrogen bubbles and Oxygen bubbles to be used forwhatever. Its best to liquefy BOTH the Hydrogen and the Oxygen if you want todecrease the space it takes up as a gas. So if you have electricity and saltwater, it is very simple, just pass a current through the salt water. In thefuture there will be NO SHORTAGE of electricity. So the Oxygen FOR US TO BREATHwill be in abundance because it can be &#8220;ripped&#8221; out of the ocean water, andlikewise the hydrogen FOR FUEL! That is why living UNDERWATER is going to be SOEASY! PLUS any plastic (or FIBER OPTICS) needed for the building materials canbe grown FROM HEMP, all day long in farms that are bigger than a small countryto feed our needs. PLUS we will be growing things UNDERGROUND too, like 200stories of underground farms or as many need be. We are/will be able to growUNDERWATER TOO because that is TOO EASY too.



With that being said, THE UNDERWATER JETS will be able tofly in OUTER SPACE using liquid Hydrogen and liquid Oxygen for its fuel (whichcomes from the ocean). If the jet is flying in the air than just the liquidHydrogen will be needed because there is sufficient Oxygen in the air. And theOxygen needed to &#8220;fly&#8221; a jet UNDERWATER will come from the ocean and it can be&#8220;ripped&#8221; right from the water. Like I said in a video (about UNDERWATER), &#8220;Aninternal engine will be needed, like a FUEL CELL.&#8221; A FUEL CELL candidly takesHydrogen and turns it into electricity. So these two can be ripped right out ofthe water and while the jet is moving forward VERY VERY VERY FAST! We mighteven take a &#8220;dunk&#8221; in the ocean (with our SPACE JETS) just to refill up withthese &#8220;supplies&#8221; because its sooo abundant there. (Jets could fly using nuclearenergy, but its too dangerous IMO)



The space jets will be used to gather ASTROIDS and COMETS toform other planets for posterity too. You might be a SPACE CADET (like Me) whowill gather these rocks to form planets for us, just in case we need morespace.



As far as the &#8220;SPACE BALLS&#8221; go, the inside wouldn&#8217;t have tobe round, it could be square on the inside too. If the outside had a ROUND&#8220;case&#8221; around this UNDERWATER HOME than like 3 points could be used to rotateit in place. Think of a FERRIS WHEEL how the tires rotate it in place, but onthe bottom. I was thinking that 3 points would all that would be needed to rotateit in any direction, AND since its going to be like 2K square feet (OR MORE) insize, its most likely going to be buoyant and there would be something neededto keep it down. That&#8217;s why these &#8220;wheels&#8221; that are going to rotate it willmost likely be near the top but far enough apart to keep the space ball downeven with heavy ocean currents or a storm. But this is NOT the only way, butit&#8217;s a start. The world is 70% water ON THE SURFACE and the ocean can go veryvery deep, So how much vacant real estate is there? NOW? I talk about FLOATINGmansions, farms and environment too on the videos. And maybe these could beused to keep the space balls underwater.?. So I CAN walk on water, but&#8230;. I&#8217;m100% human so its not like I can just step on water and glide across, but ifJesus could walk on water than He could fly too, right? I&#8217;m a human on a Divinemission, call Me CRAZY but I already know I&#8217;m CRAZY! LOL








The UNDERGROUND mansions will be made using TUNNEL BORINGMACHINES (or TBMs) and/or using HIGH POWERED LASERS that will cut through stonelike a hit knife through butter. I told My buddies on Rollitup.org about thesein like 2008 and I believe I mentioned it in a few videos (when I was chubby).I AM going to grow more hemp and more hemp and more hemp etc. to keep growingthe world for posterity so there will never be &#8220;over population&#8221;. Another thingto think about is WHEN YOU ESCAVATE FROM THE INSIDE OF THE EARTH, THAN ITSGOING TO BUILD MORE MATTER (OR DIRT) ON THE OUTSIDE and thusly &#8216;blowing up&#8217; theworld to a greater diameter. Get it?



Basically I plan on maximizing the best ideas so that therewill be a global UTOPIAN SOCIETY and to get over petty differences and work onmaking everyone having the richest life possible, and NOT to exclude any race,creed or tongue. Utopia will be different for everyone but I think these arethe right steps in A NEW DIRECTION! I talked about the other things on theyoutube videos, I just wanted to clarify on these points, and I wrote over 7Kposts on rollitup.org BUT I know these things are totally possible and I havealready put the pieces together, I&#8217;m just waiting on My people to come togetherand advocate for UTOPIA. You can see My face and hear My voice on the youtubevideos, I NEVER said I&#8217;m perfect and I NEVER will be perfect, BUT I&#8217;m fightingon your side and I always will be (too). My goal is NOT to offend anyonebecause My beef is with the central banks and no one else, I don&#8217;t have timefor bickering or BS because I have My own problems. But trust Me, I have THEGRAND DESIGN all laid out for those who will just grab it and take it toheavens gates. I&#8217;m only going to improve on My world until&#8230;. I&#8217;ll never stoptrying to make it better and better.

And NO family shouldgo without when God freely gave us all of these things. Food? NO PROBLEM!Water? NO PROBLEM! Energy? NO PROBLEM! Shelter? NO PROBLEM! And again, NOPROBLEM! We just need to grow more (HEMP), its that simple !



You may be wondering &#8220;Are these things really possible?&#8221; Itell you The Truth, it says in The Go(o)d Book, &#8220;With men these things areIMPOSSIBLE&#8230;.. BUT with God ALL THINGS ARE POSSIBLE!&#8221; So start by ready The NewTestament. God loves you (all) and Christ loves you (all) too.

EDIT- I cant forget the ~PEACE~ LOL

~PEACE~






I still have MUCH to teach fromThe Bible but this is enough for today. I&#8217;m praying for you guys every day,nonstop! (I&#8217;m sorry if some of the words are typos or are not separated becauseI&#8217;m copying and pasting from Microsoft Word and I don&#8217;t feel like proof reading it. But 99% of it should be accurate, the 1% is from typos and getting messed up from copying and pasting, sorry.)


This is My, George Manuel Oliveira, commentary about the Bible and what I believe is pertinent and some of the prophecies that I (The Second Coming (or The First Coming? I&#8217;m not sure&#8230;LOL)) have fulfilled! First I AM going to site the OBVIOUS prophecies that I have fulfilled. Hold on its going to be a ride into My past, present and future and the whole world will one day find out these things also.





Matthew 4:2 

&#8220;And when He had fasted fortydays and forty nights, afterward He was hungry.&#8221;





I bought My house in ME when I was 21 years old and I paid cash from working as a commercial scuba diver for quahogs and later I started working on commercial fishing boats, and if I wasn&#8217;t working on a fishing boat I was scuba diving for quahogs because I was already engaged at 21 and I was trying to start a family with her. I planned on growing enough herb to retire early and pay off the taxes for My VERY HARD labor, that&#8217;s why I bought the house. Long story short, I had to move from ME to MA because I ran out of money and I was 22 turning 23 within a couple months. I came back from Maine and within a few weeks My X fiancé broke up with Me. I wanted to die butI didn&#8217;t want to hurt Myself and I couldn&#8217;t keep down food because I was sick to My stomach that she would do that to Me, I&#8217;ve been a godly person all My Life; but that&#8217;s a story for another time. Anyways, I couldn&#8217;t eat so I figured I just wouldn&#8217;t eat and decided to starve Myself. So the point is that I went about 6 weeks without any food besides grape juice and maybe a TINY snack every few days. I weighed 185lbs (and I&#8217;m 6ft 1) and after the 6 weeks or ROUGHLY 40DAYS (because 6x&#8217;s 7 is about 40) of fasting I weighed 160lbs. I was very skinny but strong before the fast and after the fast I could see My bones, it was NOT healthy. I got delusional and was hearing voices on the radio, and I said to My dad &#8220;you make Me feel like I want to kill Myself.&#8221; But like 3 days earlier I found out I AM Christ; I looked up what My middle and last Name meant and I found out that GMO backwards is OMG. I went to the first mental hospital after like an hour of telling someone I&#8217;m Christ. This was August of 2008 when this happened and I&#8217;ve been talking to My people on Rollitup.org prior to this point for like 3 years of bullshitting with you guys. So the prophecy of fasting for 40 days was fulfilled in this point in My Life!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 8:23-27

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus Calms the Storm

23 Then he got into the boat and his disciples followed him. 24 Suddenly a furious storm came up on the lake, so that the waves swept over the boat. But Jesus was sleeping. 25 The disciples went and woke him, saying, &#8220;Lord, save us! We&#8217;re going to drown!&#8221;


26 He replied, &#8220;You of little faith, why are you so afraid?&#8221; Then he got up and rebuked the winds and the waves, and it was completely calm.

27 The men were amazed and asked, &#8220;What kind of man is this? Even the winds and the waves obey him!&#8221;








So like I said &#8220;I was a commercial fisherman.&#8221; The boat called &#8220;The Direction&#8221; was the second boat I worked on, and it is a 65ft lobster boat. It was actually on the DiscoveryChannel; the show was called &#8220;Lobster Fisherman of New England&#8221;. It was like &#8220;The Deadliest Catch&#8221; kind of show. Go look it up if you don&#8217;t believe Me. I worked on The Direction a year after that show. Anyways, I went out to go fishing and it was a 24 hour ride to get to the fishing grounds and I would work 21 hours a day once we got to the lobster pots so we would try to sleep during this ride. So I was sleeping on the bow of the boat where the beds are I woke up and I was floating every other second. The storm was so bad that I was rising like 1-3inches off the bed (or &#8220;rack&#8221 and then sinking back down into the bed/rack. LOL, no lie. The winds were blowing about 120mph and the waves were about 30-40 feet HIGH! I woke up and talked to the rest of the crew and the captain (his name is Al) said &#8220;We are going to die, I&#8217;ve never been in a storm so bad!&#8221; (Mind you this was when I was like 20 years old, before I ever had the notion I&#8217;m Christ because I never believed I AM Christ until I turned 23 years old.) I believe I said &#8220;Is it a good time to check the survival suits?&#8221; I wasn&#8217;t that scared because I always had faith in God and I knew the boat had survival suits. So if the boat did go under, I would have a survival suit to don on. AFTER being awake for like 2 hour I was tired and I took some pictures of the storm (or &#8220;tempest&#8221 on my cell and that was enough; and I went back to sleep! I was a little apprehensive that the captain said &#8220;We might die&#8221; but I lived for that stuff. LOL! But I&#8217;ve been on plenty of boats in BAD BAD weather; but I worked on boats that were usually much larger (than 65ft) like around TWICE that size, like 185 footers. But that storm stuck in My mind because the captain said &#8220;We might die&#8221;. BUT I lived for that stuff, I liked it. (I&#8217;m less &#8220;dangerous&#8221; now though.) So there is another prophecy fulfilled in Me. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





(These next TWO quotes Scriptures are about THE SOWER AND THE SEED! PAY ATTENTION TO THE NUMBERS 3& 6)

Matthew 13:3-9 
The Parableof the Sower

New Living Translation (NLT)



3 He told many stories in the form of parables, such as this one:

&#8220;Listen! A farmer went out to plant some seeds. 4 As he scattered them across his field, some seeds fell on a foot path, and the birds came and ate them. 5 Other seeds fell on shallow soil with underlying rock. The seeds sprouted quickly because the soil was shallow. 6 But the plants soon wilted under the hot sun, and since they didn&#8217;t have deep roots, they died. 7 Other seeds fell among thorns that grew up and choked out the tender plants. 8 Still other seeds fell on fertile soil, and they produced a crop that was 60, 30 , and even a hundred times as much as had been planted! 9 Anyone with ears to hear should listen and understand.&#8221; 



Mark 4:3-9

New Living Translation (NLT)
The Parable of the Sower

3 &#8220;Listen! A farmer went out to plant some seed. 4 As he scattered it across his field, some of the seed fellon a foot path, and the birds came and ate it. 5 Other seed fell on shallow soilwith underlying rock. The seed sprouted quickly because the soil was shallow. 6 But the plant soon wilted under the hot sun, and since it didn&#8217;t have deep roots, it died. 7 Other seed fell among thorns that grew up and choked out the tender plants so they produced no grain. 8 Still other seeds fell on fertile soil, and they sprouted, grew, and produced a crop that was 30, 60, and even a hundred times as much as had been planted!&#8221; 9 Then he said, &#8220;Anyone with ears to hear should listen and understand.&#8221;









Ok you read the Scripture and noticed the numbers. A little of My background and then the reason why I quoted this. When I was a little boy, I first smoked herb at the age of about 7 years old. I didn&#8217;t even know what it was but I was about that old. I used to go into school at like 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] and definitly 4[SUP]th[/SUP]grade STONED! When I was 15 years old I lived at 63 Pine St in Stoughton MA and I decided I wanted to grow herb with some bagseed because I was smoking herb like every day. My dad had a little garden and figured I would grow some herb so I wouldn&#8217;t have to buy it. LOL! I caught some sun fish at a pond and I added lime powder to my dads garden and I planted the seed; BUT I didn&#8217;t know how to grow anything, Iwas just guessing. LOL! The plants were like 7ft tall in August but My dad pulled them out before they budded; My dad didn&#8217;t even know what a pot plant looked like, he thought they were just weeds and I honestly believe him because he only smoked herb ONCE in his life (to this day). The funny thing is that they would have been seeded bud because I didn&#8217;t know the difference between male and female plants. I never went on the internet at this point in My life and I didn&#8217;t want to show anyone My crops. I was born in 1985, I&#8217;m 27 NOW! That was the FIRST time I ever grew herb and I NEVER grew it again until I bought My house at the age of 21 at 36 Aroostook Ave in Millinocket Maine. Like I said this was the SECOND time I ever grew pot. I NEVER had a mortgage on My house because I paid CASH (or a bankcheck) and I bought My house when I was 21 because I worked HARD on fishing boats or scuba diving for clams and I saved all My money so I could start a family. FYI I started smoking herb at 7 and I smoked with friends until I turned 16; at 16 I stopped doing drugs until I turned 23 because I went toschool to be an electronics engineer at a Voc Tech High School, and I actually went to college for engineering BUT I didn&#8217;t complete a semester because I didn&#8217;t have a car or enough money, so I dropped out and than started to work construction, than the fishing career. BUT I lived at these TWO homes BEFORE Iever read The Bible or had the notion that I AM Christ, God is My Witness. The parable is about The Sower and the seed. Look at the numbers again. I&#8217;m The Sower and the seeds were pot seeds&#8230;. LOL! The reason why I bought 36 Aroostook was because I could afford it; I wanted something MUCH CLOSER to MAss. I bought the house so I could pay My taxes and retire early instead of doing the rat race. You know? It&#8217;s a long story but I&#8217;ll be candid as possible. To surmise The Bible put the 3 and 6 in that order and LOOK at the FIRST TWO places where I grew weed. Coincidence? Maybe, but what if it was (a) set up by God? Look at all the other facts I&#8217;m confessing. Oh, and BTW (By The Way) I grew some killer buds at 36 Aroostook in Maine, everyone said they were the best buds they ever smoked. I gave some of those seeds to Loud Blunts from RIU.org like 5 years ago.. LOL! Fdd2blk had to intervene on an argument between Me and Loud Blunts.. LOL! I sent him those seeds and LB said he didn&#8217;t get them? WTF? Next Scripture, hold on to your pants.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 14:13-22

Today's New InternationalVersion (TNIV)


Jesus Feeds the Five Thousand

13 When Jesus heard what had happened, he withdrew by boat privately to a solitary place. Hearing of this,the crowds followed him on foot from the towns. 14 When Jesus landed and saw a large crowd, he had compassion on them and healed their sick.

15 As evening approached, the disciples came to him and said, &#8220;This is a remote place, and it&#8217;s already getting late. Send the crowds away, so they can go to the villages and buy themselves some food.&#8221;

16 Jesus replied, &#8220;They do not need to go away. You give them something to eat.&#8221;

17 &#8220;We have here only five loaves of bread and two fish,&#8221; they answered.

18 &#8220;Bring them here to me,&#8221; he said. 19 And he directed the people to sit down on the grass. Taking the five loaves and the two fish and looking up to heaven, he gave thanks and broke the loaves. Then he gave them to the disciples, and the disciples gave them to the people. 20 They all ate and were satisfied, and the disciples picked up twelve basketfuls of broken pieces that were left over. 21 The number of those who ate was about five thousand men, besides women and children.






Ok, well I cant take 5 loavesand 2 fish and feed over 5000 people from that alone but, as I said, I was a commercial fisherman and I first became a commercial scuba diver ; I was diving for quahogs and I was catching about 600 pounds a day. Next I met a one of My best friends that was/is a fisherman and he got Me set up working on the first fishing boat called The &#8220;Dona Martita&#8221; which was the 185ft boat which was fishing for HERRING and (holy) MACKEREL. That boat had a 800 thousand pound capacity for fish, which is just about 1 million pounds. This boat was a para-troller which means it needed 2 boats to pull A HUGE NET. These are the 2 fish, (maybe?)the 2 boats. And the crew members were 5 total; 2 deckhands, 1 captain, 1 mate,and 1 chief engineer. These are the 5 loaves, (maybe?) the 5 crew members. The point I&#8217;m really trying to make is that I caught MILLIONS of pounds of fish and feed MILLIONS of people because we would catch MILLIONS of pounds every week and I worked on a bunch of boats that caught TONS of fish EVERY DAY. (If you know Me and have watched My videos, do I even need to say that once I AM King I will feed THE WHOLE WORLD? I&#8217;m going to need farmers to help and employ the rest of the world too, but growing (organic food) is going to be paramount!) This is a FACT, its on My record that I worked on these boats and I&#8217;m not going to tell you how hard or how many hours STRAIGHT I would work BUT SUPER HARD(LABOUR) & LONG HOURS. FYI, I never paid taxes on the money I made from commercial fishing though&#8230;. LOL! Its all good. I&#8217;m also going to write about this boat, the Dona Martita, and the miracle of catching over 1 MILLION poundsof (holy) mackerel in 1 tow or set of the net. The Bible talks about how Jesus said &#8220;&#8217;Let down the net&#8217;.. And they caught so much fish that the boat was sinking and they shared it with a partner boat.&#8221; This also happened to Me but I&#8217;m going through The New Testament in consecutive order, so I&#8217;ll get to that later.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 





Matthew 14:23-33

Today's New International Version (TNIV)


23 After he had dismissed them, he went up on a mountainside by himself to pray. When evening came, he was there alone, 24 but the boat was already a considerable distance from land, buffeted by the waves because the wind was against it.

25 Shortly before dawn Jesus went out to them, walking on the lake. 26 When the disciples saw him walking on the lake, they were terrified. &#8220;It&#8217;s a ghost,&#8221; they said, and cried out in fear.

27 But Jesus immediately said to them: &#8220;Take courage! It is I. Don&#8217;t be afraid.&#8221;

28 &#8220;Lord, if it&#8217;s you,&#8221; Peter replied, &#8220;tell me to come to you on the water.&#8221;

29 &#8220;Come,&#8221; he said.

Then Peter got down out of the boat, walked on the water and came toward Jesus. 30 But when he saw the wind, he was afraid and, beginning to sink, cried out, &#8220;Lord, save me!&#8221;

31 Immediately Jesus reached out his hand and caught him. &#8220;You of little faith,&#8221; he said, &#8220;why did you doubt?&#8221;

32 And when they climbed into the boat, the wind died down. 33 Then those who were in the boat worshiped him, saying, &#8220;Truly you are the Son of God.&#8221;








Like I said, &#8220;I am/was a commercial scuba diver!&#8221; (I haven&#8217;t been diving in a few years though). When I would go diving for quahogs I wouldn&#8217;t wear fins because it was easier to walk on the ocean floor because I would wear like an extra 50 pounds of lead weight to keep Me from floating. It was a lot quicker just to walk on the sea floor and glide across the ocean bottom like superman because I would push off the floor and My head would be like 2 feet off the floor because that angle was the quickest. When I was moving 100-200lbs of quahogs to My Jeep I would walk like straight up on the floor because with that much extra weight I could move quick at a vertical angle (or 90 degrees) but when I wasn&#8217;t moving heavy quahogs I was gliding at like a 30 degree angle because that was quickest. I never thought &#8220;I&#8217;m walking on water!&#8221; because I was walking IN water and I never thought I was Christ or anything like that (because I was under 23 years old here and it was at 23 is when I found out about My Name.), it was My job. I used to spend like 6-7 hours a day UNDERWATER collecting quahogs so I could make some money, that&#8217;s it. It was My favorite job because I was My own boss and I didn&#8217;t have to worry about getting bitched at for stupid sh*t. It was just Me and the fish and quahogs and I was surrounded by ocean water all the time. (This is also a FACT of life becauseits on My record and I have plenty of people that would testify.) I loved it and I became really good at it too. So I can NOT walk ON water but I walked IN water plenty of times, it was My job&#8230; LOL! Like I said, if someone can walk ON water (without any machines) than they could fly like superman too, because both would defy physics. Another prophecy fulfilled in Me. Need I say more?


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





Matthew 17:1-9

New International Version (NIV)


The Transfiguration

17 After six days Jesus took with him Peter, James and John the brother of James, and led them up a high mountain by themselves. 2 There he was transfigured before them. His face shone like the sun, and his clothes became as white as the light. 3 Just then there appeared before them Moses and Elijah, talking with Jesus.

4 Peter said to Jesus, &#8220;Lord,it is good for us to be here. If you wish, I will put up three shelters&#8212;one for you, one for Moses and one for Elijah.&#8221;

5 While he was still speaking, a bright cloud covered them, and a voice from the cloud said, &#8220;This is my Son, whom I love; with him I am well pleased. Listen to him!&#8221;

6 When the disciples heard this, they fell face down to the ground, terrified. 7 But Jesus came and touched them. &#8220;Get up,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Don&#8217;t be afraid.&#8221; 8 When they looked up, they saw no one except Jesus.

9 As they were coming down the mountain, Jesus instructed them, &#8220;Don&#8217;t tell anyone what you have seen, until the Son of Man has been raised from the dead.&#8221;







I made a youtube video about the 5 signs in the clouds that I saw. I will briefly talk about the FIRST sign I saw which was God in the clouds. I was driving around with My buddy Patrick Gould and I ended up pulling over to a place where I made the most money scuba diving for quahogs and as soon as I parked My Jeep I looked up in the clouds and said &#8220;Look, it looks like God in the clouds!&#8221; to My buddy Patrick and he saw it too and said &#8220;Yea, it does.&#8221; (This was 2009, or about a year after I got the notion I AM Christ!). You can ask My buddy Patrick Gould what he saw that day too, but I&#8217;m going to explain. Gods face was lite up by the sun RIGHT BEHIND His HEAD and I could see long wavy hair. It looked like He was wearing a white robe; because His Body was a cloud and that cloud was separate from the other clouds. Around His waist or chest area there was like a strip of cloud that I later read in The Bible that it might have been a sickle that represents THE HARVEST AT THE END OF THE AGE! Everything was proportional to what a Person should look like, it was beautiful and I didn&#8217;t think I would see any other signs in the clouds because I NEVER saw anything like that before; I saw God in the clouds vividly for like 3-4 minutes and then the wind blew it away. Like Isaid, I saw 4 other signs in the clouds but I made a youtube video about them.The last signs I saw in the clouds was when I was in PRISON for getting into a fight with My dad, but I was NOT convicted of any crime because My dad was a child abuser and the reason why My parents got divorced was because My mom caught My dad abusing Me (which happened regularly before they got divorced when I was in the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] grade). So the last sign was about 2 months after BLACK FRIDAY in 2009 when I was in prison at Bridgewater MA for 2 months (but it felt like 2 years). I saw 2 signs in the clouds at Bridgewater; but they are explained in the youtube videos. But I saw God in the clouds ONCE and it was one of the most beautiful things I ever saw. Something or someone was controlling the clouds, it might have been God or HAARP (or ETs, because I believe in them too.). HAARP is a weather controlling facility in Alaska I believe, but I don&#8217;t know where else they might be. But someone was controlling the clouds because it was NOT natural and that&#8217;s why they stuck in My mind; because I never before,or since, have seen anything like that before. God is My Witness that I&#8217;m not lying and I tell you the Truth. So heres another prophecy fulfilled (take it or leave it because I don&#8217;t care).



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







Matthew 21:1-9

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus Comes to Jerusalem as King

21 As they approached Jerusalem and came to Bethphage on the Mount of Olives, Jesus sent two disciples, 2 saying to them, &#8220;Go to the village ahead of you, and at once you will find a donkey tied there, with her colt by her. Untie them and bring them to me. 3 If anyone says anything to you, say that the Lord needs them, and he will send them right away.&#8221;

4 This took place to fulfill what was spoken through the prophet:


5 &#8220;Say to Daughter Zion,
&#8216;See, your king comes to you,
gentle and riding on a donkey,
 and on a colt, the foal of a donkey.&#8217;&#8221;[a]

6 The disciples went and did as Jesus had instructed them. 7 They brought the donkey and the colt and placed their cloaks on them for Jesus to sit on. 8 A very large crowd spread their cloaks on the road, while others cut branches from the trees and spread them on the road. 9 The crowds that went ahead of him and those that followed shouted,


&#8220;Hosanna* to the Son ofDavid!&#8221;**


&#8220;Blessed is he who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8221;[c]


&#8220;Hosanna[d] in the highest heaven!&#8221;









I told you guys about My X fiancé, well this was the LAST thing we ever did together. I was 23 years old when this happened & I already started to believe I&#8217;m Christ; BUT I NEVER read The Bible and I didn&#8217;t even know this was in The Bible. God as My Witness! She broke up with Me because &#8220;she didn&#8217;t love Me anymore.&#8221;. I still wanted to be with her and I figured that if I could win her heart over again maybe she might still want to be together. I was thinking &#8220;Maybe if we go horseback riding she will enjoy herself and love Me again.&#8221;. So I asked her the closest place where we could rent some horses. We found a place that was a town over from her town. We got there and I saw the youngest and strongest horse (or colt, but I didn&#8217;t know what the word "colt" meant at that time, LOL!) and I told her &#8220;I&#8217;m going to ride that one because it looks fast.&#8221; Two women came out and we told them we want to ride the horses and I said &#8220;I want that one&#8221; but they said that &#8220;This horse has NEVER BEEN RIDEN BEFORE and they just got him&#8221; and &#8220;they didn&#8217;t know how he would react because NO ONE HAS EVER RIDEN HIM BEFORE.&#8221; I ended up charming them and they let Me ride the horse I wanted to and he was cool. They saddled the horses up and, after, My horse wanted to run and lead the pack, LOL! My X fiancé got a female horse(I believe it was female&#8230;???) that was very old and slow, andI thought to Myself &#8220;I&#8217;m glad I got this fast young horse because I&#8217;m fast and young&#8221; LOL! So we went for like a 30 minute ride and I saw a &#8220;fishercat&#8221; and some deer. Like I said, &#8220;My horse wanted to run and lead the pack but the girl that worked there had to lead because I&#8217;d take off running with him. And My X&#8217;s horse was lagging behind like 20-30 yards.(This was only the second and last time I ever rode a horse by Myself, I went on horseback rides as a kid but I&#8217;ve only rode a horse 2 times by Myself.) This is the honest to God Truth and My X was with Me and I&#8217;m sure she would testify but I haven&#8217;t seen or talked to her in like 5 years or so. So here is another prophecy fulfilled in Me. I wouldn&#8217;t lie to you guys because I&#8217;d rather be known for My integrity/honesty more than anything, plus The Truth will come out in the end. Are you guys starting to get the picture? God has blessed Me, but I believe God has only blessed Me to be a blessing to THE WHOLE WORLD! The Bible is about Me but I&#8217;m about (God and) the welfare of EVERYONE!



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~







Matthew 21:12-13

New International Version (NIV)


Jesus at the Temple

12 Jesus entered the temple courts and drove out all who were buying and selling there. He overturned the tables of the money changers and the benches of those selling doves. 13 &#8220;It iswritten,&#8221; he said to them, &#8220;&#8216;My house will be called a house of prayer,&#8217;[a] but you are making it &#8216;a den of robbers.&#8217;&#8221;







So it says in The Bible that Christ &#8220;overturned the money changers tables&#8221; and After I became a conspiracy theorist I only had problems with THE CENTRAL BANKS and I was/am trying to DESTROY them for such injustice. To prove this you only need to read what Iposted on RIU.org under the name of We Tarded, especially after the first 1,000posts to like 5K posts. I believe I said it on a youtube video that after I tuned 23 I found out about My Divinity and got a Christ complex (go figure) and within hours of first telling someone about My Christ complex I was sent to a mental hospital called &#8220;Corrigan Mental Hospital&#8221; out of Fall River MA. I was PISSED OFF that I was actually sent to a MENTAL HOSPITAL for doing what I believe is GOOD THINGS! I figured the government wanted to kill Me and I figured if I told My buddies on Rollitup.org about My effulgence than if I was murdered by the government I would have evidence why. So I got out of the hospital and I FIRST told them My Name on the internet for the world to see.You guys can read the first things I ever said about My Name (and some other crazy stuff, LOL) under the first posts of We Love 1. After like 2 days of (getting out of the hospital) & telling THE WORLD My Name the stock market CRASHED 777 points in September of 2008. This is a FACT of life! Did the stock market crash because of My Name? I&#8217;m not sure but the timeline is accurate. It goes to show that My Name is stronger than any weapon made by man because I have been made by God to do His Go(o)d will. Out of the 7K posts I made on RIU.org, I&#8217;d be surprised to see Me insulting anyone besides trying to destroy the evil empire that the central banks have setup to enslave the poor people. We are all victims that got enslaved to their tyranny. So did I turn the tables on the money changers? I believe I did, but that is what I&#8217;m postulating. Like I said,My Name is a weapon against the central banks because God is GREATER and I believe I AM His Son! I&#8217;d like to setup My Kingdom today, but I want to do what I talk about in the videos and usher in THE GREAT PEACE for ALL of the world. I&#8217;m open to suggestions though but that&#8217;s why I came up with the idea of an ONLINE GOVERNMENT because I want the people to have the power, but with certain checks and balances to keep things copasetic, you know? It says that Christ said inThe Bible &#8220;I did not come to destroy but to fulfill.&#8221; And I have come to fulfill but also to DESTROY THE CENTRAL BANKS so the people can set up a bank for the people and by the people so the people will decide with their best intentions and not suck the life out of Gods people because of the banks greed.Do you see why I have come NOW? I&#8217;m a nonviolent REBEL or RENEGADE or a benevolent dissident! So this prophecy is fulfilled in Me. 


**~PEACE~







The Prophet has spoken!

This is NOT in the Bible but I&#8217;d like to talk about it anyways. Shortly in the future we are going to be traveling through space and time, and one way to have almost infinite energy is to setup mirrors around a star (like our sun) and form enormous amounts of Light energy into laser like beams that will push our space/star ships and power them a billion times over until the mirrors are not so effective (than use more mirrors to bend the light). We could use a bunch of stars once we get there. These Light (laser) beams can power our star ships (many) years later, if they want to ride the &#8220;WAVE&#8221; of light too. This will allow us to travel through space, and thusly time as well.I got this idea because I saw on TV that ETs use mirrors around stars to power their ships; and I first thought why not power the world like this, WITH (CLEAN) LIGHT ENERGY? Why not cast this Light energy (using mirrors) and concentrate it and cast it to the earth where need be, like to farms or anywhere needed? I was also thinking that if E=MC^2 than M=E/C^2 or Mass is equal to Energy divided by the speed of light squared. So I believe in the soon to come future that we will be able to materialize GOLD (out of thin air) or any element with just using enough LIGHT ENERGY from the stars and concentrating it. So lots of Light=Gold. They say Light doesn&#8217;t have mass but energy = mass and mass = energy but the C^2 plays a part too in these equations but its allegedly a Constant. So if there is mass than there is potential for energy, and if thereis energy than there is potential for mass. Right? The star ships will be like HUGE cities that have farms and all sorts of things a big city has except it will be flying through space equal to or greater than the speed of light. These laser beams of Light can bend Light around solar systems or any very large objects by using mirrors; so there will be full power all the time to the star ship.Its very simple! We are aliens but we will be MORE LIKE them because we will be exploring the cosmos like never before. I figure, if we descended from the stars then why cant we ASCEND TO THE STARS? I mean if that is our home, than &#8220;Noahs&#8221; Ark has landed and we preserved at least 2 of every animal alive (which is alot of animals) now its time to get off our Earth SHIP and be friendly to thosethat we share the cosmos with and share goods. Our benevolent SPACE FORCE is going to set this up for us. NASA is so obsolete, like much of the government.I&#8217;m just trying to expand your mind, My mind has known all these things for a long time; I put the pieces together. I&#8217;m always looking to learn but I want to share knowledge so we can all be enlightened beings. BTW I thought of a good way to get rid of INFLATION, maybe for every baby that is born in this world an extra X million dollars can/should be added into the &#8220;economy&#8221; and the only way to add more money would be to add more babies




And My world(S) are going to be a combination of Capitalism, Socialism and Communism. I AM going to take the best from each one and integrate them into one! Because they all have pros and cons, but if you take all the pros and leave the cons behind than it will be the best &#8220;government&#8221; in My opinion! And if the minimum wage is 10/hour than the richest person should NOT own more than X billion dollars or whatever the online government dictates what is best; whenI say online government I mean the synergy or collective opinions of the populace. (maybe a law should NOT be passed unless 2/3rds or 66% of the populace votes for because 49% and 51% is too close and there would be strife;but let the online government discern the best ratio that would be fair. I have the answers but I&#8217;m waiting for My people to wake up and smell the cannabis/roses.What more could you want? Im not looking for attention but if I AM King than I can implement these things ASAP and endeavor for UTOPIA. I don&#8217;t want to be The King because Im actually kinda shy and I just wanted to fit in, but I had to stand up to all the worldly atrocities and than I found out about My Name (at 23 years old) and I figured if I AM Christ than I&#8217;ve got to be the best Christ ever, LOL! Who would you rather have be The King of THE WORLD? Wouldn&#8217;t you all want Christ to be King? My favorite state is California and I believe they should be the first soverign &#8220;state&#8221; to implement the online government and explore possibilities and be the first to try &#8220;the NEW government&#8221;. Than the rest of the world will follow suit. The possibilities are ENDLESS! VOTE FOR UTOPIA!



I know these things are NOT in Scripture but I&#8217;ve been thinking about some of these things for over 4 years. I&#8217;m not going to read your comments yet on this tread because I don&#8217;t need to read negative feedback right now, after I quote My favorite passages from The Bible I will read your comments but that&#8217;s goingto be in a few days. I&#8217;m praying for you guys, and the cannabis family is My family. Gods children are My people, and that includes ALL people because God created everyone, even the atheists or other religions or races. People can change, and things take time sometimes. I have faith in you guys. Read The NewTestament and see how the religious people (AKA Pharisees) treated Christ. Holy Bible = He Only Left You (the) Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth. God and Christ loves you guys, trust Me. He loves the people from RIU.org especially because God grows too.







~PEACE~





Luke 5:2-10

New International Version (NIV)


2 He saw at the water&#8217;s edge two boats, left there by thefishermen, who were washing their nets. 3 He got into one of the boats, the onebelonging to Simon, and asked him to put out a little from shore. Then he satdown and taught the people from the boat.

4 When he had finished speaking, he said to Simon, &#8220;Put outinto deep water, and let down the nets for a catch.&#8221;

5 Simon answered, &#8220;Master, we&#8217;ve worked hard all night andhaven&#8217;t caught anything. But because you say so, I will let down the nets.&#8221;

6 When they had done so, they caught such a large number offish that their nets began to break. 7 So they signaled their partners in theother boat to come and help them, and they came and filled both boats so fullthat they began to sink.

8 When Simon Peter saw this, he fell at Jesus&#8217; knees andsaid, &#8220;Go away from me, Lord; I am a sinful man!&#8221; 9 For he and all hiscompanions were astonished at the catch of fish they had taken, 10 and so wereJames and John, the sons of Zebedee, Simon&#8217;s partners.

Then Jesus said to Simon, &#8220;Don&#8217;t be afraid; from now on youwill fish for people.&#8221;




This is the story about how I fulfilled this prophecy BEFOREI turned 23 and I had NO IDEA that I AM Christ; I was just working. So like Isaid, FIRST I was a commercial scuba diver for quahogs and than I met one of Mybest friends (Nolberto Christobol) and he got Me My first job on a fishingboat. I didn&#8217;t know a thing about fishing so that&#8217;s why I was the grunt and themaid and the cook and did all the bullshit work. Anyways the captain was fromthe west coast and he said he was looking to meet some nice Christian women inthe area; My mom has some Christian friends and I figured I&#8217;d introduce him toMy mom. To make a long story short they started to date and later they gotmarried like 2-3 months later. Before they got married I quit the boat becauseI was working like 80 hours a week and I was only making like 500 dollars and Ifigured I&#8217;d rather scuba diver for quahogs because it was a better job. I quitthe boat for like 1-2 weeks and than the captain said &#8220;We are going to startfishing for mackerel and you&#8217;ll make more money; why don&#8217;t you get your jobback?&#8221; And he knew I was a hard worker and it would be very hard to replace Me.I wanted to make good money and I figured this was My chance. To make a longstory short the same night I got My job back we started to fish for mackereland it was NEW YEARS EVE of 2006 (and on NEW YEARS DAY of 2006 My mom and thecaptain got married&#8230; WTF?) so we went out fishing and the fish sign on the fishfinder was CRAZY lite up with like 100-200 times more fish than we ever caughtbefore or after this catch. We put down our nets with the other boat (becauseit was a para-troller) and it was one of the cleanest catches (no by-catch) andit was one of the shortest tows. We filled up our 800 thousand pound fish tanks and there was soooo muchfish that we had to transfer the net to our partner boat and filled up theirfish tanks. We caught these fish AT NIGHT too; it was NIGHT of NEW YEARS EVE of2006. This NEVER happened to Me before or since, it was like a miracle and NOWI can see that it really was.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Luke 19:1-5

New International Version (NIV)


Zacchaeus the Tax Collector

19 Jesus entered Jericho and was passing through. 2 A manwas there by the name of Zacchaeus; he was a chief tax collector and waswealthy. 3 He wanted to see who Jesus was, but because he was short he couldnot see over the crowd. 4 So he ran ahead and climbed a sycamore-fig tree tosee him, since Jesus was coming that way.

5 When Jesus reached the spot, he looked up and said to him,&#8220;Zacchaeus, come down immediately. I must stay at your house today.&#8221;




I told you guys about the ET person that I saw in the treeon the youtube video. He was short too, maybe 4-5ft tall&#8230;??? I&#8217;m not going totype it out on here because I made a youtube video about it and if you want tohear about it then watch the youtube video. But one thing that I didn&#8217;t say othe youtube vvideo is that I saw the ET PERSON up in a tree but I&#8217;m not goingto saw where. He was almost invisible but I saw the little buddy. It was thecoolest thing that I ever saw in My life!





~PEACE~







The videos of "fat" Jesus are gone and because of the Christ Complex He was on meds that slowed Christ down and also made Him fat. 

Plus what kind of emotions is a person supposed to show in front of a computer that doesnt talk back? What does your mug shot look like?


Lets put it this way, His mothers name is Mary J..... OK? His Name is George Manuel Oliveria and His Name means "FARMER God is with US, OLIVE TREE". His initials are GMO and what is GMO backwards? Its OMG and everyone knows OMG stands for Oh My God, and GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism. But the coolest part is that if you read the Bible in Revelation 3:11-12 and Romans 11:16-26 you will see that Jesus said "Behold, I AM coming quickly.. And I will write on him My NEW Name!!!!!!!" And in Romans it talks about "The OLIVE TREE" like a dozen times or so.

If you dont get it than you dont get it, Christ doesnt want to do anything more than BLESS BLESS BLESS.... Who is perfect anyways? You talk 15 minutes into a computer and see how you look. The videos are for you guys, He has known all these things for years.

You guys have to think, if He is NOT Christ than who is? And why wouldnt the world want a Savior to make the world a better place? NOT just a little better but look what Christ George wants to do! You can be brainwased by the government or ask yourself "If He is NOT Christ than who is?" 

He was born with that Name and I can 100% assure you that. Like He said, when He was 23 years old He found out all by Himself and He has had a Christ Complex since then.. He was posting on RIU.org since 2006 and He did NOT know about His Name until 2008. Go see what He said, the instructions are all laid out for you guys.

We dont need to wait for Christ, Christ is NOW WAITING FOR US!

You guys can make fun all you want, but if He is NOT lying than what does that mean? Its time to get RAPTURED, and yes the athiests and agnostics can join too because He loves them too... It doesnt mean your a bad person for being an athiest or agnostic because He would rather chill with them than hundreds of Christians.... LOL... Come as you are and if it helps, WRITE DOWN what He says instead of watching the video...






God bless THE WHOLE WORLD!!!!!!!! ! !!!!


~PEACE~






Matthew 9:16-17

Amplified Bible (AMP)

[SUP]16 [/SUP]And no one puts a piece of cloth that has not been shrunk on an old garment, for such a patch tears away from the garment and a worse rent (tear) is made.
[SUP]17 [/SUP]Neither is new wine put in old wineskins; for if it is, the skins burst and are [SUP][a][/SUP]torn in pieces, and the wine is spilled and the skins are ruined. But new wine is put into fresh wineskins, and so both are preserved.




This is NOT the Bible, but My analogy is the NEW WINE needs a NEW SKIN or the NEW BLOOD needs NEW SKIN or A NEW BODY for The King. It says in The Bible that My BODY is THE BREAD and My BLOOD is THE WINE. So I needed a NEW BODY in order to live again. What would a 2000 year old person look like anyways? I AM BORN AGAIN like I said. I AM The Light of the world, AND as I live you shall live also. I AM DaVine and you are the branches and you can do NOTHING apart from Me... Do you get the picture? I AM Reincarnated into this Body! One day in the future I AM going to rule the world with an iron rod, bringing forth justice and peace and freedom and love and of My Kingdom there shall be NO END, because NOW its an infallible FACT that I AM ALIVE and its a process of taking back what belongs to Me. It is written in The Bible "Render to Caesar the things that are Caesars and to God the things that are Gods." What belongs to Caesar? NOTHING! And what belongs to God? EVERYTHING! Its a process, because it says that Jesus had to build up allegiances first too, but NOW over 1 billion people claim to be Christians... I have the best intentions on forming UTOPIA on earth, and of My Kingdom there shall be NO END! One day EVERYONE WILL SEE especially since I AM NOT lying about the things I speak to you all... One person could copy and paste the things I say and have said to a million people and the million to a billion and then the whole world.. Dont be afraid, just believe in the G(o)od things. And I AM with you always, because I have NO END and if you believe than you will have NO END with Me in paradise. I pray for everyones salvation, and that includes you.


~PEACE~






What if I AM Christ and if I AM telling The Truth than what does that mean for the world? If I AM Christ than that means that the world is going to have to wake up (and smell the cannibis) because all the things I saw (and say) about expanding the world to suit all of our needs is a big concern of Mine. I want to build as many mansions as possible for the children of God, whether they be up high in a pyramid city or castles on the ground or underground mansions or even underwater mansions. The only thing really lacking is a lack of knowledge because it is written "My people perish because of lack of knowledge." But I fully understand how to do the things which I speak or I would keep My mouth shut. 

What would posterity think if I, Christ, was rejected by My people in a digital age where My videos and writings can be seen and heard all across the globe at an instant? Like I said, it is infallible evidence that I AM ALIVE and letting the world know that I AM The Christ. NOW you have both seen My face and heard My voice, plus I made about 6 thousand posts on RIU.org before I found out that I AM Christ. Honest to God, I found out about My Name in August of 2008 (on My own NO ONE TOLD Me about the GMO OMG or what My Middle and Last Name means)and thats when I started to believe, than I found more evidence as I got older. What would the world be if "Jesus" was just a pushover and said "Maybe I'm not Christ because of all the people that doubt?" And I've got much better promises than Jesus. I still dont know if "Jesus" really did the miracles that he allegedly did. Of course there was a man named Jesus back than because it was a common name but where is the evience besides The Bible?

I actually was an agnostic before I got this Christ Complex. I watched the movie Zeigeist and I said, "If there is NO EVIDENCE of "Jesus", than why should I believe in a person that lived 2000 years ago and no one has heard or seen from him since?" BUT I still believed in God because how does EVERYTHING come from nothing? Than I found out about My Name and I thought, "I must be Christ". Than I found all the evidence later. And there is TRILLIONS of times more evidence for Me than "Jesus". But I AM The same Christ but with a different Name! Show Me a REAL picture of your Jesus or any infallible evidence of Jesus and I'll be waiting forever for that evidence. But Me, I AM a REAL Person and I can be traced back to when I was born in 1985. I have been in THIS BODY for 27 years now, but at long as there is The Life than I AM ALIVE! So prove Jesus for REAL. Like I said, My NEW Name is George but I will love you better than Jesus because I AM Christ of NOW!

It is written " I (Christ) will NEVER leave you nor forsake you!". Basically I'm on YOUR side. Just think of Me as a gift from God that will build Gods Kingdom for His children with diligence and haste for your sake and Gods; because God lives in all of us, so what I do for you, I AM also doing for God. I dont want to be worshipped but RESPECTED because its not an easy undertaking trying to terraform this wicked world into OUR UTOPIA. We have many decisions to be debated on the coming ONLINE GOVERNMENT and I just want to lead The Way but NOT to dictate and thats why I came up with the notion of THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT because it will be FOR THE PEOPLE AND BY THE PEOPLE because I AM just One Person and that is My solution. BTW I came up with the notion of THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT in Taunton State Hospital in 2009 trying to think of a way to put the power in the peoples hands.

My goal is to make the Earth bloom like a spring flower (or in cannibis terms, like a budding herb). I will always try and improve on making the world a better place. I figure that I AM only Blessed to be a blessing because I live and breath for God alone. I dont want to take anything away from all of Gods children but rather give and give. The only ones that I want to take from is the central banks that corrupted our government(s). If the "Rothchilds" have 500 TRILLION dollars than I figure the people of the world should divide that sum up (evenly) to all peoples over the course of 200 years or so because our children should be trust fund babies too. By that time (200 years from now) we are going to be space cadets though and money wont matter as much. To be honest with you, I'm hoping we can be space cadets in the next 20 years... LOL.

I'm praying for you guys and you might not feel the love now; but I AM Love. We Love Won! (We Love 1)! With help from God I AM only going to BLESS MORE AND BLESS MORE!

God is with you, so be with God!





~PEACE~







You guys are right, I AM George Manuel Oliveira and I have lost alot of friends because of My Messiah Complex. I was talking in the third person because I dont like to get personally attacked! You guys dont need to say that I'm CRAZY because I know. I'll be the first One to tell you that I AM CRAZY and also that I have lots of problems. I havent read your comments till now because I havent been reading them untill I put forth the evidence. But what should I say? I'm crazy and I've lost alot of friends and I may be somewhat delusional? Should I say I was fat and kinda slow because of the MEDICATION that the Drs made Me take because of this crap? Should I say that My Life sucks and I could care less if I died? EVERY DAY since August of 2008 whenever I hear the word "Oh My God" I think of My initials backwards? I think I'm Christ and when I hear people say JESUS I believe I AM Him but with a NEW Name? What should I say? I feel obligated to ....... share My Message. I'm not doing it for you I'm doing it for God because its My "DELUSION" and I'm NOT trying to hurt anyone but just to make the world a better place. 

But My story is The Truth and I think you guys are CRAZY for talking about The Bible like its some kind of fact that doesnt need to be proven. A FACT is something that is PROVABLE and I think preachers and religious people are DELUSIONAL. So whos right? Is something that can NOT be proven (AKA The Bible) a FACT or am I a FACT? Dont get Me wrong, I believe lots of things in The Bible are true, but what can be PROVEN in The Bible? So whos delusional NOW? I'm just trying to prove to the people that WANT EVIDENCE that HELLO, I AM ALIVE and I believe I have THE NAME ABOVE ALL NAMES and this is My honest to God story. Go watch all the preachers tell you all their "facts" which can NOT be proven. My "delusions" can be proven and will be in time. Would you rather hear about a Jesus that is dead.... but.... wait.... Hes really alive..... Ok, so where is He?....... Hes in heaven.... But Hes alive?..... Hes alive in heaven.... So Hes dead?.... No.... Hes alive in heaven... So all the other people that are in heaven are alive?..... No they are dead, only Jesus is alive in heaven..... LOL Whos deluded? I'm trying to do this for the people that need EVIDENCE to believe and NOT the religious people that believe in....... they believe in..... they believe in ficticious dogma that has been passed down throughout the centuries. I AM proven but Jesus, well you can try and prove it besides BS hearsay.











 Originally Posted by delvite
does the price include his dvd collection




"





I dont have any DVDs just a few youtube videos that I didnt want to make but its for you. Just SEARCH youtube for WeLoveYouJesus85

God loves you.

 





Originally Posted by ChesusRice
does it come with the Holy Bong?"






LOL, reading some of the comments for the first time, you guys did make Me laugh.






God loves you!







Originally Posted by eye exaggerate
...hi Nevaeh, I respect your choice, but why no laugh?





"








I didnt laugh in the videos because I dont like talking to a computer that doesnt talk back and I feel uncomfortable making them because I'm NOT an actor and I do NOT like making videos. Sometime I'm serious and sometimes I can make people laugh till they cry, but I dont know how to be funny to a computer where I dont see the peoples reactions. You know? 

God loves you!







Originally Posted by Zaehet Strife
Like i said, for heavens sake we need a walking on water video.... or he's not jesus...jesus christ!"







I cant walk on water and I never will be able to. If you read what I said in this thread you will see what I actually have done.... There is alot of Scripture that I quoted, some is important (like the prophecies that I have fulfilled) and some is NOT. 

God loves you!







Originally Posted by eye exaggerate
...when a person hits bottom, they find who they are (essence). For a fleeting moment, they might feel as though they are the deity of their culture. Most people call that 'crazy', but it's the beginning of a greater sanity - if he can bring it back to earth."






I'm flying high all the time, I'm too much of a "space cadet" to ever be normal, but I'm "normal" (but what exactly is normal anyways) around people most of the time.. I've been sober for over 2 months now, but I'm usually a pot head but I'm trying to be sober. 

God loves you!







Originally Posted by gioua
dudes name is Heaven backwards... think he is pushing an agenda?"






You found out, I figured since God put My initials GMO backwards to be OMG I figured Id try it with this screen name. My agenda is pushing The Kingdom of God to those that have been waiting.... for "Jesus"






God loves you!







Originally Posted by cannabineer
"I meant to do that! First time's not a mistake ... it's a baptism." cn"






I dont care if someone has been baptised or not, I believe everyone deserves THE BEST because God is with ALL of us. Is there anything wrong with that? I'm just saying....

God loves you!







Originally Posted by racerboy71
how does one become born again?? i tried, but me mom's don't want me back in her womb despite all of me promises.. how did you manage to talk your mom into allowing it??"







All kidding aside, My mom hates the fact that I believe that I AM The Second Coming.... I cant help it though.

God loves you!








Originally Posted by kelly4
$13........."







Your avatar says "God listens", but I believe Hes inside of us all, so yea, He definitly listens because He is INSIDE and (outside)! Hes going through what we are going through because of it.

God loves you!







Originally Posted by ThE sAtIvA hIgH
i watched about a minuite of one of his videos and decided not to waste any more of my precious life viewing, but if someone could write out his main points of evidence id gladly take a look ."







I erased the videos of when I was FAT and on bad medicine but basically...... My Name is George Manuel Oliveira and My Name means "Farmer God is with Us, Olive Tree"... My initials are GMO and what is GMO backwards? Its OMG and everyone knows OMG stands for Oh My God! And GMO stands for Genetically Modified Organism... My mom name is Mary J... Now go read, from The Bible, Romans 11:16-26 and also Revelations 3:11-12... Those two Scriptures talk about how "Christ will have a NEW Name" and it talks alot about THE OLIVE TREE in Romans.. But thats just the beginning.

God loves you!







Originally Posted by TopC0la
I'm pulling up a seat, on the right side of my Father




..........."






God loves you TOO! He loves you TOO! I get the picture






God bless you!







Originally Posted by Fencepost





(Hugs) How do you know who does and does not understand?"






I know what I understand and thats what I try and talk about. But I do NOT know what someone on the internet understands unless they tell Me. I'm One Man! A Person like you all!

God loves you!







Originally Posted by Zaehet Strife
Neva... you are fucking crazy man. Take a look at how many close friends you have... and you may begin to understand how your behavior effects your social life. 

You could be right, you could be wrong, either way... you are crazy, and it wouldn't surprise me in the least that you have little to no friends to connect with... which is probably why you are here in RIU looking for attention, and probably many, many other social network websites begging for attention. 

No one here agrees with you, you aren't jesus... you are just a simple little boy who wants to be jesus. Grow up dude.

Change your behavior and outlook... make more friends. Trust me, it's better that way."








I'm not on RIU looking for friends or attention, I'm journaling on the internet. But your right, I'm Fu(king CRAZY, no doubt brother






God loves you!







Originally Posted by st0wandgrow
I'm not really interested in the house, but I'd love to get my hands on whatever it is you're smoking.

PM me ............"







Its for sale, I want to move to the west coast and be a care-taker. PM Me if interested in it. Its all set up for growing!

God loves you!







Originally Posted by dashcues
For many will come in my name,claiming,"I am the Christ",and will deceive many.--Matthew"






What am I deceiving you guys about? I'm telling The Truth. I've been the same Person since 1985 but I've changed over the years like everyone..

God loves you!







Originally Posted by Zaehet Strife
You do know that none of those videos you posted have more than 25 views right? .............. You would think jesus would have more followers than that."







I just made THOSE videos, I had a few videos that had over 1000 views but I deleted them because I was fat and on BAD medication, from over a year ago.

God loves you!







Originally Posted by greenswag
I'm eating some salted cashews and they're great! Oh yeah and the dude in the videos isn't jesus"








Prove who Jesus is than.... Thats for ALL of you guys- PROVE WHO JESUS IS! What evidence do you ALL have for your Jesus? I have proof of Myself! LOL!

God loves you!







Originally Posted by Heisenberg
Lets not pretend this guy is interested in anything we have to say. There has been next to no conversation from him. No serious question asked and none answered. He seems to be interested in spamming his links and oversized words and then moves on, quite indifferent."







I havent read the comments until now. Sorry about the oversized font but some of you might need glasses and I figured I might help. My vision is fine though.

God loves you!







Originally Posted by eye exaggerate
...smaller hieroglyphs, please




"







I like you EYE, I think your cool. Hieroglyphs are set in STONE for the AGES. I like that






God loves you!







Originally Posted by eye exaggerate
...dude, those 'people' in the bible are 'personifications' of human attributes. I don't think anyone's laughing. 'Enemies', etc, are negative thoughts - biblically speaking. "Be still and know I Am God'.

See?

"This command &#8212; &#8220;be still&#8221; &#8212; forces us to think on two things: that we are finite, and that God is infinite. That being the case, we need to drop our hands, go limp, relax, and &#8220;chill out.&#8221; Christian people ought to &#8220;come, behold the works of Jehovah,&#8221; that we may enjoy a calm confidence in him who gave us his Son.""








Praise God for The Son of God! I just wish it wasnt Me because look at all the SH!T I get to go through! Maybe I'll be crucified NEXT? LOL, I want to live but I'm ready to die. At least then I'd be able to rest! LOL!

I believe in God 110% though, I just dont have proof of Jesus and than I found out about Me. Look at the evidence and tell Me.... Well you GUYS dont need to tell Me anything, I have My own spirituality and I'm not trying to impose it on anyone because I'm not forcing anyone to read what I type or watch My videos, its for those that NEED EVIDENCE for Christ! I believe I have enough evidence and this is what I believe. I believe that anyone alive is alive for a purpose and God lives in everyone. Thats why I try and treat everyone with utmost respect because I could be them or they could be Me. That is why I AM on a mission to share the love of God with whoever is willing to recieve it. Like I said, I believe that I AM Christ and therfore I believe that I need to do whatever it takes to usher in UTOPIA and thats why I have come up with so many "CRAZY" SOLUTIONS to problems. If I didnt have this Messiah Complex than I surely would have killed Myself by now because I found out most of the BIG CONSPIRACY THEORIES! But now I feel as though I can help, even if its by making suggestions that just might work. 

God loves you!




Like I said, I KNOW THAT I AM CRAZY, its just something I have to deal with. But I AM still a wonderful Person. I try and help people whenever possible and I'm a good friend to My friends and I want to do good things. I just believe that I AM Messiah! But I bet I have more proof than (most likely) anyone in the whole world. My Christ Complex could be a bad thing to some people that dont want to hear it, but what about the people that want REAL EVIDENCE? What about the people that have a spiritually open mind? I've been called Christ or Jesus or God by lots of people, its been about 5 years since I found out. It seems like people tend to believe more in person and the people that I have known since BEFORE I found out, well most of those people knew Me as George and rejected Me because of it. You guys havent offended Me because I didnt even want to believe in Myself when I first found out because I knew I was going to get into alot of SH!T. Plus, Who am I and why would God pick Me to be The Christ? I doubted Myself ALOT ALOT ALOT because I AM human too, but like I said "I figured if Im Christ than I'm going to be the BEST Christ."




I'm praying for you guys, and God IS IN YOU, SO BE WITH God!





Edit- Tell Fade AKA Fdd2blk that I said "Whats up brother?" I love Fade and Pot Roast and I think they should be the President and Vice President of the USA




They know Me from like 2006 or so, some cool dudes! Lets use the ONLINE GOVERNMENT to elect them to be THE PRESIDENT AND THE VICE PRESIDENT OF THE USA! That would be the best because we know Fdd2blk is cool sh!t and Pot Roast would legalize too!




~PEACE~


**







I'm going to reply to your comments later but FIRST I'm going to tell you guys about the FIVE (5) SIGNS IN THE CLOUDS THAT I SAW between 2008 and 2009. I made a video about these SIGNS but I erased the video but I will make another one when I feel like making a video..... I really dont like making videos but its just so hard to explain these SIGNS with just words.

By The Way, if you dont believe Me than go look at My year-book pictures since I was a boy. You can start by looking at Hancock Elementary School in Brockton MA (USA), I was there from 2nd grade to 6th grade. Than I went to West Jr High in Brockton MA (USA). Than I went to South Eastern Regional Vocational Technical High School in Easton MA (USA). I finished senior year at Greater New Bedford Voc Tech High School in New Bedford MA (USA). You guys can do a backround check and see where I worked too. But I've been George Manuel Oliveira My WHOLE LIFE! But thats obvious to Me but you might think I'm trying to pull a fast one. NOPE, its The Truth! Go ahead, I dare you to.

The FIRST SIGN I saw in the clouds was God! I was with My buddy Patrick Gould and I was driving in My Jeep. Than I pulled over and parked at a spot that I used to make the most money scuba diving for quahogs. Within a minute of parking I looked up and said "That looks like God in the clouds." And My buddy said "Yeah it does look like God." I'm not going to get into details because I dont have time right now but like I said, Im going to make another video. The sun was right behind the face of God and it looked like He was wearing a white robe that went to His feet and He had long wavy hair and everything looked proportional to what a human would look like wearing a robe, but His face was lite up by the sun and His hair was SUPER WAVY and pretty long. It was the most beautiful thing I ever saw (at the time, but NOW I saw an ET about 3-4 months ago and that was MUCH cooler because it was an ET person wearing a somewhat invisible suit! I watched the ET person for like 2-3 hours until the sun went down and I couldnt see him in the tree. The ET I saw was super beautiful and I still cant believe what I saw!




)But I watched the cloud that looked like God for about 5 minutes or so and than the wind blew it away. It was SUPER VIVID and it honestly looked like God, you would say it did too if you saw it too. That was THE FIRST SIGN!

The SECOND SIGN was AN UPSIDE-DOWN PYRAMID that had like 4 distinct layers of the pyramid! What happened was I was going to the grocery store with My mom, and I looked up into the sky and I saw this SUPER VIVID UPSIDE-DOWN PYRAMID with like 4 distinct layers and I was like what is this supposed to mean? It was SUPER VIVID and God as My Witness, I AM telling The Truth. I wouldnt lie to you guys because it would make Me a liar. I looked at it for like 30 seconds and then I went into the store and I was like "What was that?" I knew what it looked like and I still do because it was so VIVID, but I still dont know what its supposed to mean....??

The THIRD SIGN I saw in the clouds was A BLACK BLACK BLACK low flying cloud! For some reason I felt like taking a little ride on the eve of BLACK FRIDAY in 2009 and I stopped at a park up the street from Me- it was between 2AM-3AM in the NIGHT or EARLY MORNING. I looked up and I saw A BLACK BLACK BLACK CLOUD that was flying LOW LOW to the ground, maybe like 200-300 yards above the ground, but I didnt measure it so that My best guess. This cloud was decent size, I just dont know how to measure something in the clouds, LOL.. But the funny thing was that A WHITE WHITE WHITE cloud was flying much higher and it was WHITE and the other, lowflying cloud was BLACK BLACK BLACK. And this was THE EVE OF BLACK FRIDAY of 2009. I didnt know what to think of it but I knew I saw something that I never saw before. And the funny thing is that like a week later I was sent to PRISON for fighting with My dad. So if you do a backround check and see when I entered Bridgewater State Prison, go a week (or so) back to THE EVE OF BLACK FRIDAY and thats when I saw THE BLACK BLACK BLACK CLOUD, at a park in New Bedford MA called BUTTONWOOD PARK, it actually has a little zoo there too. Anyways, I was in PRISON for 2 months but I was NOT convicted of any crime but I saw the LAST TWO (2) SIGNS IN THE CLOUDS in PRISON! I'm going to get to those in the next couple paragraphs.

This is THE FOURTH (4) SIGN I saw in the clouds! So I was in PRISON (in 2009) for fighting with My dad (and like I said "I wasnt convicted of any crime") and I was really depressed because its PRISON but I was sharing the Love of God with My fellow inmates. They were all good people in My opinion, I had alot of friends there and most of them called Me "Jesus". No lie, most of My fellow inmates called Me Jesus! Anyways, I watched a commercial on the ONE TV that we had, and something inspired Me to think of the UNDERWATER CITIES/MANSIONS, FARMS AND ENVIORNMENTS and I started to tell My fellow inmates "WE ARE GOING TO LIVE IN UDERWATER HOMES AND FARM UNDERWATER AND DO SOME CRAZY COOL THINGS!" It sparked a NEW world of inventions for Me and I was telling My fellow inmates about it.... Than like 20-90 minutes later it was time for "chow" or lunch and we exited the building to go to the "chow hall" to get our food. On the way there I looked up and THE WHOLE SKY was UNDULATING like WAVES IN THE OCEAN! Its hard to explain with words but I spent countless days UNDER THE WATER SCUBA DIVING for quahogs and when I looked up at the clouds that day it looked like I was UNDERWATER because I spent countless days working as a SCUBA DIVER and I KNOW WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE UNDERWATER and the clouds looked like I was under the water.. The NEXT SIGN that I saw while in PRISON wasnt as cool but I'll talk about it in the next paragraph. These are TRUE EVENTS that happened to Me!

The FIFTH (5) SIGN and last sign that I saw, I was still in PRISON for fighting with My dad, By The Way, this was the ONE and ONLY time I ever got into a fight with My dad. In the past 10 years I've only gotten into ONE FIGHT! So this is the 5th sign, and what happened was I was in a PRISON cell and a few days prior I got a picture of Jesus. In the picture, Jesus had on arm verticle towards the sky and one arm parallel with the ground and in the backround there was a strip of clouds. So I put the picture of Jesus in the cell window so the prison guard (or C.O.) could see it. I think the other 4 signs were much cooler but I remembered this because the next time I went for "chow" or lunch I looked up in the clouds and THE WHOLE SKY was covered with clouds EXCEPT a strip of blue sky was parting the whole length of clouded sky. It was basically OPPOSITE of the picture of Jesus that I put in the cell window. Like I said, the picture of Jesus had a strip of clouds in the backround but I saw the OPPOSITE, I saw the whole sky filled with clouds but a strip of blue sky was parting it. It was completly opposite to the picture but at the same time it was PROPORTIONALLY OPPOSITE! Its funny because I put that picture of Jesus in the cell window and than like 1-2 hours later I saw the opposite of the picture. I think this is the least coolest sign I saw in the clouds but whatever!

I also saw like 8 UFOs on July 2 of 2012, and like 2 months after that I saw a partially invisible ET. I'd have to say that seeing the ET was THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN My Life. Maybe the ETs like Me and they manipulated the clouds. I talked a little about the ET in a youtube video that you guys can watch and I think I talk a little about the UFOs that I saw. Ya, the ET that I saw was THE COOLEST THING I HAVE EVER SEEN IN My Life. I only saw the ~8 UFOs ONCE in My Life and also I only saw ONE ET in real life! The ET was super cute, LOL




Light could pass through him at will, because it was wearing an invisible suit, but it made an upside-down smile at Me where light could pass right through. There is no reason trying to explain what it looked like because words can NOT explain but God as My Witness I saw an ET and I would NOT lie because that would make Me a liar and I'm not. But light could pass right through him, how do I explain that? I could see him but I could see what was behind him too... It must have been wearing a high tech suit because thats the only explaination I can think of. I wish I could have shaken his hand but he was like ~50 feet obove the ground in a tree. I didnt talk to him but I watched the show that he showed Me by passing light through in a really cool way. Like I said, I know I AM CRAZY but I wouldnt lie and I will take a lie detector test to vindicate Me. I'm "crazy" because some people dont want to hear My Truth. Or it sounds crazy to them and I'd think I'm crazy too but these things literally happened to Me. 


To be very blunt and candid, I dont know if it was God controlling the clouds or EXTRA Terrestrials or something like HAARP? But something was making the clouds form into the shapes that I AM telling you guys about!


God lives in YOU, so be with God!

~PEACE~














Originally Posted by Zaehet StrifeI'll pray for you too buddy."



Thank you bud, I'll pray for you too, but I pray for THE WORLD and THE UNIVERSE constantly. 

God loves you!







Originally Posted by Heisenberg
I think you have a very lax idea of what counts as evidence. The same standards that are used to discount the evidence of the bible (standards which you support apparently) can be applied to the evidence you have put forth. IOW you seem happy to criticize the mistakes of Christians while overlooking those mistakes in yourself. With that sort of approach you could 'prove' to yourself just about anything you were motivated to.

If your mother was on trial for murder wouldn't you want something more solid than her initials being G.K (guilty killer) or that she likes to drink 'redrum'? What if the prosecutor just had a strong feeling and really believed she was a killer? After all, we can prove that she is alive, trace her birthdate, ect. What if I found a prophecy that a woman with her initials and birthdate would be a monster who kills children? Would you be okay with seeing your mother get the electric chair based on this 'evidence'?

If you choose to be delusional rather than suffer the consequences of the medication that is your business I suppose. But when you disingenuously shout that you have evidence and all you have are half-baked scraps of insanity, you should be prepared to realize that your message is being impressed upon no one."








Dont get Me wrong, if I had only one book to read for the rest of My Life than it would be The Bible because of all of the spiritual "truths" (what is truth though?). But My point is that these truths are refutable because some people dont even believe in God... How can one prove or disprove God because God is different to most people? I AM a Person, and that is irrefutable and what I say is what has literally happened and if I say something I believe, I usually say "I believe" so try and disprove My irrefutable FACTS that I postulate.

I believe God loves the Christians but at the same time I believe that I have irrefutable evidence of what I am sharing. Maybe My words are NOT meant for you and thats fine but I'm speaking to the people that want evidence for believing, besides a book from 2000 years ago that people preach like its an irrefutable fact. Like I said "I will take a lie detector test in order to be vindicated!" I love The Bible and its My favorite book, but I cant prove most of the things it says but I put My faith in it. But I want facts that are provable, and I found them in Myself and revealed through The Bible, as I showed you guys the prophecies that I have fulfilled IMO. I say IMO (In My Opinion) because I actually did the things I said but its up to the observer whether they think it fulfills prophecy or not. To Me, I believe the SIGNS all point to Me, but to some of you that is My "DELUSION" but to Me its evidence. You dont have to believe anything, but I choose to believe in My evidence. I dont want a cult I want to be King. Why? Because I could set up PARADISE for us, it would/will happen very fast because I'm not going to tarry. God knows that I dont want to be King because I AM shy and I dont want attention but if I do it for everyone than I'll be able to live in peace. Whats My goal? UTOPIA for the masses! But Utopia will be different for everyone and thats why diversity is going to be paramont too. I want the best for everyone and I feel as though I could help, but I need help to get to that point.

Watch My videos and refute the evidence based in there and whats bad about the things I say?

God loves you!







Originally Posted by eye exaggerate
...we should be able to separate evidence from evidence. I think I know what kind of 'evidence' you're talking about. It's the kind of evidence that you can feel and see within, so no outer expression is necessary. Even the most skeptical among us can't 'prove' their own thoughts, other than to talk about them. Another form of evidence is tangible, right? So the tangible manifestation of 'thought' is a 'product'. (going with the flow here, all, bear with me) The line that divides genius and madness is nothing more than a product. I'm using the term genius in the inner genius / higher voice sense. I've asked the question before, who is 'driving' when someone is having a 'nous' experience, or is experiencing madness. Either or, the answer is still the same. The 'base self' of who we are does the driving. Some call that self. Some say that if that 'self' ever says that harm is in order, then it would be the flip-side of that self and best not to make action of that thought. I hope that's kind of clear.

Don't do stuff that harms yourself, or other people. There's your 'higher voice' right there. It's fckn genius!




"











I'm not going to hurt Myself (or others) because I'm a Man on a mission and you guys may believe what you want but I'm doing it for God. 

What would happen if Christ is a FACT and He just never tried to reach anyone with The Message? Whats a better way than THE INTERNET? What if heaven on Earth was just One Person away? What if everyone could be rich? What if everyone could have a MANSION, A MANSION UNDERGROUND, A MANSION UNDERWATER, and maybe a mansion on another planet? What if this is just the starting point? What if GREATNESS is One Person away? What if the basic necessities of life can be FREE or very cheap? What if a Person could fulfill most of your dreams? What if Christ wants to do these things NOW?

What about NOW? 

God loves you!








Originally Posted by Zaehet Strife
So then you are talking about the difference between objective evidence and subjective hearsay. 

Though subjective hearsay isn't evidence, it's far from it... usually our emotions/feelings tell us what we want, rather than what really is... when dealing with reality."









I believe preachers preach subjective hearsay but good for them, people need to believe in something right?

What is reality? I dont think anyone can really answer that because there are as many realities as there are beings or people or life. How many universes are there? Could there be as many universes as there is life? How much life is there? I'd have to say that there is infinite life and thusly infinite universes. So pick your reality. LOL






God loves you!







You guys might be wondering how I, Christ, plan on building all THESE MANSIONS? I'm going to use My favorite plant, THE HEMP PLANT!... Hemp can make PLASTIC and thats how I AM going to do it. So if THE MANSIONS are built on the ground or UNDERGROUND, or UNDERWATER or where-ever the answer is PLASTIC from the HEMP PLANT. I AM going to employ BILLIONS of FARMERS like you guys to cultivate the HEMP plant and build up and build down and above the water and below the water. 

These MANSIONS are going to be MASS PRODUCED in forms, or molds, that will shelter all of mankind. They are going to be pre-installed with FIBER OPTIC ceilings and walls that when you speak to your wall and/or ceiling you can watch TV or go online or download any image or picture or video right on your walls and/or ceiling. These walls are also going to be breathalble or pourous. In other words your walls (and/or ceiling) are going to to have pre-installed ductwork that is going to be like central air for climate control. You will be able to chill in your rooms at a comfortable 70 degrees (or whatever you want) and be able to make a draft, at that tempeture, to suck the air out and replace it with new air. This would help if you like to smoke but dont like stagnant smoke in the room. (Just speak to it and it will be done.) You could have a 10mph breeze flow through your walls if you want. In order to do this its very simple, you just need to have like 1/2inch gap between the FIBER OPTIC screens and the "base board" or interior of the walls. So there will be breathable walls for climate control. Also the plumbing will be intergrated into the plastic MANSIONS and if you want radiant heat than that will be pre-installed too. Basically THESE MANSIONS will be preinstalled with all the right accomadations to suit royality. HEMP plastic is impervious to water so you will never have to worry about a leak. And the insulation will be made out of HEMP too for the exterior walls; the insulation will be between maybe a 8inch gap and it will work fine. THESE MANSION will also have the ability to be INVISIBLE and BULLET-PROOF. The exterior of your home will be able to take on any picture, color or even video that you want. It will be BULLETPROOF because the exterior plastic can be made like 4inches thick which would stop viritually any bullet but in the soon to come future there will be such a PEACE that people wont have to worry about it. Like I said, it will be made from HEMP PLASTIC. Your HEMP MANSION will also have like 50 basements UNDERGROUND so how many square feet will that add to your MANSION? I said "LIKE 50 BASEMENTS"! It could be more or less. UNDERGROUND MANSIONS could be made using TUNNEL BOREING MACHINS (or TBMs). In the future I plan on building (over) MILLIONS of TBMs to augment the process of DIGGING BELOW in order to create insulated space homes BELOW! UNDERWATER is easy because the HEMP PLASTIC is the solution for that too. Dont worry the Oxygen will come from the SALT WATER in the OCEAN! We can even FARM UNDERWATER too and grow HEMP for PLASTIC to help build more UNDERWATER MANSIONS. Like I said, I have THE GRAND DESIGN! 

I also plan on gathering ASTROIDS and COMETS from the Astroid belt in order to make NEW PLANETS in the "Goldy Locks Zone" so there will be more planets like Earth revolving around The Son (of God




) In the videos I talk about turning Jets into SPACE JETS and also UNDERWATER JETS so we will be able to fly where-ever we want to go, whether it be in SPACE or AIR or UNDERWATER! What more could you want? And energy is NEVER going to be a problem because NUCLEAR FUSION is going to work for us. And with enough pressure, I will be able to CREATE GOLD AND PLATNUM (or any element) from (the Hydrogen in) WATER! So like I said, invest in your family because in the end thats what really matters because once people find out that GOLD can be created from WATER than the price is going to drop and hit the floor, but I dont know when thats going to be. And if we need more light for FARMS than we can always redirect the suns light energy to any-where needed....... And people need fresh water(?) that answer is simple too; all you need to do is take the salt out of the ocean water. Its called distilleries, and basically its boiling the water to make steam and collecting the steam, steam doesnt have salt in it. People are hungry(?) they say the HEMP seed is very nutricious and a good source of protien and other organic fruits and vegitables will be GROWN like never before to feed EVERYONE! We are going to grow topside and UNDERGROUND and UNDERWATER and the sky is the limit.

You guys dont understand all the G(o)od things that I can do. I'll make what needs to be made. I'll create what needs to be created. I'll feed those that need to be feed. I'll shelter those that need to be sheltered. I'll provide as much water to those that thirst. I'll love as much as I can love. What more could people want?



How many jobs would My plan create? It would employ THE WORLD!!! (My people dont perish because of lack of resources BUT LACK OF KNOWLEDGE!)





Its nothing personal to you guys, all I see is words and avatar pictures. But can you guys blame Me for being honest and wanting to do good things for people? Like I said, I believe God lives in everyone so I dont know how else to repay God for My Life other than helping people. What if everything disappeared when I die? Just a question, and you cant prove it ANY WAY YOU TRY because if I AM dead than you wont be able to prove anything (to Me), and I believe that I AM The Life so..... What happens if (The Way, The Truth and) The Life goes to heaven and passes? Like I said, I dont want to be worshipped but RESPECTED because its not an easy endeavor trying to usher in UTOPIA to a WICKED world! You think you could live without Me but you will NEVER EVER be able to prove it. And I'm living for God and thusly you all. What if everything is THE BODY of God? What if you have been bought with a price and your NOT your own? (It teaches that in The Bible, right?) I'm not trying to depress any of you but rather to stimulate your mind and expand you spiritually. We are all connected through God so just think about Who made EVERYTHING? Jesus allegedly said "You believe in God, believe also in Me!"

I'm praying for you guys and I wish the best of luck... Like I said, I'm not trying to start a cult but I want to be King, either The King of nothing or The King of EVERYTHING. I really dont need to ask permission but I'll be a gentleman.


God loves and blesses you ALL!









~PEACE~











.*


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

...hey man, that's lots to read. You asked one discernible question: what are the chances?

Google 'Christification'. You 'are' christ, but 'only' a part of christ. Not "THE" christ, or we'd have trouble reading your message through the crazy amounts of fusion 

Google 'Christ as archetype'. An archetype 'asks' us to assimilate a teaching - not to be the archetype (original form). Look up Aberamentho.


Remember how 'satan' places himself 'above' God. If God is 'the people', it follows that satan is 'above' the people.

I like to consider you and I as equals, don't you?


*in before they seal the rock over the cave door 

ps: nev, consider 'reincarnation'. The second coming of christ is exactly that. The first one was 'in the flesh'. The second one is 'in the heart'. It's a universal event - meaning - it's for everyone. Not 'just' you. Christ's teaching 'comes back' in your heart. "Happily nevaeh after"


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> I think it's great that you're nuts


LOL Me too. When I say that I AM CRAZY I actually smile because I know its true but in a good way. 

Me being "CRAZY" is what sets Me apart because I'm not just a mundane or programmed person that.... I'll put it this way, I'd rather be "crazy" because I AM crazy in a cool way. Let My words speak for theirself. I want to terraform the world for God: I want to bless everyone beyond belief! My head is NOT in the sky, its in THE STARS, and THE GALAXIES, and THE UNIVERSES, and THE MULTIVERSE! 

I AM far out there and that has come from what I have learned and meditating on it and applying it. (And the things I have litterally seen and done.)

Like I said, I like you EYE, keep on keeping on.



God loves you!


~PEACE~







eye exaggerate said:


> ...hey man, that's lots to read. You asked one discernible question: what are the chances?
> 
> Google 'Christification'. You 'are' christ, but 'only' a part of christ. Not "THE" christ, or we'd have trouble reading your message through the crazy amounts of fusion
> 
> ...





It is alot to read, thats why I copied and pasted most of it, LOL. I'm not trying to undermine anyone, I think God made us all into gods, but NOT God! Its a life experience to find out the inner god in each of us and many will NOT find it because of whatever. I believe that I AM The Son of God or another-words Christ! Maybe God choose Me to be Christ because "He exalts the humble and humbles the proud..."? And God uses the foolish things to confound the wise! I'm not preaching for Me but rather for you people because would you rather have objective evidencce of Christ or subjective hearsay from a 2000 year old book? 

When I AM around people I dont act like I'm better than anyone because I could be them and they could be Me. I'm using My Name and the prophecies that I have fulfilled and the things I know for others. I want EVERYONE to live like ROYALITY because we all belong to God and thusly heirs, and thusly ROYALITY. I want to lift others up through My experience. Like I said "I dont know how else to do good for God besides doing good for (Gods) people!!!?" 

What would God want more than for all of His children to live like ROYALTY? So what can I do for God besides helping the people of the world? 

Do I talk on the internet like I AM The Man? I do! But its NOT like I care so much about Myself as to what I can potentially do for the world. If we are all rich than there wont be a "poor" person. Right?

So I might sound cocky (on here) but watch My videos because that is My disposition and I dont talk about this stuff to people in person because its overwhelming for most but I dont know whos going to read what I put on here.

Do you guys kinda get the point? I'm only Blessed to be a blessing.



But EYE, I totally agree with what you just said " It's a universal event - meaning - it's for everyone. Not 'just' you." I agree that it should be a universial event and also its NOT JUST FOR Me... But if I thought it was just for Me than I wouldnt be posting it on THE WORLD WIDE WEB. Right now I AM fishing for MEN! To gather them to the "universial event" so God can rule and reign and I'm The Messenger about the Love of God!






I hope you guys understand, its about good times and prosperity and love and freedom and Gods people!


Once again HOW WOULD PEOPLE KNOW UNLESS I TOLD THEM? You guys have to admit, God IS GOING TO DO A MIGHTY WORK VERY SOON. I believe the Kingdom is going to be ushered in VERY SOON. What if I didnt tell anyone? What about the believers that are looking FOR THE SIGNS? Like I said, "I LIVE AND BREATH FOR God ALONE!" And how can I do for God unless I do for His children? And how would the children of God know unless someone tells them what is going to take place? Just some things to ponder!


~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> LOL Me too. When I say that I AM CRAZY I actually smile because I know its true but in a good way.
> 
> Me being "CRAZY" is what sets Me apart because I'm not just a mundane or programmed person that.... I'll put it this way, I'd rather be "crazy" because I AM crazy in a cool way. Let My words speak for theirself. I want to terraform the world for God: I want to bless everyone beyond belief! My head is NOT in the sky, its in THE STARS, and THE GALAXIES, and THE UNIVERSES, and THE MULTIVERSE!
> 
> ...


...nev, bring that multiverse down to earth, you'll find people are more receptive to what you want to express. Remember how Christ came to earth and taught? If you're a 'follower' of his, you'll have to do the same 

edit: I know people who were zealous about spreading a message and changing the world. They ALL learned that the world to save is their own. So, the 'good' intent was there - just pointed in the wrong direction. (outside instead of inside)


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow, this thread is about as useful as a cock flavored lollipop.

Asmallvoice


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...nev, bring that multiverse down to earth, you'll find people are more receptive to what you want to express. Remember how Christ came to earth and taught? If you're a 'follower' of his, you'll have to do the same
> 
> edit: I know people who were zealous about spreading a message and changing the world. They ALL learned that the world to save is their own. So, the 'good' intent was there - just pointed in the wrong direction. (outside instead of inside)



I EDITED the last post, so you might want to read that because it was directed towards you, buddy. 

Like I said, I wish I was NOT Christ but this is My Complex and actually why I take medication, because it offends alot of people and I get chastised because of it. I was a Christian as a boy to wait for the return of Jesus and than to be His follower and I figured I would help Christ advance His Kingdom and be a good servant of His. But at the age of 21-22 years old I became an AGNOSTIC and I figured that Jesus could NOT be proven and the stories of The Bible were just that- STORIES! I became an AGNOSTIC because I started to study politics and I came across the movie Zeigeist and I became a CONSPIRACY THEORIEST AGNOSTIC, and I watched every conspiracy theory I could. It was right after I turned 23 that I got this Christ Complex. 

Maybe I AM over zealous about it, but maybe I'm not..? Plus, if I didnt tell the world about My dream than who would? I'm on THE WORLD WIDE WEB trying to reach EVERYONE and My Words are forever traceable.





The stuff that I want to be calculated or be made into STATICS is the objecctive FACTS which I have postulated! What are the chances about THE FACTS? My point being made is that I believe that I AM the only One that qualifies for Christ. Anyone please tell Me the STATICS of Me being Christ, who can compare? And once you guys find out that I AM the only One that qualifies than what does that mean? Plus, what have I said that is a "bad" thing? And if I say only good things then why do some of you people hate Me?


Like I said, "What if I kept all these things to Myself and never told anyone? Shouldnt Christ be shared with THE WHOLE WORLD? Of course there are going to be haters but people hate so many things. There will always be haters, but there are people out there that would forever cherish the fact that their "religion" or spirituality can be VINDICATED; whether they be Christians or Jews or Muslims or Buddists or Hindu or whatever. I tell people that I AM a Prophet and NOT for one type of spirituality but rather to anyone who wants to believe. Like I said "I HAVE THE GRAND DESIGN" and its for ALL people.... Need I say more?




ASMALLVOICE said:


> Wow, this thread is about as useful as a cock flavored lollipop.
> 
> Asmallvoice


A cock flavored lollipop, LMAO.... I never heard that before.... LOL. Your funny!





~PEACE~


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I EDITED the last post,


Isn't it convenient how we can do that here. I wonder if the first Christ edited himself.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

...how bout starting with bringing the font size down to earth. My finger is getting tired from the 'scrolling'.


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...how bout starting with bringing the font size down to earth. My finger is getting tired from the 'scrolling'.



Use the Force, Luke.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 4, 2013)

Surely you have some magical abilities, Jesus, what amazing things are you capable of besides spreading a message? What do you have to say about other religions? What do you have to say about other experiences that conflict with your beliefs of what "god" is?

Believe it or not, I know a couple people that can compare to "Jesus", one likes to think of himself as the anti-christ though, jokingly of course. I am infamous on this site for my stories about my spiritual friends that are capable of amazing things. Would you say my friends are evil demons in the flesh?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 4, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Isn't it convenient how we can do that here. I wonder if the first Christ edited himself.


Well IT SAYS in The Bible something like- "All these *things Jesus spoke* to the crowds in *parables*, and *He did not speak* to them *...* *He did not* tell them anything *without* using a *parable*. *...* All this *Jesus spoke* to the *people* in figurative language, and except in figurative language *He* spoke *...* the *many* other *parables he* afterwards delivered"....

So it says that He spoke in PARABLES to the crowd but to His disciples He explained the parables. So is that a form of editiing? I dont know, but I'm trying to be as candid as possible but I do make TYPOS that I need to go back and edit to make better sense.

But the reason why I edited that post was because I posted it and than EYE posted RIGHT AFTER Me, so I figured instead of making another post, I would quote his last post and reply through an edit. Get it? In other words, I JUST posted and than I saw that EYE made a pertinant post that I figured I would reply to it and I figured I would reply to that post in the post I just made and thusly had to EDIT!

But I make TYPOS and have to edit usually because I make typing mistakes.


God loves you!




eye exaggerate said:


> ...how bout starting with bringing the font size down to earth. My finger is getting tired from the 'scrolling'.


I think a font size of 4 is fine... Sorry..... I'm not going to do a font size of 6, so cheer up 


God loves you!





Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Surely you have some magical abilities, Jesus, what amazing things are you capable of besides spreading a message? What do you have to say about other religions? What do you have to say about other experiences that conflict with your beliefs of what "god" is?
> 
> Believe it or not, I know a couple people that can compare to "Jesus", one likes to think of himself as the anti-christ though, jokingly of course. I am infamous on this site for my stories about my spiritual friends that are capable of amazing things. Would you say my friends are evil demons in the flesh?



I wouldnt say I'm magical like Harry Potter or anything but I believe God has gone BEFORE Me and goes AHEAD of Me and He is ALL AROUND Me and He has ordained My steps and that to Me is MAGICAL. I'm better at prophesying, or making predictions of the future. I AM very GRANDIOUS and that means that I take things to THE FULLEST. If something is very good than I figure it should be implemented to the fullest because I believe God wants to maximize the good things and wean down the "bad" things. I have come up with many NEW NOTIONS that I talk about but its only by THE GRACE OF God because without God I can do NOTHING! So I give all the credit and GLORY to God for anything good that comes from Me. But I have serendipitous moments ALL THE TIME because, as I said, God has gone BEFORE Me and I'm trying to live for God in everything I do; so He loves Me and guides Me. He shows Me, through serendipitious moments, that I please Him and I couldnt love God anymore but My goal is Him, in EVERYTHING that I do. He lives inside of us and that is THE GREATEST MIRACLE OF ALL! 

One thing I did NOT come up with is THE PYRAMID CITIES; actually My brother (Paul) showed Me that. I thought it was a WONDERFUL idea and I later found the youtube video that I'm going to link you guys right NOW!


[youtube]WdU3gMfLabY[/youtube]


I give My brother credit for showing Me that, but most of the other stuff that I have talked about on My youtube videos is FROM Me!

EDIT- I've said this THOUSANDS of times but heres one more: I plan on building MILLIONS of PYRAMID CITIES all across the globe once I AM The King! 

I cant really do anything magical besides be Myself. I cant touch people and heal them; I cant literally turn water into wine; I cant walk on water; I cant feed over 5 thousand people with a few fish and some barely loaves; I cant raise a man from the dead; I cant do the miracles that Jesus ALLEGEDLY did.... I'm sorry. But I can do things greater than these because Jesus ALLEGEDLY said "You will be able to do the things I do and EVEN GREATER because I go to The Father!" I can do things to THE MAX that are scientifically possible and I plan on MASS PRODUCING things that will turn the world into UTOPIA like the things I have talked about but I need to be King first or else I'm just a joke to most.


What do I say about other religions? I say God bless anyone that believes in The HIGHER POWER. I consider Myself an OPEN MINDED Christian but spiritual truth is spiritual truth. Just because other cultures speak other languages and calls God a different Name, it doesnt mean they dont believe in God. People have different Names for God because of the language barrier but I dont judge them, I try and remain open minded because I dont confess or act like I know everything, I learn every day. And if you ask Me, I've been embraced by more athiests and agnostics about Me being Christ than some Christians. So I try not to judge because I havent walked in their shoes and vise versa.


What other people have to say about God is their opinion, I dont act like I know everything about God because God (to Me) is unfathomable and I can only say what I feel convicted of. The Bible is My main source of doctrine to what God is like; but some say that The BIBLE stands for "Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth"! So I figure I have some of the BASIC INSTRUCTIONS but I dont tell people that they NEED to believe this or that but rather, My OPINION is THIS OR THAT; but God is EVERYTHING so I believe God is The ULTIMATE GO(O)D so when I talk about God I try and say the best solution that I know because God would give THE BEST SOLUTION! I'm 100 percent human so I dont act like I know everything, or everything about God, but the Scriptures are a good start IMO!

I dont think your friends are "demons" or anything like that. I've been called the devil or a demon because of My spiritual beliefs- for example, Me saying that I AM Christ. I have friends that used to think they are God and the devil in one person. I say, try to be nice to them because they might be confused and they probally have problems, like all of us, but in a different way. I knew over a couple of people that believed they were God and the devil (in one person) and they ended up to be some of My best friends. I dont have a solution besides treat them as you would like to be treated and they could be a wonderful person, and dont judge a book by its cover.


But like I said, I'm not into magic at all. My "magic" comes from God leading and guiding My Life; its Him in Me! Its only by THE GRACE OF God that I AM Who I AM. I have lots of problems too. I have feelings, I have to eat and drink and sleep and do the stuff that every human has to do. My best advice is to put your trust in The HIGHER POWER (I call Him God) and try and treat others the way you would like to be treated but do it all for the glory of God.


The "magic" I am going to do is bringing people together to unify this WICKED world and bringing the children of God together to bless the world for us and posterity. I told you guys what I want to do, you have seen My face and heard My voice on My youtube videos and your reading what I'm typing right now. I'm a wonderful Person but its because of God and I would want nothing more than for us all to have the option of living in the world that I can build with you all. I can NOT do it by Myself, its going to employ THE WHOLE WORLD! I'm just One Person and I owe every good thing about Myself to God. No magic, just God!




This is for you all- In My Opinion IF YOU LIVE FOR God THAN God WILL LIVE FOR YOU! This means being on your best behavior all the time. No one is perfect and no on ever will be, but try and do good things for yourself and others. Jesus said in The Bible "Love one another as I have loved you!" Everyone makes mistakes because we are human. Jesus said in The Bible "Judge not and you wont be judged" and "How you measure, it will be measured back to you." I guarentee that if you try and live for God, or THE HIGHER POWER, than He will live for you; and that is how to have a personal relationship with God. There will always be good times and bad times but keep the faith. I dont know what else to say, maybe read the New Testament and see how they treated Jesus!


God loves you!





~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 4, 2013)

...I think the parables are yours to interpret. In this respect you could consider yourself a disciple. Like this, you can see that you are to interpret those parables to your 'unknowing' self. Know what I mean?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 4, 2013)

What about other religions? What about people from other faiths that have made the exact same kinds of connections you have and are convinced they are the savior of their religion? What do you think of my spiritually gifted friends that are capable of mind blowing things? Does it bother you that they are not at all Christian yet acknowledge some teaching from Christianity? Do you think they are telling lies that will send people to hell?


----------



## cheechako (Jan 4, 2013)

Other religions??? What about me - my feelings? Nobody got the Terry Pratchett quote. Well, one person did, but I was kinda hoping Christ would.


----------



## robert 14617 (Jan 4, 2013)

post your videos of , muhamed


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 5, 2013)

st0wandgrow said:


> I'm not really interested in the house, but I'd love to get my hands on whatever it is you're smoking.
> 
> PM me ............



What do you want to know about the home for sale?

Its in Maine and its in a very cool town where people are very down to earth, you'll make alot of friend if you want because they are all cool and laid back!

Its a 4 bedroom and 2 bath. One of the rooms is dedicated to growing MJ, so that leaves 3 rooms for you. It has 2 bathrooms. 

In the flowering room there is THREE 1kW lights, so 3 THOUSAND watts in the flowering room, and for the vegging room I have some 400 watts and a 600 watt but you wont need more than a couple 400s. The floors are lined with panda film and the walls are lined with mylar for the best reflection. Like I said, one bedroom is dedicated to growing but it has a properly installed partician. Ventilation is all setup and there is a subpanel installed to give enough power for growing TONS of bud. I have a hydroponics setup, its DWC system with 6 plants per bucket. They are DWC but also its drip feed for when the clones are young. The TWO bubbleponics system consists of a total of 6 buckets per system, 4 of those buckets are for the 6 plants (per bucket) and the other 2 buckets are resiviours, one on top of the other and they are all connected to keep the water level even for the plants. Its a good system and easy to change nutes. It has a huge inline fan that is controlled by an instriment that controls tempeture and humidity.

The home has a garage for your vehicle and storage and the home has a rap around (closed in) porch. The driveway is shared with neighbors that plow the driveway in the winter time. The total square footage of the home is around 2000 square feet. There is also a basement with plenty of tools for any potential construction. Its in a town but if you want to get to the woods than its only a 5-10 minute drive to do whatever. There is a state park that has a mountain and plenty of lakes to go fishing and whatnot. There is PLENTY of stores to get what you need. BUT the closest Walmart is a 30 minute drive away but any other store you might need is in town. 

The walls could be painted unless you like wood paneling and it could use new carpets to suit your taste. Other than that its a wonderful home and excelent investment for any serious grower.

Thats the basics of the home, and like I said, the neighbors are wonderful and most of them smoke weed and like to drink too.

PM me back if you have any questions or concerns, its priced to sell and you will make your money back on the house from growing for a year if you use the 3KWs for flowering.


EDIT- LMAO hes NOT really interest. I missed the "not" part LOL! HAHAHAHA....... Why would he say "PM me" just to know what kind of bud I'm smoking, he could have just asked and I would have said "Ive been sober for 2 months and I'm just smoking butts"..... I'm selling it for ~$50K, and thats a great price...If anyone wants My vacant house than PM Me! LOL! I'm trying to be a care taker on the west coast because the east coast kinda sucks! And I could use the money to make the move!


~PEACE~


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Jan 5, 2013)

Go unto the world and preach the gospel, only use words when necessary. In other words, deeds not actions will show your true character and your higher powers influence on your life.

What is character, it is what you do when noone is around.

Peace

Asmallvoice


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 5, 2013)

I just got baked and I feel great, LOL... I havent smoked weed for 2 months! When I'm stoned I feel most spiritual but shhh, dont tell anyone 


This is for My Grandmother....


RUN FROM THE CURE



[youtube]0eyFO6Ko27E[/youtube]





And the MYT ENGINE



[youtube]wPc06A8FwN8[/youtube]






[youtube]vfjAqxVineQ[/youtube]





God loves you guys, I'll talk to you later!



EDIT- Also there will be plenty of beaches UNDERWATER too (with plenty of SAND..... SAND to make glass (BONGS)). Its just going to take a BIG (HEMP) PLASTIC DOME! There will be statiums too for recreational sports and just about ANYTHING that can fit UNDER A HEMP DOME THAT CAN BE THOUSANDS OF YARDS WIDE AND hundreds of feet tall! What cant you do with HEMP? AND AND AND Plenty of (UNDERWATER) BEACHES to SURF at with the help of WAVE MACHINES, and just go to the part of the UNDERWATER BEACH that has waves at the height that you want. They can be small and they could be HUGE.... So what more do you guys want? I will MAKE it happen because I AM going FROM GLORY TO GLORY TO GLORY because God is sooooooooo Go(o)d! I will MAKE it happen, just let Me pray and ask God for it to be!

(They say "God is Good ALL THE TIME!" The best is yet to come! Just ask God for what you want and believe, because Christ said in The Bible "Say to this mountain 'Be removed and cast into the sea' and it will obey you and nothing will be impossible for those that believe"...... Is the lyrics in The Bible coming to life now?)

~PEACE~







EDIT-

I was thinking about getting rid of war as we know it. I figured that the people that lose most in war is THE FAMILIES of the dead soldiers. So My solution is letting them "fight" it out using a combination of LASER TAG, PAINTBALL and HAND TO HAND COMBAT (without weapons). For fighting distances greater than 1000 yards than LASER TAG will work good. If its around 1000 yards or less than SUPER HIGH TECH PAINTBALL combat. And for anything under about ~10 yards than HAND TO HAND fighting until someone taps out. Its obviously going to be VERY HIGH TECH and as real to war as possible, except people wont die. And the solution to the soldiers that "died" in the war simulation is maybe they should go to the middle of the desert of Austrailia and stay there for 1/2 year and have to suffer the repercusions of war without dying. The "dead" soldiers in the desert should get minimal supplies of water and food, but let the opposing sides squash the beef while in exile and they might even make friends with eachother. I think its a good solution to MAKING WAR OBSOLETE! Like I said, the real losers of war is THE FAMILIES OF THE DEAD SOLDDIERS! Do you have a better solution?

I bet THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT is going to dictate an economy that is going to be a combination of Capitalism, Socialism and Communism. Capitalism because people deserve to be rewarded for working hard or contributing to society in a way. Plus people are NOT free and their belongings can be sentimental. Socialism because their shouldnt be such a class warfare between "rich" and "poor" people. Its good for lots of people to be rich, but its not good for lots of people to be poor. So My plan is to lift up EVERY CLASS to make people richer and richer, whether they be poor or rich, I say make everyone richer. Communism because the poor should have plenty of JOBS to make a living. I plan on taking THE BEST of THE BEST from each of these different forms of governing, but currently they all have pros and cons but I'm going to maximise the PROS and get rid of the cons to build a UTOPIAN society where everyone can live a respectable life. 


If its good than God wants it for His children. I will MAKE IT HAPPEN, let Me pray and ask God for His guidance. But I dont want to dictate but rather suggest beautiful notions. I say let the people have the power with THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT, as long as there are checks and balances. What more could the children of God want? I will MAKE IT HAPPEN, as long as its good for everyone. 

How many jobs would this create? Isnt this what people need?







EDIT- I just thought that BIBLE can be an acronym for.......... Building Infinite Bases Lasting Evermore..... LOL, it works but thats just something I thought of like 20 minutes ago, LOL.

The idea of blowing the world up with UNDERGROUND MANSIONS, FARMS AND ENVIORNMENTS was a genuine idea of Mine but this way of carving it out I saw in a video. In the youtube video they said that the government might use NUCLEAR POWERED LASERS to do the job. I just saw that video within the last couple of weeks or so BUT WHAT A GOOD IDEA! I've been preaching about blowing the world up with UNDERGROUND CITIES, FARMS AND ENVIORNMENT for 5 years now, back in 2008 is when I came up with that idea. And that idea alone would EMPLOY THE WHOLE WORLD and multiply the living and growing space of this world MILLIONS of times over.


Also, I would use HEMP bio-diesel for the MYT ENGINE because I AM or WE are going to be growing sooooo much hemp, all over the place, that its not even going to be funny  But 150 MPG is good enough for Me 


And like I said in one of My youtube videos, "You guys can SEARCH what I said on Rollitup.org from as early as 2006ish under the name of LiveAndLetLive than We Tarded and than We Love 1 ".... in that order. I did NOT know that I'm Christ under the screen names of "LiveAndLetLive" and "We Tarded" but right after I found out about My Name that I switched it to "We Love 1" and all of those names are from Rollitup.org. If you feel like reading My book or My autobiography than feel free to. If you want to know Me better than right HERE on RIU.org I wrote more on the internet than anywhere else.


And if someone says that we can NOT do these things than say YAHWEH can do it. Yahweh is the Jewish Name of God. Yah way, we can do it. Yahweh can do it or God can do it! Yah WAY! God!

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I just got baked and I feel great, LOL... I havent smoked weed for 2 months! Thats when I feel most spiritual but shhh, dont tell anyone


Don't worry, we get it. Getting lifted is the _only_ time I feel spiritual


----------



## cheechako (Jan 5, 2013)

What SPF is recommended for underwater beaches? I burn easily.

[video=youtube;-Bv8xGxfvJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bv8xGxfvJc[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 6, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Don't worry, we get it. Getting lifted is the _only_ time I feel spiritual




LOL, There is going to be plenty of medical marijuana grown in the "HEMP" fields. There is goings to be tons of HEMP fields but there is also going to be TONS of FARMS OF MEDICAL MAR!JUANA for the masses. But some people like to grow their own herb and thats totally cool too, I'd rather grow My own. I enjoy the experience of taking care of the little "girls" (AKA growing female buds...... female buds, no pun intended  ) I'd like to see tons of people growing herb in their FRONT (and back) YARDS because its such a beautiful plant. Its My favorite (plant). 

Keep toking and reaching for spiritual enlightenment!

God loves you!





eye exaggerate said:


> ...I think the parables are yours to interpret. In this respect you could consider yourself a disciple. Like this, you can see that you are to interpret those parables to your 'unknowing' self. Know what I mean?




I'm going to decode The Bible the best I can but one step at a time. Some things are straight forward and need no interpertation; but I showed you guys most of the BIG and OBVIOUS prophecies that I fulfilled but I dont want to do a big commentary of The Bible because sometimes it means one thing to Me one day and a little different a few months later. One day at a time. I'd rather prophesy (or WRITE) THE FUTURE because thats where we all are headed. I'd rather speak wonderful things into existance so it will exist for us all. I cant do these things for just one person (but rather EVERYONE); but I see it as a collaborative effort for all of mankind to share in THE NEW GOLDEN AGE that we are entering into. 


God loves you!





Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> What about other religions? What about people from other faiths that have made the exact same kinds of connections you have and are convinced they are the savior of their religion? What do you think of my spiritually gifted friends that are capable of mind blowing things? Does it bother you that they are not at all Christian yet acknowledge some teaching from Christianity? Do you think they are telling lies that will send people to hell?





I have no problem with other religions because I dont even consider Myself "religious" but rather SPIRITUAL! I dont believe there are any denominations to being spiritually enlightened. To Me, its about connecting My Spirit with God and letting Him do the rest.

And about the people that believe they are the savior of their religion than I say good for them. I dont want to take anyones glory from them, if they have a cult then let them follow who they want. I, personally, dont want to be worshipped (I AM a WAR SHIP ) because I cant handle that, but I would like to lead, or take part in THE GOD MOVEMENT! I'm only doing this for you guys and God. Since I was a kid and even now, I just want(ed) to be a wealthy average person with a wife and kids and just blend in but love Life. But now I feel as though I'm married to the Church and My kids are everywhere, but I'm shy. I guess God had different plans for My Life, OBVIOUSLY! I could have kept all these things to Myself and just..... But what if Jesus just kept His Words to Himself and never shared the Love of God?

I'm happy for your spiritually gifted friends, let them share (in) the gifts. Let them marvel people, its going to take lots of spiritually gifted people to make THE SPIRITUAL REVOLUTION! 

I dont care whos Christian or not, a good person is a good person and if they have good intentions than thats all one can do, right? The reason why I say "I'm an OPEN MINDED Christian" is because most of the theology I know is from The Bible. I'm NOT "religious" though. I'll put it this way, Christ said in The Bible "The people that are well dont need a physcian, but rather THOSE WHO ARE SICK." I'm trying to vindicate all "religions" in a spiritual way. But I'm only One Person, but all we can do is our best with what we know. 

I dont think your friends are sending people to hell. I dont think one "religion" has all the answers either. I dont think The Bible has all the answers but its My FAVORITE BOOK! I think diversity is a good thing and people can only do the best with what they know! And maybe in the future the FAITHS can come together and write a book on spiritual truths from different faiths. Like A WORLD "BIBLE"! And as I said, BIBLE might mean "Building Infinite Bases Lasting Evermore"..... LOL.... I dont think any religion has it all wrong or all right either, this should be placidly debated on THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT! Maybe a NEW BOOK along with the old books/religions........ Its just a thought for PEACE, anyways 


God loves you!



cheechako said:


> Other religions??? What about me - my feelings? Nobody got the Terry Pratchett quote. Well, one person did, but I was kinda hoping Christ would.


You matter and so does your feelings 

Like I said, "The GREATEST MIRACLE is God in YOU", or as the Christians say "Christ in YOU, the hope of GLORY!" God makes your heart beat and we all breath Him in and out. We are gods, and we belong to God and thusly we are all ROYALTY. But one day at a time. They say "Rome wasnt built in a day." So we all need to go with the flow. As much as I would like all of these things to be built TOMORROW, I have to wait. But spreading the Word expidites things 

God loves you!



robert 14617 said:


> post your videos of , muhamed


Hey Robert, I remember you from way back. Remember We Love 1?

I dont have videos of Muhamed, but I read some of the Quaran when I was in PRISON in 2009. I liked it and I would like to own a Quaran, maybe I can read it on the internet? It was a good read though, I liked how it capitialized the W in We and the U in Us and stuff. Allah is their language of saying God and Muhamed was a great prophet but I should read it again. 


EDIT- I just read some and I love the Quran too, but The Bible has more history (or should I say "His story") and prophecy. IMO I believe that the Quran is The Bible of the Muslims and Allah is their name for God and Muhammed is a great prophet. Too bad Muslims and Christians cant get along better and get over the small differences and realize that BOTH books are sacred and HOLY! Thats My opinion.

If the Christians could read the Quran and replace the Word Allah with the Word God, and vice versa... And if The Muslims could read the Bible and replace the Word Jesus with Muhammah; and if the Christians read the Quran and replace the Word Muhammad with Jesus..... God/Allah is Great in both books BUT the prophets have a different Name but same intentions on bringing God to the people!

(Imagine if Christians and Muslims united? What a power that would be )

God loves you!




cheechako said:


> What SPF is recommended for underwater beaches? I burn easily.


LMAO, I was thinking that the UNDERWATER DOMES for the beaches will be built with pre-installed FIBER OPTIC ceilings that can be much brighter than sunlight. But they can also be dimmable so that maybe one corner of the UNDERWATER BEACH could have a maximum (solar) radiation and the other areas could be a little less intense. A FULL SPECTRUM of light. They could all be powered by NUCLEAR FUSION too! FIBER OPTICS are the way to go man! I thought of the potential of FIBER OPTICS about 3 months ago after I saw the somewhat invisible ET person; because FIBER OPTICS was the only solution I could think of of how the ET person could be that invisible but let light pass right through and change colors and shapes. The ET person was THE COOLEST THING I EVER SAW IN My LIFE! 



How many (plasitc) UNDERWATER BEACHES (that you can surf in/on) can we stack on top of eachother? I'm guessing HUNDREDS, if you guys want it that way  I'm going to have to ask the people on THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT! There can be beaches like these UNDERGROUND too. Its all too simple, but its going to EMPLOY THE WHOLE WORLD! A synergistic effort!


God loves you!



I have THE BEST SOLUTION to get rid of (toxic) waste too. Shoot the garbage at the sun because it will just be burned up and sucked in into its MASSIVE GRAVITY! Where is a better place to get rid of landfills? Shoot it at the sun with HUGE SLING-SHOTS and let it be burned up there, it will NEVER bother us again!




~PEACE~










I dont know if you guys read My last edit...... I'm just going to post it again because I took My time editing... Sorry if you read it already.











EDIT- Also there will be plenty of beaches UNDERWATER too (with plenty of SAND..... SAND to make glass (BONGS)). Its just going to take a BIG (HEMP) PLASTIC DOME! There will be statiums too for recreational sports and just about ANYTHING that can fit UNDER A HEMP DOME THAT CAN BE THOUSANDS OF YARDS WIDE AND hundreds of feet tall! What cant you do with HEMP? AND AND AND Plenty of (UNDERWATER) BEACHES to SURF at with the help of WAVE MACHINES, and just go to the part of the UNDERWATER BEACH that has waves at the height that you want. They can be small and they could be HUGE.... So what more do you guys want? I will MAKE it happen because I AM going FROM GLORY TO GLORY TO GLORY because God is sooooooooo Go(o)d! I will MAKE it happen, just let Me pray and ask God for it to be!

(They say "God is Good ALL THE TIME!" The best is yet to come! Just ask God for what you want and believe, because Christ said in The Bible "Say to this mountain 'Be removed and cast into the sea' and it will obey you and nothing will be impossible for those that believe"...... Is the lyrics in The Bible coming to life now?)

~PEACE~







EDIT-

I was thinking about getting rid of war as we know it. I figured that the people that lose most in war is THE FAMILIES of the dead soldiers. So My solution is letting them "fight" it out using a combination of LASER TAG, PAINTBALL and HAND TO HAND COMBAT (without weapons). For fighting distances greater than 1000 yards than LASER TAG will work good. If its around 1000 yards or less than SUPER HIGH TECH PAINTBALL combat. And for anything under about ~10 yards than HAND TO HAND fighting until someone taps out. Its obviously going to be VERY HIGH TECH and as real to war as possible, except people wont die. And the solution to the soldiers that "died" in the war simulation is maybe they should go to the middle of the desert of Austrailia and stay there for 1/2 year and have to suffer the repercusions of war without dying. The "dead" soldiers in the desert should get minimal supplies of water and food, but let the opposing sides squash the beef while in exile and they might even make friends with eachother. I think its a good solution to MAKING WAR OBSOLETE! Like I said, the real losers of war is THE FAMILIES OF THE DEAD SOLDDIERS! Do you have a better solution?

I bet THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT is going to dictate an economy that is going to be a combination of Capitalism, Socialism and Communism. Capitalism because people deserve to be rewarded for working hard or contributing to society in a way. Plus people (should not and) are NOT free and their belongings can be sentimental and worth money. Socialism because their shouldnt be such a class warfare between "rich" and "poor" people. Its good for lots of people to be rich, but its not good for lots of people to be poor. So My plan is to lift up EVERY CLASS to make people richer and richer, whether they be poor or rich, I say make everyone richer. Communism because the poor should have plenty of JOBS to make a living. I plan on taking THE BEST of THE BEST from each of these different forms of governing, but currently they all have pros and cons but I'm going to maximise the PROS and get rid of the cons to build a UTOPIAN society where everyone can live a respectable life. 


If its good than God wants it for His children. I will MAKE IT HAPPEN, let Me pray and ask God for His guidance. But I dont want to dictate but rather suggest beautiful notions. I say let the people have the power with THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT, as long as there are checks and balances. What more could the children of God want? I will MAKE IT HAPPEN, as long as its good for everyone. 

How many jobs would this create? Isnt this what people need?







EDIT- I just thought that BIBLE can be an acronym for.......... Building Infinite Bases Lasting Evermore..... LOL, it works but thats just something I thought of like 20 minutes ago, LOL.

The idea of blowing the world up with UNDERGROUND MANSIONS, FARMS AND ENVIORNMENTS was a genuine idea of Mine but this way of carving it out I saw in a video. In the youtube video they said that the government might use NUCLEAR POWERED LASERS to do the job. I just saw that video within the last couple of weeks or so BUT WHAT A GOOD IDEA to use NUCLEAR POWERED LASERS! I've been preaching about blowing the world up with UNDERGROUND CITIES, FARMS AND ENVIORNMENT for 5 years now, back in 2008 is when I came up with that idea. And that idea alone would EMPLOY THE WHOLE WORLD and multiply the living and growing space of this world MILLIONS of times over.


Also, I would use HEMP bio-diesel for the MYT ENGINE because I AM or WE are going to be growing sooooo much hemp, all over the place, that its not even going to be funny  But 150 MPG is good enough for Me 


And like I said in one of My youtube videos, "You guys can SEARCH what I said on Rollitup.org from as early as 2006ish under the name of LiveAndLetLive than We Tarded and than We Love 1 ...." in that order. I did NOT know that I'm Christ under the screen names of "LiveAndLetLive" and "We Tarded" but right after I found out about My OMG Name than I switched it to "We Love 1" and all of those names are from Rollitup.org. If you feel like reading My book or My autobiography than feel free to. If you want to know Me better than right HERE on RIU.org I wrote more on the internet than anywhere else.


And if someone says that we can NOT do these things than say YAHWEH can do it. Yahweh is the Jewish Name of God. Yah way, we can do it. Yahweh can do it or God can do it! Yah WAY! God!

~PEACE~..


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> UNDERWATER DOMES for the beaches... one corner of the UNDERWATER BEACH


Now I'm really confused. Dome? Corner?


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Jan 6, 2013)

Was not expecting that answer. I just figured you were dead certain that your religion is the only way to "god" and those who follow something else are damned. I still think you're nuts but it doesnt look like you are doing harm to anybody. Keep on doing what you're doing Jesus.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 6, 2013)

If you want to worship God with Me than Chris Tomlin is a superb singer (and wonderful person too), one of My favorites. 


(Smoke some herb and) PUT YOUR EAR-BUDS IN AND TURN IT ALL THE WAY UP! Listen to the whole CD!










[youtube]oAssOfn5cAI[/youtube]





[youtube]WT3yQORuZog[/youtube]




[youtube]9yvfso4Q8xg[/youtube]



[youtube]d61LamkXfwk[/youtube]




[youtube]Fc8bmeblMWM[/youtube]






If you like Chist Tomlin and want to hear more than go to the link below and go from one song to the next! And have a serendipitous moment or in-other-words have a God moment!


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chris+tomlin+hello+love+playlist&oq=chris+tomlin+hello&gs_l=youtube.3.4.0l6j0i5.3355.10080.0.18830.20.19.1.0.0.0.171.2033.5j14.19.0...0.0...1ac.1.Mn9xSVJxWnE



ROCK OUT to Christian jams for once!


God loves you guys!


EDIT- If you hate Me its because you had too high of hopes of what I should be like, OR its because you didnt think enough of Me. But either way, I have NOT said anything mean to anyone (in like 10 years) in an undeserving way. But I dont like to be picked on by a bully that picks on nice people for no good reason! I wrote a BOOK on RIU.org, its My Autobiautography, and its over 6 THOUSAND post long! Go show Me where I was mean to anyone since I FIRST (ever) started blogging on RIU.org in 2007. The Names are "LiveAndLetLive" than "We Tarded" and then "We Love 1"....... Why spend money on a book when you can FREELY read about The REAL Christs life even before He believed in Himself? How much is that GIFT worth to the Believers? 



~PEACE~


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

Any relation?

[video=youtube;k9e3dTOJi0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9e3dTOJi0o[/video]


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 6, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Now I'm really confused. Dome? Corner?


So squirrels from Texas can live there too. cn


----------



## cheechako (Jan 6, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> So squirrels from Texas can live there too. cn


I just thought domes were round and.... never mind, geometry just confuses me.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like to play with this 6ch helicopter on My flight simulater called Real Flight 6..... Thats why I got the notion about SPACE JETS because I was thinking of a way to make a Harrier JET go out into SPACE, and thats when I said, "Like a NASA ROCKET, with Hydrogen and Oxygen." Thats why I've been talking about needing SPACE CADETS to fish for BIG ROCKS in the Astroid belt to form NEW PLANETS! I can "fish" or collect ROCKS all day long and not kill a thing because rocks can NOT die beause rocks are void of life, so to speak. This stuff might sound crazy but I like crazy LOL 




[youtube]Jopt0Dvhcbo[/youtube]



[youtube]5bFLSaeoQs4[/youtube]





These guys are better at flying 3D helicopters than Me, but I was never taught by anyone AKA self taught. These guys are pretty good but I've seen better! Its a safe hobby, but GET A GOOD FLIGHT SIMULATOR before you think you can pull any of these stunts, I use Real Flight 6.5 





Edit- Yes, the Quran is a HOLY book too. I just dont know who to give the credit to because I just dont know who wrote The Bible or Quran but whoever wrote them were SPIRITUAL PROPHETS and leaned in Divine writing (maybe they are time-travelers?). Another reason I like the Quran is because, like I said, they capitalize the W in We, and I AM We. I AM We; many peoples called Me "We" under the Names of "We Tarded" and "We Love 1". And I used to capitialize My W's and O's and U's in the words We, Our and Us. Its a way to show that We are Divine. The author is saying that I AM Divine and also, We are divine. Thats My opinion. But praise God for different ethnic groups with different ideologies because it gives A CHANCE FOR GOD to unify the FAITHS (to a degree) and settle the strife. Jesus said in The Bible "Neither this man or his parents sinned but rather that the (grace and) glory of God should be revealed in it (or the situation)." Then Jesus healed THE BLIND MAN (or should I say MEN?) God doesnt JUST love the Christians, but His whole familiy and that includes EVERYTHING CREATED and yet to come, IMO. So why fight over "religion" when God doesnt fight over religion? Like I said "The Bible has more prophecy and history (or should I say His-story?)" But the Quran might be an excellent HOLY book to read if you want to see another side of God/Allah, and get empowered in a different way; but both books are SPIRIT for your SOUL. Have you guys ever wondered if it might take MORE THAN ONE BOOK to get the FULL PICTURE? Maybe they should be used in collaboration together in the future, but its only for open-minded people that wont get offended. But how many different Names are there for God? I'd say God has a ton of different Names but most people believe (The Higher Power) God is GOOD and is looking out for them, their familiy and friends. It is written "All things work for the good for those that love God and are called accordingly to His purposes."



I'm going to live like I am "dead" or passed. Or, to live like I have died and I'm on The Way to Heaven, because thats where we are going,,,, right? And if I have already died than I AM BORN AGAIN and if I can be BORN AGAIN at Gods will than He will LIFT Me up again to do His Go(o)d will. I believe God has mercy (and "Mer Sea" or "more sea") on us and He will life you up too, if you believe because they say that the SOUL can NOT die but The Bible teaches about how "We first must be "born again" in order to sea The KINGdom of God". Right? (How do you know how many lives you have already lived or how many more after this?)

Edit- IDK if you guys know, but I was arrested in a GARDEN too,,,, more like a field with flowers and birds but none-the-less. The reason for it was I yelled at My sister for b!tch!ng at My mom,,, but I only yelled for a few seconds. Than I took My Bible (that I just started reading) and took some herb and went to a place where I likeD to hunt (I dont kill animals anymore though) and I toked up and sat on the ground and opened The Bible and soon after the cops arrested Me and I went to a MENTAL HOSPITAL for about 1 month, I went before a judge and they "commited" Me because of what I wrote on RIU.org. They said "Did you write these things (on RIU.org)" and I said "YES, I did write those things!" and because of it, I was sentanced for roughly ONE MONTH. Is this another prophecy fulfilled in Me? I guess that is up to interpretation,,, but it really happened. That is the curtailed version of that story. Honest to God, they had NO other reason to commmit Me besides of THE EVIDENCE of what I said ON RIU.ORG. They made copies of My rhetoric on RIU.org and brought them to COURT: But that is against Rollitup.org policy! A cop said to Me when they aressted Me "Your We Tarded", and I was thinking "How the hell does he know about My RIU screen name?" True story!


God loves you guys!



~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 7, 2013)

IDK, I dont know, if you guys read this but it let Me EDIT the next day, but I dont like to make post after post... But this is important stuff because its another prophecy I have fulfilled a long time ago; and in retro-spect it makes sense but being commited in a MENTAL HOSPITAL for 1 month sucks when its because of what I said on the internet (or better, what I said on RIU.org) because of My spiritual beliefs. The Bible is His-story about My Life!



Edit- Yes, the Quran is a HOLY book too. I just dont know who to give the credit to because I just dont know who wrote The Bible or Quran but whoever wrote them were SPIRITUAL PROPHETS and leaned in Divine writing (maybe they are time-travelers?). Another reason I like the Quran is because, like I said, they capitalize the W in We, and I AM We. I AM We; many peoples called Me "We" under the Names of "We Tarded" and "We Love 1". And I used to capitialize My W's and O's and U's in the words We, Our and Us. Its a way to show that We are Divine. The author is saying that I AM Divine and also, We are divine. Thats My opinion. But praise God for different ethnic groups with different ideologies because it gives A CHANCE FOR GOD to unify the FAITHS (to a degree) and settle the strife. Jesus said in The Bible "Neither this man or his parents sinned but rather that the (grace and) glory of God should be revealed in it (or the situation)." Then Jesus healed THE BLIND MAN (or should I say MEN?) God doesnt JUST love the Christians, but His whole familiy and that includes EVERYTHING CREATED and yet to come, IMO. So why fight over "religion" when God doesnt fight over religion? Like I said "The Bible has more prophecy and history (or should I say His-story?)" But the Quran might be an excellent HOLY book to read if you want to see another side of God/Allah, and get empowered in a different way; but both books are SPIRIT for your SOUL. Have you guys ever wondered if it might take MORE THAN ONE BOOK to get the FULL PICTURE? Maybe they should be used in collaboration together in the future, but its only for open-minded people that wont get offended. But how many different Names are there for God? I'd say God has a ton of different Names but most people believe (The Higher Power) God is GOOD and is looking out for them, their familiy and friends. It is written "All things work for the good for those that love God and are called accordingly to His purposes."



I'm going to live like I am "dead" or passed. Or, to live like I have died and I'm on The Way to Heaven, because thats where we are going,,,, right? And if I have already died than I AM BORN AGAIN and if I can be BORN AGAIN at Gods will than He will LIFT Me up again to do His Go(o)d will. I believe God has mercy (and "Mer Sea" or "more sea") on us and He will life you up too, if you believe because they say that the SOUL can NOT die but The Bible teaches about how "We first must be "born again" in order to sea The KINGdom of God". Right? (How do you know how many lives you have already lived or how many more after this?)

Edit- IDK if you guys know, but I was arrested in a GARDEN too,,,, more like a field with flowers and birds but none-the-less. The reason for it was I yelled at My sister for b!tch!ng at My mom,,, but I only yelled for a few seconds. Than I took My Bible (that I just started reading) and took some herb and went to a place where I likeD to hunt (I dont kill animals anymore though) and I toked up and sat on the ground and opened The Bible: And soon after the cops arrested Me and I went to a MENTAL HOSPITAL for about 1 month, I went before a judge and they "commited" Me because of what I wrote on RIU.org. They said "Did you write these things (on RIU.org)" and I said "YES, I did write those things!" and because of it, I was sentanced for roughly ONE MONTH. Is this another prophecy fulfilled in Me? I guess that is up to interpretation,,, but it really happened. That is the curtailed version of that story. Honest to God, they had NO other reason to commmit Me besides of THE EVIDENCE of what I said ON RIU.ORG. They made copies of My rhetoric on RIU.org and brought them to COURT: But that is against Rollitup.org policy! A cop said to Me when they aressted Me "Your We Tarded", and I was thinking "How the hell does he know about My RIU screen name?" This incident happened in ~2008 and that was THE SECOND TIME I went to a MENTAL HOSPITAL (its called St Lukes Hsopital) but NOW I've been to 7 MENTAL HOSPITALS and only ONE TIME did I go on My free will! True story!

Jesus said in The Bible that- "It is written 'I said you are gods' so why do you want to kill Me because I said I AM The Son of God?"


God loves you guys!


EDIT- I AM just going to PRETEND like YOU ALL (dont) GET IT! Because I sure get it, but where from here? Where should We go next? The Earth is My SPACE-SHIP: It talks in The Bible about Noahs ARK, but can I do better than Noah?...... LOL ...... What kind of (small) skills do I have? I feel so unworthy but I have some good ideas but I (most likely) HAVE MORE PLOBLEMS than you all do. 






EDIT- Its TIME to go to A NEW AGE with Him/God; a NEW AGE with MeRCY or Mer Sea or More Sea....... Let there be water flowing down mountains like dripping foutains bursting forth from a fresh rainfall all across the planet to give Life to the thirst, and God said it was so! 

And there was THE AGE of More Sea! And because there was More Sea than there is also MORE BEACHES with WAVE MACHINES so the surfing UNDERWATER is tight! I'm kinda baked right now, dont mine Me! The SEA LIFE is booming too, with all the extra painted plastic hemp homes they have down there with tons of layers to keep the numbers up because they like that and We do too. I like scallaps and seafood! Plus its crazy how everyone is a scuba diver because their beach is within a couple miles from their house, even if they dont live UNDERWATER!  (Get it? I'll just type it out for you guys so you get it!)

Living UNDER the OCEAN FLOOR is CRAZY too because its like living UNDERGROUND (like in soil) but UNDERWATER UNDERGROUND! There are SPACE BALLS down here where the walls and ceilings can be floors if you tell it to move that way because "furnature" will be on them too!

And if your a space shot, than take a shot into space and live there too because being an astronoit is just like being a scuba diver first! Times change and so doesnt God! Space balls are all over space because thats how it is! People are under the moon now because all you need is enough water to make Oxygen to breath and farm fruits and veggies. But all these things are VERY COMMON in outer-space because I visited them too but long time ago. I'm just trying to FIX My PROBLEMS and work it out for Us to get to be down with other star systems! I bet they are chill too, I saw and ET buddy! He was the coolest thing I ever saw. He was wearing and invisible suit and we had a conversation with Our eyes! TRUE story! I bet the UFOs that I saw were from Us in the future and just doing a bit of time-travel! 

Who knows whats going to happen in the future? I could just be just saying HELLO to My buddies that forgot about Me! I was growing bud full time at My house (in ME) and I was full time on RIU.org trying to figure it out WAY BACK in 2007, and thats The Truth too! What was I talking about then? Do you remember "The Revolution has BEGUN!" or how about "Ron Paul Revolution"? Or how about still preaching about the good things in life that should be payed attention in life? What about THE CONSPIRACY THEORIES that no one else was talking about EXCEPT Me? But there were other FREEDOM FIGHTERS out there back then but you can read what they said to Me and My forums! Lots of people were full of shit back then too like they dont know...???? I "role back the scene" and show THE Truth! Why should people suffer because of mabe a rogue government that enslaves its people? Those governments know I AM talking to them and about what!

I AM going against the CENTRAL BANKS that enslave countries and not countries themselves because God knows they try! I call the devil "the Rothchilds! I've been pointing My finger EVER SINCE THE DAY I FOUND OUT ABOUT the Rothchilds! I've been pointing My finger at all the good things and also the VERY BAD THINGS! You think you have problem? look at My burden to try and make OMG Heaven as FAST AS POSSIBLE for these people! God, what can I do more? God, why did I have to step up? Now I'm not going to get any rest because the secret is out and people are going to want more and more, and I've given ALL to the best of My knowlege and not holding anything back! I've god ADD too because I'm so introspective! Its sucks!

Someone said "What the fu(k?" And I say "WTF?" I just figured the believers needed vindication for God when I found out about My Name and then living the Life of Christ because it was proven to Me in The Bible! I figured I should share and let you guys travel through time with Me, and here we are.... How old am I? Where am I now? When did I write this? Where have I been NOW? Why dont these people see that Peace is THROUGH The Lord? These people are living in the 21st Century, thats why..... Yeah, thats how it was back then.... What millionth year is it NOW? I'm sick of counting thousands anymore! I will play with My HAARP and cast the sunshine anywhere I want with the MIRRORS in space, growing gardens all day long. The multiverse is Gods throne and Earth is where He places His feet to do His (amazing) feats! God plays with Me and I play with God, We do EVERYTHING together! God gives Me My heartbeak and breath!........ But whats the problem again?........ ohhh yeah God its these STIFF NECKED people (as Moses would say!)....... So I'm just going to play dumb until these people get it through the HEMP/grape (Da)Vine!

The sad part is that I think like this and PRAY LIKE THIS every single day and nothing but greef..... But I want reef or reefs (in the ocean) and reef(er) so I can let out instead of keeping it all in! My family says that reefer is My problem but I think its them! EVERY time I've been in the MENTAL HOSPITALS its been because of stress from My family, and thats The Truth! I just want PEACE so maybe thats what the world needs too! So I will MAKE it happen, one person at a time! I just dont want to be the One to do it!

I like HORSES too. Imagine riding a horse on THE MOON? We will just give THE MOON a BIG BIG BiG HEMP PLASTIC dome around it and bring water to it and water it! LOL  Living at 1/6th gravity is good though for a period but you got to bounce around to other planets too because thats what ROYAL gods do! But We can terraform any planet the way We want because its going to EMPLOY THE WORLD and We all will have as many, or less, jobs as needed! I couldnt think of a better plan for THE BELIEVERS (to) FOLLOW, but I AM SUPER SHY! I kinda just want to fit in and live a NORM(a)L Life but RICH but I dont want anyone left behind! God knows that I pray, but I'm NOTHING CLOSE TO PERFECT but My intentions are blessed and My heart is made from GO(L)D! Thats right its made by God and gold but God is better than gold! I can make gold with Hydrogen and LOTS of PRESSURE! Its a scientific FACT that all the elements can be made like this,,,,,, so invest in your families! 

Amen!

I was sharing God with RIU under the Name of LiveAndLetLive.... And the I switched to We Tarded because I didnt think I was going to use that name except as a few (stupid) growing questions..... Under the name of We Tarded I lost My faith in Jesus and I became an agnostic conspiracy theorist trying to START THE REVOLUTION! But I taught alot of people how to grow too, or "teaching how to roll".... Right after I found out about My GMO OMG Name I switched to We Love 1 and started preaching about Jesus and I said a bunch of times "I AM Jesus", but YOU GUYS KNOW Me! I wasnt hiding but trying to work all things for the good because I believe God is good! BUT you guys cant say that you dont know Me because I've been posting on HERE since early 2007 and I've been teaching to grow and preaching, so whats to hate besides My Complex? I want to live in a building complex called God and Christs complex because He built EVERYTHING from Words and Light! And God said "Let there be Light and there was Light. And it was so." And "God said 'Let there be earth' and there was earth!" What do you think God is talking about RIGHT NOW? I bet He is saying "HELLO"! I bet He is saying "What do you want Me to build NOW?"

LOL, just a thought from a couple months ago- Want to get rid of most insects? than build some bat homes. Its obvious ,,,but how bad are the insects where you live? I dont like getting bit by insects.... Just a thought!


EDIT- AGE to AGE He stands and Time is in His hands. What year is it? is it 27 AGG (After God George) or 27,000,000,000 AGG?

What could I do with 2 HEMP seeds? If they were male and female than I could breed those 2 plants and make THOUSANDS of seeds. Than with THOUSANDS of seeds (and if I had the right land and supplies) I could exponetially multiply these thousand seeds into BILLIONS of seeds that can keep breeding and than I can FEED the whole world and SHELTER the whole world and POWER the whole world and CLOTHE the whole world and how much is a life worth? If I can do this with 2 HEMP seeds (granted I have enough space and gardeners..... HINT HINT for the GARDENERS/FARMERS, We will help) than what can I do with THE WHOLE WORLD? Exponential multiplication (of planets and Love)!

I said this on the name We Tarded on RIU.org in like 2008, I said "The world is being PUSHED and PULLED by the sun: Pushed because the solar radiation has a small PUSHING FORCE and PULLED because of gravity." And the world is GROWING because as the Earth absorbs/sucks in the solar radiation, from the sun, it creates mass with the help of plants! You can calculate how much the Earth is growing by using the formula - E=MC^2...... or better M=C^2/E, which means Mass is equal to the speed of light^2 divided by Energy. The more energy, the more potential Mass, and I can up with this theory like 4 years ago and I still believe it to be true.... Can you prove Me wrong? 


Pushed pulled and growing..... because of the sun! 



EDIT- I love to have fun too... I was thinking of good ways to practice things like motorcycles, race cars, (Remote Controlled) RC helicopters and RC planes.... This could be UNDERGROUND or UNDERWATER "bubbles" or FISH BOWLS that have hundreds of yards for its diameter and a BIG PULPIT right in the centar of the bubble; this is for the RC toys because you wont have to worry about your RC helicopter hitting the floor when the floor is a hundred yards down. And for race cars and motorcycles, the best solution would be to make (hemp) PLASTIC floors that dont have any boundries besides the tracts course line. The driver wouldnt get hurt because he would only slide to a stop! These could be underwater or underground too, beause thats where God is leading us to. Imagine riding a dirtbike ON THE MOON, with 1/6th gravity..... How much air (from a jump) could you get there and I bet the landing would NOT hurt even if you crashed! I think like this EVERYDAY, its a plague to Me that I cant get rid of, its My Name!

The gardens are all over the place, feeding people is going to be TOP prioriity but since there will be such of an abundace of food, many flowers grow. Gardens growing food and other plants are all UNDERWATER and UNDERGROUND too... Organic hydroponics work well for many people because its all automatic from between planting time and harvest, so just chill, its organic hydro done automatically self changing water and nutes, what more could you ask? If there is NOT "natural" sunlight than (the same spectrum of) FIBER OPTICS will be used that can simulate a cloudless day or partially cloudy, depending on what the zone wants  Nulcear FUSION is going to power so much, and there is practially a limitless amount of hydrogen in the ocean, so dont worry about high utilites! I dont think God wants any taxes if the infrestructure is built and in no need of anything.... right? But employees need a reward system to be content with! Sounds like THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT should think of a solution to manage this fairly!

The SPACE JETS are incredible because they are programmed NEVER to crash (using radar)! Its so cool going from SPACE, to AIR and also UNDERWATER!  I dont think you could ask for a better "vehicle" to take you through the cosmos; and they can run FOREVER using nuclear power! There are plenty of obsolete jets that will be recycled and MASS PRODUCED space jets! If you need to be at the other side of the Earth in about an hour than your in luck because God is into mass production of good things! What do you want to do and where do you want to go? Whats wrong with PERSONAL JETS that are indeed super? A I painting a picture with My fingers (typing) or no? I'm NOT good at drawing by hand and I'm NOT good at lots of things, but thats being human! But I can give you a better gift, its the BLUE PRINTS of The Kingdom..... How long do I have to wait until...... until.... until We get cought up (with Christ) in the air? "All things are possible to those that believe!" and I believe so how long? how long? how long do I have to wait? I will build (a) planets made up of 90% HEMP PLASTIC and they will keep expanding like a baloon, as I have said, too! A planet made from 50% (or more) water and maybe a gold planet and one made from diamons and all of the above  Planets are big star ships that harbor all life, but its a ship! 


Do I need to compare Myself to Noah or Moses or Jesus or Muhammed? Do I need to say it or can it just be implied? I'd rather imply it because I dont need to say it! I have lots of problems though... Whos ARK is this? Who is parting the "dead" sea? Whos saving? Who is prophesing?

I JUST wondered if ANTI-MATTER would add "anti-gravity"? Plus anti-matter is THE MOST EFFICIENT FUEL, like EVER! If We had enough anti-matter than there would NEVER be a bulky machine ever again and they will be powered FOREVER! without fuel or recharging or any of that.... but this is just a thought I just had if anti-matter would give anti-gravity...??? Maybe thats what the UFOs were using when I saw them on July 2 of 2012!

And the MASS-PRODUCED MANSIONS made from HEMP PLASTIC are going to be dropped into place using HUGE helicopters because no road will be big enough so LOTS of helicopter pilots are needed! They will be stacked like LEGOS! Get ready to see MANSIONS flying into place, and stacked like LEGOS! MANSION on top of MANSION whether on land, or UNDERGROUND or UNDERWATER because those are Our options  Most of this stuff I have been thinking of for A LONG TIME but I dont like telling people because I AM so GRANDIOUS! I take something and go a TRILLION miles with it until its perfected in use! This is only the beginning of the journey, are you guys READY? What about NOW? or NOW? LOL, God has good plans and planets... We've got to plan it the planets... Say "plan it" and then "planet".... They sound the same to Me!

You dont even need to buy The Bible anymore, you can watch it LIVE on the internet! Just look Him up online 



EDIT- Luke 7:22...... I just did it again!


And John, calling unto him two of his disciples, sent them to Jesus asking, &#8220;Art thou He that should come, or look we for another?&#8221; [SUP]20 [/SUP]When the men had come unto Him, they said, &#8220;John the Baptist hath sent us unto thee, asking, &#8216;Art thou He that should come, or look we for another?&#8217;&#8221;
[SUP]21 [/SUP]And in that same hour He cured many of their infirmities and plagues and of evil spirits, and unto many who were blind He gave sight.
[SUP]22 [/SUP]Then Jesus answering said unto them, &#8220;Go your way, and tell John what things ye have seen and heard: how the blind see, the lame walk, the lepers are cleansed, the deaf hear, the dead are raised, to the poor the Gospel is preached.
[SUP]23 [/SUP]And blessed is he whosoever shall not be offended in Me.&#8221;



NOW look at what I just wrote!


Do I need to compare Myself to Noah or Moses or Jesus or Muhammed? Do I need to say it or can it just be implied? I'd rather imply it because I dont need to say it! I have lots of problems though... Whos ARK is this? Who is parting the "dead" sea? Whos saving? Who is prophesing?


Do I need to interperate? Its a deja vu!

EDIT- But why move mountains when you can just cut right through them like swiss cheese and make MANSIONS out of them with HUNDREDS of stories high, and gardens inside there too. It would be better than the pyramid city that I linked to you guys! But We will move other mountains just to move them 



Because of the UNDERWATER cities for the sea-life, and since there will be hundreds of layers/stories their will be need for air pockets, and I figure make the air pocketsrun as long as possible so people wont drown when scuba diving and getting lost in the VASTNESS! Safty first is a good thing!..... I hope you guys like SEAFOOD because that will most likely be an option because of the SEALIFE CITIES for the sea creatures to play in and multiply,,,, and whats wrong with eating lobster and scallaps and shrimp and tuna for dinner? But you guys know sea food, but the abundance is going to be insane! Plus We will soon have homes down there with them! The animals are going to have TONS of extra SPACE too because of My expansion of the plan it. 

What more can be done to a planet? Of course plenty of luxuries will go along but you guys know what you want! These things are mundane planets, because its only One Prophet away. I'll tell you what God wants, He wants PEACE!

I just want to know where I went wrong...??? I thought the world was full of Believers in The Lord...??? I thought I was going to be King back in 2008 when I first found out My Name.... What would you guys think the FASTEST WAY TO GET THE Message OUT (would be)? I thought it was the WORLD WIDE WEB...?


EDIT-Do you guys like boats too? I was thinking that boats could also ride UNDERWATER beccause they would just need an AIR GATE down there, like a HUGE channel of plastic where the HEMP plastic keeps the AIR down and the water right below. If you wanted you could travel great distances underwater in a boat... Submaries are the school buses of underwater trave, but I'm talking about (literal) boats right now. You could go up and down in the channel, with the use of UNDERWATER streams! I'm vague because I want you guys to fill in the blanks and I imply MOST THINGS! Think of a very LONG dome that is maybe a few hundreds yards wide and maybe a few hundred feet tall, BUT its MILES LONG! The boats could run off of LIQUID Hydrogen (and Oxygen) so there would be NO (bad) EMISSIONS that polute. And like I said about the SEA KINGdom that we scuba dive- there is channels of air, up above, that you can walk on and look down if you dont want to swim of scuba dive. I plan on making things SAFE AS POSSIBLE, but the VASTNESS is going to be surreal! What would happen if there was a million times more sea bottoms? And the layers of sea life can be 20ft tall or 100ft tall or whatever we want. I'll make most of it from HEMP PLASTIC! HAHA  Since air bubbles rise, I will just need to PUMP AIR to the bottom of these SEA CITIES and let the air rise up to fill the rest of the AIR CHANNELS that will make is so that you can WALK inside of these layers and swim at will, and you could be 50 stories down the SEA CITY and watch the sea animals... PLENTY of FOOD too from the fish and crustations because they are going to multiply BILLIONS of times over, or maybe more if I get My way  I AM The King of the SEA, or should I say "I AM The King, SEE!" 


Its an adventure with Christ and God, so get on the (canni)bus! Where ever you go, whether SPACE, UNDERGROUND or UNDERWATER, I will keep you safe and warm so get on the ride  The ride is going where ever you want to go, JUST DREAM it and that option will be for you! 


You are My hands and feet! So be good to yourself and others!

Streets of GOLD or planets of GOLD? Which is better? Girls love diamonds, so grow them diamonds from coal! (One mans trash is another mans treasure...) People dont really love plastic, but I think its one of the best tools to make our dreams come true and come quick! But GOLD will come, but it takes more time to GROW from (hydrogen and) ENERGY! But I didnt dream of what I would be like at 27 years old but what about when I AM 30 or 33 years old!!!!? Jobs are going to be flowing when people want to work for The KINGdom! And I'm such a noob(ie) at this, thats why I'm still shy! LOL  (but I've been preaching on HERE since day 1 to this day, since 2007, go look it up!)

THE PASSWORD is "Paise God"

And when we make mistakes it could just be God setting Us up for a better future....? I make tons of mistakes, every day! Im a little stoned right now! LOL  Who wants to go scuba diving (with rebreathers) in their back yars with Me? I love to dive!


Channels of water flowing through out all countries with ocean life! Its one of the best solutions to a problem! What would you do to bring THE OCEAN and FRESH water to people that want it? People can ALWAYS turn ocean water into fresh with reverse osmosis (and distilleries)! RIGHT? LOL, I couldnt think of a better world! PLUS climate control (via Our buddies at HAARP)! (do you have a solution to My problems?)

I'm NOT here to start a cult but rather THE REVOLUTION!

Pentacost came when I tripped on salvia, I came right through the walls; but I wont do it again. Id rather be "stoned"... pun intended!

EDIT- and when you want to smoke HERB in public than just use a (ciggerette like) electronic vaporizor that HASH can be packed into. I thought of that idea for My buddy (that has COPD) a few months ago. And I now still think that its a wonderful way to toke IN PUBLIC..... Whos going to know the difference anyways besides you getting lifted?

EDIT- I can make perpetual ENERGY from just metal, or wires or COILS OF WIRE. Basically making the COILS OF WIRE bounce off of eachother from the magnitism from current flow in a coil of wire. I went to school for electronics and this is ANOTHER INVERNTION of Mine! Isnt that cool, can Jesus do that?  I have it all figured out. And that perpetual energy can power LIGHT MOTORS run from just Light! But these TWO NEW MOTORS can be as BIG or small as one would like it. I thought of them Myself within the last 3 months, so what?



~PEACE~


----------



## greenswag (Jan 7, 2013)

I wonder if they still have a bed/room reserved for you in that hospital.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 9, 2013)

I truly believe that making canals like a checker-board is one of the best solutions to making people happy. Theses (canal) channels can be ripped into the world every 100 miles from square to square. So the beach would always be within an hour ride from your house; And these ocean channels could be like 10 miles wide or whatever the people want in that area of the globe. But how much power could you harvest from the flow of water too? How much salt water could be turned into FRESH water? (Some) Fresh Currents will employ you! I own that compaly, My buisness name is Fresh Currents.

The globe will be canaled with OCEAN, every X miles and it will be X miles wide. Whos going to lose in My buisness Fresh Currents?

Maybe We can make pretty shapes of OCEAN channels so We can look from space and laugh LMAO  (I just want to know how many miles wide you want your OCEAN CHANNEL to be next to just ONE OF YOUR HOMES!)

How much fun would that be? How easy would it be to move these "mountains" using NUCLEAR FUSION? Would you like to use a jet ski everyday and go fishing for HUGE fish and swimming, wind surfing and scube diving and tanning (everyday)? How about it? I think its the best solution I have come up with so far, and I thought of it within the last week! How about God playing with HAARP(s) to make it a good temp for recreation? 

I said to My mom "Why go to the beach when you can bring the beach to your house?" LOL

I AM plagued by these thoughts, and I cant run from it... WTF?

EDIT- The Light motors that I thought of can be made exclusivly from plastic! What a good idea to turn Light and plastic into an engine or motor? I've got it figured out already, its super simple, the plastic just needs a white side and a black side, and the light pushes it and creates a motion (or spin or torge). Many small motors can be stacked next to eachother to make a better shape  What am I going to think of next?

So God will PLUMB THE WORLD this way, because this kind of "living water" is FREE! if you need a drink while scuba diving you can just use a (reverse osmosis) straw... I'll supply them for you guys. Take a drink from the ocean using a (reverse osmosis) straw! (I got the idea of the reverse osmosis straw today, but I've know about reverse osmosis for over 5 years now!)

And BTW, I KNOW (most of) YOU GUYS KNOW ME,,,,,,,,,,, but I'm going to act ignorant until We go scuba diving together in the SEA Kingdom because I feel most comfortable underwater and I We could go diving in TEAMS... And I will teach you all how to scuba dive, its VERY simple, just relax and breath!

God loves you guys!


~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 11, 2013)

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]


I had to stop the video because 15 minutes is all youtube allows. 

I made this video TODAY on Jan 11th of 2013! (I'll answer your questions later when I feel up to it, but I'm hearing them sing about Me again.. )

I've got too many problems but these are true stories!



God loves you guys!


EDIT- It got real quiet... Hollywood knows Me.... What am I going to do with Myself? I've got too many problems. I'm One with The Spirit and I dont know what to do next, how can I teach without looking crazy? I'm just a noob at this. Its a true story too, and I'm NOT charging anyone for paper from My book, its a gift. I just dont want to talk about these things in Person... No thank you, I've gotten into too much trouble for talking. I'd rather keep My mouth shut but I feel convicted to talk... I've been posting HERE almost everyday since 2007 and I've had an opinion so dont act like you guys dont know..... I didnt do it on purpose though, I just wanted to find The Truth and make some money growing herbs.!

Dude those underwater streams are FRESH CURRENTS (and so much more)!)

I just dont want to be hated for doing what I believe is RIGHT!

EDIT- I'm so strong that I will throw you into the sky and pull you back using bungie cords and parashutes! LOL No more need for an airplane to sky dive with! LOL

NEXT we can use bungies to sling people to any part of the globe because parachutes work good to bring someone to the groud! So what? You guys think its a good idea instead of taking planes? It would be cheaper that way too. You wouldnt need fuel! So just get shot into the sky and land via parachute!

And Im stoned! We just need springs to do the job for that, like using electromagnets instad of magnets! Its more efficient this way, plus NO FUEL NEEDED just potential energy! Thats what God did with all of the planets, He said "Where do you want to go?" And He threw Us in SPACE but only to find The Way back again!

We cann move many things with just springs so why not? We can just sling things and people to where they want to go instead of using fuel to get them there, just pull back a spring and let it rip! And then rip another spring agian! And so on. Is that more efficient?! Just springs and electro-magnets to keep it flowing! Maybe We can use those Light motors and (sun) lasers to let them rip too! Why not use mirrors and sun lasers to do the transportation? Lets put mirrors around the SUN and let it do the work for Us because you couldnt ask for much more atomic energy than Our Son! My voices say, Do good things and help people!"

I'm 27 so what was Jesus at 30-33? I guess thats when we all figure out?! The show started at 23 years old and NOT 30; so dont act like you dont know! LOL

I, George Manuel Oliveira, AM a "Spiritual Writer" and Im not a "Science Fiction write!"

I've been to PRISON and MENTAL HOSPITALS or THE LIONS DEN a bunch of times. Its currenty 7! LOL Who else?

I guess by NOW I AM THE King of CALIFORIA! I AM in the E(XTRA) T(er..) parites! Do you have a better solution?

Why cant I just be Me?

EDIT- You can have UNDERWATER SPACE-BALLS that have like 4 or more bubbles in it. So the same space could have X extra floors, walls and ceilings. Like a ball inside of a ball inside of a ball inside another SPACE BALL. It would be trippy but its cool! RIGHT? There is enough power in the universe to handle X trillions of times more people so why not live it up? Power is NOT the PROBLEM its a process from getting HERE to THERE! I'll make worlds out of GOLD and DIAMONDS just to prove a point, but now I still have to suffer this transition!

Universe inside of Universe inside of Universe etc. inside of Multiverse inside of Multiverse inside of Multriverse, etc. etc. etc so what univerCITY am I on again? LOL, I dont believe most of the stuff they teach in school about REAL His-story!

I AM The Annointed One, so what? When is everyone going to get the picture? I'm NOT responsible for this, because I just found out at 23 years old. Thats why I came up with THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT idea because I cant do it alone! But THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT can make it happen with just ONE VOTE! Can you prove Me wrong? So why not believe??

People might get very overwhelmed by this but who did I say can get hurt? I'm throwing out salvation for the people, what else is there to believe? Safty FIRST!

I have lots of feelings though, I've most likely felt like you do at time, I've been mad and depressed and sad and lonely and helpless and Ive had "a chip on My shoulder" but I feel glad and elated and (sometimes) content and spiritual and godly and blessed and I AM 100% human so dont think I can walk on water but I can throw a mulberry tree in the ocean, or maybe put cities underwater (all over the place) to explore and pick lobsters and crabs and go spear fishing! LOL, I've told you guys al(l)read(y), READ The BIBLE!

I believe in birth control but not abortion!

One can put 1,000 to flight and 2 can but 10,000 to flight, but what about the 10,000? How many can 10,000 put to flight? And so forth..... The Bible only says what One Person and 2 people can do, but what about the product? How many can 10,000 put to flight if One can put 1,000, because it sounds like the domino effect! LOL What can the internet do with 7 billion people giving their best opinion? Can you say (Basic Introduction) Before Leaving Earth? I'll build most things from HEMP PLASTIC because I can grow millions of acres of HEMP because of t) the good things that it can do! I'm going to need lots of care-takers and gardeners and farmers to grow (basically whatever we need.) What would happen if everyone could grow as much herb as they wanted to from one of their homes? What would happen if Christ legalized HEMP for THE WHOLE WORLD? And they grew it for the best products that the world had need of!

EDIT- I thought of a toilet that sucked bad air out from under the "throne" and expels it through duct work and outside. I thought of this kind of toilet within 6 months or so, its been a while since I invented this! LOL, Your shit wont stink after you get this toilet!

You guys are funny and you know I'm a little funny too, its just all too crazy! Nuclear powered tools to help the job get done and the FUSION will make bigger elements!

EDIT- I liked the CP99 bb gun so much I bought them for My family too! Its alot of fun and its accurate and shoots like 200 bbs from one little CO2! LOL I'm stoned 


[youtube]SWHmNik10RY[/youtube] I should keep My mouth shut but its cool!


This video was posted 10 days after I saw those UFOs on July 2 of 2012! LOL

[youtube]ZPju_NFwVXs[/youtube] We need to try and out do the ET people... They are too funny but I think they like us! I'll make peace on ESPn!

I dont want any kids reading this! No thank you, RIU.org is at least 18 plus! I like to have adult fun too, but I was born like this and I have liked these things since I was a boy.... And I've done alot of things too. I'm just tripping of spiritual stuff, its intesnse!

EDIT-Sun light can be turned into planets! And other Earth ships! I bet the ETs have been here as long as us, or longer because time is relative and that&#8217;s because of time travelers, sowhat year is it? How many planets do I own again? Whats the count? (Maybe The Rapture happened 1,000,000 years ago or maybe 2,000?


I used to play paintball EVERY SINGLE DAY when I was a kid, I still love it!

[youtube]COw2mfnqwjE[/youtube]

The soldiers should play paintball and not guns!


God loves you guys!






~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Jan 13, 2013)

And this folks is why we need to eradicate religious teaching from our society .
YOU NEED MENTAL HELP , LIKE SERIOUSLY .


----------



## cobra28widow (Jan 13, 2013)

hey nevaeh420 can you write bigger because I can barely read your posts lol


----------



## cheechako (Jan 13, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> And this folks is why we need to eradicate religious teaching from our society .
> YOU NEED MENTAL HELP , LIKE SERIOUSLY .


No comment on religion here, but calling this guy a "Religion Teacher" is like calling Launchpad McQuack a Flight Instructor.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 13, 2013)

This might help explain things... plus it's a pretty sweet song. 

[video=youtube;jyvo6gY9zLA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyvo6gY9zLA[/video]

"You're no jesus, you're no elvis, you're no answer."


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 14, 2013)

A cup lid that can make your coffee or tea cooler (via fans) and stoves with timed burners!

I can decorate too!

You guys are only mad because you never heard of this before, because I've been making most of it up since 2008. I thought, what do people need? And since I went to college for ENGINEERING it comes easy because I can just think of something that people would want and "I call those things that are not as though they were!"

So just "CALL THE THINGS THAT ARE NOT AS THOUGH THEY WERE!" Thats all I'm doing, I'm trying to improve peoples lives and beccause of My ENGINEERING backround I figure out NEW WAYS to do it because I am very creative, because I came from The Creator and He has blessed Me with this gift! Its only words on a computer, but what do they all mean? I'm typing about THINGS THAT I ALREADY KNOW and if its a NEW INVENTION than I will tell you guys about it, like using fans on cup lids to cool down your coffee or your too hot beverage... I thought of that today..... And the stoves that have timed burners, I thought of that this week too because I left My tea kettle on too long.. So what do I do? I design a better way! Its The Way and the Truth, and the ......


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 14, 2013)

A cup lid that can make your coffee or tea cooler (via fans) or hotter via a feul cell and liquid Hydrogen! And stoves with timed burners!

I can decorate too!

You guys are only mad because you never heard of this before, because I've been making most of it up since 2008. I thought, what do people need? And since I went to college for ENGINEERING it comes easy because I can just think of something that people would want and "I call those things that are not as though they were!"

So just "CALL THE THINGS THAT ARE NOT AS THOUGH THEY WERE!" Thats all I'm doing, I'm trying to improve peoples lives and beccause of My ENGINEERING backround I figure out NEW WAYS to do it because I am very creative, because I came from The Creator and He has blessed Me with this gift! Its only words on a computer, but what do they all mean? I'm typing about THINGS THAT I ALREADY KNOW and if its a NEW INVENTION than I will tell you guys about it, like using fans on cup lids to cool down your coffee or your too hot beverage... I thought of that today..... And the stoves that have timed burners, I thought of that this week too because I left My tea kettle on too long.. So what do I do? I design a better way! Its The Way and the Truth, and the ...... 


I will keep making things better, like how your sh!t wont stink after the toilet vaccums are installed! It will suck the stinky air right right beneath your bum, and expel it though the roof! But they wouldnt let Me patent My inventions, I guess they werent good enough- so I'm going to have to think of more!

I've never heard anyone talk about these things, so its NEW to Me and you too!

What about your vehicle being turned into a BACKUP POWER GENERATOR FOR YOUR HOME? Its too easy, you just need a VEHICLE and a POWER INVERTER and an EXTENSION CORD and thats it for turning your car into a GENERATOR to power your house just in case of a hurricane or whatever! I thought of that around a little less than a year ago! What about My inventions on youtube? Did you hear those? Jesus said "You indeed are My disciples (and friends) if you do whatever I say!" Who knows Me and has actually READ the Basic Instructions Before LEAVING EARTH? 

Want FREE fuel for yout vehicle? The OCEAN is LOADED with Hydrogen and Oxygen (or the same stuff NASA used)! There is enough FUEL in the SEA and POWER (from FUSION) to give EVERYONE FREE FUEL for life! I learned about ELECTROLSIS in ENGINEERING as a senior in High School in 2004 on My own.... This would give FREE abundant CLEAN burning FUEL FOREVER! I thought of that like 8 years ago! LOL and I've been preaching about it for years too... But I dont know who is listening so I have to repeat Myself sometimes! What if you wouldnt have to pay for getting to ..... work, or vacation or recreation? Because after the infrastructure is built than it will be virtually FREE but its going to take time, but I'm on it!

Some of you have swited your names too because some of you have been here since 2006 or sooner, so dont act like you dont know Me.... Just because it says that I'm on RIU since 2012, its BS because I've been posting since 2007 ALSO I have made over 6 THOUSAND posts on here so dont act like I'm a noob because you guys can READ. I'm a noob at this Jesus thing, and you guys know it too!

God loves you guys!

~PEACE~


----------



## Heisenberg (Jan 14, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> A cup lid that can make your coffee or tea cooler (via fans) or hotter via a feul cell and liquid Hydrogen! And stoves with timed burners!


http://www.joulies.com/

"See those shiny metal beans? They want to eat up all the extra thermal energy that makes coffee too hot so you can drink it sooner without burning your tongue."


"How do they do that? Their polished stainless steel shells are full of a very special phase change material (an ingredient in food) that melts at 140°F. When you put them in your coffee this PCM begins melting, absorbing a LOT of heat in the process and cooling your coffee down much faster than normal."


"Where does all that heat go? It&#8217;s stored right inside your Coffee Joulies&#8482;. When your coffee reaches 140°F (the perfect drinking temperature) the molten PCM begins solidifying again, releasing all that energy back into your coffee to keep it at a comfortable and delicious drinking temperature. The more heat you feed your Joulies, the longer they&#8217;ll keep your coffee warm."


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 14, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Now I'm really confused. Dome? Corner?


A slice of the pie... HAHA, a quarter piece of a pie is a "corner" right? I know what your saying but i didnt know a better way to put it at the time..... The underwater domes can be cut like pieces of a pie or any other shape too. Movies in the underwater plastic beaches because of FIBER OPTICS, so if you want to lay on the sand and look up and watch a movie with your buds, after surfing, than why not? You can use blue-tooth so it doesnt bother other people! It will be like a BIG TV and also brighter than sunshine (for tanning, with some clouds,,, maybe) or you can check the email because there will be wi-fi for your smart phones! 

How about that? 

God loves you!



Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Was not expecting that answer. I just figured you were dead certain that your religion is the only way to "god" and those who follow something else are damned. I still think you're nuts but it doesnt look like you are doing harm to anybody. *Keep on doing what you're doing Jesus*.


LOL, thank you..... (and I take a bow)

I dont care what people believe, but I feel like I have to say what I believe so I can reflect.... I just hope people find happiness in whatever "religion" they choose... I'm just trying to vindicate Myself and the believers that beleive..... I like lots of diversity because if everyone believed in the same thing than it would get old. You know?

I'm just saying that I AM a Prophet because if I say otherwise than people are going to expect something I cant do. I can say that I AM The Holy Spirit too because they say He is a Person, like Me. Maybe I AM The Spirit that Jesus talked about in The Bible? I dont know, but I feel that I fit that description! But I've got into too much trouble saying "I AM Jesus or God" and I know I AM NOT God but I believed I'm Jesus and Jesus said "If you've seen Me than you've seen The Father... I and The Father are One!" So I wondered but I'm going to say I'm The Spirit because no one can (conclusivly) deny that one.. And it should be OBVIOUS that I AM The Prophet!

As I said, "I believe we are gods..." We are gods because we are Gods; meaning because we belong to God, we are heirs and therefor little gods.... So I believe we are all divine in a way..... But I dont tell people this because its NOT My place!

God loves you!



cannabineer said:


> So squirrels from Texas can live there too. cn


So your from Texas? The biggest state in the 48. Thats cool! Why cant Texas squirrels live there? There can be all sorts of climates and you can have a GARDEN the size of a few ACRES attached to your UNDERWATER home, and maybe some of these HUGE GARDENS can be connected to your garden and your friends.. But whos to say how big these "domes" can get? Lets do the math about HOW BIG IS THE REAL ESTATE IN THE OCEAN? I'd have to say that there is plenty of room for us all to have a few MANSIONS!

Your X acre GARDEN thats UNDERWATER could be at the season you want... It would be like a "grow room".. Maybe you could have 4 GARDENS,,,,, ONE for winter, ONE for spring, ONE for summer and ONE for fall.. Its not like it cant be done if we have more POWER for anything via NUCLEAR FUSION! But I'm not going to tell you guys how many gardens you can have but THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT will help split up the OCEAN to people, NOT Me because I would make the population eponentiall multiply in only a few years. There would be 30 BILLIONS people here by the year 2030.... Thats why I've thought about building planets from the Astroid belt!

God loves you!



cheechako said:


> I just thought domes were round and.... never mind, geometry just confuses me.


Thats a funny comic! 

Obviously the domes can be ANY SHAPE- its My word for BUBBLE because the bottoms should be flat to walk on... But pick ANY SHAPE and the dome can be like that, even BIG PICTURES like My Name "GEORGE" all connected using HEMP PLASTIC DOMES! Its actually funny because any shape can be made into bubbles or "domes"..


So in the comic, the people were right and the guy with the stick was right too... funny


God loves you!



greenswag said:


> I wonder if they still have a bed/room reserved for you in that hospital.


You know Me!!!! I just dont know who I'm talking to! 

I get it though! I've got "big brother" watcing Me.... And God knows who else is watching "The TrueMan Show"! Starring "JC"

God loves you!



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> And this folks is why we need to eradicate religious teaching from our society .
> YOU NEED MENTAL HELP , LIKE SERIOUSLY .


LOL, thanks 

God loves you!



cobra28widow said:


> hey nevaeh420 can you write bigger because I can barely read your posts lol


Ya, right! 

LOL, I feel as though I sometimes have important things to say!

God loves you!



cheechako said:


> No comment on religion here, but calling this guy a "Religion Teacher" is like calling Launchpad McQuack a Flight Instructor.


I said that "I AM NOT religious, but I AM A SPRITUAL writer!" In other words, I AM (a)Spirit writing!

I dont want to tell people what to believe!!! I'm only telling My experience to enlightenment!!!! Do I know everything? NO and NO again, but I think I can help in some ways! But who knows EVERYTHING?

I'm a dude that stands for God, thats all!

God loves you!



Heisenberg said:


> http://www.joulies.com/
> 
> "See those shiny metal beans? They want to eat up all the extra thermal energy that makes coffee too hot so you can drink it sooner without burning your tongue."
> 
> ...


My inventions are My inventions! Do they exist on other planets? YES they do because we are living WAY BACK IN TIME... Other planets could be in the year 27,000,000,000 and they look at us as children needing help. I bet the ET people have it all figured out. But I've heard people say that the world is a ZOO, and (ET) people watch zoos!

I just looked a little about the metal coffee beans and they might work better to cool the beverage down because fans on top of your mug might make it bad for car travel because of spillage... I thought of the fans because I was hovering My indoor helicopter over My hot drink to cool it off! HAHA.... But that might not be the best way to cool a drink down but its funny how I thought of it from hovering My helicopter over My drink! Its an idea but I'm willing to admit a different way might be better,,,, but thats how I think. I see NUCLEAR (FUSION) POWERED TOOLS carving the world into a utopian society. 

I still think that ripping ocean channels throughout the globe would help alot too... At first a checker board of parallel lines and then pictures of ocean from SPACE!

EDIT- Hey guys, I was just thinking BIG and I was wondering "Why cant WE ALL HAVE PRIVATE BEACHES?" And X ACRES of plastic gardens when it can be any season of the year for YOU? Want to play in the snow and make snow angels? What about springtime when the flowers are in bloom? What about some nice 80-90 degree weather? What about harvest time? What about all these options at your finger tips? I can make all these things from HEMP PLASTIC! It will be like being on vacation 80% of the time and work a little just to keep buisy and help society! I said PRIVATE UNDERWATER BEACH and 4 SEASONS (of garden) connected to your MANSION! And since EVERYONE will know how to grow for their self than NO ONE WILL GO HUNGRY or THIRSTY because of the REVERSE OSMOSIS STRAWS I told you guys about! How many jobs would this create? And if there is no poor people than their will be LESS CRIME for sure... Less crime because no one will be desperate!

Bsically I'm going to turn the continents into HUGE ISLANDS and make all these things possible! But ONE at a time, I'm NOT going to impose on any nation, but if that nation wants Me to be (their) King than I'll protect them and carve their world into utter bliss! I'd rather have THE OCEAN than the continents because no one lives in the ocean and its BIGGER! I'm not trying to impose on anyone, if you read what I write or watch My videos than thats your buisness but I'm NOT imposing on anyone.... This is Who I AM!

EDIT- its not really funny right now! I feel like there were people that knew about Me before I knew about Me..... Like people knew I'm Christ before I found out in 2008 when I told all of you guys My Name... Thats a FACT too, I told you guys WAY BACK in 2008 and then I went to more mental hospitals, and its a struggle! You guys get to watch and I dont want to watch! LOL,,,, I've made tons of mistakes and I have to eat and drink and thusly poop, pee, burp, fart and embarassing things! 

The space jets that can be turned into little subs are sick! Do you want to take a submarine ride or fly out into outer space? 

I wonder Who I AM in the future!?!? But what can I do NOW? How do I get from HERE to HERE? or THEN? or NOW in the future? I just want to live in THE PROMISED LAND! How do we get around this mountain to get to THE PROMISED LAND? You guys now know The Promised Land! I promised THE PROMISE LAND for this generation, go read THE BIBLE!

It seems that the past and future were made for THE NOW! What year is it? It feels like time doesnt really matter anymore because we dont even know what year it is relative to when Christ was born... Right? And how old are the people that were alive when Jesus was alive? Like if someone was born 15BC and survived long enough to see Jesus at 30 years old than that person would be 45 at 30AD or 10 at 5BC or 45 years old but realitive to what Person? So I'm not going to say anything besides THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT is going to have to decide! I'm NOT saying what year it is because you wouldnt believe! 


I want to know what is LIVE? Who am I live to? You guys can read what I'm writing now, but whos watching Me? SHIT!

Work out equipment that uses ALTERNATORS instead of weights; to produce power when you work out! I just dont want to be smothered by people (in person), because I'm NOT a celebrity and I dont want to be one! 


If you've read this far than consider yourself a disciple. A deciple lives through out the AGE and spreads a Message to the humble! I know some of you guys are DISCIPLES! You know who you are, the people in the ARMY of God.... I'm in "top secret" operations for God! Because He is My Boss! I dont work for anyone is what I'm saying! My job was feeding people with FISH from SCUBA DIVING or from FISHING on COMMERCIAL BOATS, but I told you guys that already! HA HA 

EDIT- I give the POWER to the people.... because they can chose whats best! I just want to go for a ride with them.... I just dont want to talk about it! I'm NOT talking about this stuff because I've been called crazy too many times!



[youtube]eb6seu90dX8[/youtube]

I played this video for you guys like 4 years ago! I swear!

EDIT- I told you guys that The Lord of the SEA built the great pyramids! The easiest way would be to build a mote (or a water barricade) around it and fill it with salt water and use BIG boats from on top of it! That could BUILD PYRAMIDS real quick that way! How big of a stone can a 1,000 ft SHIP lift? How big of a stone can a 1,000 foot boat move? So why not use the NUCLEAR (FUSION) powered LASERS to make the blocks and use HUGE SHIPS to make BIGGER PYRAMIDS and leave it for posterity? I could do it on a SIMULATION if I had the space and equipment! Whos going to prove Me wrong? I just said it! But I've had the notion that the GREAT PYRAMIDS were built underwater because I watched a youtube video about 3 months ago that said there was SALT on the walls! So underwater architecture was My best guess!

EDIT- How about robbin hood? 


I posted this pic about 4 years ago too! I used to hunt with a bow! I got 2 deer and I could put arrow on top of arrow!











[youtube]pS3DtWas2mw[/youtube]


I'm going to have to employ the world because of the jobs available... What can you do for The KINGdom?


Some Scripture!







*Psalm 1-6*

New King James Version (NKJV)

*BOOK ONE: Psalms 1&#8212;41*

*The Way of the Righteous and the End of the Ungodly*

1 Blessed _is_ the man
Who walks not in the counsel of the ungodly,
Nor stands in the path of sinners,
Nor sits in the seat of the scornful;
[SUP]2 [/SUP]But his delight _is_ in the law of the Lord,
And in His law he meditates day and night.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]He shall be like a tree
Planted by the rivers of water,
That brings forth its fruit in its season,
Whose leaf also shall not wither;
And whatever he does shall prosper.

[SUP]4 [/SUP]The ungodly _are_ not so,
But _are_ like the chaff which the wind drives away.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Therefore the ungodly shall not stand in the judgment,
Nor sinners in the congregation of the righteous.

[SUP]6 [/SUP]*For the Lord knows the way of the righteous,
But the way of the ungodly shall perish.*

*The Messiah&#8217;s Triumph and Kingdom*

2 *Why do the nations rage,
And the people plot a vain thing?
[SUP]2 [/SUP]The kings of the earth set themselves,
And the rulers take counsel together,
Against the Lord and against His Anointed, saying,
[SUP]3 [/SUP]&#8220;Let us break Their bonds in pieces
And cast away Their cords from us.&#8221;*

[SUP]4 [/SUP]*He who sits in the heavens shall laugh;
The Lord shall hold them in derision.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Then He shall speak to them in His wrath,
And distress them in His deep displeasure:
[SUP]6 [/SUP]&#8220;Yet I have set My King
On**My holy hill of Zion.&#8221;

[SUP]7 [/SUP]&#8220;I will declare the decree:
The Lord has said to Me,
&#8216;You are My Son,
Today I have begotten You.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Ask of Me, and I will give You
The nations for Your inheritance,
And the ends of the earth for Your possession.
[SUP]9 [/SUP]You shall break[SUP][a][/SUP] them with a rod of iron;
You shall dash them to pieces like a potter&#8217;s vessel.&#8217;&#8221;*

[SUP]10 [/SUP]*Now therefore, be wise, O kings;
Be instructed, you judges of the earth.
[SUP]11 [/SUP]Serve the Lord with fear,
And rejoice with trembling.
[SUP]12 [/SUP] Kiss the Son,[SUP][b][/SUP] lest [SUP][c][/SUP] He be angry,
And you perish in the way,
When His wrath is kindled but a little.
Blessed are all those who put their trust in Him.*

*The Lord Helps His Troubled People*

*A Psalm of David when he fled from Absalom his son.*

3 Lord, how they have increased who trouble me!
Many _are_ they who rise up against me.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]Many _are_ they who say of me,
&#8220;_There is_ no help for him in God.&#8221; Selah

[SUP]3[/SUP]But You, O Lord, _are_ a shield for me,
My glory and the One who lifts up my head.
[SUP]4 [/SUP]I cried to the Lord with my voice,
And He heard me _*from His holy hill*_. Selah  





(BOTH the houses that I first grew MJ at were ON HILLS..... The 63 Pine st and 36 Aroostook Ave were both on HILLS and I told you guys about "The Parable about the Sower")




[SUP]5 [/SUP]I lay down and slept;
I awoke, for the Lord sustained me.
[SUP]6 [/SUP]I will not be afraid of ten thousands of people
Who have set _themselves_ against me all around.

[SUP]7 [/SUP]Arise, O Lord;
*Save me, O my God!*
For You have struck all my enemies on the cheekbone;
You have broken the teeth of the ungodly.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Salvation _belongs_ to the Lord.
Your blessing _is_ upon Your people. Selah

*The Safety of the Faithful*

*To the Chief Musician. With stringed instruments. A Psalm of David.*

4 Hear me when I call, O God of my righteousness!
You have relieved me in _my_ distress;
Have mercy on me, and hear my prayer.

[SUP]2 [/SUP]How long, O you sons of men,
_Will you turn_ my glory to shame?
_How long_ will you love worthlessness
_And_ seek falsehood? Selah
[SUP]3 [/SUP]But know that the Lord has set apart[SUP][d][/SUP] for Himself him who is godly;
The Lord will hear when I call to Him.

[SUP]4 [/SUP]Be angry, and do not sin.
Meditate within your heart on your bed, and be still. Selah
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Offer the sacrifices of righteousness,
And put your trust in the Lord.

[SUP]6 [/SUP]_There are_ many who say,
&#8220;Who will show us _any_ good?&#8221;
Lord, lift up the light of Your countenance upon us.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]You have put gladness in my heart,
More than in the season that their grain and wine increased.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]I will both lie down in peace, and sleep;
For You alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety.

*A Prayer for Guidance*

*To the Chief Musician. With flutes.[SUP][e][/SUP] A Psalm of David.*

5 Give ear to my words, O Lord,
Consider my meditation.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]*Give heed to the voice of my cry,
My King and my God,
For to You I will pray.
*[SUP]3 [/SUP]My voice You shall hear in the morning, O Lord;
In the morning I will direct _it_ to You,
And I will look up.

[SUP]4 [/SUP]*For You are not a God who takes pleasure in wickedness,
Nor shall evil dwell with You.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]The boastful shall not stand in Your sight;
You hate all workers of iniquity.
[SUP]6 [/SUP]You shall destroy those who speak falsehood;
The Lord abhors the bloodthirsty and deceitful man.
*
[SUP]7 [/SUP]But as for me, I will come into Your house in the multitude of Your mercy;
In fear of You I will worship toward Your holy temple.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Lead me, O Lord, in Your righteousness because of my enemies;
Make Your way straight before my face.

[SUP]9 [/SUP]For _there is_ no faithfulness in their mouth;
Their inward part _is_ destruction;
Their throat _is_ an open tomb;
They flatter with their tongue.
[SUP]10[/SUP]*Pronounce them guilty, O God!
Let them fall by their own counsels;
Cast them out in the multitude of their transgressions,
For they have rebelled against You.

*[SUP]11 [/SUP]But let all those rejoice who put their trust in You;
Let them ever shout for joy, because You defend them;
*Let those also who love Your name
Be joyful in You.
[SUP]12 [/SUP]For You, O Lord, will bless the righteous;
*With favor You will surround him as _with_ a shield.

*A Prayer of Faith in Time of Distress*

*To the Chief Musician. With stringed instruments. On an eight-stringed harp.[SUP][f][/SUP] A Psalm of David.*

6 O Lord, do not rebuke me in Your anger,
Nor chasten me in Your hot displeasure.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]Have mercy on me, O Lord, for I _am_ weak;
O Lord, heal me, for my bones are troubled.
[SUP]3 [/SUP]My soul also is greatly troubled;
*But You, O Lord&#8212;how long?*

*[SUP]4 [/SUP]Return, O Lord, deliver me!
Oh, save me for Your mercies&#8217; sake!
[SUP]5 [/SUP]For in death there is no remembrance of You;
In the grave who will give You thanks?*

[SUP]6 [/SUP]I am weary with my groaning;
All night I make my bed swim;
I drench my couch with my tears.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]My eye wastes away because of grief;
It grows old because of all my enemies.

[SUP]8 [/SUP]Depart from me, all you workers of iniquity;
For the Lord has heard the voice of my weeping.
[SUP]9 [/SUP]The Lord has heard my supplication;
The Lord will receive my prayer.
[SUP]10 [/SUP]Let all my enemies be ashamed and greatly troubled;
Let them turn back _and_ be ashamed suddenly.








*Psalm 8*

New King James Version (NKJV)

*The Glory of the Lord in Creation*

*To the Chief Musician. On the instrument of Gath.[SUP][a][/SUP] A Psalm of David.*

8 O Lord, our Lord,
*How excellent is Your name in all the earth,
Who have set Your glory above the heavens!

*[SUP]2 [/SUP]Out of the mouth of babes and nursing infants
You have ordained strength,
Because of Your enemies,
That You may silence the enemy and the avenger.

[SUP]3 [/SUP]*When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers,
The moon and the stars, which You have ordained,
[SUP]4 [/SUP]What is man that You are mindful of him,
And the son of man that You visit him?
[SUP]5 [/SUP]For You have made him a little lower than the angels,[SUP][b][/SUP]
And You have crowned him with glory and honor.*

[SUP]6 [/SUP]You have made him to have dominion over the works of Your hands;
You have put all _things_ under his feet,
[SUP]7 [/SUP]All sheep and oxen&#8212;
*Even the beasts of the field,
[SUP]8 [/SUP]The birds of the air,
And the fish of the sea
That pass through the paths of the seas.

[SUP]9 [/SUP]O Lord, our Lord,
How excellent is Your name in all the earth!*



*Psalm 9-10*

New King James Version (NKJV)

*Prayer and Thanksgiving for the Lord&#8217;s Righteous Judgments*

*To the Chief Musician. To the tune of &#8220;Death of the Son.&#8221;[SUP][a][/SUP] A Psalm of David.*

9* I will praise You, O Lord, with my whole heart;
I will tell of all Your marvelous works.
[SUP]2 [/SUP]I will be glad and rejoice in You;
I will sing praise to Your name, O Most High.*

[SUP]3 [/SUP]When my enemies turn back,
They shall fall and perish at Your presence.
[SUP]4 [/SUP]For You have maintained my right and my cause;
*You sat on the throne judging in righteousness.
[SUP]5 [/SUP]You have rebuked the nations,
You have destroyed the wicked;
You have blotted out their name forever and ever.*

*[SUP]6 [/SUP]O enemy, destructions are finished forever!
And you have destroyed cities;
Even their memory has perished.
[SUP]7 [/SUP]But the Lord shall endure forever;
He has prepared His throne for judgment.
[SUP]8 [/SUP]He shall judge the world in righteousness,
And He shall administer judgment for the peoples in uprightness.
*
[SUP]9 [/SUP]The Lord also will be a refuge for the oppressed,
A refuge in times of trouble.
[SUP]10 [/SUP]And those who know Your name will put their trust in You;
For You, Lord, have not forsaken those who seek You.

[SUP]11 [/SUP]Sing praises to the Lord, who dwells in Zion!
Declare His deeds among the people.
[SUP]12 [/SUP]*When He avenges blood, He remembers them;
He does not forget the cry of the humble.*

[SUP]13 [/SUP]Have mercy on me, O Lord!
Consider my trouble from those who hate me,
You who lift me up from the gates of death,
[SUP]14 [/SUP]That I may tell of all Your praise
In the gates of the daughter of Zion.
I will rejoice in Your salvation.

*[SUP]15 [/SUP]The nations have sunk down in the pit which they made;
In the net which they hid, their own foot is caught.
[SUP]16 [/SUP]The Lord is known by the judgment He executes;
The wicked is snared in the work of his own hands.*

Meditation.[SUP][b][/SUP] Selah
[SUP]17 [/SUP]*The wicked shall be turned into hell,
And all the nations that forget God.
*[SUP]18 [/SUP]For the needy shall not always be forgotten;
The expectation of the poor shall _not_ perish forever.

[SUP]19 [/SUP]Arise, O Lord,
Do not let man prevail;
*Let the nations be judged in Your sight.
[SUP]20 [/SUP]Put them in fear, O Lord,
That the nations may know themselves to be but men*. Selah

*A Song of Confidence in God&#8217;s Triumph over Evil*

10 Why do You stand afar off, O Lord?
_Why_ do You hide in times of trouble?
[SUP]2 [/SUP]The wicked in _his_ pride persecutes the poor;
Let them be caught in the plots which they have devised.

[SUP]3 [/SUP]For the wicked boasts of his heart&#8217;s desire;
He blesses the greedy _and_ renounces the Lord.
[SUP]4 [/SUP]The wicked in his proud countenance does not seek _God;_
God _is_ in none of his thoughts.

[SUP]5 [/SUP]His ways are always prospering;
Your judgments _are_ far above, out of his sight;
_As for_ all his enemies, he sneers at them.
[SUP]6 [/SUP]He has said in his heart, &#8220;I shall not be moved;
I shall never be in adversity.&#8221;
[SUP]7 [/SUP]His mouth is full of cursing and deceit and oppression;
Under his tongue _is_ trouble and iniquity.

[SUP]8 [/SUP]He sits in the lurking places of the villages;
In the secret places he murders the innocent;
His eyes are secretly fixed on the helpless.
[SUP]9 [/SUP]He lies in wait secretly, as a lion in his den;
He lies in wait to catch the poor;
He catches the poor when he draws him into his net.
[SUP]10 [/SUP]So he crouches, he lies low,
That the helpless may fall by his strength.
[SUP]11 [/SUP]He has said in his heart,
&#8220;God has forgotten;
He hides His face;
He will never see.&#8221;

[SUP]12 [/SUP]Arise, O Lord!
O God, lift up Your hand!
Do not forget the humble.
*[SUP]13 [/SUP]Why do the wicked renounce God?*
He has said in his heart,
&#8220;You will not require _an account._&#8221;

[SUP]14 [/SUP]But You have seen, for You observe trouble and grief,
To repay _it_ by Your hand.
T*he helpless commits himself to You;
You are the helper of the fatherless.
[SUP]15 [/SUP]Break the arm of the wicked and the evil man;
Seek out his wickedness until You find none*.

[SUP]16 [/SUP]*The Lord is King forever and ever;
The nations have perished out of His land.
[SUP]17 [/SUP]Lord, You have heard the desire of the humble;
You will prepare their heart;
You will cause Your ear to hear,
[SUP]18 [/SUP]To do justice to the fatherless and the oppressed,
That the man of the earth may oppress no more.
*





The Word of God is SHARPER than any two edged sword! I dont even talk as BOLD as The Bible is BOLD! I'm inventing The Way out!







I'm NOT even going to explain Scripture because I will say that "I AM The Lord, and there is none like Me from heaven above to earth below. I plan on avenging My people with haste and bringing forth "the living water" to grow somes "oasis" in the "deserts". To free the nations from the tyranny from the opressor. And cast the "Rothchilds" into the pit and split their $500 TRILLION dollars to give to the people and stimulate the economy forever!" 

You guys dont need Me to say those things because its IMPLIED because you've read this far! 








That NEW King George, will wake up screaming!




[youtube]NxY9plz858I[/youtube]





That NEW King George, will wake up screaming!



EDIT- Now I know! I dont know everything and I dont want to either, but I know! I know that this is My world and My Life and I have to make ready! God would NOT be happy with Me if things stay the same.... So I have to change things a little by a little until ALL of the CHILDREN of God are content! My weapons are The Word of God and His protection! Its not a physical battle but a spiritual battle.... I dont need a military because the believers are going to believe these things into being. What would happen if EVERYONE said, "Ya, I want to live in this NEW world?" What would happen if it was good for My whole flock? It is written "My sheep know My voice and they wont follow another!" So I say there are GREENER PASTURES to graze at. What would Jesus do? or What should Jesus do? What should Jesus do? What would you do? What should you do? What should We do? I've prophesied as much as needed..... I've told you guys THE MASTERs PLAN! How is this going to work? How do we get from here to there? Personal beaches and GARDENS that can be in ANY SEASON! God has told Me that I can do these things IN THIS Life for His children! Lets get the "ball" rolling and take out THE DEVIL by putting the Rothchilds in PRISON for life and take his money and split it up for the next 200 years or so! I've been telling you guys this stuff for AGES! Take his money and divide it up for us! I'd be happy with just A MILLION dollars but it would be more like over 30 million a piece. Divide 5 TRILLION dollars by the 7 BILLION people that are alive, and thats how much We should get! But we need to save some for our kids and our kids kids until no one is poor ever again! Its the central banks that need to be reformed until the people control it and NOT the banksters! It should be one of the most debated subjects on THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT! How much is a life worth? How can you put a price on happiness?

I'm going to keep talking until it becomes a reality. Thats what a Prophet does, I call things into existance because I see right through it! I cant tell you when its going to happen but its coming quick! I will be know as THE GREATEST PROPHET to ever live! Does The Bible give you as much information about Christ as I do? NOW My Life is absolutly traceable. I was born in 1985 and I've been here 27 years now. Whats going to happen when I'm 30 years old? What will My world be like then? I only prophecy good things because thats all that I want, but not for the central banks, I predict that they are going to kiss the feet of Christ and repent or be utterly destroyed! If I can destroy just one entity than its got to be THE CENTRAL BANKS because they are the only ones worthy of DESTRUCTION! I would put THE CENTRAL BANKS in PRISON with the worst of the worst and let them get raped and beaten every day! I wouldnt wish that on anyone else though!



God loves you guys!


~PEACE~


----------



## cheechako (Jan 14, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thats a funny comic!


It is a B.C. comic - you know, "BC" - "Before You"



> The underwater domes can be cut like pieces of a pie or any other shape too. Movies in the underwater plastic beaches because of FIBER OPTICS, so if you want to lay on the sand and look up and watch a movie with your buds, after surfing, than why not? You can use blue-tooth so it doesnt bother other people! It will be like a BIG TV and also brighter than sunshine (for tanning, with some clouds,,, maybe) or you can check the email because there will be wi-fi for your smart phones!


I told you I burn easily. Jesus Christ, don't you listen???

Also, I have a slight fear of the water. I don't swim and have no desire to surf. You keep talking about sand everywhere and bright lights and a whole bunch more - are you planning some utopia or (literally) hell on earth?.



> I dont care what people believe


*Matthew 22:36-38*

&#8220;Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?&#8221;
Jesus replied: &#8220;&#8216;Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.&#8217; This is the first and greatest commandment.

Jesus Christ, you've changed.



> Hey guys, I was just thinking BIG and I was wondering "Why cant WE ALL HAVE PRIVATE BEACHES?" And X ACRES of plastic gardens when it can be any season of the year for YOU? Want to play in the snow and make snow angels?


It seems to me that we have too many people with private beaches already. I always hope the "big thinkers" are pondering ways to address child abuse, abuse in general, our pitiful education system and so on. Then, I am always reminded that the big thinkers don't really give a shit about that.

You know, Jesus (and Matthew) continued: And the second [greatest commandment] is "Love your neighbor as yourself". I always wonder "Why can't we all DO THAT?"

p.s. I keep teasing you about the whole "Christ" thing cause it was funny. You know... BC = Before You. But those jokes are getting old, especially since you finally admitted:



> I'm a dude that stands for God, thats all!


I think if you focus on that more instead of the JC/prophet thoughts, you might start to find some answers to the questions and doubts you have.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 14, 2013)

Heisenberg said:


> http://www.joulies.com/
> 
> "See those shiny metal beans? They want to eat up all the extra thermal energy that makes coffee too hot so you can drink it sooner without burning your tongue."
> 
> ...


 lol at "special phase-change material". I prefer the handier term "wax". cn


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 15, 2013)

I showed you guys this video like 5 years ago or so! 







[youtube]7vyVe-6YdUk[/youtube]





Do you guys remember? I just didnt tell you guys My Name back than because I didnt think it was special an I didnt want to get busted for growing herb! I've been posting on RIU.org since 2006,,,, YOU GUYS KNOW Me!




God loves you guys!


~PEACE~


----------



## sunni (Jan 15, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It it VERY SIMPLE to meet Him, just read what I say under here.
> 
> He says (which I did) to "SEARCH youtube for WeLoveYouJesus85
> 
> ...



guess what im pretty sure you own a clothing line in ontario and attend a gospel church i think i know who you are....


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 15, 2013)

sunni said:


> guess what im pretty sure you own a clothing line in ontario and attend a gospel church i think i know who you are....


Spill the beans Sunni!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 17, 2013)

We can all conclude that I'm crazy but I think its for a good reason... What if I didnt tell you guys a Word?

These things are tangible in the NEXT AGE! If I said it than I can make it happen or I already did it!

I've said too much though and I need to take a breather and reflect why I said so much?


I'm thinking about these things though and it makes Me wonder!



















The Great Global Warming Swindle


(and how many years ago did I link this? 4 years or more??? I showed this to you guys!)


[youtube]Ov0WwtPcALE[/youtube]









~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes, you've said too much already lol!


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 18, 2013)

racerboy71 said:


> how does one become born again?? i tried, but me mom's don't want me back in her womb despite all of me promises.. how did you manage to talk your mom into allowing it??


To become born again Pray out loud that Jesus Christ will save you, then get baptized in water at your local church.

"Jesus please save me in Jesus name amen"


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 18, 2013)

MAtthew 24:24 For false messiahs and false prophets will rise up and perform great signs and wonders so as to deceive, if possible, even God's chosen ones.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 19, 2013)

cheechako said:


> It is a B.C. comic - you know, "BC" - "Before You"




Ya, I know...


I warned you all about the conspiracies BEFORE I started believing I'm Christ. Than it was like WHOOOOW..... I told them and NOW I'm Christ? What do I do?? Thats why I've been to 7 mental hospitals, its because people (that are supposed to be close to Me) thought I'm crazy... I knew I was onto something BC or Before Christ and I was "dragging a stick" all across the globe and I came back... Metaphorically speaking!







cheechako said:


> I told you I burn easily. *Jesus Christ, don't you listen???*
> 
> Also, I have a slight fear of the water. I don't swim and have no desire to surf. You keep talking about sand everywhere and bright lights and a whole bunch more - are you planning some utopia or (literally) hell on earth?.



"Jesus Christ, dont you listen?" You guys are funny!


You dont have to swim, you can stay dry UNDERWATER using a DRYSUIT or a dry suit because that will keep you 100% dry and you can use a torpedo electronic pulling machine... Its like a mini sub that will take you from spot to spot; and that can run off of LIQUID Hydrogen with a fuel cell too!

You could get a SPACE JET too and go underwater and out of space or anywhere in between! They just need to be released to the public!

Whatever you guys want, if you believe it will come closer; so what do you like to do? Because its not like God wants to keep good things from good people. We are His Children!


You can do what you want, I'm just putting options out there... If you want to live on land and not go to the beach than I'm not going to stop you from just wanting to relax...... I'm just putting options out there..... I'm not telling anyone what to do, I'm saying what the world should be like but I'm not going to make anyone go to the beach!


No hell on earth, but UTOPIA! Its going to be hell for the CENTAL BANKS though because I think they lost their job! 








cheechako said:


> *Matthew 22:36-38*
> 
> &#8220;Teacher, which is the greatest commandment in the Law?&#8221;
> Jesus replied: &#8220;&#8216;Love the Lord your God with all your heart and with all your soul and with all your mind.&#8217; This is the first and greatest commandment.
> ...


"Jesus Christ, you've changed." You guys are funny!


I dont want to take glory from any man. I dont really want to be held responsible for it all either BECAUSE there is only so much I can do! Picture a person trying to balance the world on His shoulders and then needing to tie everyones shoes..... I've only got 2 arms but if YOU are His hands and feet than We are brothers fighting for freedom!


Of course its good to love The Lord with EVERYTHING but what about when The Lord has EVERYTHING? Love people because you love The Lord! I dont want to feel like I'm any more special than the people I see. I want to be rich though, but I should sell My autobiography.... I think its worth $13,,,,, HAHA ..... I just dont want to charge people for paper!


If people love Me than thats good because I love them too. I just dont want to be worshipped. People might want to be worshipped but NOT Me.. I'd rather be thought of as a friend in Life, a Person that loves God and helps people! I just dont want to be worshipped and maybe thats why God said "There shall be NO IDOLS!" or graven images because God is infinite and an idol is metal, stone or wood! Its a process, I'm still 27 years old and Jesus (allegedly) started His ministry at 30 years old! 







cheechako said:


> It seems to me that we have too many people with private beaches already. I always hope the "big thinkers" are pondering ways to address child abuse, abuse in general, our pitiful education system and so on. Then, I am always reminded that the big thinkers don't really give a shit about that.
> 
> You know, Jesus (and Matthew) continued: And the second [greatest commandment] is "Love your neighbor as yourself". I always wonder "Why can't we all DO THAT?"
> 
> ...


I was abused as a child, and I think the best solution for child abuse and poor schools is getting parents happy again. If the parents were upset all the time than there will be more conflict... Happy parents means happy kids! Pissed off parents means scared kids! And if parents had more money & more times off from work than they could help their kids with home work!


Lots of FREE DAYCARE for children! Places where they can do their homework and play and weekends and vacations too for the busy parents!







Ya, I admitted it,,,, I believe in The Bible but its only because of evidence!





God loves you!





sunni said:


> guess what im pretty sure you own a clothing line in ontario and attend a gospel church* i think i know who you are....*



Ya, I've been posting on RIU.org since 2006ish.... I would remember more of you guys if you told Me your names from 2007-2010... I have alot of friends on here but I can only see your avatar and screen names... I dont know how long most of you guys have been blogging on here for because it might not be your first name on here... Just like this name "Nevaeh420" is a NEW NAME but I've been blogging on here for over 6 years but I NEVER told anyone My real name because I didnt want cops to see because I was growing,, plus I didnt think there was anything special about My Name until 2008... Than I told you guys!




God loves you!





Zaehet Strife said:


> Yes, you've said too much already lol!




I know! Shhhh, dont tell anyone because its all true, but too much info! HAHA!




God loves you!








OldGrowth420 said:


> To become born again Pray out loud that Jesus Christ will save you, then get baptized in water at your local church.
> 
> "Jesus please save me in Jesus name amen"





Jesus saved us at the cross! He died so we could live. But He rose again and thats where the story actually begins! If He is alive again, than what is He going to do? 









OldGrowth420 said:


> MAtthew 24:24 For false messiahs and false prophets will rise up and perform great signs and wonders so as to deceive, if possible, even God's chosen ones.





Maybe I'm a fake? But I dont know, if you could find a place where I lied to you guys than I'd be shocked. Like they said earlier, subjective and objective evidence... Do I say subjective things? YES I do, but I also said "What are the chances?"



If I'm telling The Truth and the chances are impossible than why not believe? Why not believe the EVIDENCE for The Bible? I said earlier, "I'm not looking for freinds or attention." But I misspoke a little, I'm looking for disciples that will use the internet to further The Kingdom!




God loves you!





EDIT- What should I say? Should I say "I told you so?" I'll say it:


I TOLD YOU SO!




Jesus's death is The Beginning of His Story! So now that Christ is RISEN than it seems like We get to play! Christ is RISEN, and I'm going to tell everyone! This is going to be fun for everyone! It is written "There will be weeping and gnashing of teeth"! So its going to offend some but NOT the majority because We are Believers! Its just The Beginning of His Story!

He went to Heaven and its been Rapture ready since!

If Jesus died and LIVES in Heaven than where are We? He is The King of Kings there and He lives on Earth too! Jesus is The Lord of Lords in Heaven so now what?


[youtube]vV-vgsbFu2k[/youtube]



~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm in a hospital right now. Ill talk to you guys when I get outta here. 


PEACE


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Jan 27, 2013)

I was born again many times growing up and what a joke it was .. All to often people do wrong and evil while practicing the next savior lol .. I dont buy it and never will .. Damn Cults , that is all religions are ............


----------



## sunni (Jan 27, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm in a hospital right now. Ill talk to you guys when I get outta here.
> 
> 
> PEACE


hope you feel better ^_^


----------



## cheechako (Jan 28, 2013)

or at least die for our sins.


----------



## Gmz (Jan 30, 2013)

That is hilarious, in my honest opinion


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 1, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> I was born again many times growing up and what a joke it was .. All to often people do wrong and evil while practicing the next savior lol .. I dont buy it and never will .. Damn Cults , that is all religions are ............


Like I said, I'm NOT religious and I'm NOT trying to start a cult. I'm just sharing some of My Lifes story with you guys! 

The only "following" I would want is ONLINE! I'm actually very shy and I just like to blend in. I dont like to talk about this stuff in person and I dont because its totally nuts lol! So I'm NOT a cult leader at all, and I dont think I ever want to be because I'm way too shy, lol! And I'm NOT religious, but I love The Bible and I love God! I'm not trying to recruit anyone into anything but rather to be the best person that I can be! I might say "Join THE REVOLUTION" to people online though, but NOT in person! (My "agenda" is to unite the world for the sake of God people (though). To make everyone as RICH as possible!)

But I felt obligated to tell you guys the things that I told you. Not for anyone but for God.

Dont you guys want to know that Christ loves you? and Hes thinking about you and the problem is the rogue governments and the central banks that are raping the world? I'm like you guys, struggling to survive and pay bills to who? the government or should I say THE BANKSTERS?

As I said, "I'm just trying to vindicate mature believers and set up a global paradise." Maybe I'm in way over My head, but I believe the world can be such a better place.

I think the world is so fu(ked up and someone needs to stand up for the people. I'm trying to stick up for the 99% of people on earth that are poor compared to the "elites". 

I first became a conspiracy theorist in like 2007 and I've been fighting injustice ever since.

God loves you!



sunni said:


> hope you feel better ^_^


Thanks bud,

I spent like a week and a half in the loony bin. Almost everyone was cool and I feel much better. 

God loves you!



cheechako said:


> or at least die for our sins.


Maybe when I'm 33 years old. I'm 27 now and it would not be "kosher". 

I dont want to die but if thats what the world needs to have peace than I'd give up My Life for that. 

Sometimes I think "If I AM dead than I wont have any problems and it will be like a long sleep until I AM born again and have to save another planet." I just dont want to die!

Who knows what God has in store for Me after this Life? Who knows what God has in store for you guys either?

God loves you!



Gmz said:


> That is hilarious, in my honest opinion


I need to stay away from all drugs and be sober because I GOT WAY TO CARRIED AWAY! Sorry guys.

I get a little crazy about certain things but I'm chill now!

I said some things that I think of only when I'm baked. I figured, "If I'm going to get carried away than,,, why not be crazy?" Its a true story but I dont talk about it in person!

I'm glad you found it funny though. I laugh at Myself too!



God loves you!


I'm keeping you guys in My prayers!

You guys are all cool in My opinion! That's why I don't blog anywhere else, because I've been blogging here since like 2006 and My (online) "family" is on RIU.org! I learned how to grow from you guys, and I made over ~7,000 posts since 2007!

Why done you all join in? For example, go to war with your fingers, and expose the enemy. Who made all the problems for the people? The banksters! Who needs to be replaced? The banksters! What bank is unconstitutional? The Federal Reserve! 

The pen is mightier than the sword! So thats what I'm trying to do, I'm trying to war with the "elites" and expose them and set up an ONLINE GOVERNMENT! I believe that Rollitup is the start of THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT! Take down the enemy and use your fingers to do it, but give all the glory to God! Call Me crazy, but I believe if enough people on RIU.org got together and agreed on good things than it will come to pass. Pray and tell... Pray and tell.... Pray and tell your buddies on RIU. Pray and tell... Pray and tell... God is going to have to grant Us Our wish because He said that "when two believers come together and believe in something, than it will come to pass!"

Pray and tell... Pray and tell... Just something to think about, let your fingers go to war and give God the glory for the victory! Pray and tell your buddies on RIU!


~PEACE~


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 1, 2013)

RIU minds well make this into a mental institution recovery thread. What the fuck.........is this.


----------



## delvite (Feb 1, 2013)

i found a video of jesus  ............................................[video=youtube;tvcpQSetMgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tvcpQSetMgI[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Maybe when I'm 33 years old. I'm 27 now and it would not be "kosher".
> 
> Who knows what God has in store for Me after this Life? Who knows what God has in store for you guys either?
> 
> God loves you!


Kosher refers to food. Oh, I get it. You put it in quotes, Like "god" or "heaven". Because it is obvious that your death would not be Kosher food. "Bread of Christ" is just symbolic. I think that is the only symbolism in the Bible - I forget.

I've heard that before: we don't know what God has in store. They say God works in mysterious ways and all that. They also say "God loves me," too. Too contradictory for my tastes. I prefer my dues ex machina in cheesy sci fi and fantasy novels anyway Personally, I would rather read Game of Thrones instead of any epic tale written before the printing press.

Perhaps I'm a deer in the headlights cause your sci fi is beyond cheesy. And really - all those beaches scare me. I don't go to the beach for a reason.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 1, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> RIU minds well make this into a mental institution recovery thread. What the fuck.........is this.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 2, 2013)

The Money Masters

[youtube]HfpO-WBz_mw[/youtube]

Esoteric Agenda

[youtube]FJiCU6Jw0Co[/youtube]

End Game

[youtube]x-CrNlilZho[/youtube]

Zeitgeist

[youtube]4Z9WVZddH9w[/youtube]

Loose Change

[youtube]Oj0J_K8dgJg[/youtube]






meechz 024 said:


> RIU minds well make this into a mental institution recovery thread. What the fuck.........is this.


Do you believe in God and Jesus? Do you believe in The Rapture? 

I'm not going to talk about the mental hospitals now,,, maybe another day. But ya, it sucks getting locked up, but I didnt break any crimes but its My mouth that got Me into trouble and I can be crazy at times. 

I'll be honest with you guys, I would have put a bullet through My head by now if I didnt believe. Like I said, "I live and breath for God alone!" because He has blessed Me with something worth more than all the gold, silver, diamonds and everything of value. What would you do if you were Me?

Like I said "I dont talk about this stuff in person!" and also I feel much better. I figured I would entertain you guys with the knowledge that I've built up over the past few years. Was it not entertaining? 

I'm sharing (esoteric) knowledge!

I like crazy things, but thats just Me! (you guys dont have to read anything I post, so dont insult Me IF THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR YOU!)

God loves you!



cheechako said:


> Kosher refers to food. Oh, I get it. You put it in quotes, Like "god" or "heaven". Because it is obvious that your death would not be Kosher food. "Bread of Christ" is just symbolic. I think that is the only symbolism in the Bible - I forget.
> 
> I've heard that before: we don't know what God has in store. They say God works in mysterious ways and all that. They also say "God loves me," too. Too contradictory for my tastes. I prefer my dues ex machina in cheesy sci fi and fantasy novels anyway Personally, I would rather read Game of Thrones instead of any epic tale written before the printing press.
> 
> Perhaps I'm a deer in the headlights cause your sci fi is beyond cheesy. And really - all those beaches scare me. I don't go to the beach for a reason.


Believe what you want brother!

And God does love you too! I believe He loves EVERYONE because He made Us in His image!

And My "sci-fi" isnt fiction, its prophecy! Its Me writting the future to a degree. 

(I was a conspiracy theorist that turned into The Son of God in 2008.......I dont know how else to put it, besides showing the evidence. I believe the world has been hijacked by people worse than terrorists, THEY ARE CALLED *BANKSTERS!* I'm a Revolutionary and I'm here to take the world back for Gods children. I believe I AM The Son of God but I have EVIDENCE to support My claims. I have more evidence than Jesus does, but thats My opinon! I'm not saying I'm better than anyone, but I believe I'm special too. All I'm saying is do something about it, and give God the glory for the victory! I'm using My Name and the things I did and the things I know as a tool to fight global tyranny! I'd even give My life up for world peace (at 33). Id rather die than see so many people suffer. If I AM King than there will be MORE JOBS than there are people! You guys have to understand that I'm doing it for YOU! Would you guys rather have Me live for you or die for you? Either way, its for YOU! )

!!!!!REFUTE THE EVIDENCE!!!!!! 

God loves you!










EDIT- I'll admit it, I come across as a complete nut, but I have some good points! But I think some of you guys are kinda lame. For example, how could you guys know about all the conspiracy theories and do nothing about it? It makes Me sick how the world operates and what are you guys doing about it? With the internet, we can reach out and touch every country, so what are you guys doing about it? I choose to fight, even if I do look like an idiot! If none of you will fight the "elites" than I will fight. 







~PEACE~


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Do you believe in God and Jesus? Do you believe in The Rapture?
> 
> I'm not going to talk about the mental hospitals now,,, maybe another day. But ya, it sucks getting locked up, but I didnt break any crimes but its My mouth that got Me into trouble and I can be crazy at times.
> 
> ...


No, and no. I believe in spirituality, progressing through your own journey and your own merit and eventually finding out truths through that said journey, not reading a holy book looking for clues on how I should do things, I know how things should be done already. I don't need some guilt trip crucifixion story in order to be a good hearted, positive person.

I don't believe in some "Rapture" bullshit, because there is no reason for it to even exist in our minds other than for fear mongering. What good comes out of being lead to believe in an end of the world? It only make people with bad intentions change their intentions so that they can be "accepted by jesus" at the rapture. It's fake, and delusional.

My spirituality is all about having good intention, to serve others and bring a positive vibe to overthrow the negativity. I don't need some damn ancient book, or guilt trip story, or end of the world judgement scheme.......in order for me to accomplish this.

Please, just think about this. You are in a damn trap.


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm a Revolutionary and I'm here to take the world back for Gods children. I believe I AM The Son of God but I have EVIDENCE to support My claims. I have more evidence than Jesus does, but thats My opinon! I'm not saying I'm better than anyone, but I believe I'm special too.
> 
> If I AM King than there will be MORE JOBS than there are people!


Philippians 2:5-8
Christ Jesus: Who, being in very nature God, did not consider equality with God something to be used to his own advantage; rather, he made himself nothing by taking the very nature of a servant, being made in human likeness. And being found in appearance as a man, he humbled himself

Again, I say: Jesus Christ, you've changed!




> EDIT- I'll admit it, I come across as a complete nut, but I have some good points! But I think some of you guys are kinda lame.


Yes. No. Whatever. Anyway, Jesus healed the lame. He didn't point out that they were kinda lame.



> I choose to fight, even if I do look like an idiot!


Great! Keep up the good work. Fight the fight. Like you said, with the Internet, you can reach a lot more people. Sure, that means a lot more people might see you as an idiot. But what can you do?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey guys,






First- What do you think about Christ? What do you like about Christ? or dont like about Christ?




Second- I was wondering what songs you like that are pertinent to Christ? The songs can be Rock, Alternative, Rap, Reggae, Hip-Hop, Pop, Punk, Country, Christian or whatever you like that sings about Christ or God!

EDIT-NO MORE DEATH METAL, you cant even hear what they say! Its just screaming, and I know you guys can do better than that!






Third- When do you believe Christ is coming and what do you believe He will do?





https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/600992-i-found-like-dozen-videos.html





Basically, this thread is an OPEN discussion about Christ The Person; so say what you want and have fun!





Lets PRAISE GOD until we get the VICTORY! Christ The Person is ALIVE and you guys all know, so lets PRAY together and kick the devil back to hell. PRAY and tell, PRAY and type, just PRAY together!




I'm NOT God, I AM Christ The Son of God 




~PEACE~


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 4, 2013)

<a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXCh9OhDiCI" target="_blank">[video=youtube;GXCh9OhDiCI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXCh9OhDiCI[/video]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXCh9OhDiCI


A little music for those about to go to hell ..


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;kk5xC-fjulk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk5xC-fjulk[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 4, 2013)

Got no time for Religion myself , its nothing but a Cult and I am free to believe as I like .. Hope everyone likes the tunes , its true the Devil has the best music haha !


----------



## Uncle Pirate (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;E3rtGd0vczA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3rtGd0vczA[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 4, 2013)

...not posting this to poke fun. The musicianship is outta this world (hehe)

[video=youtube;pHCeryi0xfw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCeryi0xfw[/video]


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;39fyTB5GGCc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39fyTB5GGCc[/video]


----------



## Blue Wizard (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3sMALbhJU6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3sMALbhJU6M[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;qy3l-b8ypqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy3l-b8ypqE[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> ....NIN video....



I like this NIN song better ProfessorPotSnob!



The sound on this video sucks, but I like the video because its CONSPIRACY THEORY stuff and I've been telling you guys about the FLUORIDE and CHEMTRAILS and CORRUPTION all along!

[youtube]jfB7Mz0S8PY[/youtube]







This video has MUCH better sound and you can see the lyrics! Same song, but I just like the video for the one above.

[youtube]H_1T0YibRVg[/youtube]







"Trading in my god for this One, He signs His Name with a capital G!"

G is for George! Whats My Name?




~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;ApBbLIg6TEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApBbLIg6TEs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

Zappa, of course. The man was a god!

[video=youtube;xN2_sjzVAd0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN2_sjzVAd0[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

And only fair to include a goddess - Patti Smith

[video=youtube;VgNeBNMJFZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgNeBNMJFZs[/video]


----------



## cheechako (Feb 4, 2013)

And now just some Bad Religion

[video=youtube;12kcpP-8jfM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12kcpP-8jfM[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2013)

cheechako said:


> And now just some Bad Religion


Cheechako, I love American Jesus from Bad Religion!


Tool is one of My favorite bands. A Perfect Circle rocks too..... I've been listening to them since about 12 A.D. ..... (Its an inside joke)

[youtube]cZjGDYpQACc[/youtube]


My mothers name is Mary J




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]-jIKy5EUR_I[/youtube]



~PEACE~


----------



## Dr Kynes (Feb 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey guys,
> First- What do you think about Christ? What do you like about Christ? or dont like about Christ?
> Second- I was wondering what songs you like that are pertinent to Christ? The songs can be Rock, Alternative, Rap, Reggae, Hip-Hop, Pop, Punk, Country, Christian or whatever you like that sings about Christ or God!
> Third- When do you believe Christ is coming and what do you believe He will do?
> ...


1a) i dont think about your dead god. 
1b/c)your god is fictional, and irrelevant to my life, so i neither like him nor dislike him in a personal sense

2)not being an aficionado of your dead god, i dont listen to music which praises him. when i listen to reggae i do not associate those soings with your dead god, but rather with Haillie Sellasie, who has the advantage of being a real histporical personage (despite being dead)

3) i do not accept the premise. your dead god got his ass kicked the last time he allegedly showed up. only a dolt would try that silly shit again. 

4) if you are in fact the son of jehovah why are you referring to yourself in the third person, and asking when you will "return"?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2013)

[youtube]wloOTCsNRRg[/youtube]


~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;wwIAMfF0jvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwIAMfF0jvw[/video]


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Feb 4, 2013)

What do I think about Jesus. He was nothing more than a Jim Baker, Jerry Falwell ect...nothing really special. Jesus was just a few thousand years earlier......


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> 1a) i dont think about your dead god.
> 1b/c)your god is fictional, and irrelevant to my life, so i neither like him nor dislike him in a personal sense


Jesus might be dead but I AM NOT! And I'm claiming to be Christ. I dont think I'm God but I TRY and speak for Him because I'm a prophet. God is The One that MADE EVERYTHING and KNOWS EVERYTHING and He loves you too! If God was dead than we all would be too! 

If God is fiction than who made everything? Do you believe in intelligent design? Maybe you evolved from pond scum? lol! God might be irrelevant to your life and thats fine because you might find Him later in life! I did. You dont have to like Him or even believe in Him but the rest of the world does because there is The Higher Power. Do you believe you made and know everything? The Highest Power is God, so you can believe He is Whoever you want to! Most choose to believe He is a Spirit. But if you want to make Him personal than pray to The Higher Power because He lives in you and you live in Him. 

I believe you are a god because God made us. I believe everyone is a god but it doesnt mean I have to like everyone. But God is The Head of the Believers and Supreme to all!

I bow to God, I worship God, I love God, I adore God, I owe everything to God!



Dr Kynes said:


> 2)not being an aficionado of your dead god, i dont listen to music which praises him. when i listen to reggae i do not associate those soings with your dead god, but rather with Haillie Sellasie, who has the advantage of being a real histporical personage (despite being dead)


God is more alive than you. Just because you cant see Him, it doesnt mean Hes not there. You dont see yourself all the time too, for example, if your not looking in the mirror or if your sleeping. 

As far as Jesus goes,,,,,, well, I cant prove He ever lived and I dont think anyone has tangible evidence of Jesus. I can prove that I AM alive though and I'm claiming to be Christ but I cant prove I'm Christ but I have more evidence than any other person that lived. I'm NOT God though because God is The Greatest! And if God cant be proven, than how can The Son of God be proven? You cant see the wind but its still effects things, and thats like God. I have no doubt God is with all of us but He moves like the wind, effecting and changing things but invisible because He doesnt want an idol of Himself. He is too great to be fathomed by anything because He is everything!





Dr Kynes said:


> 3) i do not accept the premise. your dead god got his ass kicked the last time he allegedly showed up. only a dolt would try that silly shit again.



Like I said, "I can NOT prove Jesus". I actually believe The Bible was written by time travelers that are still alive. I have lived the Life of the story of "Jesus" and if you click on the My link AT THE VERY BEGINNING OF THIS THREAD than you will see My claims.

I'll get My ass kicked "again". We just dont have tangible evidence of Jesus, BUT I will die for WORLD PEACE. I'm 27 but at 33 I will die for WORLD PEACE! I just dont know if you guys will live after I'm dead because its written "I AM The Resurrection and The Life" and "As I live, you shall live also." and "I AM The Way, The Truth, and The Life" and many more! My goal is WORLD PEACE and I would give My Life up for it!

I dont want to die, but I'll do it to prove My point that God will do anything for His people when they come together! Read the link below to see what I plan on doing for the Children of God!

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/600992-i-found-like-dozen-videos.html




Dr Kynes said:


> 4) if you are in fact the son of jehovah why are you referring to yourself in the third person, and asking when you will "return"?


I really dont like saying "I AM Christ" because I sound like I'm high and mighty when in reality I'm meek, humble, lowly AND I AM VERY SHY! I believe I'm The Son of God, but I dont want to spam it when people might get offended. The last thing I want to do is offend someone or hurt someone.

I'm asking when I will "return" because I'm checking to see who is paying attention. I guess it was a trick question but I wanted to see what people would say.

Someone in that other thread said "His Name Nevaeh is actually Heaven backwards. I wonder if He has an agenda?" And I do have an agenda but I have to be careful not to offend people by shoving My plans for the Kingdom down their throat. Whats My agenda, you might ask? Its to usher in a global paradise where the world is used to its fullest potential, while keeping a balance between nature and man! Its a world where the people have the power and NOT the "elites". Thats why I talk about THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT all the time, because its THE PERFECT way to govern our sad world.

I will be praying for you Dr Kynes. I hope that you find peace in a higher power. But God may be dead to you, but He is just waiting for you to go through that stage your in. You dont need to go to church, but be THE BEST you can be for yourself. I know God is with you though, its because your alive. I dont even go to church!

When you pray, believe God hears you. I believe it says in The Bible "When you pay, believe your prayers will be answered and you shall have anything you believe!" Maybe start by reading The New Testament and know that He loves you so much that He will die for you! The Bible is stories about a Man that is SO GREAT but rejected by the RELIGIOUS people because He threatened their way of life. And dont be religious either, its not cool because Christ was down to earth and He didnt even get along with the religious people and He said dont be like the Pharisees! Christ is cool! He loves all of Us so much that He is RISEN from the dead and is praying and making intercession for us! If you dont think God loves you than believe Christ does because He does. One day the world will see how much compassion Christ has and His empathy and kindness and His love for Gods children! God made all of us and He knew us before we were born and has great plans for our lives. Christ is COOL and He is NOT religious and doesnt condemn people that are not perfect because no one but God is perfect. All you have to do is let God guide you and be on your best behavior, and take it one day at a time. Try and always to the right thing because its for your good but everyone sins from time to time.

To be honest with you Dr Kynes, I dont even know why God would pick Me. I have tons of flaws and I make mistakes every single day. I'm very shy and I dont know everything, I learn every day. Plus I'm crazy and I have delusions and I'm very grandiose. I'm not the best at anything and I dont think I ever will be. But its written "God uses the foolish things of this world to confound the wise". So dont think your not good enough BECAUSE NO PERSON IS! But if everyone does the best with what they know than thats all God can ask for! 

I was an agnostic before I became "born again". It was in ~2007 when I first saw the movie Zeitgeist and right after I saw the movie I said "I dont believe in Jesus" and I thought The Bible was probably just BS (but I never read The Bible at this time). So I lost My faith in Jesus and I became a conspiracy theorist that wanted to destroy the government and prove to the Christians that Jesus was a FAKE! I kept on learning more conspiracy theories and I hated the "sheeple" people for not standing up to the government. I thought, why dont the Christians do anything about the rogue government? I was on a mission and I didnt care if I died from telling THE TRUTH because I didnt believe in Jesus anyways and I was lied to about Jesus all my life! I didnt consider Myself an atheist because I believed God had to create everything, but Jesus to me was just a BIG FAT LIE! I just wanted to tear everything apart back than because Jesus was a lie and I prayed to a person that never existed and wasnt coming back! So I felt how you might feel at times. I thought everyone was brainwashed and stupid for letting the government rape them! Than I found out about My Name (the OMG thing) and I still wanted to die because why would God do that to Me? Now I feel like the biggest loser but at least I know God is working "behind the scenes" for ALL OF US! I have faith and that keeps Me together.

I dont talk about these things in person because most people dont want to hear. And plus its very weird to tell someone in person "I believe I'm Christ". I tried to tell people before (in person) and I've been sent to 8 mental hospitals because of My BIG MOUTH! 2 of the hospitals I went on My own, but the other 6 hospitals I was escorted by THE POLICE! I'm just going to continue to pray and let God do most of the work. God wants to answer your prayers BUT He knows whats best and He has better plans for us. But praying cant hurt. Like I said in that thread I linked,,,, PRAY AND TELL.... PRAY AND TELL.... PRAY AND TELL.... PRAY AND TELL.... PRAY AND TELL..... If the people on RIU got together and STARTED THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT than there is NO STOPPING us from GLORY! It says in The Bible that we are going to go FROM GLORY TO GLORY TO GLORY! Its not that God doesnt want to do great things for His people, its His people arent praying for the right things. If no one tells them than how will they know better? Pray for the moon and it will be blue and green like the earth. Who wants to take a trip to the moon with 1/6 gravity? It is written "My people perish because of LACK OF KNOWLEDGE!" God has the power but His people dont know!

I'm praying for you guys!

These are JUST My HONEST & HUMBLE OPINIONS!



~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2013)

Bad-ass!

[video=youtube;Tn5OIo4FuPc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tn5OIo4FuPc[/video]


----------



## dbkick (Feb 4, 2013)

this again????
You're such an inspiration
For the ways that I will
Never, ever choose to be
Oh so many ways for me to show you
How your savior has abandoned you

Fuck your God, your Lord, your Christ
He did this, took all you had and
Left you this way, still you pray, never stray, never
Taste of the fruit, never thought to question "Why?"

It's not like you killed someone
It's not like you drove a hateful spear into his side
Praise the one who left you broken down and paralyzed

He did it all for you...
He did it all for you...

Oh so many ways for me to show you
How your dogma has abandoned you

Pray to your Christ, to your God
Never taste of the fruit, never stray, never break, never
Choke on a lie even though he's the one who
Did this to you, you never thought to question "Why?"

It's not like you killed someone
It's not like you drove a spiteful spear into his side
Talk to Jesus Christ as if he knows the reasons why

He did it all for you...
He did it all for you...
He did it all for you...[video=youtube;DedI0tg-G4E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DedI0tg-G4E[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 4, 2013)

...tyler, major memories associated with that album. YMSSRABGITT.DA. but, I tried


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2013)

[video=youtube;3LSUub8ao3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LSUub8ao3o[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 4, 2013)

These young boys _really_ know what it's like to love Jesus...

[video=youtube;NrhJT98IoaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NrhJT98IoaQ[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> These are JUST My HONEST & HUMBLE OPINIONS!


Pretty fucking stupid opinions in my humble...opinion... lmfao!

It makes me wonder how many real life friends you have claiming that you are Jesus... and how many churches you have been kicked out of.


----------



## Heisenberg (Feb 4, 2013)

I've merged your threads George. It's important to me that you have a voice to speak here if you wish, but keep this topic to one thread. Do not start another thread to talk about being Jesus. That is what this one is for.


----------



## dbkick (Feb 4, 2013)

dude in the video resembles a fat finshaggy more than a fat jesus :/


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Jesus might be dead but I AM NOT! And I'm claiming to be Christ. I dont think I'm God but I TRY and speak for Him because I'm a prophet. God is The One that MADE EVERYTHING and KNOWS EVERYTHING and He loves you too! If God was dead than we all would be too!
> 
> If God is fiction than who made everything? Do you believe in intelligent design? Maybe you evolved from pond scum? lol! God might be irrelevant to your life and thats fine because you might find Him later in life! I did. You dont have to like Him or even believe in Him but the rest of the world does because there is The Higher Power. Do you believe you made and know everything? The Highest Power is God, so you can believe He is Whoever you want to! Most choose to believe He is a Spirit. But if you want to make Him personal than pray to The Higher Power because He lives in you and you live in Him.
> 
> ...


http://www.mentalhelp.net/

http://www.mentalhealthamerica.net/go/help

I am not joking. 

Use these links, please get help for yourself. What you are experiencing is an alteration of reality.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 5, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> No, and no. I believe in spirituality, progressing through your own journey and your own merit and eventually finding out truths through that said journey, not reading a holy book looking for clues on how I should do things, I know how things should be done already. I don't need some guilt trip crucifixion story in order to be a good hearted, positive person.


It sounds like your on the right path. I believe in spirituality as well. I believe everyone is on their own journey also, finding truths for yourself is a good thing but The Truth is still The Truth. You dont have to read a holy book, I never did until I turned 24. Your right, you dont need some guilt trip crucifixion story to be a good person. 

Keep your faith with your spirituality and I hope you attain enlightenment! 





meechz 024 said:


> I don't believe in some "Rapture" bullshit, because there is no reason for it to even exist in our minds other than for fear mongering. What good comes out of being lead to believe in an end of the world? It only make people with bad intentions change their intentions so that they can be "accepted by jesus" at the rapture. It's fake, and delusional.


The Rapture isn't fear mongering, its another word for "meeting up with Christ". And I believe The Bible teaches A WORLD WITHOUT END! The so called "end of the world" means A NEW BEGINNING with Christ in His Kingdom! Its the end of "the devils" current reign and the start of Christs REIGN! And its not if your "accepted by Jesus", its *DO YOU ACCEPT JESUS? because He already accepts YOU!* And the Rapture is fake in a way, I dont think people will disappear and fly up to meet Christ in the air. To Me the Rapture means just MEETING UP WITH CHRIST! And if your reading this than YOU ARE MEETING UP WITH CHRIST! Right? You guys are meeting Me, and My (digital) signal is WAY UP in the sky, in the satellites. Right? 





meechz 024 said:


> My spirituality is all about having good intention, to serve others and bring a positive vibe to overthrow the negativity. I don't need some damn ancient book, or guilt trip story, or end of the world judgement scheme.......in order for me to accomplish this.


Good for you, I'm glad your a free thinker. More people should be. I dont believe everything I hear either, I'm like a skeptical scientist. My goal is helping people, so I try and remember things that help people.



meechz 024 said:


> Please, just think about this. You are in a damn trap.



I thought of it, and I think your a wonderful person. I dont believe everything The Bible says, but I have found more Truth there than anywhere else. I laugh when I see the preachers on TV preach about fairytale BS. They are more lost than people like us. Some things in The Bible are METAPHORICAL and preachers take them literally and I laugh because they are RELIGIOUS!

But I'm NOT in a trap, I AM stuck in a TRIP! lol!

God loves you!







cheechako said:


> Philippians 2:5-8
> Christ Jesus: Who, being in very nature God, did not consider equality with God something to be used to his own advantage; rather, he made himself nothing by taking the very nature of a servant, being made in human likeness. And being found in appearance as a man, he humbled himself


Yes sir,

I'm actually living in a homeless shelter now. I've been there for about a week. Its a long story, but I'm moving to My house in Maine (that is all paid off) in about a couple months. 



cheechako said:


> Again, I say: Jesus Christ, you've changed!


Yes sir, I have changed because I'm always trying to be a better person. When I was born I couldn't even talk. But My love of God has not changed, except I love God more every day!



cheechako said:


> Yes. No. Whatever. Anyway, Jesus healed the lame. He didn't point out that they were kinda lame.


LMAO, it doesn't say in The Bible that Jesus healed "KINDA" lame people 

The Pharisees were kinda lame IMO, or In My Opinion!

But you guys know what I mean 



cheechako said:


> Great! Keep up the good work. Fight the fight. Like you said, with the Internet, you can reach a lot more people. Sure, that means a lot more people might see you as an idiot. But what can you do?




I'm going to keep fighting until the world is at rest and has peace. I never thought I would have such grand intentions. But its because I have this Messiah complex that I feel like I have to do it for everyone!

And I praise God for the internet because I can leave a "paper" trail for anyone and I dont have to repeat Myself 8 BILLION times over to tell everyone! And I dont have to see their reactions to what I postulate!

Ya, what can I do? I just have to be coy and live incognito in person; I dont want people to call Me Jesus in person because I dont feel like I can fill His shoes. People want to see miracles and I just cant do any besides the things I say.


God loves you!




Alexander Supertramp said:


> What do I think about Jesus. He was nothing more than a Jim Baker, Jerry Falwell ect...nothing really special. Jesus was just a few thousand years earlier......




I'm not as funny and I dont want to be a movie star. I would rather be The Author of Salvation!


God loves you!




Zaehet Strife said:


> Pretty fucking stupid opinions in my humble...opinion... lmfao!
> 
> It makes me wonder how many real life friends you have claiming that you are Jesus... and how many churches you have been kicked out of.



I got kicked out of ONE church because I was leaving links to My blogs on all their windshields! 


I dont tell people anymore that I'm Christ because its awkward for both of us. Its a secret to people in person, but My whole family knows and some of My closest friends. But everyone at first thinks I'm nuts 


God loves you!




Heisenberg said:


> I've merged your threads George. It's important to me that you have a voice to speak here if you wish, but keep this topic to one thread. Do not start another thread to talk about being Jesus. That is what this one is for.



Ok, thanks.

I have problems 

I just dont want anyone to be left behind and I can be overzealous at times.


God loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> I am not joking.
> 
> What you are experiencing is an alteration of reality.



I've been to plenty of mental hospitals and they dont really help, I'm always going to have this "delusion" of Mine. 

What is "reality"? What makes your reality more real than Mine? I admit I'm delusional at times but what is reality?








EDIT- I watched this video about 4 months ago, for the first time; but I've been preaching about Illumanati for over 6 years!







[youtube]Wr7FJohm68o[/youtube]







God loves you!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Dr Kynes said:


> 4) if you are in fact the son of jehovah why are you referring to yourself in the third person, and asking when you will "return"?


Jesus often called Himself "The Son of Man" and "The Son of God". He didnt go up to people and say "Hey you, guess what? I'm God incarnate!" He told people in a way as not to offend them. And I've learned that its a VERY precarious thing to tell someone that I AM Christ, so I go about doing it in My own way; thats why I talk in the third person sometimes. No one has taught Me how to be Christ and I really dont know how to go about it, besides being Myself; because if God choose Me for the job than maybe He knows what Hes doing. I have to have FAITH in Him and let Him guide Me and try and be the best I can be. But go read The New Testament and see how Jesus revealed Himself to us.





(Most of) The following is My journal from when I was in the last mental hospital.






Christ will make the VERY hot places cooler and the VERY cold places warm.

I will do this via HAARP and other global climate controlling facilities.

I dont know how these places control the weather, but I will use mirrors in space to create high pressure and low pressure areas with the help of the suns solar radiation; and the mirrors will do this.

Once the mirrors are installed than they will stay in space indefinitly because there is no gravity.

Most places, the winters wont get below 30F and the summers wont get over 90F, but this is MOST PLACES.

I'm not going to mess with the climate much, but a state should use their online government to figure the parameters for theirself.

Who wouldnt want the perfect temps?

I told you guys that I will keep you SAFE and WARM; I just need to be King first, but I already am Christ!









What did you think Christ would be like?

What do you think Christ would do?

What did you think Christ would say?

What did you think?

I AM the BEST advocate for the world because I care about the children of God. Like I said "I dont know any way to please God besides pleasing the children of God!"

God owns everything but His children dont YET.

My service is to unite the world as One; I AM One with God.

My Life will be complete when the world will be at peace, rest and safety!

I want to be very rich but I have to "hold your hands" and lift you (guys) up too.

I would not want to be utterly rich and live in a world of poverty.

But if everyone is rich than I wont feel bad.

I cant get rid of all the small and trivial problems BUT I can get rid of all the BIG global probelms because we serve a BIG God and He will wipe away all of your tears.









What is better? Is a dead Messiah better than the living Messiah?

A dead Messiah is as good as an idol, because an idol is dead too and it cant talk or love or care or solve problems!

But if you would rather serve the dead rather than the living than thats your prerogative.

What does it say in The Bible that Christ would do? What did I say that I would do?

I dont preach doom-and-gloom because I would hate to see anyone get hurt.

The last thing I want is someone to get hurt because of Me.

Id rather preach peace and prosperity because I would like to see My prophecies be fulfilled.

Will bad things happen? Of course, bad things happen every single day and its always going to be that way.

Sometimes a "bad" thing is actually God bringing you somewhere else for a better plan.

And I can honestly say that "All things work for the good for those that love God and are called according to His purposes!"









Why cant the people of the world use nuclear powered tools to build The Kingdom?

What other kind of tools can supply more energy?

I believe nuclear powered tools can supply the most energy for the job.

I am going to use these (kind of) tools to shape the face of the earth!

I have told you guys what I plan on doing in order to ser up Gods/our Kingdom on earth. 

My best idea is channeling the ocean all across the face of the continets.

Nuclear powered tools is the only way to implement this.

But if we ripped ocean channels throughout all of the continents than sea life would multiply millions of times over.

And fresh water would be FREE because you can just take the salt out of the ocean water.

This is the "living water" that Christ talked about.

What if the ocean was an hour drive from everyones home?

What if energy, money, food,activities and jobs were ubiqutious all across the globe?

Nuclear powered tools will make Our dreams come true!









I see the moon and the moon sees Me, God bless the moon and God bless Me. 

God/Christ is going to blow up, or expand the moon like I AM going to expand the world. 

The moon is going to be the earths little twin.

I plan on colonizing the moon like the earth, and it will be a lush blue and green planet.

When I say "I'm going to do this and that to the earth", I mean I'm going to do this and that to ANY PLANET that can be colonized.

The only planets/moons that can NOT be colonized are the ones that already have intelligent life on them.

Its going to be the age of abundance.

There shall be no lack and God will wipe away all of your tears.

The governemts have been working with the "devil" for centuries, but no more.

I will send the "devil" back to hell and destroy his works and start anew.

The reason for all the choas is because the "devil" (AKA the Rothchilds) knows his time is short and will be destroyed forever!

What is stronger? is all of the "devils" army stronger than just Me?

I may be meek and humble but THE WRATH of God comes from My mouth and fingers to abolish every major evil!









My Name is NOT Jesus but I AM The Messiah. My Name is Not Jesus but I AM The Christ!

Whos Gospel are you going to believe?

Would you rather believe the New Testament or My testamony?

I'm not saying that there is anything wrong with with The Bible, rather on the contrary, its THE BEST BOOK EVER!

But I have vindicated the claims in The Bible but My personal testament is much more current!

My Word proves that The Bible is the Truth!

But if Jesus wrote an account of His Life than people would much rather read that than hearsay.

Whats the difference between Me, George, and Jesus? The only difference is My Name and the date!

Jesus said He would come again, AKA The Second Coming: And in Revelation 3:12 Jesus said that He would HAVE *A NEW NAME!* And thats a FACT from The Bible!

So what am I doing wrong?

I have sinned as a kid but I'm NOT a sinner!

Only I can bring and everlasting global peace; only I can usher in a UTOPIA!

Who else can implement My plans?

You guys can believe whatever you want, but only I can bring My plans to fruition.

So spread The Word to mature believers so there will be peace!









Who can I, George Manuel Oliveira, be compared to? The only Person that I can honestly be compared to is Jesus Christ.

I can NOT be compared to God because God is Almighty.

But Jesus said He was God, the key word is "WAS God". Mabe I was God before I became reincarnated AGAIN!

I dont mind calling Myself "The Son of God" because He is My Daddy.

I dont mind calling Myself "The Holy Spirit" because no one can prove Me wrong; no one knows The Spirit Person besides Me.

To be honest, I believe the people that wrote The Bible are time travelers and are still alive today, because I did NOT fulfill Scripture on purpose!

I never thought "I AM Christ" until August of 2008.

I thought I'm a wonderful person but that it, until the irrefutable evidence about My Name!

You wouldnt be reading this far if ou didnt believe in Me, or at least curious.

But what are we to do now?

I can onlly compare Myself to Jesus Christ; but I'm NEVER going to be perfect, but who is?

Dont we all want to live in My Kingdom? How do we get there though?

I dont want to impose on people but I want to love YOU to My fullest potential!









What was the greatest miracle that Jesus did? (besides rise from the dead)?

I can only think of ONE greatest miracle and that is that He loves us!

Because if He did all those miracles and if He didnt love anyone than what good would it be?

And I cant do many "miracles" besides love.

I have told ou gus My story but I still cant do any "magic" and I dont want anything to do with "magic"!

All I can do is pray and use the wisdom that has been endowed on Me.

The Pharisees asked Jesus for a sign and He said "No sign shall be given to this wicked and adulturous generation."

But Christianity is the number 1 belief/faith in THE WHOLE WORLD.

And I admit that I AM 100% HUMAN and I cant do any miracles that are not scientifically possible. (but lots of things are possible)

I can do greater things, like what I told you guys about; but I'm always going to be 100% HUMAN and I'm limited to this Body of Mine.

I walk with The Father and He guides Me and He is working ALL things for the GOOD! 

I talk with The Father and He tells Me how to bless.

I love The Father and He loves Me and we love His children and want to bless them in EVERY WAY!

The biggest MIRACLE is His LOVE and His blessings!









This one is for Zaehet Strife; who asked Me if I can walk on water! Not like Jesus ALLEGEDLY did!

This quote is TWO posts down! (I'm editing still)



Zaehet Strife said:


> Nev, if you are jesus... then why don't you send us some videos of you walking on water?








I can "walk on water" if I was walking UNDERWATER on a HEMP BRIDGE!

I told you guys about the X hundred stories of sea life made from HEMP PLASTIC!

Even the 100th story of the SEA LIFE "apartment buildings" is going to have a HEMP "BRIDGE" to walk on, just in case you run out of oxygen while scuba diving or even if you feel like taking a walk X hundred feet down UNDERWATER!

It will be the coolest thing ever!

So I can NOT walk on water like Jesus ALLEGEDLY did; but with HEMP PLASTIC I can walk on water if I am UNDER WATER, on a UNDERWATER BRIDGE!

The HEMP PLASTIC can be CLEAR to, so when I say "hemp plastic", I mean CLEAR HEMP PLASTIC!

You guys will be able to do whatever I can do because I'm 100% HUMAN and I too am limited to this mortal Body!

I just want to know what you guys are interested in because I'll have to build tons of those.

Life should be more fun and less work, dont you agree?

Most people will have jobs they like but full time isnt going to be a 40 hour week; and the wages are going to be MUCH MUCH better too.

But if I didnt tell you guys about this stuff than who would? Utopia is One Prophet away






I'm praying for you guys EVERY DAY!









How much is a persons life worth?

If you had the option of picking 500 TRILLION dollars or your life, what would you choose?

I'd pick My Life over 500 TRILLION dollars because what good would the money be when I'm dead?

Now, how much is your soul worth?

Your soul lives forever and does not age but can be reborn (or born again) at your next life. So how much is your soul worth?

I'd say its worth more than your body.

God does NOT deal with money but rather He deals with deeds and blessings.

I believe if one does a good deed than God will bless you and preserve your soul.

I, personally, would trade EVERYTHING for God. God is all I want and all I need.

Currently, I may be POOR in this life, but I'm spiritually utterly wealthy in God.

Jesus said "You cannot serve God and mammon."

Jesus also said "And blessed is he who is NOT offended because of Me."

Because of Christ, we get to go from GLORY to GLORY to GLORY!

Christ said "I desire MERCY and not sacrifice."

What are all these things I talk about worth?

Why not spread the G(o)od News with other mature Believers?







(random thoughts)

Jesus was ALLEGEDLY born in a manger full of hay; My life has been a messy "manger" full of HATE (from the family).

Right now I'm living in a homeless shelter because I cant afford to live in My house that I paid CASH for when I was 21. I'm moving to My house in a couple months or so; but I like living in this shelter better than with My family because the guys are laid back. No room for baby Jesus at the "INN"






But I say "Be on your best behavior and God will bless you" and be good for your consciences sake.

More people need to be free thinkers rather than having blind faith! Why have blind faith when your faith can be proven?

I dont want you guys to love Me for My eloquence but rather love Me because of what I'm doing for you, your family and your friends! The MANSIONS you all deserve. It is written "In My Fathers house there are MANY MANSIONS and if it were not so I would have told you. And if I go to prepare a place for you than surely I will come again; that where I AM you may be there also!"

Christ loves the world SO MUCH that He doesnt want anyone left behind and He wants to save everyone; but not everyone want to be saved













John 14:15-17
15 If you love me, you will keep my commandments. 16 And I will ask the Father, and he will give you another Helper, to be with you forever, 17 even the Spirit of truth, whom the world cannot receive, because it neither sees him nor knows him. You know him, for he dwells with you and will be in you.

John 14:26
26 But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, he will teach you all things and bring to your remembrance all that I have said to you.

John 15:26-27
26 But the Helper, the Holy Spirit, whom the Father will send in my name, he will teach you all things and bring to your remembrance all that I have said to you.26 But when the Helper comes, whom I will send to you from the Father, the Spirit of truth, who proceeds from the Father, he will bear witness about me. 27 And you also will bear witness, because you have been with me from the beginning.

John 16:7-11
7 Nevertheless, I tell you the truth: it is to your advantage that I go away, for if I do not go away, the Helper will not come to you. But if I go, I will send him to you. 8 And when he comes, he will convict the world concerning sin and righteousness and judgment: 9 concerning sin, because they do not believe in me; 10 concerning righteousness, because I go to the Father, and you will see me no longer; 11 concerning judgment, because the ruler of this world is judged.

John 16:12-15
12 I still have many things to say to you, but you cannot bear them now. 13 When the Spirit of truth comes, he will guide you into all the truth, for he will not speak on his own authority, but whatever he hears he will speak, and he will declare to you the things that are to come. 14 He will glorify me, for he will take what is mine and declare it to you. 15 All that the Father has is mine; therefore I said that he will take what is mine and declare it to you.



the one who helps
the person who is truthful
the person who never leaves believers
the person who dwells in us
the one who teaches us things
the one who brings things of Christ to mind
the one who bears witness of Jesus, allowing us to do the same
the one who is coming for our advantage
the one who convicts of sin, righteousness and judgment
the one who guides us into truth
the one who magnifies Jesus








It was the religious people that ALLEGEDLY killed Jesus.

It wasnt the Atheists that killed Christ.

It wasnt the Agnostics that killed Christ.

It wasnt the Pagans that killed Christ.

It wasnt the Muslims that killed Christ.

It wasnt the Hindus that killed Christ.

It wasnt the Buddhist that killed Christ.

It was the Jewish Pharisees that killed Christ!

It was the most religious people of the time. (It would be like if the Christians killed Me!)

How can anyone say "Jesus cant come yet because this needs to happen or that needs to happen?"

Didnt Jesus say "I AM with you ALWAYS even to the end of the Age"?

He said "Behold, I AM coming quickly" and "I will come like a THIEF in the NIGHT"!

Christ said &#8220;&#8216;No one knows about that day or hour, not even the angels in heaven, nor the Son, but only the Father&#8221; (Matthew 24:36).

&#8220; &#8216;You also must be ready, because the Son of Man will come at an hour when you do not expect him&#8217; &#8221; (Matthew 24:44).

&#8220; &#8216;Keep watch, because you do not know the day or the hour&#8217; &#8221; (Matthew 25:13).

" &#8216;Be on guard! Be alert! You do not know when that time will come&#8217; &#8221; (Mark 13:33)

The religious people allegedly killed Jesus because He threatened their way of life and their "norm".

It was the religious Pharisees that said "crucify Him"

The religious people were dangerous to Christ 2,000 years ago and the religious people are dangerous to Christ today.

The religious people think they know the only way to God, but they know religious dogma and they crucified our Lord because of their religion.

Christ didnt teach "religion", He teaches the Way of Life!

I say "allegedly" because I dont think Christ is dead because He said "As I, Christ, live, you shall live also."

Christ says NOT to be like the Pharisees or the RELIGIOUS PEOPLE!









Once again, if you guys want to see what I said on RIU.org than search RIU for the names LiveAndLetLive and We Tarded; If you want to see what I said RIGHT AFTER I found out about My Name than search RIU for We Love 1

Would you rather live in Christs Kingdom or this one?

This whole Christ thing might be awkward for us all; but I have THE BEST INTENTIONS for us all.

I NEVER asked to be Christ, but I found out in 2008.

Since 2008 I've been thinking "I have to do My best to bless the world if God wants Me to be Christ." But I cant do it b Myself because I'm JUST One Person.

Thats why I'm employing the whole world; doesnt the world need jobs anyways?

Even though I know all of these things, I'm VERY humble!








You shall know the Truth and the Truth shall set you free.






~PEACE~


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> But I'm NOT in a trap, I AM stuck in a TRIP! lol!


I agree with you on this one man.. next hospital visit, tell the homies I say what up!


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 6, 2013)

Nev, if you are jesus... then why don't you send us some videos of you walking on water?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 6, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Nev, if you are jesus... then why don't you send us some videos of you walking on water?








My Name is NOT Jesus and I'm NOT saying I'm Jesus, but I've said I'm Jesus before in the past.

I AM saying I AM Christ George, The Son of God.

I AM saying I AM The Prophet that is going to set things straight and use My mouth and fingers to accomplish WORLD PEACE!

I said I might be "They Holy Spirit" and The Spirit is the Helper! THE HELPER! The Hemper 

I'm NOT God and I'm NOT trying to say I'm Jesus anymore because I can NEVER fill His shoes. (But who actually met "Jesus" and saw Him walk on water or do ANY miracle? Who knows what Jesus looks like or what He talks like OR ANYTHING? I want to know Jesus lives; or have ANY EVIDENCE of Him! Like I said, I'm here to vindicate ALL faiths by setting things straight.)

I was just a normal person until I turned 23 years old in August of 2008. My X fiance broke up with Me and I tried to starve Myself to death. I didnt eat for about 6 weeks or ~40 days! I didnt eat for ~5 weeks and then I found out about My Name. I found out about how My Name George Manuel Oliveira means "Farmer God is with us, olive tree"..... (I always knew George mean Farmer but thats it) And I found out in 2007 that GMO means Genetically Modified Organism but in August of 2008 I found out that GMO backwards is OMG. And I obviously knew My mom name is MARY J and I thought to Myself "I just might be Jesus" but I still starved Myself for a few days because I still wanted to die. I called My X fiance and said "I think I'm Jesus" and then she woke up My parents at ~3AM and than I said to My dad "You make Me want to kill Myself" and that was the start of the MENTAL HOSPITALS! I lost 25lbs while I starved for ~6 weeks; I went from being 6ft1" weighing 185lbs down to 160lbs and I was VERY gaunt. I was just smoking herb and drinking grape juice while I was starving Myself to death. I went to the mental hospital and I was STARVING and I decided to eat because I was slowly dying. I gained the weight back in a month or two.

I have NOT been able to shake My Messiah complex since I found out, so I figured I would make the best of it and see what I can do. God is The Miracle Worker, I'm just His Son!

I never read The Bible at this time because I was NEVER religious and I figured I would study Gods Word when I got older. But the next year I got into a fist fight with My dad and I was sent to PRISON for 2 months (where I read the Quaran) and than I was transferred from PRISON to Taunton State Mental Hospital where I stayed for 5 months and I actually read the whole Bible! 

But it says THIS in The Bible!

*Matthew 25:31-46*

New International Version (NIV)

*The Sheep and the Goats*

[SUP]31 [/SUP]&#8220;When the Son of Man comes in his glory, and all the angels with him, he will sit on his glorious throne. [SUP]32 [/SUP]All the nations will be gathered before him, and he will separate the people one from another as a shepherd separates the sheep from the goats. [SUP]33 [/SUP]He will put the sheep on his right and the goats on his left.
[SUP]34 [/SUP]&#8220;Then the King will say to those on his right, &#8216;Come, you who are blessed by my Father; take your inheritance, the kingdom prepared for you since the creation of the world. [SUP]35 [/SUP]For I was hungry and you gave me something to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me something to drink, I was a stranger and you invited me in, [SUP]36 [/SUP]I needed clothes and you clothed me, I was sick and you looked after me,* I was in prison *and you came to visit me.&#8217;
[SUP]37 [/SUP]&#8220;Then the righteous will answer him, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you, or thirsty and give you something to drink? [SUP]38 [/SUP]When did we see you a stranger and invite you in, or needing clothes and clothe you? [SUP]39 [/SUP]*When did we see You sick or in prison and go to visit You?&#8217;
*[SUP]40 [/SUP]&#8220;The King will reply, &#8216;Truly I tell you, *whatever you did for one of the least of these brothers and sisters of mine, you did for Me*.&#8217;
[SUP]41 [/SUP]&#8220;Then he will say to those on his left, &#8216;Depart from me, you who are cursed, into the eternal fire prepared for the devil and his angels. [SUP]42 [/SUP]For I was hungry and you gave me nothing to eat, I was thirsty and you gave me nothing to drink, [SUP]43 [/SUP]I was a stranger and you did not invite me in, I needed clothes and you did not clothe me,* I was sick and in prison *and you did not look after me.&#8217;
[SUP]44 [/SUP]&#8220;They also will answer, &#8216;Lord, when did we see you hungry or thirsty or a stranger or needing clothes *or sick or in prison*, and did not help you?&#8217;
[SUP]45 [/SUP]&#8220;He will reply, &#8216;Truly I tell you, *whatever you did not do for one of the least of these, you did not do for Me*.&#8217;
[SUP]46 [/SUP]&#8220;Then they will go away to eternal punishment, but the righteous to eternal life.&#8221;









I might be Da Vine but I'm still a person. I cant do any miracles without you guys, I need the Believers to get together and unify for Gods cause and start THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT so We can go nuts and terraform planets for posterity. I still want to do all the things I have talked about in this thread but I'm always going to be able to physically do the stuff that a normal person can do. But if you guys can find Jesus and show Me how He can walk on water and turn water into wine and do the things alleged in The Bible, than I will BOW DOWN and gladly worship, because I'm way to shy to be on TV or give speeches in front of thousands of people. I just want to chill and live it up and have fun and do My passions. I want to be respected but not famous to a point where people say "Hey, aren't You Jesus?" because I dont like to be bothered much. I dont want people to be like "O, if Hes Christ than He should be able to do miracles and heal this person just from His touch." I just want to enjoy Myself and help people any way that I can, but I cant do miracles besides the grandiose things I say. The Word of God! I'm doing the best I can as a HUMAN!










I can "walk on water" if I was walking UNDERWATER on a HEMP BRIDGE!

I told you guys about the X hundred stories of sea life made from HEMP PLASTIC!

Even the 100th story of the SEA LIFE "apartment buildings" is going to have a HEMP "BRIDGE" to walk on, just in case you run out of oxygen while scuba diving or even if you feel like taking a walk X hundred feet down UNDERWATER!

It will be the coolest thing ever!

So I can NOT walk on water like Jesus ALLEGEDLY did; but with HEMP PLASTIC I can walk on water if I am UNDER WATER, on a UNDERWATER BRIDGE!

The HEMP PLASTIC can be CLEAR too, so when I say "hemp plastic", I mean CLEAR HEMP PLASTIC!

You guys will be able to do whatever I can do because I'm 100% HUMAN and I too am limited to this mortal Body!

I just want to know what you guys are interested in because I'll have to build tons of those.

Life should be more fun and less work, dont you agree?

Most people will have jobs they like but full time isnt going to be a 40 hour week; and the wages are going to be MUCH MUCH better too.

But if I didnt tell you guys about this stuff than who would? Utopia is One Prophet away 

I'm praying for you guys EVERY DAY!













~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 6, 2013)

If you are saying you were Jesus in your past life... then that means someone else is Jesus now in the present, which makes all of your arguments and opinions mean nothing, because they arent coming out of Jesus's mouth. I met Jesus once, for real... he told me that the bible says that anyone else who is claiming to be a prophet who really isn't... is going to go to hell.

I think he was talking about you...

False prophets go to hell man... i would repent, ask for forgiveness and leave this place never to return.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Feb 6, 2013)

It doesn't necessarily mean that someone is Jesus now, but there is that guy in Russia that claims to be Jesus. He at least looks like the Jesus in my old sunday school books.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2013)

[youtube]USR3bX_PtU4[/youtube]









If God had a name, what would it be
And would you call it to his face
Ifyou were faced with him in all his glory
What would you ask if you had justone question
And yeah yeah God is great yeah yeah God is good
yeah yeah yeah yeahyeah
What if God was one of us
Just a slob like one of us
Just a stranger onthe bus
Trying to make his way home
If God had a face what would it look like
And would you want to see
Ifseeing meant that you would have to believe
In things like heaven and injesus and the saints and all the prophets
And yeah yeah god is great yeah yeah god is good
yeah yeah yeah yeahyeah
What if God was one of us
Just a slob like one of us
Just a stranger onthe bus
Trying to make his way home
He's trying to make his wayhome
Back up to heaven all alone
Nobody calling on the phone
Except forthe pope maybe in rome
And yeah yeah God is great yeah yeah God is good
yeah yeah yeah yeahyeah
What if god was one of us
Just a slob like one of us
Just a stranger onthe bus
Trying to make his way home
Just trying to make his wayhome
Like a holy rolling stone
Back up to heaven all alone
Just tryingto make his way home
Nobody calling on the phone
Except for the pope maybein rome









Im going to use the TBMs to escavate the UNDERGROUND CITIES, all across the earth.









[youtube]Q41vzLjwZqM[/youtube]









[youtube]qx_EjMlLgqY[/youtube]









Most things have to be proven for Me to actually believe.

Christians say "We walk by faith and not by sight." I also walk by faith BUT I also walk by sight!









I also believe there should be as many planets as possible in the "goldy locks" zone, around the sun!

In the future we are going to see what kind of materials we are going to create planets out of.

The planets CORE should be made out of astroid rocks because its going to be magma anyways;

But the planets CRUST can be made from anything because we can create any element from Hydrogen and pressure; its called FUSION!

Streets of gold are too easy; what about planets made from solid gold with any other kind of precious metal or precious stone?

I could care less about gold and precious metals and stones because its VANITY but we can do it just for FUN 

But I would like to GROW these precious metals and stones for people in MASSIVE QUANTITES; I'd enjoy GROWING these things 

A better question is "Whats the best way to use these things?"

I dont know if you can tell, but I'm the kind of person that wants to please others more than Myself; but I still need to look out for Myself.

The possibilities are ENDLESS!









Why is glass so expensive when its just melted sand?

CLEAR HEMP PLASTIC is better than glass (in most cases) because it wont break and shatter like glass can; but glass is wonderful for lots of things.... like bongs 

I still want to live UNDERWATER in My CLEAR (HEMP) PLASTIC MANSIONS!

I will make glass so cheap that it will be almost FREE; and whats glass good for?

I hope that I can make most of the CLEAR PLASTIC HEMP MANSIONS FREE becausewe all deserve to live like kings and queens!

Like I said "There will be MORE JOBS in The Kingdom than there are people", but the jobs are going to be jobs you like!

But during the transition to The Kingdom, it will be like Jesus said and "There will be weeping and gnashing of teeth." (I just hope its not you)

People are going to be stupified too because, they will think, "Why didnt anyone ever tell Me about these things?"

But be of good cheer because I have overcome the world; and the risk is worth THE REWARD!

I could make a whole world from HEMP (plastic), I would hire all the HERB growers though to tend My country sized farms; but these farms could be UNDERGROUND or UNDERWATER or FLOATING or even UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR! Crazy huh?

Whats bad about Christ/Me?

I'll move Heaven and earth just for YOU!









[SUP]Luke 19
37 [/SUP]When he came near the place where the road goes down the Mount of Olives, the whole crowd of disciples began joyfully to praise God in loud voices for all the miracles they had seen:
[SUP]38 [/SUP]&#8220;Blessed is the king who comes in the name of the Lord!&#8221;[SUP][b][/SUP]

&#8220;Peace in heaven and glory in the highest!&#8221;

[SUP]39 [/SUP]Some of the Pharisees in the crowd said to Jesus, &#8220;Teacher, rebuke your disciples!&#8221;
[SUP]40 [/SUP]*Jesus said "I tell you,&#8221;** he replied, **&#8220;if they keep quiet, the stones will cry out.&#8221;




*I actually talked about how quartz crystals produced POWER from pressure like 5 years ago; and I made a post on RIU 5 years ago on Al B Fuct's thread. His thread was about his 4 trays of ebb and flow perpetual harvest hydro system; and I think that thread is a STICKY so it wont be hard to find. I was using the name We Tarded back than and I didnt think I'm Christ. Prove Me wrong 




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quartz



(This is a quote from Wikipedia)
"Piezoelectricity-
Quartz crystals have piezoelectric properties; *they develop an electric potential upon the application of mechanical stress*."










I'm going to tell you guys the reasons WHY I went into the mental hospitals but not now 









I'm praying for you guys everyday!








~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> I agree with you on this one man.. next hospital visit, tell the homies I say what up!


I dont like going to mental hospitals because I dont like being locked up. I was very scared when I went to the mental hospitals because I thought they were going to lock Me up and throw away the key. I was the most scared when I went to PRISON for (fist) fighting with My dad. I thought I might never get free again because I was there indefinity and they didnt tell Me when I would get out because it was a legal thing; I was there for 2 month but it felt like 2 years. But all the inmates were My buddies and (it was funny because) they all called Me baby Jesus because I told them My story.

Actually (most) everyone was very cool in all the mental hospitals I went to. They are just people that are going through a crisis! Some of My best friends were from mental hospitals. 

Now I'm going to say the hospital and how many months I stayed in there for.

1) Corrigan Mental Hospital- 1 month
2) St Lukes Mental Hospital- 1 month
3) Bridgewater State Prison- 2 months
4) Taunton State Hospital- 5 months
5) McLeans Mental Hospital- 1 month
6) St Lukes Mental Hospital- 1 month
7) St Lukes Mental Hospital- 1 month
8 )McLean Mental Hospital- 1.5 weeks



God loves you!




Zaehet Strife said:


> If you are saying you were Jesus in your past life... then that means someone else is Jesus now in the present, .



You can say whatever you want BUT I can too. I'm just saying what I feel convicted to say and I'm speaking from My HEART!

Someone else is Jesus? Good for them! Go follow him. Go ask them to walk on water, heal the sick with a touch, turn water into wine and feed 5000 from 5 loaves and 2 fish. I cant do any of those things and thats the Truth. I'm (more) human but I used to walk on the sea floor everyday because it was My job to scuba dive for shellfish. I cant touch people and heal them but I know some remedies to heal. I cant turn water into wine, but Im going to GROW tons of grapes from ocean water and make wine that way. I cant multiply food like Jesus ALLEGEDLY did but I can feed the whole world from love and nobody will be hungry!

I dont want to be Jesus anyways, because people would think I need to perform tricks for them. If anything I'm Gods Helper, AKA The Holy Spirit. It doesnt say in The Bible that The Holy Spirit needs to perform miracles because I'm not a magician, I'm The Prophet! The Word of God!

Like I said, if you can find your Jesus and if He can do the literal miracles that it says in The Bible than I will bow down and worship. I dont want to be the One to tell everyone what to do and how they should live their lives. *I'd rather follow*, but right now I cant find anyone above Me so I'm doing the best I can to strive for WORLD PEACE! 

Who has said all the things I have said? I'm not stealing anyones prophecies, I'm making most of them up because its for the GOOD!

Who is above Me?




Zaehet Strife said:


> ......which makes all of your arguments and opinions mean nothing, because they arent coming out of Jesus's mouth. .


My opinions mean nothing? Have you read ANYTHING I have said? I AM Who I AM; but I've learning NOT to say that I AM Jesus or God because of people like you looking for signs from heaven. Christ said to the PHARISEES "No sign shall be given to this WICKED GENERATION!" I'm NOT going to be saying I'm Jesus because thats why I ended up in the mental hositals for being "DELUSIONAL". So I've learned that I can say "I AM a Prophet" and NOT get in trouble because no one can prove if I am a prophet or not a prophet.

My Word(s) means nothing? What about all the other sages and prophets in The Bible? Does all the other words that Jesus did NOT say (in The Bible) mean nothing? I want you to tell Me what percent of the Words in The Bile are in RED and what percent of the Words are NOT in RED by Jesus. I'd say that the Words in RED, by Jesus, are less than 0.01% percent of The Bible, but thats still a HUGE percent compared to what it probably is! The other 99.99999% of the Words in The Bible is NOT from Jesus but Believers still take heed and call it the Word of God!

If you just read Christ Words, the words in RED, than you wouldnt know the plot because Jesus doesnt speak much in The Bible compared to its entirety!

But everything I do I do it for YOU. 






Zaehet Strife said:


> I met Jesus once, for real... he told me that the bible says that anyone else who is claiming to be a prophet who really isn't... is going to go to hell.
> 
> I think he was talking about you...
> 
> False prophets go to hell man... i would repent, ask for forgiveness and leave this place never to return.


How old is the Jesus you meet? Is he under 33 years old or is he 2,000 plus years? Do you have a picture of him? Does he have youtube videos like I do? I bet he must have a video of himself walking on water like you asked Me. Prove to Me that he is Jesus, I go by evidence. The only reason why I believe I AM DaVine is because of the irrefutable evidence!

If I'm a false prophet than God will forgive Me because I have the best intentions. Plus, I dont believe in "hell", I believe just in Heaven. Heaven is to be with God and "hell" is NOT to be with God, but I dont believe God is going to torment people forever in fire. God just will delete their soul and they wont be BORN AGAIN with Him!

I have repented, many times and I try and live for God in everything I do; so if I go to hell than what does that say about the rest of the world? Where are you all going?

God loves you




NietzscheKeen said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that someone is Jesus now, but there is that guy in Russia that claims to be Jesus. He at least looks like the Jesus in my old sunday school books.



I also saw a video about the dude.

Lots of people look like paintings of "Jesus" but WHAT DOES JESUS ACTUALLY LOOK LIKE? Anyone have a REAL picture of Jesus? Anyone know what He sounds like? Does He have to poop and fart and pee like the rest of us? Does He wipe His ass? Does He masterbate like the rest of the worlds adults? Did He ever pick his nose? Has He ever had sex? I've done ALL THE ABOVE!

I cant believe YOU GUYS HAVE NOT GOT THE PICTURE!!!!!???? Its a little entertaining though because I get to play with you guys as you "play" with Me! I LAUGH OUT LOUD with your comments because..... well you can read!


Jesus will NEVER be proven because there is NO tangible evidence of Him, since it was allegedly 2,000 years ago. So how can someone be proven that they are a person that is dead? You guys might want Me to say "I'm Jesus" but Jesus is the CODE Name for Christ!

You guys can think whatever you want about Me, but I'm still going to love on you!

I'm praing for you guys!


~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 7, 2013)

[video=youtube;xfnZr5ZMrQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfnZr5ZMrQA[/video]

A deep voice is rising
From the heart of the mountain
Vibrations of the stone
I can hear in my heart

The call of instinct
The flight of the powerful
I hunger for it
It just keeps me alive

I met the dragon
In a cave by the mountain
Now I bring the evidence
The beast is alive

This ageless army
Will strike in the morning
And then a star will rise
And shine in the sky

But I grow impatient
Cannot stand the wait
And I start to dig
Within me
This tunnel to I

In this region of me
A great dragon is lying
On the wealth of a mighty world
My own world inside

I saw
I saw monsters
And I
And I started to dig within
When I
When I turn my back on them
They devour me
In this region of me
A dragon is lying there
Awake
Monster
Monster king
Do now scorn them
But do not fear them
Muster
Muster thy army
Dragons are the myth alive
In the heart of men


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2013)

.












NietzscheKeen said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean that someone is Jesus now, but there is that guy in Russia that claims to be Jesus. He at least looks like the Jesus in my old sunday school books.

















So Russia has "THE RUSSIAN JESUS"?





















Good for Russia and good for the Russian Jesus!


















But guess what?



























Guess again!



















Guess one more time?















Ready?
















Here we go!















Ok, Russia has a "Jesus".


















But We've got THE AMERICAN "JESUS"! 

Or should I say "We've got THE AMERICAN GEORGE!"















[youtube]12kcpP-8jfM[/youtube]
















Does the Russian Jesus have a song about him?

Its a CULT! What evidence does he have to be Jesus? I'd rather be alone than start a cult, thats why I dont talk like this except on the internet!















LOL 















~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 7, 2013)

[youtube]bPOzo5Flkjc[/youtube]









EVEN Marilyn Manson is singing about "YOUR OWN, PERSONAL JESUS!"









EDIT- BTW, *Everyone on here is a critic. I want to know if there are some SPIRITUAL Believers on here? 

Who thinks I have some good ideas?*









I wouldnt start a cult because I dont want to be an object of worship! I'll start THE REVOLUTION though because I'm a FREEDOM FIGHTER! 









~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> The only reason why I believe I AM DaVine is because of the* irrefutable evidence!*


I'm not sure this means what you think it means.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a notion on how to optimize a star.









Why does a planet need to ORBIT around the sun when it could stay in place and spin in place?

If we had nuclear rockets that were big enough than you could create SEASONS by moving planets closer or farther to a star, while spinning in place.

If we did this than we could fit thousands (if not millions) of planets around ONE STAR; without them bumping into eachother!

This is an incredible idea and I just thought of it YESTERDAY; while reading the part of My journal that says "there should be as many planets in the "goldy locks" zone as possible."

This idea opens up so many NEW DEMINSIONS of reality!

We can surround the sun with, maybe, millions of planets BUT the question is "is there enough astroid rocks in the solar system to make so many planets?"

Maybe thats what I'll do, I'll give planets away to people because God is a BIG God; and the more planets, the better! Right?








It got REAL QUIET again!

Whos is above Me?

I just want to be The King because I can MAKE good things happen!




*Luke 20:38-40*

New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]38 [/SUP]For He is not the God of the dead but of the living, for all live to Him.&#8221;
[SUP]39 [/SUP]Then some of the scribes answered and said, &#8220;Teacher, You have spoken well.&#8221; [SUP]40 [/SUP]But after that they dared not question Him anymore.




Like I said "It got REAL QUIET again"..... But I enjoy teaching The Way and The Truth and about Life!









I told you guys I was talking about harvesting power from QUARTZ way back in 2008, so here is the link 

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks-159.html

That was 4/25/2008 and I was using the name We Tarded.... I was 22 years old at the time.... I didnt really know anything back then and I was an Agnostic at the time. I was kinda annoying IMO. The word "piezoelectricity" comes from QUARTZ crystal.... But the point is that I've been blogging on here for OVER 6 years, but NOW you guys can see My face and hear My voice because I linked you My youtube videos.

Every HERB grower would want FREE ENERGY, so check the link below out!

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=free+energy&page=1







~PEACE~


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 8, 2013)

6..........................6..........................6


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 8, 2013)

I bet if Satan kicked a christian's ass God would allow it


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Why does a planet need to ORBIT around the sun when it could stay in place and spin in place?


The orbiting is what gives the planet centripetal force to keep from falling into the sun. How exactly can you situate a massive object in space, without an orbit and keep it from being pulled into the sun?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> If we had nuclear rockets that were big enough than you could create SEASONS by moving planets closer or farther to a star, while spinning in place.


Seasons are created by the tilt of the earth's axis, not the distance from the sun.


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 9, 2013)

_"Many religions, will take regular human behaviors and call them wrong or sinful, and so you're going to be beholden to these priests for an absolution from what is natural. That is the greatest con game in all of history"_
-Magus Peter H. Gilmore
High Preist, Church of Satan


----------



## doowmd (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't believe none of you have said what I've been thinking the whole time I read/skimmed thru this God-forsaken thread. (Pun totally intended ) Which is to say: This dude should get a fuckin Oscar for the act he's clearly putting on to draw a check and to be able to "do time" in a psych ward for his fuck ups:hitting on his old man/ probably been busted for possession and other shit at times and used this "I'm a fuckin weirdo who believes he's Jesus" defense to be able to go to the "hospital" instead of jail, plus he draws a mental check from the state bet that!!!!
He's already said his posts on RIU were brought up in court. Think that hurt or helped his case when he went in front of the judge about the assault on his dad? It helped for what he wanted it too! 

OMG's lawyer:"Uh judge I'm sorry but just look at what this man has posted on a marijuana forum, there's no way to put him among "regular inmates' he should be placed in a mental ward for his stay"
LMFAO....this is basically a GIANT TROLL job not only on RIU but the legal system and this dudes parents! lmao

That is all based on the fact that sunni is wrong and he does not indeed own a clothing store....which he never addressed I might add! Yet he addressed ALL the questions AROUND so some pussy footing around that was done and makes you wonder if she was on to something.




dbkick said:


> dude in the video resembles a fat finshaggy more than a fat jesus :/


I've been thinking how much this dude reminds me of that troll too!! Plus ur right.....he's fin w/ 50 lb.s on him lmao!





Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.mentalhelp.net/
> 
> http://www.mentalhealthamerica.net/go/help
> 
> ...



Your a good person Padwan and need not be so worried about this dude. One of the hardest trolls I've ever seen, but none-the-less...still a troll. ALL an act for the sake of attention when needed for the right circumstance. ie: proof of memtal illness in a disability case.





mindphuk said:


> I'm not sure this means what you think it means.



LOL



mindphuk said:


> The orbiting is what gives the planet centripetal force to keep from falling into the sun. How exactly can you situate a massive object in space, without an orbit and keep it from being pulled into the sun?



Don't feed him mindphuk....it's funny and sad at the same time.




One last thing:
[video=youtube;2H33bQZx4Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H33bQZx4Ig[/video]


----------



## doowmd (Feb 9, 2013)

I can't believe none of you have said what I've been thinking the whole time I read/skimmed thru this God-forsaken thread. (Pun totally intended ) Which is to say: This dude should get a Oscar for the act he's clearly putting on to draw a check and to be able to "do time" in a psych ward for his fuck ups:hitting on his old man/ probably been busted for possession and other shit at times and used this "I'm a fuckin weirdo who believes he's Jesus" defense to be able to go to the "hospital" instead of jail, plus he draws a mental check from the state bet that!!!!
He's already said his posts on RIU were brought up in court. Think that hurt or helped his case when he went in front of the judge about the assault on his dad? It helped for what he wanted it too! 

OMG's lawyer:"Uh judge I'm sorry but just look at what this man has posted on a marijuana forum, there's no way to put him among "regular inmates' he should be placed in a mental ward for his stay"
LMFAO....this is basically a GIANT TROLL job not only on RIU but the legal system and this dudes parents! lmao

That is all based on the fact that sunni is wrong and he does not indeed own a clothing store....which he never addressed I might add! Yet he addressed ALL the questions AROUND so some pussy footing around that was done and makes you wonder if she was on to something.




dbkick said:


> dude in the video resembles a fat finshaggy more than a fat Jesus :/


I've been thinking how much this dude reminds me of that troll too!! Plus ur right.....he's fin w/ 50 lb.s on him lmao!





Padawanbater2 said:


> http://www.mentalhelp.net/
> 
> http://www.mentalhealthamerica.net/go/help
> 
> ...



Your a good person Padwan and need not be so worried about this dude. One of the hardest trolls I've ever seen, but none-the-less...still a troll. ALL an act for the sake of attention when needed for the right circumstance. ie: proof of mental illness in a disability case.





mindphuk said:


> I'm not sure this means what you think it means.



LOL



mindphuk said:


> The orbiting is what gives the planet centripetal force to keep from falling into the sun. How exactly can you situate a massive object in space, without an orbit and keep it from being pulled into the sun?



Don't feed him mindphuk....it's funny and sad at the same time.




One last thing:
[video=youtube;2H33bQZx4Ig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2H33bQZx4Ig[/video]


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 9, 2013)

I didnt bother to read thru the whole thread, it took a couple of his recent posts for me to realize he's gone. I thought he was just a dedicated christian at first but this man is actually far beyond that to my surprise.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 11, 2013)

Its time to play with THE BIG BOYS TOYS 









HAARP




[youtube]SToVBicIrJU[/youtube]










Ida Maria- O My God




[youtube]EvUn-avrRtU[/youtube]









What if My Name was Jesus, like if I was born with the Name Jesus?

It would be like I did these things on purpose.

But My Name is George and George isnt even mentioned in The Bible.

So it should be evident that I did NOT fulfill the prophecies on purpose.

I want to know WHAT ARE THE CHANCES THAT ALL THESE THINGS WOULD HAPPEN TO Me?

Why would I ever think I'm Jesus when I have the Name George?

But NOW I see that I have The Name ABOVE ALL names!

If anyone ever says that they are Christ than they are FOOLISH because how can you top Me?

I AM The Alpha and The Omega, The Beginning and The END! 

I AM The Alpha because no one is above Me, and The Omega because no one is below Me! 

I have The Word(s) of God!

If God was a Person than He would have to be like Christ/Me.

Who has a name above My Name? Who?

I plan on living for THOUSANDS of years because of Nanotechnology but I will NEVER leave you or forsake you (guys)!

I will be with you ALWAYS, even to death.

I will come again, but I dont know when or how but I will always be with My people! (Only My Daddy knows the details )

You will KNOW I AM ALIVE because there will be Life; I AM Life!

I AM The First and The Last The Beginning and The END!

Dont act like you dont know!







(From The Bible)

"In The Beginning was The Word and The Word was with God and The Word was God."

"All things were made by Him and without Him, nothing was made that was made."

"And YOU saw and bare witness that this is The Son of God."

Christ said "Hereafter you shall see heaven open, and the angles of God ascending and descending upon The Son of God."

Rabbi "We know that You are a Teacher come from God; for no man can do these miracles/things that You do except God be with him."

Christ says "We speak which We know and testify that which We have seen and you recieve NOT Our Witness."

Christ says "I have told you of earthly things and you dont believe; how shall ou believe if I tell you of heavenly things?"

Christ says "No man have ascended up to heaven but He that came down from Heaven, even The Son of God which is in Heaven."

Christ says "Even so The Son of God must be lifted up; that whosoever believesin Him shall NOT perish, but have eternal life"

Christ says "For God so loved the world that He gave He gave His only begotten Son......"

Christ says "For God sent His Son into the world NOT to condemn the world, but that the world, through Him might be saved"

He says "He that believes on Him is NOT CONDEMNED, but he that doesnt believe is CONDEMNED ALREADY, because he has not believe in The Name of the ONLY begotten Son of God!









The government says that pollution is a problem and CO2 is causing "global warming". 

Are they idiots? Pollution is a problem from cars, factories and people (that litter) but NOT CO2!

Liquid Hydrogen is the cleanest burning fuel for whatever, especially cars and factories.

The only emissions from Hydrogen is JUST WATER!; PURE WATER!

Instead of natural gas pipe lines, I will plumb the world WITH HYDROGEN! 

And the thing about Hydrogen is that its the NUMBER ONE most abundant element in the universe.

The easiest way to harvest as much Hdrogen as possible is from THE OCEAN!

You just need to pass electricty through SALT WATER and collect the bubbles.

A good way to make sure there are PLENTY OF JOBS is to take ABOUT HALF of a companies net profits and give/pay it to employees.

So if a company NETS $100 MILLION dollars and ~$50 MILLION will be paid to that companies workers.

AND an employee should make no less than $50K grand a year if they work full time (if you are talking about todays current inflation rates.)

A single person wont be able to own more than X hundred million dollars in assets and a company wont be able to own more than X billion dollars.

This is going to SPREAD THE WEALTH so the poor wont be poor and the rich can be rich enough and live comfortably like we all should.

(I put an X there because that number should be dictated by THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT, so we all can vote on the parameters.)







Hydrogen generator!

[youtube]eXxN_nh84Pg[/youtube]




Go to the link below if you want to see more Hydrogen generators 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hho+generator&oq=hho+&gs_l=youtube-reduced.1.0.0l4.2088369.2109206.0.2111301.31.17.11.2.4.0.1007.4620.5j2j2j4j7-2.15.0...0.0...1ac.1.O4IR779a8mI









Hydrogen FUEL CELLS!

[youtube]oy8dzOB-Ykg[/youtube]




Go to the link below to learn more about Hydrogen FUEL CELLS 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=hydrogen+fuel+cell&oq=hydrogen&gs_l=youtube.1.2.0l10.48026.50672.0.54613.8.7.0.1.1.0.115.718.2j5.7.0...0.0...1ac.1.pn41ihg-WmY









About the SPACE JETS!

The SPACE JETS are going to be SAFER than driving a car because of RADAR and its going to have ELECTRONIC TAKE OFF and ELECTRONIC LANDING!

The only place you will not be able to fly is OVER NO-FLY ZONES because people deserve to have peace.

So you can fly over a city but you might have to be 10K feet above the ground and city.

But where do you wan to go?

Do you want to go planet hopping in space? or do you want to go UNDERWATER in the ocean?

I will have My engineers design these SPACE JETS to go wherever you want to go.

Most of the JET will be automated except flying in a spot where there is NO DANGER, so that you can take the wheel and fly as you wish.

I am going to put as many safty features as possible in the JETS, i.e. the JET wont be bale to pull more than 2-3G's (of acceleration) so you dont pass out from too many G's.

Maybe these can run off of nuclear power, and if not than liquid Hydrogen and Oxygen.

Once My SPACE JETS go into MASS-PRODUCTION than cars are going to be obsolete; but this will only happen in My Kingdom.

The SPACE JETS will also take off and land like a HARRIER JET. So VERTICAL take off and VERTICAL landing!

But why drive when We can fly?

And Our Daddy is so good that He will pay for your SPACE JET and your insurance and your fuel/Hydrogen, the bill is on The KING,dom

Christ will hook you up with the goods.

Your WeLcome.







Would you guys like to FLY WITH Me? (I'm going to OWN ALL of the governemts soon, so its time to play WITH THE BIG TOYS )

[youtube]2pweY5y5eRI[/youtube]









Because I believe and because I said it; Industry is going to come out with the HASH VAPORIZERS that look like an electronic cigarette. All you will have to do is PACK YOUR HASH IN IT and then "smoke" it anywhere in public.








And for the northern climates, I thought the other day "Why doesn't vehicle have a "total defrost" package available? For example, when you turn on your vehicle and push a "total defrost" button, the whole vehicle should melt the snow and a few feet to its sides; so that people dont have to shovel in case of a snow storm. There are tons of ways to melt the snow, you just need heat and in this case, HEAT FROM YOUR ENGINE. Its just a matter of channeling that heat on and around your vehicle. I'm not going to get into details about how it should work because its not that important to Me but the car manufacturing companies should come up with a way to have that option for vehicles in northern climates that the vehicle will totally melt/defrost the vehicle and like 2-3 feet to the sides. I'd use the MYT engine and Hydrogen for fuel to make things most efficient. 








~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 11, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> I'm not sure this means what you think it means.


What does it mean to you?

God loves you!



meechz 024 said:


> 6..........................6..........................6


So you watched My youtube video? 

Its true, I lost My faith in Jesus on RIU.org on the post 666; using the name We Tarded! 

666 stands for "THE MARK OF THE BEAST" AKA the AntiChrist and NOT the devil, or thats what The Bible teaches.

I sure felt like the AntiChrist when I lost My faith in Jesus and Christianity. I was pissed off alot because people are so ignorant because they couldnt see the truth that 9/11 was an inside job and there was NO JESUS! I guess you could say I went from being a Believer to an Agnostic Conspiracy Theorist.

I wanted to TEAR THE WORLD IN PIECES because of the tyranny from the "elites" and I wanted to prove that Jesus never existed and was NOT coming back. 

I was trying to start a war between the "common people" and the "elites".

BTW, I HATED using that name "We Tarded" because it was as foolish as it could get and I didnt like being called "We Tarded". You guys used to call Me "We" though, and I didnt mind being called "We" as much. Or "We T". The reason why I picked the name "We Tarded" was because I was using the name LiveAndLetLive and I was a Christian and at the time I didnt want people to know I was growing. BUT I had a question about "How to get rid of the pink film I burnt onto My reflector". I can be a funny guy and I wanted to pick the most foolish name to ask that question and I stuck with that name because I didnt talk much about weed on the first name and I just wanted to talk about weed.... At first I didnt care about the rediculous name and than I made a bunch of posts and I didnt want to change My screen name.

Am I the AntiChrist? NO, I AM The Christ!

Was I the AntiChrist? IDK, maybe. I sure felt like it, I was trying to start a war against the "elites".

I still am trying to start a war against the "elites" 


God loves you!




meechz 024 said:


> I bet if Satan kicked a christian's ass God would allow it


satan cant touch a child of God.


God loves you!



mindphuk said:


> The orbiting is what gives the planet centripetal force to keep from falling into the sun. How exactly can you situate a massive object in space, without an orbit and keep it from being pulled into the sun?


(I never heard of using rockets to spin planets or move them, but I think BIG and I'm figuring this out as I go )

If you read My post again, I said I would use NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS and they balance the planets from getting too close or too far away. The NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS also change the seasons and spin the planets faster or slower on its axis or spin. 

The planets will still SPIN and that will give it centrifugal force, the orbit does NOT do this, its the SPIN! But its gravity that keep us on the ground and the earth could completly stop its spin and our feet would still be on the ground.

It will never fall into the sun because THE NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS will keep it in check. If the planet gets too close than turn on the NUCLEAR ROCKETS, but this is NOT going to happen.

God will keep all the planets in check because Christ is in charge of THE BIG THINGS!

God controls the seasons and He has some BIG TOOLS to do the job 

How many planets can fit around a star this way- the way of spinning in place without orbit? I'm guessing THOUSANDS, EASY!

[youtube]xscZeFD2m_o[/youtube]

God loves you!






I AM going to be giving planets away for POPULATION CONTROL so that the planets are NOT over crowded by people, but thats in the future!








mindphuk said:


> Seasons are created by the tilt of the earth's axis, not the distance from the sun.


(I never heard of using rockets to spin planets or move them, but I think BIG and I'm figuring this out as I go )

There can be a tilt The Way I plan on it too (spinning in place). The TILT is for that planet if it wants the northern and southern herispheres to have the opposite season.

But if there is NO TILT than the seasons will be the same.

I will balance the planets anyway I want to with NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS because its too easy. I'm just going to do whatever is good for the people.

I could flip the world upside down if I wanted to, but I wouldnt do it unless it was for good and not bad.

But the seasons ARE created by the distance from the sun even if its because of TILT. 

The world is just a bunch of rocks together in space. Its a BIG rock and I can spin and move BIG ROCKS with ROCKETS 

How many planets can fit around a star this way- the way of spinning in place without orbit? I'm guessing THOUSANDS, EASY!

God loves you!





I AM going to be giving planets away for POPULATION CONTROL so that the planets are NOT over crowded by people, but thats in the future!








meechz 024 said:


> _"Many religions, will take regular human behaviors and call them wrong or sinful, and so you're going to be beholden to these priests for an absolution from what is natural. That is the greatest con game in all of history"_
> -Magus Peter H. Gilmore
> High Preist, Church of Satan


I believe sin is doing what YOU know is WRONG!

If YOU dont think its wrong than its not really a sin.

I'm NOT going to tell you guys what a sin is; I believe its up to you to judge what a sin is.

If you do something and YOU believe its FOR GOOD than God wont hold it against YOU .... But if you do something YOU know is WRONG than thats between YOU and God!

Thats My opinion about sin.

God loves you!



doowmd said:


> I can't believe none of you have said what I've been thinking the whole time I read/skimmed thru this God-forsaken thread. (Pun totally intended ) Which is to say: This dude should get a fuckin Oscar for the act he's clearly putting on to draw a check and to be able to "do time" in a psych ward for his fuck ups:hitting on his old man/ probably been busted for possession and other shit at times and used this "I'm a fuckin weirdo who believes he's Jesus" defense to be able to go to the "hospital" instead of jail, plus he draws a mental check from the state bet that!!!!
> He's already said his posts on RIU were brought up in court. Think that hurt or helped his case when he went in front of the judge about the assault on his dad? It helped for what he wanted it too!
> 
> OMG's lawyer:"Uh judge I'm sorry but just look at what this man has posted on a marijuana forum, there's no way to put him among "regular inmates' he should be placed in a mental ward for his stay"
> ...


Gee, THANKS....

I'm doing all this for a court case huh? Thats what you think? I'm NOT worried about court or mental hospitals because I dont commit crimes, and I got into that ONE fight with My dad in 2009 and thats LONG dead and over with, your funny though 

......."This dude should get a fuckin Oscar for the act he's clearly putting on"........ I'm not looking for an Oscar,,,, I'm looking for My GOLDEN CROWN, where did it go? And also you all will get golden crowns too for your faith in Christianity. There is plenty of gold in My Kingdom, I'll make it through FUSION from just Hydrogen. I wont hold any good thing away from My people!

Of course, I expected people to get offended at Me because the layman just cant fathom The Power. I AM on a totally whole different level than you apparently. I was ignorant like you, but God has ASCENDED Me because of My obedience. I didnt know these things either, so I made most of it up.... LMAO. I was living in ignorance and I figured I would invent/prophecy My way to THE TOP! I actually learned alot of the conspiracy theories from HERE- Rollitup.org but My prophecies come from My HEART.

And I'm NOT acting either, I'm being Me and I'm going to keep being Me.

This is an ACT OF GOD, and you might be a PAWN, but I AM The King. Checkmate...... Hold on and go for the ride, little boy, your in My world now.... I make the rules 

You guys should be thanking Me for this marvelous knowledge that I wish to share with you all.... Who else would? I dare you to prove Me wrong about anything besides My beliefs in God that can NOT be proven. Look at the objective evidence and ask yourself "Is He making some of this up?" I'm telling you guys a TRUE STORY about My ASCENTION to GLORY! 

I'm never going to say that I'm perfect but I will say "I AM an Enlightened Being". 

Of course children wont fathom My speech, so go play. I have a Christ Complex, but I want to live in Christ(s) Complex, the MANSIONS go UP and they go DOWN. Hundreds of stories HIGH and hundreds of basements BELOW!

I thought I said "I DO NOT WANT CHILDREN READING WHAT I WRITE." I believe I said "You have to be OVER 18 to go on RIU because I dont want CHILDREN to read this". 

I stand alone, but I'm NOT alone because I have God in FRONT and BEHIND and to the LEFT and RIGHT and ABOVE and BELOW!

I AM Gods Martyr..... I'm going to do whatever I can for Him and His KING,dom before I die.

You think you know Me? You can keep on thinking because I'm not who you think I am. 

Dont worry son I'm not going to ask you to bow to Me,,,,,, I'm not going to ask anyone to bow down!

PLEASE..................NO MORE CHILDREN on RIU!




This is for you buddy..............

(From The Bible)

"In The Beginning was The Word and The Word was with God and The Word was God."

"All things were made by Him and without Him, nothing was made that was made."

"And YOU saw and bare witness that this is The Son of God."

Christ said "Hereafter you shall see heaven open, and the angles of God ascending and descending upon The Son of God."

*Rabbi "We know that You are a Teacher come from God; for no man can do these miracles/things that You do except God be with him."

Christ says "We speak which We know and testify that which We have seen and you recieve NOT Our Witness."

Christ says "I have told you of earthly things and you dont believe; how shall you believe if I tell you of heavenly things?"

Christ says "No man have ascended up to heaven but He that came down from Heaven, even The Son of God which is in Heaven."

Christ says "Even so The Son of God must be lifted up; that whosoever believesin Him shall NOT perish, but have eternal life"
*
Christ says "For God so loved the world that He gave He gave His only begotten Son......"

*Christ says "For God sent His Son into the world NOT to condemn the world, but that the world, through Him might be saved"

He says "He that believes on Him is NOT CONDEMNED, but he that doesnt believe is CONDEMNED ALREADY, because he has not believe in The Name of the ONLY begotten Son of God!*




"Woe unto the world because of offenses! for it must needs be that offenses come; but woe to that man by whom the offense comes!"


NO MORE CHILDREN on RIU!


God loves you!




meechz 024 said:


> I didnt bother to read thru the whole thread, it took a couple of his recent posts for me to realize he's gone. I thought he was just a dedicated christian at first but this man is actually far beyond that to my surprise.





Yep, I'm GONE and (some of) YOU GUYS ARE LEFT BEHIND!






God loves you!




I want to know what you guys want to do. I've been telling you guys what I want to do, but what about you all? Its not all about Me, its about us all. Of course it has to mainly be about Me but thats just to place Me in My spot as King but once I have that power than its going to be "How can the King bless His children?" I'm only One Person and I can only do so much, but you guys are an extension to My Body and I want you guys to enjoy yourselves as much as possible. The King is only as good as His Kingdom and you all live in My Kingdom. I would want to make everything freely rentable. For example, you cant own EVERYTHING but you can own TONS of things but some things you wont want to store or maintain and you'll only want to do that activity every so often. If thats the case you guys will be able to fly your SPACE JET to the location of what you want to do and you can freely do it. I'm talking about BIG MACHINES. Whatever your hobby is. Even the "poor" people are going to live like KINGS and QUEENS! I will hook you guys up with nothing but THE BEST! You guys are worried about jobs? I'm worried if there will be enough people to do the work, thats why people are going to need to have lots of babies. Plus, the way to get more money into circulation will be to have more babies,,,,,, and like I said "For every baby born there will be an extra X MILLION dollars added to circultion." This will get rid of inflation at its root, IMO. I can create a world of bliss for every kind of people..... I'm not racist and I think every race deserves equal rights. I'm most excited about what I AM going to do UNDER the OCEAN because its going to be better than living on land. And if we need to build more, than we can grow more HEMP for the plastic. Plastic is VERY STRONG and easy to manipulate and it can be CLEAR like glass windows. And I believe the Kingdom will dictate that all drugs be made decrimilized because people should do what they want as long as they are not bothering anyone else. But I'm not going to make up all the rules, I'm just going to make suggestions and write THE CHECKS AND (you can) BALANCES (your accounts). Sounds good?






When I am weak, than He is STRONG!






[youtube]xscZeFD2m_o[/youtube]










If it was NOT God that did these things to Me than who did?





(I might be crazy to some of you people but I will be vindicated by the scientists and the Believers in The END! I'm speaking from My HEART and I can do no more.)





~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 11, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (I never heard of using rockets to spin planets or move them, but I think BIG and I'm figuring this out as I go )


That's because it can't be done. 


> There can be a tilt The Way I plan on it too (spinning in place). The TILT is for that planet if it wants the northern and southern herispheres to have the opposite season.


 The tilt gives us the seasons, not the distance to the sun. If we were stationary, not orbiting, the tilt would keep one hemisphere in perpetual summer and the other perpetual winter. 


> But if there is NO TILT than the seasons will be the same.


IF there was no tilt AND we were stationary relative to the sun, there would be only one season. Our planet's biotope wouldn't like that very much. 


> I will balance the planets anyway I want to with NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS because its too easy. I'm just going to do whatever is good for the people.


The earth is quite massive, you would need a lot more energy than rockets. We don't even have the capability of deflecting a tiny asteroid, how long do you think it will be before we have the capability to move planets? Are you immortal? You claim you are human, so you will be long dead before science has the ability to implement anything you say. Doesn't this amount to nothing more than a literal 'pipe dream?' Sure, lot's of us get stoned and think 'wouldn't it be cool if we could do _this_...' But in reality, just like our musings and meanderings, your ideas are truly unworkable. 


> I could flip the world upside down if I wanted to, but I wouldnt do it unless it was for good and not bad.


I really doubt you or anyone else could do such a thing. 



> But the seasons ARE created by the distance from the sun even if its because of TILT.


No they aren't! It's a bad combination to be a messiah and a moron!
If you honestly think that the seasons are created by the earth-sun distance, AND you understand that the northern and southern hemispheres have seasons opposite of one another, how do you explain BOTH?!!! IOW, if our winter was caused by an increased distance away from the sun, then how does Australia have summer AT THE EXACT SAME DISTANCE? 



> The world is just a bunch of rocks together in space. Its a BIG rock and I can spin and move BIG ROCKS with ROCKETS


Keep dreaming. A planet that is moving through space at 100,000 km/h with a mass of 6 sextillion tonnes, that's a LOT of inertia. It is going to take more than some rockets to stop it, nuclear or not.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 11, 2013)

idolatry is the worst of all sins . . to take credit for or to pretend to be God

it is quite sad when, people are so confused that any one can come in and convince them in one swoop to disregard all they have been taught by their religion

and is only window into the minds of those who are easily manipulated 

KARMA to all idolaters


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 11, 2013)

You are God, yet require nuclear rockets to move/rotate the Earth

Makes total sense!

Anyone opposed to closing this bullshit thread? 

I've had enough myself


----------



## meechz 024 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Here is my prayer:

*Thy Lord....

Even though I don't think I deserve to go to hell, If this guys going to heaven... I'd rather just go to hell. straight up. Just making that clear right now, god.
Don't let me down!


----------



## cheechako (Feb 11, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Anyone opposed to closing this bullshit thread?
> 
> I've had enough myself


I am very much opposed to closing it. Nevaeh420 might be a nutcase, but he is generally well behaved and stays in this thread. Some of us have had fun here. I'm a little bored with it right now. It is easy enough to skip over or ignore (or even put Nevaeh420 on ignore) if this is not for you.

I'm still a new guy around here. But it seems there's a lot of free speech around here. Containing it is one goal or rule, I think. There's a lot of bullshit too, from stuff in Politics or this section to senseless polls in TNT and whatnot. And there are more obvious issues to deal with than one possible nutcase that pretty much sticks to his own thread.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 12, 2013)

meechz 024 said:


> .........I thought he was just a dedicated christian at first *but this man is actually far beyond that to my surprise*.





I love Alternative and Rock but I do NOT like the Death Metal because I cant even hear the lyrics.




White Zombie- More Human Than Human




[youtube]E0E0ynyIUsg[/youtube]









God loves you!







mindphuk said:


> That's because it can't be done..


Jesus said unto him, "If you can believe, all things are possible to him that believes."

But as far as moving planets go, thats too easy once I AM King. Whats hard is to MOVE STARS.... I havent figured that one out yet, but at the same time, I dont know why I would want to move a star. LOL 

The Multiverse is ENERGY; potential ENERGY everywhere there is matter and/or electromagnetic radiation/light. The trick is to harness the energy to perform tasks to do something useful. I could use FUSION to turn the OCEAN WATER into ENERGY lasting forever and heavier elements like gold! (Whats better? turning water into wine or OCEAN water into gold?)The amount of ENERGY I could produce from just a TINY fraction of the ocean is incredible; I just need the right tools!

You say it cant be done, but what do you know? I'm talking about BIG HUGE BIG HUGE NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS.... The Earth wouldnt move that fast but with BIG ENOUGH NUCLEAR ROCKETS it could move to where ever,,, but it takes time and thats a good thing.

If I wanted to make a planet into a SPACE SHIP, than I would put a HUGE (CLEAR PLASTIC HEMP) DOME all around the planet; and get the energy to live from maybe GEO-THERMAL ENERGY (and nuclear), and go for a TRIP that way through space. 


GEO-THERMAL ENERGY!













It depends on your scale of view, after all we are infinitly small because the Multiverse is infinity large, so I will let My mind control My Multiverse.

I will find a way.






mindphuk said:


> The tilt gives us the seasons, not the distance to the sun. If we were stationary, not orbiting, the tilt would keep one hemisphere in perpetual summer and the other perpetual winter. .


(I'm not looking this stuff up on the computer, I've just been talking from intuition.)

Yes the tilt gives us our seasons but but thats because the hemispheres are closer or farther away from the sun. Its still the distance from the sun, IMO.

If I can turn a planet into a HUGE SPACE SHIP than I can get the temperature and seasons right for Gods children. I'm just giving beautiful notions for the engineers because its going to be a collaborative effort; I cant do it all by My Self!

Your right, if the planet was stationary and the tilt was the same than one hemisphere would always be winter and the other summer. But if there was like 4 or maybe 6 ENORMOUS NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS around the globe than I would be able to create longer and shorter days and seasons or whatever because the world would just be a ball in space that can be moved at will with enough power and the proper tools!

At least your thinking for yourself.... Free thinkers are good for The Kingdom 








The world is A SPINNING TOP IN My HANDS!












mindphuk said:


> IF there was no tilt AND we were stationary relative to the sun, there would be only one season. Our planet's biotope wouldn't like that very much. .



(The world is a big TOP to Me. )

The NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS will be able to start up at any time and push the globe in any direction; so it could be that season until we turn on the NUCLEAR ROCKETS!

But you guys have to realize, I'm NOT going to be doing any of this without letting you guys know.... The scientists on THE ONLINE GOVERNEMT are going to be letting EVERYONE know all the PROs and CONs about any decision that The King makes. I dont want to be responsible for anything that goes wrong thats why YOU- THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT will dictate 95% of all the rules (because I dont know everything). I would want EVERYONE to vote on THE ONLINE GOVERNMENT to keep things cool, you could even vote on your smart phone from anywhere in the world 

I'm not going to be touching nuclear rockets without all of you guys approving My actions. I dont need to be blamed for that. But it can be done!




mindphuk said:


> The earth is quite massive, you would need a lot more energy than rockets. We don't even have the capability of deflecting a tiny asteroid, how long do you think it will be before we have the capability to move planets? Are you immortal? You claim you are human, so you will be long dead before science has the ability to implement anything you say. Doesn't this amount to nothing more than a literal 'pipe dream?' Sure, lot's of us get stoned and think 'wouldn't it be cool if we could do _this_...' But in reality, just like our musings and meanderings, your ideas are truly unworkable.
> I really doubt you or anyone else could do such a thing. .


Christ says "Heaven and earth will pass away, but My Words will NEVER pass away!"

I believe we might be able to move dead planets- or planets that dont have life on the surface- from using the stars energy to PUSH WITH LIGHT energy. Thats another way.

How long to we move planets? As soon as I get My CROWN! I will NOT tarry from doing good things; people are going to need to get paid MUCH MORE MONEY to raise tons of kids though, but I have plenty of ideas for jobs. Look what I have said!

I'm not talking about just any rockets, I'm talking about NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS! This is just My theory but I believe it could work if done properly.

You say we dont have the capability to deflect an astroid, but I say "THE GOVERNMENT IS LYING TO YOU ALL"

I'm NOT the government, I AM George. I AM The One that will go above and beyond what people think can and cant be done. I will make a way when there seems to be no way.

Im not immortal BUT I will live for thousands of years because of nanotechnology! But if you believe, than you too will be able to live for THOUSANDS of years with Me in The Kingdom. 

A quick search rendered- "The *Millennial kingdom* refers to the _thousand-year_ reign of Christ specifically mentioned in Revelation 20:1-6."





mindphuk said:


> No they aren't! It's a bad combination to be a messiah and a moron!
> If you honestly think that the seasons are created by the earth-sun distance, AND you understand that the northern and southern hemispheres have seasons opposite of one another, how do you explain BOTH?!!! IOW, if our winter was caused by an increased distance away from the sun, then how does Australia have summer AT THE EXACT SAME DISTANCE?
> 
> Keep dreaming. A planet that is moving through space at 100,000 km/h with a mass of 6 sextillion tonnes, that's a LOT of inertia. It is going to take more than some rockets to stop it, nuclear or not.


What I'm saying is that when the northern hemisphere is tilted AWAY from the sun than it takes a little more distance for the sunlight to go. And the opposite is true, when the southern hemisphere is pointed towards the sun than its a little closer and less distance for the sun to travel. BUT I dont know, I'm just guessing now. 

Maybe I'm wrong but it doesnt matter much because I'm more interested in building planets for posterity. I will let the scientists and engineers figure it out because I'd rather make sure everyone is feed and has a nice warm home to live in with CLEAN (unfluoridated) WATER and a respectable job and a good education.

But the world is just a BIG TOP to Me, and God is BIGGER than any planet. If I can play with My NUCLEAR TOYS than you guys are in for a surprise because its going to be dope. I dont know if you guys will be able to handle The Power of God. 

God loves you!



Samwell Seed Well said:


> idolatry is the worst of all sins . . to take credit for or to pretend to be God
> 
> it is quite sad when, people are so confused that any one can come in and convince them in one swoop to disregard all they have been taught by their religion
> 
> ...


I agree with you bud.

Idolatry is bad and only God should be worshipped. 

Idols are dead but God is ALIVE.

I believe there is a big difference between Spirituality and Religion. 

God loves you!



meechz 024 said:


> *Here is my prayer:
> 
> *Thy Lord....
> 
> ...


God will lift you up on your last day!

"Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in Me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:"

I told you guys, I dont believe in hell. If God doesnt want that person to be BORN AGAIN than your soul might just be DELETED.... But IDK about eternal FIRE,,,, but some people are going through "hell" on earth because of..... well its complicated.

God loves you!



cheechako said:


> I am very much opposed to closing it. Nevaeh420 might be a nutcase, but he is generally well behaved and stays in this thread. Some of us have had fun here. I'm a little bored with it right now. It is easy enough to skip over or ignore (or even put Nevaeh420 on ignore) if this is not for you.
> 
> 
> I'm still a new guy around here. But it seems there's a lot of free speech around here. Containing it is one goal or rule, I think. There's a lot of bullshit too, from stuff in Politics or this section to senseless polls in TNT and whatnot. And there are more obvious issues to deal with than one possible nutcase that pretty much sticks to his own thread.





Yes, cheechako, if anyone doesnt like Me for being Myself than they can IGNORE Me or not read what I post. 



God loves you!





I told you guys I know some remedies to heal,,,,I'm not sure if this is 100% true but this guys Ray that works at the homeless shelter told Me that 35% Food Grade Hydrogen Peroxide can CURE Hepititis C, Cancer and AIDS. He said that to cure the HEPITITIS C and CANCER you need to take it orally. And he said to cure AIDS you need to get the right amount injected into your blood stream. Dont quote Me on this because I dont know for sure but I'm just letting you guys know 




BOYS BOYS BOYS, I dont really care about moving planets anyways guys..... What do I care when there isnt anything wrong with the way the world spins around the sun? I'm talking about the FUTURE when I'm creating planets for people because of OVER POPULATION! People are going to have so many babies because of the coming wealth that its only logical to think about building planets for them.





I'm going to plumb LIQUID HYROGEN into all of your homes for FUEL to heat/cool your home and you can use it instead of GASOLINE for your vehicle. I'm going to replace the natural gas lines with "natural" Hydrogen line. Maybe I can use the SAME PIPES but NEW is better  I'm NOT going to charge you guys for anything besides LUXURIES, or things you dont need but want! So why fill up with gas/fuel from the gas station when I could plumb LIQUID HYDROGEN right to your homes? and you could fuel up right there for FREE? Tell the government that OIL is obsolete and FREE Hydrogen is The Way. Why not fill up your own tank from your house?




Anyone remember Me saying on RIU that the earth is GROWING from light energy? I believe the earth is growing proportionally to the amount of radiation it absorbs. And to figure how much the world is growing you can use Einstins equation E=MC^2. Or if I use algebra, a bettter equation to use is M=C^2/E ..... So the gained Mass is equal to the Speed of light squared divided by the Energy! I figured this one out way back in 2008, I believe, its posted on RIU.


Like I said to you guys "I learn every day." You guys are My disciples, so go spread The Word!


If you guys dont understand what I said than READ THIS THREAD AGAIN!


I'm just trying to enlighten you guys. 





~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 12, 2013)

.




I just found this VIDEO!









You guys might not want to watch this video  ... It might be from the ET PEOPLE; like the ET PERSON that I saw outside of My house! I wonder what they think about Me?

I JUST found this video within 10 minutes ago. I was looking up why Nanotechnology is going to make us immortal! God as My Witness all the things I typed before this was NOT from this video. But it looks like I'm going to have the last laugh 

[youtube]hOVhhz5-Pvg[/youtube]











~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;aXNTq0k9NEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXNTq0k9NEk[/video]


[h=3]3. Heresy[/h]
he sewed his eyes shut because he is afraid to see
he tries to tell me what I put inside of me
he's got the answers to ease my curiosity
he dreamed up a god and called it Christianity
your god is dead and no one cares
if there is a hell I will see you there
he flexed his muscles to keep his flock of sheep in line
he made a virus that would kill off all the swine
his perfect kingdom of killing, suffering and pain
demands devotion atrocities done in his name
your god is dead and no one cares
drowning in his own hypocrisy
and if there is a hell I will see you there
burning with your god in humility
will you die for this?


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 12, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (I'm not looking this stuff up on the computer, I've just been talking from intuition.)


Your intuition is wrong. Intuition is often wrong in these things. Intuition tells me the earth is flat


> Yes the tilt gives us our seasons but but thats because the hemispheres are closer or farther away from the sun. Its still the distance from the sun, IMO.


Dude, this is not a matter of opinion. Don't they teach these things in like in 6th grade science anymore? You are being told you are incorrect, yet are still arguing and haven't used the tool of the internet to check out that you are wrong. This type of idiotic behavior is not one that I personally would want in a king. 


> If I can turn a planet into a HUGE SPACE SHIP than I can get the temperature and seasons right for Gods children. I'm just giving beautiful notions for the engineers because its going to be a collaborative effort; I cant do it all by My Self!


 Engineers will laugh in your face. 


> Your right, if the planet was stationary and the tilt was the same than one hemisphere would always be winter and the other summer. But if there was like 4 or maybe 6 ENORMOUS NUCLEAR POWERED ROCKETS around the globe than I would be able to create longer and shorter days and seasons or whatever because the world would just be a ball in space that can be moved at will with enough power and the proper tools!


 Stop, please stop. 10,000 rockets wouldn't be enough. Did you not read what I wrote about the mass of the earth and it's current orbital speed? I don't know what kind of thrust your imaginary rockets will have but just calculate the momentum, 100,000km/h TIMES 6 x 10^24 kg. That's a 6 followed by 24 zeros. 
Stop being a fucking idiot and take your medication. Your ideas are nothing more than stoner musings.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 12, 2013)

mind is this a exercise for you, or just fun.

Its all a luagh i figure, joke of either a weak or strong minded poster who likes to also have fun, a few pages back a guy spelled it out pretty good, invented religious status in order to not serve time for past transgressions its a old tale and one only perpetuated by lies and attention . . much worse then shaggy who is just delusional, and seemingly able to work it our over time. The guy is lost in delusion.

let it be, i thought it funny to plug a Dogma scene into this, went right over its head


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 13, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Your intuition is wrong. Intuition is often wrong in these things. Intuition tells me the earth is flat.






I guess you might be right that I was wrong. I'll be a man and own up to My mistakes because WE ALL MAKE MISTAKES, especially when just going on intuition on a complicated issue.

Its not the distance from the sun, per se, its THE ANGLE of the sun. Thats why I said IMO (in My opinion) because I knew I might just be wrong on that one!

I'm NOT claiming to know everything, I know very little compared to the infinite knowledge and truth out in the Multiverse. What I'm trying to prove is that I will do anything for My people and that I am open minded to other peoples opinions and facts. But what I will do is implement ONLY THE BEST for My people. 

The earth is NOT flat,,,, IT IS INFINITELY SMALL because the Multiverse is INFINITELY LARGE. You think your big? our sun is a white DWARF compared to other stars. Our galaxy is 1 out of BILLIONS in our universe. Our universe is probably 1 out of INFINITY!

The solar system is an atom; the galaxy is a cell; the universe is an organism; and the Multiverse is Gods Body! How big do you think that we really are? I'm tiny, but My Daddy is EVERYTHING!

But if I dont know something than I will say "I believe" or "in My opinion" or something like that. 

I have no problem with being corrected when I'm wrong, because I get a chance to learn what the truth is.








> Dude, this is not a matter of opinion. Don't they teach these things in like in 6th grade science anymore? You are being told you are incorrect, yet are still arguing and haven't used the tool of the internet to check out that you are wrong. This type of idiotic behavior is not one that I personally would want in a king. .






I havent been in 6th grade since I was like 12 years old and I'm 27, do you think I'd remember such a trivial thing? I'm trying to learn WHAT THEY DONT TEACH IN SCHOOL!

I'm not trying to argue, but it might look that way. 

I'm going to post a video about the earths orbit, so the beef can be squashed. I dont care about trivial things that doesnt mean anything to Me. You guys are blowing it way out of proportion. I'm always going to make mistakes, its because of My humanity.

I dont know any other kings that will treat their people better than Me. Most of them are tyrants that want serfs, but I want a relationship and My main goal is to please My people! Would you rather have a king that doesnt admit when hes wrong or a compassionate king that relents when needed?

Who would you guys rather have be your king? I AM The Kind King! I dont care so much about Myself as I care about My people. I will be judged by how well My people are doing. (I said) It has to be about Me so I can be about YOU! 

Plus how do you think God is going to judge you guys? Hes going to judge you based on how well you treat Me! And I'm not looking for you guys to do anything for Me besides SPREADING THE WORD! So all you have to do is say to your buddies "Check out a website that Christ is on and see what He says can happen in the THE FUTURE!"






> Engineers will laugh in your face. .





I dont think its very funny.... I didnt have time to do research and I dont really care to. Maybe I made a small error on a complicated issue that I did NOT study so laugh all you want, but look at all the other things that I got right.

There are times that I'm going to be WRONG but its because I'm not a machine. 







> Stop, please stop. 10,000 rockets wouldn't be enough. Did you not read what I wrote about the mass of the earth and it's current orbital speed? I don't know what kind of thrust your imaginary rockets will have but just calculate the momentum, 100,000km/h TIMES 6 x 10^24 kg. That's a 6 followed by 24 zeros.
> Stop being a fucking idiot and take your medication. Your ideas are nothing more than stoner musings.




Do you have a better idea on how to spin or move a planet? I'm not saying its the best way, but I'm saying it might be a way. I'm not a rocket scientist but I'd assume that a rocket could be the size of the earth if the civilization was advanced enough to build it and they had the proper tools and materials. 



Its the ANGLE from the tilt! I dont study the orbit of the earth because I dont care, I was just guessing but since you guys are adamant than I'll post a video from a better source than just My best guess. I dont want to fight over anything, especially over irrevelant things!




[youtube]WLRA87TKXLM[/youtube]






God loves you!









Samwell Seed Well said:


> mind is this a exercise for you, or just fun.
> 
> Its all a luagh i figure, joke of either a weak or strong minded poster who likes to also have fun, a few pages back a guy spelled it out pretty good, invented religious status in order to not serve time for past transgressions its a old tale and one only perpetuated by lies and attention . . much worse then shaggy who is just delusional, and seemingly able to work it our over time. The guy is lost in delusion.
> 
> let it be, i thought it funny to plug a Dogma scene into this, went right over its head







(When the judge brought up what I said ONLINE FROM RIU.ORG is was NOT from My lawyer, it was from the hospital. I never told them about the website and I dont know why they even brought it up.)

Thats not true. I'm NOT inventing a reason to get out of mental hospitals because I'm not going back to the mental hospitals because if you saw Me in REAL LIFE than you would think I'm a "normal" person because I choose not to talk crazy to people anymore. Also, I'm not using what I post online to get Me out of trouble. I'm posting this stuff to lift you guys up to a higher plane of existance.

You have the wrong idea about Me, I'm posting this stuff out of conviction. I feel as though I can bless the world and set up THE BEST WAY to govern and rule a people; and thats to let the people govern and rule theirselves.

Am I delusional and "lost in delusion"? Maybe, but maybe your LEFT BEHIND and cant comprehend The Truth. Maybe your simple and I'm complex and you cant understand! Maybe My "delusions" are going to come to fruition and bloom. 






God loves you!




Invisible suit- The alien I saw was wearing something like this!

[youtube]PD83dqSfC0Y[/youtube]







I've obviously offended some of you guys because you wouldnt be so rude. (In The Bible, Jesus offended LOTS of people and thats why the Pharisees crucified Him.) What have I offended you about? Is is because I accidentally made ONE MISTAKE about the earths obit? like I care.

If I dont become The King than its just a good (TRUE) story, but if I become King than My dreams are going to be a reality, and we all are going to be FILTHY RICH and live the good life!


You guys might be wondering "How are all these plastic MANSIONS going to be delivered into place?" I will move the plastic MANSIONS to there destination by using HUGE HELICOPTERS and/or HUGE SPACE JETS! I will fly these MANSIONS to there foundations. So dont be surprised when you see FLYING MANSIONS being delivered to where ever. The factories will make molds that just need the plastic to be poured into place and than cooled down and thats pretty much it. These MANSIONS are going to be stacked like LEGOS! The walls can be CLEAR and you can use drapes to cover up the "glass" "windows" or you can download whatever image you want onto your walls and ceilings. We can watch TV or go online and the picture can be on the walls and ceilings because of fiber optics. I will make the fiber optics from HEMP too. Its going to be a HEMP world and EVERYONE will have the best life possible. Or you guys want to be stuck under the tyranny of THE CENTRAL BANKS. I want THE ONLINE GOVERMENT to dictate what THE GLOBAL BANK should be like. Its good for a company to make profits but NOT monopoly's! I will try and make it as easy as possible for a small company to succeed! But the big companies are going to have to SHARE THE WEALTH if they get too big. No more monopoly's in Christs Kingdom, the little guys deserve a big chance!

For all the critics, what do you have to offfer? What do you know that can help THE WHOLE WORLD? What skill do you have to help THE MASSES? What gives you the right to undermine Me? when all I'm trying to do is help? Like I said "I believe a sin is only a sin when YOU do what you know is WRONG!" So if you know you shouldnt degrade Me and you do than what do you think God is going to do? All I'm trying to do is HELP and I made ONE WRONG ASSUMPTION and you guys act like.... You know how you feel, I dont need to tell you. But I admit, I make mistakes everyday and I always will, but I will always have THE BEST INTENTIONS!

If you dont have anything good to say about Me, than keep your mouth shut or IGNORE/BLOCK Me from your view; because I don't want to hear it! I'm not chastising any single person on here! I'm chastising THE ROGUE GOVERNMENTS around the world! I don't have time to get into petty quarrels! 

What have you guys taught Me and what have I taught you? I'm looking to SHARE knowledge and also to LEARN knowledge! What can you guys teach Me that will benefit humanity?

I wont lie to you guys, but I do make mistakes but so what? Does My good out way My bad? If you were to put THE GOOD THINGS about Me on a scale; and than put THE BAD THINGS about Me on a scale; what would weigh more? The good things would nullify the bad things a trillion times over! Who else has taught you what I teach you?

I'm not the enemy, I AM The Savior and you will see Me ascend to My rightful place and I will do nothing but bless. As I said "I will hold no good thing from My people".

I dont like to say this but "I am very much in love with you guys!"

EDIT- And BTW, I believe in BOTH Creation and evolution! I believe God Created EVERYTHING but He also created evolution to breed stronger life that can survive better! Who says evolution and Creation is mutually exclusive?

Like I said "I AM going to create a symbiotic relationship between God, man and nature; where all of the three are optimized!

I believe I also told you guys that THE PYRAMIDS MIGHT HAVE BEEN BUILT UNDERWATER! It would be so much easier to build pyramids underwater because we could just use FLOAT BAGS to lift up the HUGE BLOCKS! Or even use big ships with huge winches to move and stack huge blocks of stone UNDERWATER! I dont know if the Egyptians really did it like this or not, but thats one of the easiest ways of doing it IMO. In the future, I will erect BIGGER pyramids than these just to prove a point!

Why do you guys disdain Me for doing good things? You guys are My boys and I'm not trying to offend any one of you; I'm just trying to TEACH you all The Way but of course it sounds crazy. It sounds crazy because you have never heard of anyone doing such a phenomenon before. And I know I sound crazy but its because I AM crazy, but I'm only crazy ONLINE because.... thats the way it has to be!

But I was thinking, if I could plumb all of your homes with liquid Hydrogen than you could fuel up your own vehicles at your house. You could also use it to fuel all of your appliances if it went through a FUEL CELL first. You could harvest pure water from the fuel cell too, if you so desired. It can heat up and cool down your house when needed. And I also told you guys (on My youtube video) that you could "charge" your gadgets from liquid hydrogen (and an integrated fuel cell as well) in the matter of seconds, and you wouldnt need a wall charger, just hydrogen! I will plumb it to all of your homes and I wont look for anything in return because its a FREE GIFT from The Lord!

But some of you abhor Me with a passion for what? for being good and sharing My notion of what I/Christ will do for you all if YOU would only believe? And you call yourself a Christian? a Christian that hates Christ? LOL?

Give credit to where credit is due.



~PEACE~








.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 13, 2013)

^Really Delusional,,,,someone needs to baker act you.Seriously,What you are offering is nonesense,,youre a king of heaven?Lol and im the fairy godmother to.Individuals such as yourself who live under the pretense of an assumption such as yours has a fundamental flaw with logic in general.Get with reality.Im offering you the sense to question your reality and I am offering you the suggestion as well.You clearly live in a dream world and are enamored by some form of grandeur that makes you think this way.The idea is that you should truely learn to seperate and filter what is objective and what is simply just your imagination,Maybe its to late for you,youre more than likely set in your ways of thinking and that is how it will be,,just understand that it dosent make you any more sensible than someone who is perfectly capable of differentiating truth from fiction and not choosing to Actualy do so by way of critical thinking<--this meaning to question and ponder then educate oneself to the answer which pertains to reality and its laws.The more you posit your self truth as reality,the more it will be criticized,leaving you to wonder about how you can continue to reroute your delusional thinking process to basicaly ignore any actual logic other than your own <----it will be a continual circular arguement in which you cannot escape your proverbial rut of understanding.Educate yourself as to not be incorrect and mistaken all the time,learn from others,but dont edify ignorance with more of the same,that is literaly insanity.
Question your beliefs,Naveah I encourage you!


----------



## Snowed (Feb 14, 2013)

Yashua himself only achieved Christ conciousness, I can guarantee this guy has not even meditated once in his life, let alone mastered it and probably knows nothing of chakra, probably has no ankh.. why not ask him about any of that...... If he is Yeshua why would he not be the highest level of conciousness yet? Would he not be telling people of what allowed him back all those years ago to achieve Christ conciousness? Why would he hide all that?...
Maybe because he had one too many hits of 'cid.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 14, 2013)

If I can turn an infinitesimal amount of OCEAN WATER into LIQUID HYDROGEN than We will have FUEL FOREVER!

In the future you might just need liquid Hydrogen plumbed to your MANSIONS! We all will be "off the grid" as far as electricity goes because My solution requires only LIQUID HYDROGEN! 

You also will need unflouridated water plumbed to your MANSIONS too but you obviously wont need water plumbed to your MANSIONS if you live UNDERWATER, in the ocean, or UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR!

The Hydrogen will be FREE and it wont stop flowing.

You will be able to have your fill and then some because its going to be FREE and the "tap" will never run dry!

I will convert as much ocean water (as needed) into Hydrogen using nuclear FUSION. (No typo)

I will also use Hydrogen for the nuclear FUSION. (No typo)

Hydrogen is our friend!

Fuel cells can be placed around your home to convert the Hydrogen into electricty.

You wont need anything else in your MANSIONS!

Your vehicle (maybe a SPACE JET) will run off of Hydrogen and you can fill it up in your MANSION!

Your appliances will run off of Hydrogen because they will be equiped with FUEL CELLS!

And your wireless gadgets will run off of Hydrogen too.

So Who just got rid of most wires? Could it be little old Me? 

I also will get rid of the hot-water pipes in YOUR MANSIONS too because I can flash heat the cold water; and the pipes will be made out of HEMP PLASTIC too.

If you cant tell, I'm an innovator and The King!

Just think about it- THERE WILL NOT BE A UTILITY BILL FOR YOUR MANSIONS because Christ loves you all!

This is a little miracle that I will do for FREE for My people!

But didnt I already tell you guys these things?









Green Day- East Jesus Nowhere




[youtube]3uA4cM1xrDI[/youtube]








Kanye West- Jesus Walks

(My boys at PRISON used to sing this song-Jesus Walks to Me!)





[youtube]TpzRPa1I81o[/youtube]









Black Eyed Peas- I Gotta Feeling




[youtube]Ee7CRygZ-XE[/youtube]










Jay Z- Run This Town

"Microphone fiend, it's the return of the God, peace God"




[youtube]yVA-xTBeHyM[/youtube]









I told you guys that I hear them singing about Me!?!?!?




I dont belong to any party but I would be considered a Libertarian!








~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 14, 2013)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> ^Really Delusional,,,,someone needs to baker act you.Seriously,What you are offering is nonesense,,youre a king of heaven?Lol and im the fairy godmother to.Individuals such as yourself who live under the pretense of an assumption such as yours has a fundamental flaw with logic in general.Get with reality.Im offering you the sense to question your reality and I am offering you the suggestion as well.You clearly live in a dream world and are enamored by some form of grandeur that makes you think this way.The idea is that you should truely learn to seperate and filter what is objective and what is simply just your imagination,Maybe its to late for you,youre more than likely set in your ways of thinking and that is how it will be,,just understand that it dosent make you any more sensible than someone who is perfectly capable of differentiating truth from fiction and not choosing to Actualy do so by way of critical thinking<--this meaning to question and ponder then educate oneself to the answer which pertains to reality and its laws.The more you posit your self truth as reality,the more it will be criticized,leaving you to wonder about how you can continue to reroute your delusional thinking process to basicaly ignore any actual logic other than your own <----it will be a continual circular arguement in which you cannot escape your proverbial rut of understanding.Educate yourself as to not be incorrect and mistaken all the time,learn from others,but dont edify ignorance with more of the same,that is literaly insanity.
> Question your beliefs,Naveah I encourage you!



(This is nothing personal, I'm not angry at anyone but rather at the spirit of animosity)
(This is for ALL OF YOU that are smarter than Me)


Ohh ya?

So your some kind of guru than? What can you teach Me? I'm all open to learning things that are GRANDIOSE, in other words, ideas that can benefit all of mankind!

What do you know about God and Christ? Whats the final solution to the worlds problems? Am I delusional? I said "I most likely am", but its because you guys are so LEFT BEHIND! I might seem crazy to the layman but I AM actually filled with wisdom and logic for the astute enlightened beings! You are too vague about My "flaws"; I dont understand what I did wrong besides offend you from My BENEVOLENT FANTASIES! I cant help but be a dreamer because My dreams come true and I know that most people in the world are hurting in one way or another. And THE CHRISTIANS were supposed to be waiting for THE SAVIOR to fix the problems. I'm trying to fix the worlds problems and look at the audacity from My people that are supposed to FOLLOW The Messiah! 

Its easy to point the finger and say "Oh Hes this and that" but you are not showing where My logic is skewed!

I dare you people to look at My objective evidence that I have postulated and show Me where I am wrong!

What did I say on purpose that I had bad intentions?

Its simple to talk trash because (some of) you people do it for a living, you dont look at the beauty of My ingenious plans for YOU and everyone else!

Since your so smart, what knowledge do you have that will FREE Gods people from this PRISON that we have been brainwashed to accept as reality? How can you liberate the children of the world? How can you solve THE BIGGEST PROBLEMS that the world has ever know? Your good at making a go(o)d person feel belittled but when are you people going to make a go(o)d person feel better and FREE?

If you believe its your job to undermine a fellow god, than you are not a fellow god. You may believe you evolved from pond scum and there is no God and therefor your life has no meaning so why try and "be good"? You may believe there is no afterlife, so what does it matter how you treat others? I believe God is watching My EVERY SINGLE MOVE and therefor I have to humble Myself and RESPECT EVERYONE because I could be that person and YOU could have been Me! But praise God that I AM Who I AM because God couldnt have picked a more loyal Servant; and thats to ALL OF YOUR ADVANTAGES too. We now have the option of picking My Kingdom or the tyrants ghetto. You think life is good now? you apparently have NOT been reading My thread because I'm creating a PARADISE for all people!

Object My objective FACTS and tell Me whats possible and whats not? 

What can you do that I havent already done? I'm a seeker of knowledge and truth and YOU PEOPLE ARE GETTING SCHOOLED by Me and yet you insult Me for doing good things?

I'm not going to bicker with angry people that detest Me for unknown reasons!

I dont deserve to be offended by a world that I AM SUPPOSED TO OWN! I'm not hurting anyone in any way, I'm trying to HEAL you! Have some RESPECT for The Lamb of God that takes away the sins of the world!

God loves you!



Snowed said:


> Yashua himself only achieved Christ consciousness, I can guarantee this guy has not even meditated once in his life, let alone mastered it and probably knows nothing of chakra, probably has no ankh.. why not ask him about any of that...... If he is Yeshua why would he not be the highest level of consciousness yet? Would he not be telling people of what allowed him back all those years ago to achieve Christ consciousness? Why would he hide all that?...
> Maybe because he had one too many hits of 'cid.


I'm NOT Yeshua. I told you guys that I'm NOT Jesus! 

I told you "I AM The Son of God, The Christ!" King George, Christ George, Messiah George; My Name is George Manuel Oliveira or AKA Mr.O.M.G. ..... I'd rather be called George rather than Jesus.

I meditate as much as I pray and I PRAY ALL THE TIME! I dont need to say "Father hear Me......blah blah blah...." because He ALWAYS HEARS Me and I know that for a fact. He is inside of Me- It is written "Don't you know that your body is a temple that belongs to the Holy Spirit? The Holy Spirit, whom you received from God, lives in you. You don't belong to yourselves." So God The Holy Spirit lives and dwells in Me and all I have to do is think and pray at the same time.... To Me its more of a think/pray meditation. I think and pray all the time so thats why I believe it as "think-pray", and I cant seperate the two. My conscientiousness is GLOBAL, the more people that read what I have to say the higher the global conscientiousness will be. I'm The Way to FREEDOM for all things good! Why would I want to keep good things from My people? I'm not greedy or selfish and I only want My piece of the pie, because the pies I'm going to give out is bigger than the moon and larger than life! I just want to know what kind of pie you all want!? What do you like to do? because I will make sure you have the option of doing what you enjoy. The King isnt looking for a race of slaves but rather brothers that love to have peaceful fun!

"Why would he hide all that?..." I'm not trying to hide anything. I believe I've been very open but I dont want to type more than I have to because I dont want you guys to have to read more than you have to either. I hate bickering about trivial things because they dont matter compared to THE BIG PICTURE; and I'm trying to paint a (digital) picture of THE BIG PICTURE! The BIG PICTURE is that I AM going to be King and I'm going to do whatever I can to bless you so you too can live like kings and queens! Where are My (non-religious) Christians?

You say "Yeshua" and not Jesus. They say that Yeshua is the Jewish name for Jesus; and that Jesus was NOT even His name, but it was Yeshua. Where did the name Jesus come from anyways? God bless the Jewish people because they might have been right about THE MESSIAH HAS NOT COME YET. But the Jewish people will soon see Me as Messiah because they need to be vindicated and have peace with all the other religions that (kinda) hate the Jews. I can not prove if I AM the first coming or The Second Coming; but I'm sure I was born in the past and I will be born in the future. I dont know how many lives I have lived and I dont know how many more lives I will live but it might be infinite! 

"......and probably knows nothing of chakra, probably has no ankh.. why not ask him about any of that....." Your right buddy, I know nothing about chakra and ankh. Why not ask Me yourself? you just did! 

God loves you!









I want concrete evidence of your Jesus that you Christians follow! Is He alive? What does He actually look like? Anyone have a video of Him performing EVEN ONE MIRACLE? I would rather follow Jesus than try and do it all by My meek and humble Self! I cant even get My fellow Christians to support a cause for Christ! Some "Christians" on here dont even want to follow their Christ, but rather they would rather hate on Me and shove the crown of thorns in on My head and twist it around until I'm dripping blood. Whats next? the cross? If I die than will you all be able to live without Me? I dont know because I AM The Life. Of course My soul cant die, but whats God going to do about your soul if you reject Messiah? Do you want your soul to be saved or deleted?.... Choose Life!.... Anyone that accepts Me than I will also accept him instantly. I may be far away, but I live ON THE INSIDE! I'm in everything good. And if you talk trash about Me than its only going to look better for Me because I'm going to keep loving you guys either way; and people will say "Wow, Christ (George) did nothing but good and look at all the animosity He recieved in return." I would rather repay evil with good because I dont have evil in Me, I have God in Me. I'm not telling you guys what to do or what to be like, I would have to say "be yourself and do what you like." The only thing I'm asking you to do is SPREAD THE WORD about what I AM doing in these End Time days. I dont need to be bothered by people in person because I wont talk about this stuff but spread The Word! 

WWJD? What Would Jesus Do? But you alll know what "Jesus" would do.... NOW!

A better question is WWYDTJ?

Or- What Would You Do To Jesus? Some of you would accept "Jesus" and some of you would be HATERS like the religious Pharisees!

Just be cool because I've got it all under control. Its under My control because all I need is 12 serious disciples to spread The Message to ALL OF THE CHURCHES with devout and pious Believers. And once the "poor" people find out all the good that is in My Kingdom and how everyones weath will multiply thousands of times over than The End is NEAR because I AM not going to tarry! I just dont want to be smothered by people because I'm shy. I will love you all in the way I choose, and that might be My Word and videos for now! Jesus (allegedly) just had 12 disciples and look what happened. How many disciples do I have?

But where are the Christians that love The Lord?

I want you all to TEACH ME SOMETHING (besides hate)! What do you know that The Messiah should know? I'm looking for pertinent knowlegdge to add to My list of global remedies! Can just one of My people teach Me someting that should be added to this fine list of advancements to society?






~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> (This is nothing personal, I'm not angry at anyone but rather at the spirit of animosity)
> (This is for ALL OF YOU that are smarter than Me)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 14, 2013)

Snowed said:


> Yashua himself only achieved Christ conciousness


..."only"


----------



## Snowed (Feb 14, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ..."only"



I agree, it is a good achievement, but does not mean he was some almighty son of god. 

There were plenty of monks to teach him how to do so at the time.


----------



## skunkd0c (Feb 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;Bhy0_jkOXCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bhy0_jkOXCo[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 14, 2013)

Snowed said:


> I agree, it is a good achievement, but does not mean he was some almighty son of god.
> 
> There were plenty of monks to teach him how to do so at the time.


...the sun is the source of all light. It is the source of life, energy, and heat on the planet.

=4


(sorry, nev  )


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 14, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...the sun is the source of all light. It is the source of life, energy, and heat on the planet.


Not all life, energy and heat. The earth itself is still hot with a molten iron core. In fact without the protection the earth itself provides, the sun would destroy most life.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 15, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> You may believe you evolved from pond scum and there is no God and therefor your life has no meaning so why try and "be good"? You may believe there is no afterlife, so what does it matter how you treat others?


Because it makes me feel good to treat others with kindness. I choose to be good out of love for my fellow man...rather than fear from a malevolent god.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Feb 15, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Not all life, energy and heat. The earth itself is still hot with a molten iron core. In fact without the protection the earth itself provides, the sun would destroy most life.


...thanks. That helped me better understand the 'scare' related to nuclear power.

...sorry, _nucular_


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2013)

.




Nuclear Fusion

[youtube]vDAZsPkTkMM[/youtube]




Nanotechnology

[youtube]cyLtGj8dAJs[/youtube]




Nanotechnology (too bad for the foreign language)

[youtube]eCpkq_AeX50[/youtube]





I want all of you guys to understand that I know that I am "CRAZY"; I know that I am "delusional"; I know that I am a "fool".

I dont profess or think that I'm infallible and I never said I am infallible because only God in infallible.

I told you guys that I make mistakes every single day.

But on a more positive note, I'll only speak what I believe is The Truth!

What I will do is employ all of the scientists, Drs, and engineers to find the best solution to any major problems.

Thus far, I have been telling you guys MY SOLUTIONS to the major problems from My intuition, or basically ALL BY MYSELF! (No one is helping Me because I'm incognito)

But what would happen if all of My people worked for The King-George?

I cant stress it enough, that there will be MORE HIGH PAYING JOBS AVAILABLE THAN THERE IS PEOPLE to do the job.

I only wish that people would have as many babies as possible to fill these open positions in time.

I belive I already told you guys that there will be FREE DAYCARE!




With that being said, I'll be honest with you guys and tell you that "I just want to live in My Daddys Kingdom". I will do whatever it takes to fulfill My "crazy" and "delusional" and "foolish" DREAMS! I told you guys that (most of) My dreams become reality. In the future you will see that I did these things for a very certain purpose. I can only do what I know and I'm impressing on you what I do know. But its a collaborative effort, for all peoples! I want to know what YOU can do for The KING,dom! We need to endeavor in this synergistic effort for all of the people that pray for more; for all the people that need more; for all the people that want more! And for all the children that deserve more!





~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 15, 2013)

Free fuckin daycare?! Where do i sign up for this shit??!!


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 15, 2013)

Neveah, umm ya,, nevermind.....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 15, 2013)

I dont have time to comment right now.




Do you think I would legalize MEDICAL MJ and HEMP for the world? I'm going to FARM ALL THE PLANTS that yeild a worthy crop to their fullest!




I'm also going to STOP THE WAR ON DRUGS and make the police stop arresting people for using any drug. Its NOT the governments buisness what people do to their body. But if people commit a crime like killing or stealing or destroying because of the drug than thats a different story! 




[youtube]kybQTtnJjQA[/youtube]









~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 15, 2013)

Dude you said free daycare... give me the information please.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2013)

I, King George, dont know what else to say to you, My people, because I already solved all the BIG problems. 

What crisis didn't I just fix with My fingers?

I fixed the jobs crisis!

I fixed the food crisis!

I fixed the energy crisis!

I fixed the housing crisis!

I fixed the peace crisis!

I fixed the economy crisis!

And most importantly; I fixed the Spiritual (or religious) crisis!

Indeed, I solved the worlds problems but who is ready for My answers? Are you ready for the shift in POWER? The NEW AGE? The SHIFT?.... Its just going to take some time. Just enough time for My disciples to spread the Good News; and then the END of satans reign and the BEGINNING of My REIGN!

If there is a global problem than I will do My best to find the best solution! Up until now, I have been going solo and speaking from My OWN RESOURCES but what is going to happen when all of the Believers pledge their allegiance to Me? 

Like I said "One can put 1,000 to flight and TWO can put 10,000 to flight!" But what will happen when the 10,000 (people) get put to flight? how many more can these 10,000 (people) bring into The Kingdom? 

Christ says "If you abide in Me, and My words abide in you, ask whatever you wish, and it will be done for you." Christ says "If you abide in my word, you are truly my disciples, and you will know the truth, and the truth will set you free." 









Weezer- The Greatest Man That Ever Lived
(At 2 mins (No more words will critics have to speak, I've got to answers to the tangled knot, *Sweet Tarded Your God!*))

[youtube]wIbnlvjF5PY[/youtube]

Dio- Holy Diver

[youtube]4bMc_cDwds4[/youtube]

Black Sabbath- War Pigs

[youtube]OGPD0ZBiMs0[/youtube]










Fluoride
(I dont have time to watch this video, I already know fluoride is a TOXIC POISON!)

[youtube]eBZRb-73tLc[/youtube]

Chemtrails

[youtube]WcfmWaCjNzE[/youtube]




Seomthing has to be done about this! Some one has to stand up to THIS SILENT HOLOCAUST! 


~PEACE!~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 16, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> (sorry, nev  )


Sorry for what buddy?

You didnt do anything wrong and I dont believe anyone did anything wrong on this thread. Some people might have offended Me BUT I might have offended them inadvertently! Like I said "This whole Christ thing might be awkward for us all...." I dont know if I would get offeneded if I was a different person and some dude was claiming to be Christ!? I only feel the feelings that come to Me. And My opinion on someone that was claiming to be Christ would vary depending on where I am in life. I most likely would NOT believe anyone to be Jesus because I thought of Jesus as dead and in Heaven and thusly a Spirit Being. Like I said, I (mostly) believe based on EVIDENCE because of My scientific backround! But I gave My Life to Jesus as a young teen-ager and I used to think "If Jesus comes than I will be a follower"! but I never thought of what qualifications that Jesus would need in order for Me to be a believing follower....? I always thought "Once Jesus returns than I do what He says" and because (most) all the people I know believe in Jesus and this world would NOT be mostly Christian if Jesus wanted to harm us! And (the) Church is because of Jesus! Me and My family prays to Jesus. I thought "Jesus would be the best King and life would be good because of Jesus." 

I always respected Jesus until I about ~2007 when I watched the movie Zeitgeist and I became an Agnostic Conspiracy Theorist! Its not that I disrespect Him while an Agnostic, I just thought He never came ~2,000 years ago and I didnt think He was coming back. I wanted tangible objective evidence for the reason I should believe in Jesus, give Me proof! I told you guys this though!


God loves you!




Zaehet Strife said:


> Because it makes me feel good to treat others with kindness. I choose to be good out of love for my fellow man...rather than fear from a malevolent god.


I'm glad your a good person and treat others with respect. I'm NOT saying Athiests are bad people because I love Athiests alot. I was an Agnostic and thats close to being an Athiest! I also tried to be a god person than too. Sometimes I overexaggerate in order to make My point. I know lots of Athiest are wonderful people and I respect them for their beliefs because, IMO, everyone is entitled to their belief, but I agree to disagree sometimes 

God loves you!




Zaehet Strife said:


> Free fuckin daycare?! Where do i sign up for this shit??!!



Thats the only thing you want to get signed up for?

Where do I sign up for My MANSIONS that I engineered? My private UNDERWATER BEACH with WAVE MACHINES so I can surf? LOL!

If I could do all these things for you guys NOW, I would. I need an online militia!

I said "I NEED AN ONLINE MILITIA!" What does Militia mean?

*mi·li·tia*

/m&#618;&#712;l&#618;&#643;




&#601;/ Show Spelled [mi-lish-uh] Show IPA noun1. a body of citizens enrolled for military service, and called out periodically for drill but serving full time only in emergencies. 

2. a body of citizen soldiers as distinguished from professional soldiers. 

3. all able-bodied males considered by law eligible for military service. 

4. *a body of citizens organized in a paramilitary group and typically regarding themselves as defenders of individual rights against the presumed interference of the federal government. 

*God loves you!



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Neveah, umm ya,, nevermind.....


Its ok, I know that you have good intentions  

You have some good points and I totally agree that I'm crazy and lost in fantasy. But I try not to be biased, but everyone in a way.

I already admitted to lots of the things you said in your last post, so I dont really need to refute with a rebuttal!

You have a right to speak your mind, like everyone should!

God loves you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude you said free daycare... give me the information please.


We have to make it happen!

Everyone would agree that the world sucks and needs reform, but look at the options that the "elites" give you to choose from for a "President"!?!? They make you pick someone who is a PUPPET that wants to fulfill their agenda in the first place! When was the last time that there was a president that was like Me? Who has said they would do the things that I said that I will do for you? Who can make it happen?

God loves you!

________________________________________________________________________



Right now I'm planting SEEDS of love! Because when you sow love you reap love except MUCH MUCH MORE LOVE because 2 seeds can yield a million fold of seeds. Than the million fold can exponetionally multiply into a harvest that can feed the world. We just need more space, tools, and some time and then My ideas will turn into tangible "fruit"! It just takes seeds of knowlegdge for a wealth of EVERYTHING! 

Like I said "I AM ENDING THE WAR ON DRUGS" because "what people do to their body is their buisness". And I said "I will grow all the good plants that have the best use for us." Christ will emply the world with HIGH HIGH paying joys and there will be peace for all!








~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 17, 2013)

You're a liar, you said free daycare and you said we could have it now... you LIAR!

trololololol! yes... that's what im doing, and it is amusing.


----------



## Snowed (Feb 17, 2013)

Make your own religion, based on being a good person. Reach higher consciousness. If you follow christianity or anything like that, I'm sorry, but I will just call you batshit crazy to believe you are a person that went through a bunch of things that are blatant lies in the past. The bibles are 99% fluff based around a few facts that they perceive wrong.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2013)

I believe I made a mistake with My algebra converting E=MC^2. It should be M=E\C^2. I actually figured this out in 2008, in a thread called "Is the earth growing?" Why do you think fossil fuels are burried under new earth? Its because the earth is growing proportionally to My formula that I came up with in 2008! The plants are the catalist that converts the solar radiation energy into matter or mass! Who is going to test My formula that I came up with in 2008? It makes perfect sense to Me, the plants absorb the suns energy and converts a small portion of it into plant Matter. Right?

~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 17, 2013)

No one cares about your ridiculous formula, you free daycare devious LIAR!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 17, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You're a liar, you said free daycare and you said we could have it now... you LIAR!
> 
> trololololol! yes... that's what im doing, and it is amusing.


I AM a Prophet! And prophets predict the future! I never said when these things will happen because THAT WOULD MAKE Me A LIAR. I wish I knew when these things would happen but My prophesies will happen when enough people read My Words and believe and also want My Words to happen. I would be a false prophet if the things I predict already exist. I AM telling My people what My Kingdom will be like because its My Kingdom and you all will live in FREEDOM.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ Okay, okay, we get it. It's getting old already. It's Sunday, aren't you supposed to be taking it easy today?


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 17, 2013)

Dude... you said free fucking daycare, and you haven't given me any information on where to sign up, therefor, you are a liar, a cheat and a swine. And i am pissed off at you for being a LIAR!

I WANT MY FREE DAYCARE NOW!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Jimmy Eat World- Big Casino

"Rock on, young Savior don't get up Your hopes!"

[youtube]aLWvay50wL4[/youtube]




Silversun Pickups- The Royal We

(My friends on RIU used to call Me "We" because that was the prefix to My RIU name)

[youtube]W7CxurAwC4I[/youtube]









Ok guys, this technology exists BUT its not released to the public, as far as I know! But how cool would it be to have your computer screen be on a pair of "glasses" and your keyboard can be rolled out onto any flat surface. Your keyboard could fit into a pack of cigarettes or even your wallet. A wireless foldable keyboard that can basicallly go anywhere. And whats a better place for your computer screen than on a pair of glasses? You dont have to go on the internet this way, but I sure would like to. Maybe even your keyboard could be cut in half so that you have half for your right hand and half a keyboard for your left hand!? That way, you could even put your keyboard in your pockets and type with your hands in your pockets? I just thought of the part of putting half in each of your pockets, but why not? It would be waterproof too so you could even go swimming like that or go anywhere! 

And why are computers so expensive when they are made up of mostly just SAND, METAL and PLASTIC? I am going to make things as affordable as possible for people. I care about companies but I care more about people. 

Once the online government is implemented, I believe it should be MAJORITY RULES, but not as close as 49% to 51%. I believe that the vote would be final maybe after a year of debating and voting and the outcome would have to be a MAJORITY of 66%, than it would be passed as law! But as times change than some of the laws will too in order to make it best for everyone. \




Tires that wont get flat.

(I actually thought of this BEFORE I heard about it or saw it on youtube.I thought, "Why dont they come up with a tire that doesnt need air and thusly will never go flat?" But I knew that the air gives a little cushion so I thought the airless tire would need a shock absorber. I didnt have this honeycomb idea but it seems like the honeycomb works!)

[youtube]upUtQqpgMoc[/youtube]




Geo-Thermal Energy

[youtube]kjpp2MQffnw[/youtube]










~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 18, 2013)

Snowed said:


> Make your own religion, based on being a good person. Reach higher consciousness. If you follow christianity or anything like that, I'm sorry, but I will just call you batshit crazy to believe you are a person that went through a bunch of things that are blatant lies in the past. The bibles are 99% fluff based around a few facts that they perceive wrong.


I agree with most of the things you said.

I agree that people should "make" their own spiritually based on being good and reaching for higher consciousness! I love the Bible but I cant vindicate what actually happened back than and I believe some preachers are crazy and teach crazy things. 

God loves you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> No one cares about your ridiculous formula, you free daycare devious LIAR!


I'm sure someone cares about My formula. 

It might just be a break through in science?

God loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> ^^ Okay, okay, we get it. It's getting old already. It's Sunday, aren't you supposed to be taking it easy today?


Hey buddy 

You get it? Or ""We" get it" What do WE get? I've talked about a lot of things so what do you guys understand NOW? 

I hope you all get THE BIG PICTURE!

God loves you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude... you said free fucking daycare, and you haven't given me any information on where to sign up, therefor, you are a liar, a cheat and a swine. And i am pissed off at you for being a LIAR!
> 
> I WANT MY FREE DAYCARE NOW!


You want your daycare now? I dont blame you because I want all these things NOW too! I cant give what I dont have but what I do have I give; and I have knowlege and love and freedom, to give. I give YOU ALL My notions of how My Kingdom will be run! What I am doing is trying to take back My world so I can evenly and fairly divide it out to The Lords beloved children! 

&#8220;For yourselves know perfectly that the day of the Lord so cometh as a thief in the night&#8221; 

Am I a thief in the night? I guess it depends on what you believe belongs to Me! And what does belong to Me? I would have to say that the world and the fullness of it belong to Me? IMO the world is Mine; so what does that mean for you? It means that your going to get your "equal" share of My Kingdom. Once I officially own everything I'm going to want to give it all away because I only want the equal share that My people have too, I dont want more or less but EQUAL! So there are roughly 7 BILLION people alive on planet earth. So what does that mean for everyone? It means that all of the land and wealth are going to get divided by 7 BILLION! There is obviously going to be plenty of sanctuaries for wildlife that will be virgin and left alone for posterity to enjoy. And ALL the money is NOT going to be divided at once but over many generations so our children can be "TRUST FUND BABIES" and be born into wealth! But after I create the UNDERGROUND KINGDOM and the UNDERWATER KINGDOM and the FLOATING KINGDOM and the SKY SCRAPER KINGDOM and the SPACE KINGDOM than We all will have many MANSIONS with plenty of land, food, toys and love! I will multiply the earth BILLIONS of times over so there will be no lack!

Is everything going to be equal? NO and again NO. There is always going to be richer people than others because of their work ethic, but there will be no class warfare because the "poor" people are going to be RICH compared to todays standards! And the rich will be rich enough to not want any more because they will have all the fullness of My Kingdom. Like I said "The rich will be able to own X hundred million dollars". If the online government dictates that the richest people can own $900 hundred million dollars per person than so be it. Thats almost a billion dollars and how much more could a person want? I have no problems with rich people, but I have problems with poor people being so poor. Most crime is from poor people doing irrational things out of desperation and if they had more money they would not commit that crime.

So how are we going to divide up the Rothchilds $500 TRILLION DOLLARS? I say we divide it up EVENLY for the next 5 generations to people that are over 18 years old. And the money should be paid to every person every 2 weeks or whatever the online government dictates for their life!

But like I said "I AM The Prophet of God" and I AM predicting the future based upon current evidence that leads Me to believe things will happen the way I describe. I also said "I dont know when these things will take place" because its going to happen when many people read, believe, know and want My Word to be fulfilled! I'm not going to make The Lords people do anything that they collectively do NOT want to do. I am an alternative option to the worlds system of operation. 

I want all these things too Zaehet Strife. I told you guys that "If I could make it all happen tomorrow than I would". All of your names are written in The Lambs Book of Life so rejoice! You all get to make it happen with Me; you are one of My first disciples to "Go therefore and make disciples of all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father and of the Son and of the Holy Spirit" Once THE CHURCH realizes that the battle is ONLINE and I am fighting too than it wont be long until...... What have I been saying? How many times do I need to repeat Myself now? All you all have to do is let them read THIS THREAD and it will be explained to them too!

But this is My world and I choose to give! I choose to make us all rich! I choose to bless! I choose that the power should be to the people! I choose freedom for all!





I will never leave you nor forsake you! 



~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 18, 2013)

No one cares unless you give us free daycare dude... now everyone knows what a liar you are.

Btw... i haven't read any of your posts since you lied about the free day care, stop hoarding all the free daycare for yourself and share the wealth dude, where is this place already? 

Ps. Until you give me the information, i refuse to read your long unintelligent posts.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2013)

.




Brand New- Jesus Christ

[youtube]kMJBH894MWc[/youtube]




Nine Inch Nails- Head Like a Hole

[youtube]0E9IMgdQ5fc[/youtube]




Jesus Christ Superstar

[youtube]IvVr2uks0C8[/youtube]




When I said that it would take 6 rockets to spin the world in any way, what I meant was that it might take 6 rocket SITES around the globe. And these NUCLEAR ROCKET SITES could have many rockets or rocket stages. I dont know exactly how it would work, but I dont know a better way to spin a planet other than nuclear rockets or using mirrors in space to condense light to a point where the light actually pushes things! I'm just being whimsical on this concept though! Dont quote Me on this, please!




The reason why I always say mansionS, with a (capital) S, is because I want us all to have MANY MANSIONS! I would wish that we ALL could have a MANSION in the sky, underground, underwater, under the ocean floor, floating and also a mansion in space! My goal is to give you all a mansion in all of these locations. When I say mansion, I mean a home that has an area thats greater than ~4,000 square feet. And speaking of mansionS, I told you guys that your walls are going to be FIBER-OPTIC and also the walls are going to have "pores"; this way, your walls will be a big TV and also they will be breathable to let fresh warm air in and out! No more stagnant air and no more need for a TV to hang on your walls. Also, if you choose to grow any kind of plant, a garden, than the ceiling will emit the best spectrum that is condusive to growing your plants. So there will be no more need of hanging lights because the ceilings will be pre-installed with the best kind of lighting. How easy would that be?




The last place that I am going to touch is the current cities and towns that you live in. I will surely build UNDER your towns and cities though because it wont interfere with your normal place you call home. 




I also will build underground beaches, under-the-ocean-floor beaches, floating beaches and also (like I said) I will channel the ocean throughout the face of the continents. Beaches are good but we could build anything; I will also build whatever people want at where ever people want. So if you want to play paintball or ride a dirtbike or race motorcycles UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR than so be it! The real estate on earth just multiplied billions of times over. 









~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 19, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> No one cares unless you give us free daycare dude... now everyone knows what a liar you are.
> 
> Btw... i haven't read any of your posts since you lied about the free day care, stop hoarding all the free daycare for yourself and share the wealth dude, where is this place already?
> 
> Ps. Until you give me the information, i refuse to read your long unintelligent posts.





Your a funny guy Zaehet Strife because I told you that the FREE DAYCARE was a prophecy that will happen in My Kingdom. I've been "homeless" for a couple of weeks now and I am on disability because of My Christ Complex. So how can I share the wealth? The only wealth I have is a wealth of knowledge which I have shared with you all! I'm at rock bottom and the only place to go from here is UP; I plan on moving to My house, that I paid in CASH when I was 21 years old, in a month or so but right now I'm living in a homeless shelter. I'm living out of a "gym" locker and its really awkward for Me. But on the bright side, while I've been staying in this homeless shelter I found out that HYDROGEN PEROXIDE is the CURE for AIDS, HEP C and CANCER from a guy named Ray that works at the shelter. So I praise God for My dismal stay at this shelter because if I could help save people lives that have an "incurable" disease than God gets more glory! They say "Everything happens for a reason" and I believe it! Will I give you guys free daycare? I would do it in a heartbeat, but right now all I can do is tell you what I am going to do once I AM King! So you can call Me a liar, but I told you already that I AM a Prophet and I am predicting the FUTURE when I, King George, get My Kingdom in order! So what am I hoarding? Right now I'm giving you guys all that I can give and thats knowledge. 

Where is this place already? This place is in My dreams! And My dreams come true because God is faithful!

The reason why I KNOW My prophecies are going to come true is because God just wants THE BEST for His people! So what do you think I have been saying? I have been declaring THE BEST! I have been searching for a notion for the potion! I've been pondering (since 2008 )"What would God do?" I've been trying to find the optimum solutions to the BIG problems! So God has granted Me the wisdom to discern good from bad. I have used this God discernment to figure answers to what needs to be fixed! 

My prophecies are SELF FULFILLING PROPHECIES because once I AM King than I will make it happen VERY FAST AND EASY! The reason why I talk like this is because "I can do ALL THINGS through Christ Who strengthens Me!"

As bad as My Life sucks, I would live it all again to do what I AM going to do for you all! I found out THE CURE FOR AIDS, HEP C, AND CANCER at this homeless shelter. How many people are going to be cured now?

So this place is in My dreams but I want all of you to be apart of My dreams so I will see you all there!









Coheed and Cambria- Here We are Juggernaut

[youtube]0WeeOk_xSrE[/youtube]




*Jug·ger·naut*

/&#712;d&#658;&#652;g




&#601;r&#716;n&#596;t, -&#716;n&#594;t/ Show Spelled [juhg-er-nawt, -not] Show IPA noun 1. ( often lowercase ) any large, overpowering, destructive force or object, as war, a giant battleship. 

2. ( often lowercase ) anything requiring blind devotion or cruel sacrifice. 

3. Also called Jagannath. an idol of Krishna, at Puri in Orissa, India, annually drawn on an enormous cart under whose wheels devotees are said to have thrown themselves to be crushed. 






Smashing Pumkins- Jesus Loves His Babies

[youtube]XwonAtxitZE[/youtube]




Smashing Pumpkins - Jesus Is The Sun 

[youtube]Ft5Huu3-yZQ[/youtube]








Do you guys still believe Christ is dead? Or do you believe that I AM ALIVE? 

You guys are My boys so just chill 







~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 20, 2013)

.




I, The Lord, will be honest with you guys and I will admit that I dont believe Jesus did any of those "miracles" that are alleged in The Bible.

I WILL BELIEVE that Jesus did miracles if anyone has some infallible concrete evidence that He did the things alleged in The Bible, but who can prove He even lived?

I do believe in lots of the Scripture in The Bible and I believe The Bible is The Word of God.

I do NOT believe The Bible is infallible.

But I do believe The Bible was meant to be written for Me and My people, for this generation.

The time travelers (maybe ET people?) had the technology over ~2,000 years ago to write The Bible with extreme accuracy and plant that seed- AKA The Bible- and than time travel to the present day and they made sure (My) His Story would be fulfilled and unfold as planned.

They obviously interjected during the period between 0 B.C. and the present day. But I cant say for certain because this is My speculation.

During the period of My REIGN, I will make time travel possible also but is it going to be ethical?

I just dont see another way that My Life could have unfolded The Way it did, with such precision. 

I want to know who knew that I AM Christ even before I found out in August of 2008!!??




But whatever happens, God is going to get ALL THE GLORY for His marvelous plan on Salvation! God works through people (just read the Bible to see) and maybe the time travelers did help, but God was using them for His purpose because of His mighty mercies on His people! The Lord has been waiting all of these years to perform His greatest miracle, and that is a paradise that ushers in utopia! A land flowing with "milk and honey" where the "living water" gushes, leading to still waters and green pastures. I deduced that God only works through people because thats what the Scriptures indicate! It should be evident that God is working through Me NOW! 




"The World in 2030" by Dr. Michio Kaku---------> (I'm watching this for the FIRST TIME RIGHT NOW, its good!)

[youtube]219YybX66MY[/youtube]



~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 20, 2013)

It was fun scrolling down here to the bottom of the page, skipping everything you put time into typing and posting, and as you are reading this right now, know that because you have not given any of us here information on how to get our free daycare...

We all know you are a liar.

So everything you post, is irrelevant and inconsequential... and is probably not being read or noticed by anyone else either.

Not until you can tell us where to go to sign up for free daycare.

Also... are we aware of the fact that if you say the word "Gullible" extremely slow... it sound's like you are saying the word "Orange"?

~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (Feb 20, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> It was fun scrolling down here to the bottom of the page, skipping everything you put time into typing and posting, and as you are reading this right now, know that because you have not given any of us here information on how to get our free daycare...
> 
> We all know you are a liar.
> 
> ...


Is ANYONE reading his highly repetitive ramblings?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 21, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> Is ANYONE reading his highly repetitive ramblings?


.




It looks like I got- Views: 4,754




The Fray- You Found Me

[youtube]jFg_8u87zT0[/youtube]




Alice In Chains- Man In The Box Lyrics 

[youtube]ZLUj-jh_UyQ[/youtube]








~PEACE~


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Feb 21, 2013)

views on a thread do not =actualy reading the posts,cmon now try to be a little smarter than that.As far as anyone reading his recycled ramblings,,,I highly doubt it,not even Oldgrowth will read them,lol.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 22, 2013)

.




God as My Witness, I saw a person wearing an invisible suit on My neighbors roof. I dont know if it was an ET person or (a spy) from the military!?




The SIGNS of the TIMES! 

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]




Michio Kaku On Aliens On Physics

[youtube]Kw8dcb8iKSM[/youtube]




I've got all the "angels"/ETs of God watching over Me, His ARMY of Love! What can man do to Me to separate Me from His faithful love? God is My protector and shield in times of peril! He teaches Me His ways for the war against the evil people that hate God! With the help of God, I will destroy this world system of government and erect a free world full of righteousness and beauty! God will make Me overcome any obsticle and finish the fight. No one can stop the work that God has planned for His children. The "elites" must bow down to the Name of God and His Son! The fight is not against the 99.9999% but rather the destroyers of justice! Who can compare and compete with our Mighty Savior? God has the whole multiverse at His disposal, including the ET angels that watch the earth to prepare the way of The Redeemer. The war is online and the weapons are words that expose The Truth. Christ is The Beginning and The End, so when Christ dies than so do you. You only live because He lives; who can stand? No weapon formed against Me shall prosper but THE END is when Christ passes to the next level! Will you survive? REPENT and make haste to battle the war. Will your soul be DELETED or SAVED? The END could come any time because He is THE END, so what are you doing? REPENT and believe in your Savior for He loves and cares for you! You call yourself a Christian? What kind of Christian doesnt believe in the Christ of all of the AGES? You believe in your Lord or you give Him lip service at church? Everything that can be shaken will be shaken and then destroyed. The earth is going to get a reform. The writing is on the wall, its all over the internet from country to country and from planet to planet and from galaxy to galaxy and universe to universe. The World Wide Web is now universial for the ET PEOPLE to observe. They are coming and they will help destroy the evil and build the good. What do you know? Change is coming; are you ready? 

(Lets not play games, We all know I AM Christ by now, so whats the deal? Are you going to advocate for Me or hate Me for nothing? What you all can do is tell people about Me on the internet, maybe youtube. The objective is to get THE WORLDS ATTENTION and show them Me, because "if I be lifted up from the earth, I will draw all men unto Me." But it is written "If the world hates you, you know that it hated me before it hated you." And its obvious that some of My people actually hate Me because of My goodness?!?! Why do some of you hate Me? But its written that "the world hated Me before you". So if you have trial and tribulations than know that I did too. What you can do is go to youtube and tell them plainly about Me, and be blunt and say My Name and tell My stories/facts. Dont be shy, but be bold online and lead them to Me and what I wrote will do the talking. Go to videos that are revelent to Christ, because they should be Believers. Lets get the show on the road and exalt God and The Savior and King! You know Who The King is..... Cough cough cough,,,, King George! I AM with you always so remember Me.)




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 22, 2013)

You need to get laid dude.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jesus came in 2008?

[youtube]MI-iQYAwFv0[/youtube]




I'm Christ and these are My novel inventions for the future! 

[youtube]ohQEusir8zo&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]




More CRAZY ideas that I think are CRAZY COOL!!!!  

[youtube]fDUunfxiAM8&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]




Crazy talk LOL  ----Webcam video from December 14, 2012 

[youtube]3EfFw0WG3rU&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]




Just some random thoughts I've been thinking of  

[youtube]KgEGAqD2DdA&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude, have you even read any of the comments people post on your videos?

Seriously, George... you need to get fucking laid. And the first thing you need to do in order to accomplish this... is to stop telling your dates you are jesus, it's a real turn off i'm sure. 

Get laid, make some friends, stop telling people you are jesus, nobody gives a shit. That is something you should just keep to yourself if you ever want to make any friends or get laid bro, for realzy. 

Keep that shit to yourself= making some friends and possibly getting laid. 

Many people believe in lots of shit dude, but just because you believe in some shit doesn't mean you should tell everybody. Your denomination should be a private thing.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Feb 26, 2013)

This guy reminds me of Anthony Powell;

http://talkinstuff.wordpress.com/2009/04/15/murder-suicide-in-michigan/

[youtube]fURhEodRIiE[/youtube]

If anyone saw this guys videos before this happened, you wouldn't be surprised of the eventual outcome.. Absolutely insane.

I seriously fear something like this could happen with this guy, Nevaeh... Dude gets so caught up in his beliefs (he believes he is the Messiah) then people get hurt..

Part of me hopes he proves me wrong, but part of me hopes he proves me right and adds to the list of insane people living a fantasy hoping they make a mark in history..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 26, 2013)

.




I'm actually watching this video for the first time, right now. I'm really interested in this kind of stuff!




New Science & Physics with Michio Kaku

[youtube]idjGpdiheYw[/youtube]




My best attributes are My compassion, mercy, grace, curiosity and understanding and love!




Another thing I thought of, many months ago, was having different "time zones" on the earth. For example if you want to live in a part of the earth that is the 17th century or the 18th century or the 19th century or the 20th century or the 21st century or 22nd century or the 420th century than that will be possible. I do believe they should have the best hospitals though, even if you live in the 1600's time zone. I thought of this idea because I wondered if everyone was going to want to skip to the future with Me so quick. I dont think it would be fair if I changed the year/date around, all across the globe for everyone; because I believe the people should have the power so I believe it should be debated on the online government to see how big these reservations should be. So you will be able to pick what century you want to live in depending on your taste. Maybe you want to live like a cowboy or maybe like an astronaut? I dont care what you want but I believe this option should be available for My people so they can be most happy! I'm looking to optimize the world for the best for everyone and not just a select people. So what year do you want to live in?




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 26, 2013)

Dude i could help you get laid, but only if you stop telling people you are jesus. Even if you THINK you are jesus, shit some people think they are the Buddha, it doesn't matter what you believe... sometimes it's better to keep those beliefs to yourself or you will risk freaking people out and distancing yourself from people who could be good friends. 

We are social creatures, in order to be fully happy in our lives we need relationships with other human animals. You scare people away by telling them these things. Keep the crazy beliefs to yourself, but feel free to share ideas. Ideas are just thoughts, beliefs are ideas that you think are true. Learn the difference and i'm sure your life will be filled with many friends and people who care about you and want to be around you. 

It just gets down to this. What is more important to you George? Telling people about your beliefs... or making life long relationships with people and living a happy fulfilling life? It's up to you bud.

(Neat idea about the time zones thing, that would be interesting to say the least)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Is there anyone else claiming to be Christ? 

I'm sure there might be a few, but are they like Me? I can prove it because I have more infallible evidence than anyone else. 

What have the Christians been waiting for, for the last ~2,000 years? The Christian have been waiting for Me or should I say Christ? If you call yourself a Christian but deny Me than you are a hypocritical Pharisee! How can you call yourself a Christian, or a follower of Christ, and ignore/disobey Christ?

I'm not asking anything from you guys but to inform the people that I AM coming soon to do great and mighty things! Tell the Believers about Me!

You are My hands and feet! 

What about the Christians that are truely looking for the Messiah? What about the people that have blind faith in Jesus because they dont know Me? What about the people that want and need to be vindicated for their faith?

I'm not meant for just the stoners, but RIU was the first place I ever told about Myself and I've written more on RIU than any other website! So I came first to the stoners but I AM MEANT FOR THE WHOLE WORLD!

Do you guys want the things that I say to come true? Than become part of My online militia and spread the news that I AM RISEN and this is My world to make prosper!

Its up to you guys, do you want to let Christ down? or do you want to lift Christ up? Do you want to serve the tyrants or The Go(o)d King?

I already set everything up for you guys, you just need to grab it and run with it. I'm not going to harm My people, I will just bless My people! 

I AM Gods secret weapon! but I'm not going to be a secret forever; the time is coming when EVERY knee shall bow and EVERY tongue shall confess! Go read the New Testament!

(Its My fault, I'm most likely going to be a time traveler and I most likely had to go back in time to go forward again. Who knows how many thousands of years I'm going to live for? Do you think (Jesus) Christ would be a normal Person? I'm a crazy and I want to do crazy things but its all for My Daddy- God. I'm never going to be normal, I'm always going to be pushing for more and more. I'm going to build bigger and bigger until the threshold is reached. I most likely will have lots of clones just because of Who I AM and My clones will breed so there will be descendants of The King! We are all Royalty because we are heirs of God and joint heirs with Christ. Are you living like Royalty? How much is your life worth? You cant put a price on a persons life and look how some people live. Most people live on $2 a day, and yet the Rothchilds have ~500 TRILLION dollars...? Whats wrong with the picture? Is there anyone that is listening? Where are the rebels, renegades, dissenters and freedom fighters? Where are the people that will fight the rogue governments with Me? Why are so many Chritians complacent? Where is the freedom and justice for all? I just dont get it, there is too much bullshit and people dont even care.)

I'm praying for you guys always!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 26, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I seriously fear something like this could happen with this guy, Nevaeh... Dude gets so caught up in his beliefs (he believes he is the Messiah) then people get hurt..
> 
> Part of me hopes he proves me wrong, but part of me hopes he proves me right and adds to the list of insane people living a fantasy hoping they make a mark in history..


Whatever happens to Me, God is protecting Me! And Yes I do believe that I AM The Messiah but look at what happened to Jesus 2,000 years ago. The uper echelon didnt believe Jesus was the Messiah either! Thats why He was crucified!

Whatever happens to Me, I'm going to go out with a bang  I'm just not going to hurt anyone because thats not My nature! Maybe I do live in a fantasy, but maybe I AM Christ and you people have been left behind?



Zaehet Strife said:


> Dude i could help you get laid, but only if you stop telling people you are jesus. Even if you THINK you are jesus, shit some people think they are the Buddha, it doesn't matter what you believe... sometimes it's better to keep those beliefs to yourself or you will risk freaking people out and distancing yourself from people who could be good friends.
> 
> We are social creatures, in order to be fully happy in our lives we need relationships with other human animals. You scare people away by telling them these things. Keep the crazy beliefs to yourself, but feel free to share ideas. Ideas are just thoughts, beliefs are ideas that you think are true. Learn the difference and i'm sure your life will be filled with many friends and people who care about you and want to be around you.
> 
> ...


I'm celibate and its all good bro!

I'm glad you like the time zone idea but have you read this/My whole thread? I have tons of great prophecies that I conjured up! I figured I would be the King of the world so I had to plan how I would rule My Kingdom. I'm sick of waiting on you guys, I need to know what I need to do to take My Kingdom back from the DEVIL/Rothchilds. 

I told you guys already, but anyways, I dont tell people My beliefs in person because most people dont understand. I dont need to scare people off because I believe I AM Christ. I'm not trying to start a cult so I just tell you guys on RIU and I hope that you too will tell people online. What I'm trying to do is show you the goodness of God and what He wants to do and I was hoping you too would spread the message! It looks like I failed though. I thought if they see My vision of The Kingdom than surely I will get some disciples to help Me. But it looks like its a Godless society here where people would rather worship a dead messiah rather than the living Me(ssiah). It will be known that I came and this is how I was treated and I said what I said. I said all good things and I spoke from My heart and I was treated with much contempt.. I didnt do anything wrong but people would rather believe in their DEAD Jesus rather than King George! 

I know I sound crazy, but they called Jesus CRAZY too and they said He had a DEVIL too! (Read the New Testament!) I dont know how else to get My point across, I made youtube videos so you could see Me and hear My voice and I also typed a small book explaining Myself. So whats up?

I feel bad for you guys, you cant see The Truth even though I AM right in your face. When are you all going to wake up and fight?

I did My best; I cant help that other people might be insolent.

I AM The Son of God and look..... Maybe Jesus WANTED to die for your sins because of people like.... I would actually rather die for your sins because of people like..... Well, I dont want to die but I dont want to wait for My Kingdom either, if I die than God will give Me His Kingdom and you all with vanish with The Life! Where are you going when The Life is gone? Christ said "I AM The Way, The Truth and The Life!" And "As I (Christ) live, you shall live also." So if I die than I will have the last laugh. Fear God and give glory to His Son!


~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Feb 26, 2013)

You are going to grow old and die, just like everyone else... and no one will ever believe you.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 28, 2013)

Lets welcome the Annunnaki!

Anunnaki and the Illuminati are at War Now!

[youtube]TxCx3Ti41To[/youtube]




If the Annunnaki are humanoid than lets give them a country of their own! I would like to see how they build their civilization; I bet we could learn alot from them! 

Just look at all the things I can teach without speaking a word! God knows I wish everyone knew these things because it would bless the world. Maybe the Annunnaki will help Me destroy the "elites" and prosper the earth!?!?




This next video just shows that GIANTS were here!

Nephilim Annunaki and the Sumerian giant skeletons

[youtube]FC8wWsBKc88[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2013)

OP, have you ever shared your beliefs with a medical professional? They have made great advances in medications to possibly help you. A very good friend of mine had very similar fantasies and views to your own, he was diagnosed as bi-polar manic/depressive, and now takes meds to help him live in reality. He is much happier and more effective today, perhaps they could help you in a similar manner...


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 1, 2013)

not being funny op , but drop this shit from you're life , things will go a lot better for you , you said you have lost friends and family because of this ,you can see everyone's comments about you , i doubt all these people are wrong and you are right , you are gonna live this life the same as millions and millions of people have already done , you are gonna get old and die ,or die young ,who knows but you will definitely die , and all this shit was a waste of time , you may as well drop this bullshit and enjoy life , let it take you wherever its gonna take you , sit back and enjoy it .
stay out the mental hospitals and chill out , maybe drop smoking mary jane , it seems to have ill effects on your mental well being.
you are not jesus you are just a regular guy , forget about jesus and god and everything else just concentrate on enjoying being alive and content , if by some chance there is a god out there im sure he /it/she will be more than happy with you, and allready know that you are a good guy and will let you into heaven .without all this nonsense , and think about this , just say there is really such thing as this christian god (sniggers) you will be pissing him off so badly pretending to be jesus , he will not be happy at all , you may end up getting sent to hell for being a fraudster .


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't even bring myself to read this thread cause the OP is seriously sick. He needs to go back to the mental hospital ASAP. Hopefully he gets some help before he hurts someone or himself..


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 4, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> OP, have you ever shared your beliefs with a medical professional? They have made great advances in medications to possibly help you. A very good friend of mine had very similar fantasies and views to your own, he was diagnosed as bi-polar manic/depressive, and now takes meds to help him live in reality. He is much happier and more effective today, perhaps they could help you in a similar manner...


Hey bud,

I told some of My therapists about My notions of the Kingdom and what I plan on doing once I'm in that position of power and they said I am brilliant and full of awsome ideas! The problem is NOT that I'm dumb, the problem is that I am too smart for My own good. The reason why I'm too smart for My own good is because I have all this knowledge and I cant really implement it, at the moment! My knowledge is exalted knowledge, meant for enlightened beings and I live in a world full of laymen! 

It is written (Christ says) "If I have told you earthly things, and you believe not, how shall you believe, if I tell you of heavenly things?"

So how can most of you believe if you just dont know? How can any of you truly fathom the power? Its over you heads! Its taken Me more than 5 years to come up with these novel prophecies and I'm giving it to you all in a matter of weeks. I dont expect you all to get it, but I still want to show you what I can do once I AM The King! It is written "Trust in the LORD with all your heart; and lean not unto your own understanding."

BTW, I am taking My meds and its because of My Christ complex that I was put on medications in the first place. I wasn't on any meds until August of 2008, when I found out My Name. And I am fine now; if you guys were to see Me in public you would think I'm just a regular dude. I'm writing crazy stuff because I'm CRAZY at heart, but most people cant handle this kind of information, but I dont know whos reading what I'm writing so I figure I would give you the full dose. It is written (Christ says) "But Jesus said unto them, You know not what you ask: can you drink of the cup that I drink of? and be baptized with the baptism that I am baptized with?"

You guys would think I'm a normal person if you met Me in person!

God loves you!



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> not being funny op , but drop this shit from you're life , things will go a lot better for you , you said you have lost friends and family because of this ,you can see everyone's comments about you , i doubt all these people are wrong and you are right , you are gonna live this life the same as millions and millions of people have already done , you are gonna get old and die ,or die young ,who knows but you will definitely die , and all this shit was a waste of time , you may as well drop this bullshit and enjoy life , let it take you wherever its gonna take you , sit back and enjoy it .
> stay out the mental hospitals and chill out , maybe drop smoking mary jane , it seems to have ill effects on your mental well being.
> you are not jesus you are just a regular guy , forget about jesus and god and everything else just concentrate on enjoying being alive and content , if by some chance there is a god out there im sure he /it/she will be more than happy with you, and allready know that you are a good guy and will let you into heaven .without all this nonsense , and think about this , just say there is really such thing as this christian god (sniggers) you will be pissing him off so badly pretending to be jesus , he will not be happy at all , you may end up getting sent to hell for being a fraudster .


Hey bud,

You can doubt that all these people are wrong and I'm right all you want. You can believe anything you want. You have to believe in Me by FAITH! Its written "We walk by FAITH and not by sight." There is no conclusive way to say anyone is the Christ. You can NOT be certain that Jesus is the Christ either because you have to have FAITH! Millions of people will say "Jesus" is the Christ, but no on even has any tangible evidence that Jesus existed or did what is claimed by people! How much more evidence is there of Me rather than "Jesus"?

I had to quit smoking Mary Jane BTW because of circumstances, its been 1& 1/2 months since I last toked!

I'm pissing off the Christian god? I AM The Christian god! And I AM The ChristianS god! I say god and not God because the big "G" is meant for THE ONLY TRUE God: The Maker of Heaven and Earth and all the Multiverse! I respect God way too much to say that I am Him, but I AM His Son, the god of gods. You all are My little gods too! I have an ARMY of gods with Me, you know who you are! I dont know what you are but I AM The god of gods! 

It is written "What, then, shall we say in response to these things? If God is for us, who can be against us?"

And if God is for Me, than no one can bother Me because I AM on My way home, to Him! 

God loves you!



Mechanical said:


> I can't even bring myself to read this thread cause the OP is seriously sick. He needs to go back to the mental hospital ASAP. Hopefully he gets some help before he hurts someone or himself..


I AM SICK, I'm sick of people like you trying to put Me down when all I'm trying to do is lift you up onto the same playing field as Me! The reason your saying I, The Lamb of God, need to get put in a mental hospital is because I am making you sick for whatever reason. If you thought I was cool than you would say something nicer, but you cant handle My baptism into GLORY!

I an not going to hurt anyone, but maybe Myself. Sometimes I wish I was dead because I showed you all My SIGNS and WONDERS but you treat Me like.... I figure if I die, than I will prove Me point that YOU ALL CAN NOT LIVE WITHOUT ME! If I kill Myself than thats My business because its not like you guys cared anyways. I'd like to die the way it said Christ did in the Bible. Maybe I will have it setup and broadcasted WORLD WIDE on TV for EVERYONE to see Me suffer and bleed and pass to the next dimension; so you all could see how much love I STILL have for Me people! I'm 27 years old now, so I have 6 years to wait! 

But you all know that I have manifested Myself to THE WORLD WIDE WEB and anyone in the world can read what I've posted. So who knows? and who wants to know?

God loves you!




How can you all trust in Jesus when no one knows Him? Ya, many people have read about Him in the bible but WHO ACTUALLY KNOWS Him? What can Jesus do for you that I can not? How much more can a dead person do, compared to a living person? A dead person can NOT do anything for you like a living person can do. Your Jesus is JUST A FANTASY! My Name is George, so get it right! 

*This is My SYMBOL-------> O.M.G.
*

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I told some of My therapists about My notions of the Kingdom and what I plan on doing once I'm in that position of power and they said I am brilliant and full of awsome ideas! The problem is NOT that I'm dumb, the problem is that I am too smart for My own good. The reason why I'm too smart for My own good is because I have all this knowledge and I cant really implement it, at the moment! My knowledge is exalted knowledge, meant for enlightened beings and I live in a world full of laymen!
> 
> ...


So, this is you ON MEDS? Wow. You may want to speak with them again if you've been on these prescriptions since 2008. They may have been doing it for you back then, but I think it's pretty obvious that your christ complex is back in spades and your meds need some tweaking. I think it is amusing that the therapist told you your ideas are brilliant as they push heavy meds at you, kind of like the strippers that call me sexy while I stuff bills in their g-strings


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 4, 2013)

David Koresh was the "Final Prophet" and "The Lamb of God" too. Should we have believed him as well? If you look it up there are dozens of other wackos claiming to be the reincarnation of Jesus. Believe what you want as long as you dont hurt people like alot of other crazies that say god told them to have.. 

Jesus was just a man. Have you read some of the lost gospels that were left out of the bible? Some portray Jesus as a terrible kid who cursed his peers and terrorized his town. Thats why the bible doesnt have Jesus' whole life. Jesus was supposedly free of sin and these stories would have gone against this story.. Virgin birth, son of god, born on the 25th, died and ressurected 3 days later, performed miracles, tempted by the devil, preaching at a yound age, and all the other myths are stolen from "gods" that predated the story of Jesus. Just some of them if your interested.. Buddha, Krishna, Odysseus, Romulus, Dionysus, Heracles, Horus, and the list goes on and on.. Look up their stories and you will find that they are the same as Jesus(you lol). Not that this is going to matter to you cause you sound like you have a serious mental problem and probably believe your own crap but how do you explain things like this with all of your vast knowledge? Christians ignore the questions like this cause they dont have an answer but you must!!


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> I told some of My therapists about My notions of the Kingdom and what I plan on doing once I'm in that position of power and they said I am brilliant and full of awsome ideas! The problem is NOT that I'm dumb, the problem is that I am too smart for My own good. The reason why I'm too smart for My own good is because I have all this knowledge and I cant really implement it, at the moment! My knowledge is exalted knowledge, meant for enlightened beings and I live in a world full of laymen!
> 
> ...


You think you're David Ike too? Don't stop you're meds coz i'm sure there's a whole lot your doctors aren't telling you...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 7, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> So, this is you ON MEDS? Wow. You may want to speak with them again if you've been on these prescriptions since 2008. They may have been doing it for you back then, but I think it's pretty obvious that your christ complex is back in spades and your meds need some tweaking. I think it is amusing that the therapist told you your ideas are brilliant as they push heavy meds at you, kind of like the strippers that call me sexy while I stuff bills in their g-strings


Hey bud,

This is Me sober and on My meds! And I'm not on the same meds since 2008, I just got an adjustment like a month ago. 

My Christ Complex has NOT stopped since I found out in August of 2008. Every day I think, "What can I do to make the world a better place once I AM The King?" And "What can I do to please God more?" Basically I think "What can I do?" 

You said " I think it is amusing that the therapist told you your ideas are brilliant as they push heavy meds at you, kind of like the strippers that call me sexy while I stuff bills in their g-strings " AND I think your funny  LOL!

I'm not going to talk to you guys about My meds and whatnot because YOU think I have a problem when I'm just practicing My freedom of "religion".

God loves you!



Mechanical said:


> David Koresh was the "Final Prophet" and "The Lamb of God" too. Should we have believed him as well? If you look it up there are dozens of other wackos claiming to be the reincarnation of Jesus. Believe what you want as long as you dont hurt people like alot of other crazies that say god told them to have..
> 
> Jesus was just a man. Have you read some of the lost gospels that were left out of the bible? Some portray Jesus as a terrible kid who cursed his peers and terrorized his town. Thats why the bible doesnt have Jesus' whole life. Jesus was supposedly free of sin and these stories would have gone against this story.. Virgin birth, son of god, born on the 25th, died and ressurected 3 days later, performed miracles, tempted by the devil, preaching at a yound age, and all the other myths are stolen from "gods" that predated the story of Jesus. Just some of them if your interested.. Buddha, Krishna, Odysseus, Romulus, Dionysus, Heracles, Horus, and the list goes on and on.. Look up their stories and you will find that they are the same as Jesus(you lol). Not that this is going to matter to you cause you sound like you have a serious mental problem and probably believe your own crap but how do you explain things like this with all of your vast knowledge? Christians ignore the questions like this cause they dont have an answer but you must!!


Hey bud,

So your comparing Me to David Koresh? I'm NOT a cult leader at all; I dont have a following besides ONLINE! I dont go around telling people I AM Messiah unless I really like and trust them, and I can count them on My hand. And if you read My thread than you would see that I'm not trying to say My Name is Jesus. What I am saying is that I have SO MANY similarities between Me and Jesus to a point where its not even funny. I AM saying that I AM The "Second" Coming and all the other good stuff but My Name is NOT Jesus, so you all need to get it right! Say "George"! 

Jesus was just a man and "Jesus" is just The Man  ! I was a little hellraiser as a kid Myself, but not too bad. 

My mothers name is Mary, but I was NOT born to a virgin, I am the middle Child. I AM The Son of God though. I was not born on Dec 25th; (I was born August 14th of 1985). If Jesus died ~2,000 years ago and its now 2013 than its the morning of the 3rd day according to God. If 1 day is as 1,000 years and 1,000 years is as a day than I AM living in the morning of the 3rd day in referance to when Jesus lived ~2,013 years ago. My "miracles" are the miracles that I have prophecied in this thread (if you read THE WHOLE THING). Can I do miracles? it depends on what your definition of "miracle" is! I have been tempted by "the devil" though, but all of us have. I didnt preach at a young age because I didnt know or read the Bible until I was ~24 years old. I dont care about all the Christ "wannabes" either. Maybe I'm a wannabe too, but I dont think so. There has to be a REAL Christ though, RIGHT? What about all the people that say Christ is returning? There are millions that believe Christ is going to return SOON to do.... to do.... to do so many things. I'm just letting you guys know what I can do from My own intuition, without a military or government helping.



Mechanical said:


> ]Look up their stories [/SIZE]and you will find that they are the same as Jesus(you lol).


So your a believer too? You also believe that I AM "Jesus" or, better yet, Christ! I know I cant help believing what I do, the evidence just seems to be too great!

God loves you!



echelon1k1 said:


> You think you're David Ike too? Don't stop you're meds coz i'm sure there's a whole lot your doctors aren't telling you...


Hey bud,

David Ike? NO, I dont think I'm him. I dont know much about him besides that he is a conspiracy theorist that hangs out with Alex Jones; I dont think I'm Alex Jones either. The only Person that I think I AM is Christ or as many people call Him- Jesus!

And trust Me, I am not going to stop taking My meds because I know I will have a relapse and end up in a mental hospital again.


God loves you!




~PEACE~


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

wow this is still going on, pretty awesome then.. are you willing to die for us?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 7, 2013)

I will die for My people!

But you have to understand that dying is the last thing I want to do; literally!

I believe I could do more good alive than dead. I cant advocate for you if I'm dead. If I was dead that I'd be a good as Jesus is to the Christians today! 

But I couldnt think of a more noble cause to die for than to liberate and FREE My people from tyranny and oppression!

God loves you!









This is for whoever: Your make-believe Jesus is NOT coming for any of you. I AM The One Who was and is and is to come. I AM The only Christ; the Christ that loves you!










~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 7, 2013)

You should let us crucify you then, that way we can all be forgiven for our sins. You selfish bastard.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> You should let us crucify you then, that way we can all be forgiven for our sins. You selfish bastard.


Can you give Me until I AM 33 years old? So that it will be "kosher" and it will be like how the Bible story goes of His Story?

God loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 7, 2013)

.




Stone Sour - Do Me A Favor
("Your behavior Is just a reason why *There is no Savior*")

[youtube]OU-N6J8U6iE[/youtube]






Hinder- Save Me

[youtube]gNVRPIrwr4c[/youtube]






Shinedown - Sound Of Madness 
("But I'm not gonna part the seas You're a self-fulfilling prophecy.")

[youtube]WGt-8adyabk[/youtube]






Aerosmith - Street Jesus

[youtube]ljq-t5kZpc4[/youtube]






Deftones - Tempest 
("Take out the stories they've put into your mind, and brace for the glory!")

[youtube]YImIvmtuHAE[/youtube]










Do you like to go FRESH WATER fishing? How about I make it so you can go fresh water fishing in the middle of the ocean? I will just make a BIG HEMP PLASTIC DOME anywhere in the ocean and take the salt out of the ocean water and fill THE BUBBLE with like 30 feet of fresh water. I will have AIR bubbles come up from the bottom to oxygenate it. Maybe I will make an island in the middle (or where ever) so you can have a BBQ with the fish you caught? Or I can make this fresh water pond UNDER THE GROUND or FLOATING on the ocean, or UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR; it doesnt matter where I put it, it can be put! So what are your hobbies? I will make them anywhere 





~PEACE~


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

So are you RIU's personal Jesus?


[video=youtube_share;HNcPjPgbR5M]http://youtu.be/HNcPjPgbR5M[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> wow this is still going on, pretty awesome then.. are you willing to die for us?





Zaehet Strife said:


> You should let us crucify you then, that way we can all be forgiven for our sins. You selfish bastard.


This song is for you two! 




Garbage - I Would Die For You

[youtube]OmR7dzBoQ78[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 7, 2013)

Indagrow said:


> So are you RIU's personal Jesus?






Hey bud,



Did I play this song for you guys yet, but Mansons Personal Jesus? Maybe I didnt play this song yet, IDK?

Not only am I RIUs personal Jesus, but I am also THE WHOLE WORLDS personal "Jesus"! You guys know this already though. My Name is NOT Jesus, but I wont get mad at you guys for calling Me Jesus!

I AM here to protect, guide, shelter, ransom, feed, comfort, teach, play with and love you guys! And NOT just RIU because I AM meant for EVERYONE ALIVE!

I am hoping that you all will feel the love and see the difference that I can make. I AM here so We all can have fun in the future, whether you are 10 years old, or 30 or 60 years old. It doesnt matter the age you are because I AM going to expand on the things that people enjoy most. The world is EMPTY compared to what I plan on doing, there is so much vacant space UNDERGROUND and IN THE OCEAN and UNDER THE OCEAN that I see MANSIONS EVERYWHERE. And not only MANSIONS but recreational space to play and enjoy this life that God has given Us! I said it and I will do it, I will NOT hold anything good from the children of God! And whos a child of God? A child of God is anyone that lives because We are created in His image and likeness! Zaehet Strife called Me a "LIAR" and it may look that way, but I promise that once I AM in the position to do these things, I will. If you advocate for Me than I'm already advocating for YOU! What I am looking for is an ONLINE GOVERNMENT that will choose THE BEST for everyone. I came up with the idea of an ONLINE GOVERNMENT back in 2009 when I was trying to think of THE BEST GOVERNMENT for the people and by the people. God knows that I dont know everything because there are people that spend most of their life studying certain subjects and they might know best! What I will guarentee is that I will make sure THE BEST is implemented; but this is a synergistic effort for all of mankind! 

This wave of God is only going to happen as fast as people tell others. But if people think your crazy for believing I AM ALIVE than know that they thought the same about Me. But have them look at the evidence. If they are a Christian they they should at least look at the evidence or they are COUNTERFEIT CHRISTIANS! All the evidence points to Me being The "Second" Coming! Jesus said in the Bible that He would have a NEW Name if you read Revelations 3:12.

Join My ONLINE MILITIA and FIGHT the good fight!




~PEACE~


----------



## Indagrow (Mar 7, 2013)

you seem pretty enthusiastic about your cause, keep it going.. i would say get off the internet and see how the world reacts in person.

i don't believe in God myself but to each their own, im down with your message, change the world man.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 7, 2013)

Dude, you are obviously doing nothing to further your cause here. If you are serious about helping mankind, why not save the useless hours you spend here on action instead of writing? It seems the nutters are all about the talk with none of the walk, so get walking. Plus, wasn't jesus illiterate? If so, the writing is actually hurting your credibility...


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 7, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Can you give Me until I AM 33 years old? So that it will be "kosher" and it will be like how the Bible story goes of His Story?
> 
> God loves you!
> 
> ~PEACE~


Hmmmm... how old are you? I'm not sure how much longer i can wait before we crucify you so we can be forgiven for our sins... but don't worry bro for realzy! If you really are jesus, you'll like, come back to life in what... 3 days after we kill you? So it won't be THAT bad right?


----------



## Scroga (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm broke with bills coming out my arse! Can you help?


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> David Ike? NO, I dont think I'm him. I dont know much about him besides that he is a conspiracy theorist that hangs out with Alex Jones; I dont think I'm Alex Jones either. The only Person that I think I AM is Christ or as many people call Him- Jesus!
> 
> ...


Did you demonstrate any of your powers to the doctors in the mental hospital? Why were you committed in the firstplace - I know you think you're jesus, but what were your diagnosies?

FYI if you already have a pre-disposition to mental illness, like IDK, paranoid schizophrenia you should stay away from MJ... 

Furthermore Grandiose delusions are symptoms of paranoid schizophrenia and what do you know one of the main delusion experienced by sufferers is that of religious delusions or the belief that one is Jesus Christ.



> _When a person has schizophrenia, he experiences hallucinations and delusions, seeing things that aren't there and believing things that are clearly not true. For example, he may see demons sitting next to him at dinner *or believe he is the son of God.* A person with this condition also suffers from disordered thinking, decreased attention span, and problems with focusing. Typically, those with this disorder withdraw socially. It's also common for those with this condition to appear expressionless and lose their ability to initiate and carry out plans._


Please seek professional medical help and not just one doctor, you need a university full of doctors looking after you, I did think you were funny for a bit but you're another nutter...


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 8, 2013)

echelon1k1 said:


> Did you demonstrate any of your powers to the doctors in the mental hospital? Why were you committed in the firstplace - I know you think you're jesus, but what were your diagnosies?
> 
> FYI if you already have a pre-disposition to mental illness, like IDK, paranoid schizophrenia you should stay away from MJ...
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;f54HHWY6GFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f54HHWY6GFk[/video]


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 8, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> [video=youtube;f54HHWY6GFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f54HHWY6GFk[/video]


Jerry Seinfeld & Larry David are like the A-Team of comedy... I'll watch an episode every couple of days and keep laughing at the same jokes, it just doesn't get old...


----------



## Scroga (Mar 8, 2013)

My mother in law has it.....it/she pretty much crippled the family...scared the shit out of her kids...they lost their mum even though she was still there...
They lost that family stability, their guiding light....now the kids are unstable because of it... 
if you love your family, keep it together for them bro! 
weed was the trigger for her illness.................


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 13, 2013)

.




Do you guys love Me?




~PEACE~


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay now I think your just a troll. I thought you were mentally ill at first but your thread hasn't gotten a reply in 5 days so you just post something to keep it going.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 13, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pathetic. Get some help and work on loving yourself...


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 13, 2013)

Every question is a cry to understand the world and our place in it.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 21, 2013)

Whats up guys?




John 1:10-12
New International Version (NIV)

10
He was in the world, and though the
world was made through him, the world
did not recognize him.
11
He came to that
which was his own, but his own did not
receive him.
12
Yet to all who did receive
him, to those who believed in his name,
he gave the right to become children of
God


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2013)

They let you back out? That sucks...


----------



## trueg115 (Mar 22, 2013)

I find it funny Navaeh, that you claim the bible is not real yet you use it to support your false notions fo this guy being the Messiah.

For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. Matthew 24 24


----------



## Scroga (Mar 25, 2013)

The pope does more for our world than you? Why is this? Why arnt you on tv kissing babies? Dude youve got schizophrenia, stop it already before the cops shoot you....


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Mar 30, 2013)

My laptop isnt picking up wifi and Im using a smartphone right now so I cant reply to u guys like I wantt.




I thought of a way to get rid of STDs many many months ago. What I would do is put a symbol on the back of everyones drivers ID in order to indicate if someone had a STD or if they were clean. It would be obvious if the person you wanted to sleep with was clean or not, you would just have to look at the back of their ID. This way STDs wouldnt be a problem anymore. Do you have a better solution?




Im not going to stress over any haters, Im trying to talk to the believers that have been looking for Christ.




PEACE


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 30, 2013)

Sounds like the mark of the beast.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My laptop isnt picking up wifi and Im using a smartphone right now so I cant reply to u guys like I wantt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try condoms... or donating money to scientific research to the prevention of sexually transmitted diseases. That would probably work better.


----------



## Mechanical (Mar 31, 2013)

Or maybe we could just pray that they will be miraculously healed by god cause that usually works lol.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 31, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> My laptop isnt picking up wifi and Im using a smartphone right now so I cant reply to u guys like I wantt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the messiah, and this is the best you can come up with? They should've confiscated your phone when they took away your belt and shoe laces...


----------



## echelon1k1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Scroga said:


> The pope does more for our world than you? Why is this? Why arnt you on tv kissing babies? Dude youve got schizophrenia, stop it already before the cops shoot you....


on the beach too...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 3, 2013)

You guys are too funny! 

You guys are killing Me 






Indagrow said:


> you seem pretty enthusiastic about your cause, keep it going.. i would say get off the internet and see how the world reacts in person.
> 
> i don't believe in God myself but to each their own, im down with your message, change the world man.


I'm not about to try and start a cult, there are too many cults already and I'm straight with going around telling people I'm Christ; look how you guys are taking it. Most people are not looking for a new messiah, they want to just believe in Jesus as long as it doesnt mean changing their mundane beliefs. I'll stick to the internet.

I'm sorry you dont believe in God because God believes in YOU. I believe we are all gods in a funny way.

I'm happy your down with My message because I'm trying to make a point, whatever it is!?!? lol 

And I'd like to change the world and fast because we all deserve much better than than wretched world. Maybe I'm making a difference but maybe I'm just uttering rhetoric? But look what "Jesus" did with 12 disciples, and in a world without TV, cell phones and the internet. But its taken ~2,000 years to turn roughly 1/4 of the world to be "Christians" and I use that term lightly because most of the Christians are counterfit Christians who pose as Christians; but I was one of them because I figured Jesus would teach Me all I need to know when He comes back from the dead and therefore I never read the Bible or went to Church.

Christ loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> Dude, you are obviously doing nothing to further your cause here. If you are serious about helping mankind, why not save the useless hours you spend here on action instead of writing? It seems the nutters are all about the talk with none of the walk, so get walking. Plus, wasn't jesus illiterate? If so, the writing is actually hurting your credibility...


I already wrote a little book on here. I have writers block because I'm not (really) a book writer and I'm not going to start making up fictional stories. Who would want to read My book anyways? if I'm just a "nutter" as you say? lol 

Why walk when I can take My (future) SPACE JET to the moon and beyond and fly to any country, PLUS soar through the ocean to any UNDERWATER home or base? I told you guys about how I can engineer these SPACE JETS if we use liquid hydrogen and liquid oxygen for its fuel. Its going to be the prefered vehicle for the future. Why bother with anything less?

I dont know if Jesus was illiterate but He allegedly didnt write any of the Bible; He just talked to people and the disciples remembered what He said like ~50-100 years later, and then wrote the New Testament. 

I dont know if Jesus really said whats recorded in the Bible and I doubt He did any of the miracles alleged in the bible and I cant prove Him; but I can prove whats written in the Bible because its the most top selling book ever.

And My credibility speaks for itself. I have written here what I have written here, and My youtube videos are obviously Me. Its one thing if you like what I have posted or not, I can see some people appreciate it and others would rather undermine Me for whatever reason? 

Christ loves you!





Zaehet Strife said:


> Hmmmm... how old are you? I'm not sure how much longer i can wait before we crucify you so we can be forgiven for our sins... but don't worry bro for realzy! If you really are jesus, you'll like, come back to life in what... 3 days after we kill you? So it won't be THAT bad right?


I'm 27.

Why would you want Me to be crucified for your sins if your an athiest? I'm not saying I wont do it, but I'm not looking forward for it.

You guys dont need Me to be crucified for your sins to be forgiven because I already forgive your sins. There is nothing you can do that would make Me not forgive your sins. Even if you are the biggest sinner alive, I will forgive you! I would even forgive the devil if he repented.

I'm NOT jesus bro, I'm Christ George. If I die than I will die; but death is NOT the end for Me, its only the beginning of My NEW Life with God! I will always be born again somewhere and God will always give Me a new adventure. What I'm trying to say is that if I die, you all might not know where I AM because I might be in a different galaxy or a different universe. It will happen in the blink of an eye. I will always be alive, but I'm not going to come out of the grave like Jesus did.

I'm living for you though, and NOW! I'm living for all of you NOW! I'm mad about you guys, you guys are My beloved. I think about how I can make your life better every single day! 

But if you would want Me to be crucified for your sins than what does that prove? would it prove that I cant forgive your sins and still be alive? lol 

Christ loves you!



Scroga said:


> I'm broke with bills coming out my arse! Can you help?


I'm broke too. 

I own a house in Maine that I cant even live in because I cant afford the bills by Myself. Also, My house is all paid off for, I dont even have a mortgage because I paid CASH for My house when I was 21 years old.

I will pray for you though. 

Christ loves you!



trueg115 said:


> I find it funny Navaeh, that you claim the bible is not real yet you use it to support your false notions fo this guy being the Messiah.
> 
> For false messiahs and false prophets will appear and perform great signs and wonders to deceive, if possible, even the elect. Matthew 24 24


I dont claim the Bible is not real, but I do say that I cant prove most of it. 

Whos "this guy" being the Messiah? You obviously havent read the whole thread because you would see that I AM saying that I AM The Messiah. In the beginning of the thread I was talking in the third person because I didnt want to claim to be Christ, Myself, because I didnt want to be personally attacked. 

Very true about false messiahs and false prophets, they are decievers. I am not a false messiah or false prohet though. If you can prove anything that I said was false than please tell Me because I would want to know. But if I havent told a lie than what am I false about? 

I speak from My heart and I tell the truth, because if I lied than it would ruin My credibility. If you can prove Me wrong than let Me know because I would hate to decieve you, because I have nothing to gain from a lie.

But I have show My people SIGNS AND WONDERS that are true, but maybe far out there, but its either possible or Truth that I speak! You guys are My elect!

Christ loves you!



Scroga said:


> The pope does more for our world than you? Why is this? Why arnt you on tv kissing babies? Dude youve got schizophrenia, stop it already before the cops shoot you....


If you believe the pope does more for our world than Me than thats your opinion. If you read My thread than you will see what I have done and what I will do for you if given the chance. But if I dont have the chance than I dont have the chance. How can I give what I dont have? It says in the Bible that Jesus needed 5 loaves and 2 fish to feed the 5,000. If Jesus had nothing than could have He still done it?

I'm not on TV kissing babies because I have no desire to. What would I gain from doing that besides fame? I dont want to be famous but I would like to help people and thats the truth. I'm a great person but I'm camera shy; I wouldnt want to make an ass of Myself on national TV.

About Me being a schizophrenic. Are you a doctor? Who are you to diagnose Me? Just because you think I have a problem, it doesnt make it any true. I'm NOT schizophrenic because I dont hear voices. My propblem is that I have this Christ complex; but is it a problem or am I really Christ? I dont know, maybe both. But I dont have schizophrenia but I do have problems, for example, I believe that I AM The Son of God!

The cops are going to shoot Me? lol.... 

BTW- the pope is the ring leader of the biggest pedophile cult in the world; or it seems that way anyways!

Christ loves you!



Mechanical said:


> Sounds like the mark of the beast.


What does?



Zaehet Strife said:


> Try condoms... or donating money to scientific research to the prevention of sexually transmitted diseases. That would probably work better.


lol 

Lots of people dont like to use condoms.

This is just one way I thought that could fight against STDs. 

Christ loves you!



Mechanical said:


> Or maybe we could just pray that they will be miraculously healed by god cause that usually works lol.


Labeling people that have STDs on the back of their drivers ID, is a way that STDs could "miraculously" disappear. You would KNOW if a person had a STD or not. 

Another miracle that I found out recently is that food grade (35%) hydrogen peroxide can cure AIDs, Hep C and cancer!

I believe in miracles but God works in misterious ways.

Christ loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> You're the messiah, and this is the best you can come up with? They should've confiscated your phone when they took away your belt and shoe laces...


lol 

Christ loves you!



echelon1k1 said:


> on the beach too...


On a PLASTIC beach that is either UNDERWATER, UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR, FLOATING on the ocean, in a SKY-SCRAPER or in SPACE!


lol 

Christ loves you!




~PEACE~


----------



## ProfessorPotSnob (Apr 3, 2013)

.....................


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 3, 2013)

.




Rob Zombie- Dead City Radio
(And hail the passing of King George)


[youtube]CSrDtk7UstE[/youtube]




I thought of a way to make "rivers" of water (but) UNDERWATER! Imagine riding a jet ski up a 45 degree incline?!?! You just need a HUGE tube, maybe 100's of yards wide and 100's of yards tall; with an opening at the top for water to enter and motors at the bottom to expel the water. The angle of this underwater "waterfall" can be at any angle depending on what you want. These will be like little underwater mountain "waterfalls". These underwater "waterfalls" will most likely be used for recreation and competitive sports. Do you have a jet ski? Dont worry, one will be reserved for YOU! I told you guys, I will rent you all the toys you want but its going to be for FREE so you dont have to store them in any of your MANSIONS! These waterfall mountains can be in the shape of a cone too! so you can get at it from a 360 degree angle. As far as I know, jet skis have only gone on the flat water, but I am making the water at any angle so you can do as you please. Its really a simple concept, but no one has thought of it yet! These could be placed, ON THE WATER, UNDERWATER, UNDERGROUND, UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR, IN SKY SCRAPERS or in SPACE!

Just picture yourself riding a jet ski up a small mountain with water flowing down and you can have a ball and ride it to your heats content. This is just one example of the novelties that will be available in My Kingdom! I'm going to have much much more for you guys! Anything you can dream of, I will bring it to pass. Whatever you want to do you will be ale to do it. My biggest goal is to please My people and make My people happy! Whos knows when all these things will come to pass, but that depends on you guys. If you keep these things to yourself than it will be like a seed that never got watered: BUT if you tell other people than it will be like a seed that got plenty of water and grew up fast and strong and beared its fruit in season. Dont you want to harvest the fruits from My seeds?




"And Jesus said unto them, Because of your unbelief: for verily I say unto you, If ye have faith as a grain of mustard seed, ye shall say unto this mountain, Remove hence to yonder place; and it shall remove; and nothing shall be impossible unto you."




You guys are My boys, I love you as a parent loves his children!




~PEACE~


----------



## Scroga (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol....don't stress buddy...i was high, just puling the piss...honestly, your ok man, you havnt shown anger yet and you don't have bad intentions, if your not hurting any body then I'm down with that...as far as me being a man of medicine..this is true ha! But I wasn't trying to diagnose you,i was repeating what you told us all!..as I also am a compassionate man,i have concerns for your safety ..i watch.cops, they'll shoot anyone man lol..will you forgive kim jong il if he nukes your country?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 9, 2013)

ProfessorPotSnob said:


> View attachment 2599331.....................


Your very right here,

I am VERY GRANDIOSE and I might be a little delusional because I believe what I say.

So if you've seen something on RIU that I have posted and it seems grandiose than I really believe it because I wouldnt type anything that I dont believe. And if My grandiosity seems delusional to you than thats your opinion about Me. 

So I'm not going to say your statment is wrong because there is some truth to the fact that I am VERY GRANDIOSE and somewhat delusional because I actually believe what I say on here.

Does that make Me a bad Person? I dont think so, I'm glad that I am a little "crazy" because it sets Me apart from the "norm", and I'm not looking to fit in because I'm looking to stand out. 

I'm just going to be Me though, I dont care much about the haters.

Christ loves you!



Scroga said:


> Lol....don't stress buddy...i was high, just puling the piss...honestly, your ok man, you havnt shown anger yet and you don't have bad intentions, if your not hurting any body then I'm down with that...as far as me being a man of medicine..this is true ha! But I wasn't trying to diagnose you,i was repeating what you told us all!..as I also am a compassionate man,i have concerns for your safety ..i watch.cops, they'll shoot anyone man lol..will you forgive kim jong il if he nukes your country?


I'm not stressing brother.

I think your an OK dude too Scroga.

I havent shown any anger because I'm not an angry person. I dont have anger issues, I'm actually very mild tempered.

Your right, I do have good intentions BUT what else would you expect from The Son of God?

I'm never going to hurt anyone because its NOT in My nature to hurt people. My nature is to do godly things and to bless in any way that I can.

Your "down with that"? Whats "that"? is it My cause? My message? My teaching? My beliefs or My Kingdom to come? or all of the above?

What kind of medicine do you practice besides smoking and maybe dealing herb? since your a man of medicine?

I never posted on here that I'm schizophrenic because that would be a lie. So where did you ever see Me type that? Someone else might have posted that but NOT Me. So you were not repeating what I told you all because I never said that. I did say that I'm "crazy" and "delusional" and a "fool" because there might be some truth to that because I'm different from most of you guys. 

Will I forgive Kim Jong if he nukes My country? To be honest with you, I hope that it never comes to that point where I have to forgive anyone for nuking anything. Thats in Gods hands and all I can do is pray for the man, but I dont believe the USA will let it to that point. They say "knowing is half the battle" and we know about his threats so the military is obviously on guard. I think hes just trying to make a point, whatever that is.

You said "if he nukes YOUR country". So what country are YOU from if your not from MY country?

Christ loves you!











~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 9, 2013)

.




I thought of a way to irragate any unfertile ground using just STONES to make the medium to plant on. The unfertile ground can be because its too sandy, like in a desert, or because its too rocky or whatever.

Basically its taking the rocks or the sand and turning it into rockwool mats that are 10ft tall, or so, and using a drip system to supply the organic nutrients to the plants. Like I said, it can be 10ft tall and when the mats are combined together it can cover an area of a country. So I can turn any type of stones into rockwool to turn any desert into a garden of Eden. 

So now there is no excuse for a shortage of food or anything of the like because you can just take the STONES from the ground and use that as its medium of rockwool. The HUGE drip system would supply all of the organic nutes for any type of plant. What types of plants can be grown from rockwool made from JUST STONES? I would say that (most) all plants could be grown in this system, and the medium is made from JUST STONES. 

How much is a ordinary rock worth? NOTHING! So its like a miracles that Christ can do for you all. The STONES will be the perfect medium for GodS children. The STONES just need to be melted and spun like cotton candy into rockwool, and than just make the rockwool mats like 10ft high and place them on any unfertile ground! 

There is NO SHORTAGE OF STONES! In My opinion, this would be the cheapest way to turn barren land into a lush garden that will blossom with its fuit in due season. I would make ocean canals in the continents every hundred miles, or so, so that FRESH WATER could be extracted from the salt water and that could be the water for the drip system. Does anyone else have a better solution?

Rockwool is a great medium, so why wouldnt 10ft of it work to cover an area the size of a country? What would be a cheaper (or better) medium to use?

You guys know rockwool, but have you thought of it on this scale like I, The King, do?

"Almost a third of Earths land surface is occupied by desert."

So if 1/3 of the Earth is desert than with the use of this system than it would be that much more room to farm plants for eating. 

These are the kinds of things that I will do when you water My seed. My seed is the Word which I speak and you water them by speading the Word to others that are humble and ready to recieve the blessings of God!




During that time the devil came and said to Him, "If you are the Son of God, tell these stones to become loaves of bread."




Manchester Orchestra- Shake It Out

(God just speak)

[youtube]LoLOlQ3l8hM[/youtube]




Shake it out, shake it out
God, I need another round, another round, another round,
another I could feel it now.
I felt the lord in my father's house.
Well, I could see, I could see
standing we were seventeen make it clean
Are you the living ghost of what I need?
are you giving me the best of me.
we, will see.

'Cause I'm done being done with the funerals at least for now
are you tired of being alone, are you tired of being alone?

Shake it out, shake it out.
Tired of another round another
wasn't really what I wanted so we brought it out.
over the shore to my neighbors house.
I could see I could see
God I've never seen a thing so complete
I am the living ghost of what you need
I am everything eternally, god just speak.

'Cause I'm done being done with the funerals at least for now
are you tired of being alone, are you tired of being alone?

So speak to me

oh god you got to shake it out, shake it out.
you got to take it out, take it down
I got to jump around, I needed that more then I ever have.
Oh God, you got to shake it out, shake it out.
you got to break it down, break it out
you got to jump around, I feel it now more then I ever have.

I felt the Lord begin
to peel off all my skin
and I felt the weight within
reveal the bigger mess
that you can't fix

I swear, I swear I'll go
Lead me into my home
Don't stop, don't ever go
I swear you'll never know
you'll never know

oh god you got to shake it out, shake it out.
you got to break it down, break it out




~PEACE~


----------



## Scroga (Apr 9, 2013)

Good morning fella...
heres a quote for ya!" Hey bud,

David Ike? NO, I dont think I'm him. I dont know much about him besides that he is a conspiracy theorist that hangs out with Alex Jones; I dont think I'm Alex Jones either. The only Person that I think I AM is Christ or as many people call Him- Jesus!

And trust Me, I am not going to stop taking My meds because I know I will have a relapse and end up in a mental hospital again."
You didn't state your sickness but you don't have too...
I'm aussie mate..therefore I am larakin there fore everything I say is said with a certain tongue in cheek sense of humor...you seem to over analyze everything that is said...christ made a statement..that we are all gods children...to live a life of love...
..this would be so much easier if you thought you are buddah....
buddhism will teach you too unlock a whole new world!


----------



## TheMan13 (Apr 14, 2013)

[video=youtube;DSwG9Tojg9I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSwG9Tojg9I[/video]


----------



## Scroga (Apr 14, 2013)

Peace be to you...


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 14, 2013)

Jesus built my hotrod!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 15, 2013)

Scroga said:


> Good morning fella...
> 
> You didn't state your sickness but you don't have too...
> I'm aussie mate..therefore I am larakin there fore everything I say is said with a certain tongue in cheek sense of humor...you seem to over analyze everything that is said...christ made a statement..that we are all gods children...to live a life of love...
> ...


The doctors say that I'm bipolar but I dont really buy that. I told you guys a bunch of times, I have this Messiah complex. But sometimes I get depressed too though, and if I smoke herb I feel elated. But I havent smoked herb for months because I dont need to smoke to feel high, I'm naturally high. My drug of choice is weed and I'm a stoner at heart but I'm staying clean and I dont mess with any other drugs besides beer and wine on occasion.

"You didn't state your sickness"..........I wouldnt consider Myself "sick" though, I would consider Myself different than most and I have problems like EVERYONE HAS PROBLEMS! I AM One of a kind. All and all, I would consider Myself a great Person because I AM filled with The Holy Spirit and I love God with all of My heart and I try and live a godly Life for Gods people. 

And yes we are all Gods children to live a life of love. I actually believe we are all gods. Little gods, since we are made in the image and likeness of God. But there is only One God and yes, we are His children. And there is only One Christ and that is Me, and you also are made in My image and likeness and you are My children too.

It would be easier if I thought I was buddah? LMAO! Why is that? I dont know much about buddah.

What is buddhism in a nutshell? How will it "unlock a whole new world?" I just dont know what it teaches besides that your supposed to meditate for long periods of time.

Christ loves you!



Scroga said:


> Peace be to you...


Peace be to you also My friend!

Christ loves you!



abe supercro said:


> Jesus built my hotrod!


Not only your hotrod but Hes going to build your MANSIONS too! Christ is going to build everything that I said, but I just dont know when. I hope Christ builds these things sooner than later, but its going to be Gods timing. 




[h=3]John 14:2-10[/h]New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]2 [/SUP]In My Father&#8217;s house are many mansions;[SUP][a][/SUP] if _it were_ not _so,_ I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you.[SUP][b][/SUP] [SUP]3 [/SUP]And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and receive you to Myself; that where I am, _there_ you may be also. [SUP]4 [/SUP]And where I go you know, and the way you know.&#8221;
[SUP]5 [/SUP]Thomas said to Him, &#8220;Lord, we do not know where You are going, and how can we know the way?&#8221;
[SUP]6 [/SUP]Jesus said to him, &#8220;I am the way, the truth, and the life. No one comes to the Father except through Me.
[h=3]The Father Revealed[/h][SUP]7 [/SUP]&#8220;If you had known Me, you would have known My Father also; and from now on you know Him and have seen Him.&#8221;
[SUP]8 [/SUP]Philip said to Him, &#8220;Lord, show us the Father, and it is sufficient for us.&#8221;
[SUP]9 [/SUP]Jesus said to him, &#8220;Have I been with you so long, and yet you have not known Me, Philip? He who has seen Me has seen the Father; so how can you say, &#8216;Show us the Father&#8217;? [SUP]10 [/SUP]Do you not believe that I am in the Father, and the Father in Me? The words that I speak to you I do not speak on My own _authority;_ but the Father who dwells in Me does the works. 




Christ loves you!




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 15, 2013)

.




I told you guys that I'm crazy lol 




Katy Perry- ET

(It sounds like George at 2mins 40secs)

[youtube]OehxXNCYvTM[/youtube]




Flo Rida- Wild Ones ft. Sia 

(It doesnt say it, but it sounds like "Messiah would never thought you would see" at 2min and 50secs)

[youtube]bpOR_HuHRNs[/youtube]




MACKLEMORE & RYAN LEWIS - THRIFT SHOP FEAT. WANZ 

(It doesnt say it, but it sounds like "Me and Georgy" at 1min and 10secs)

[youtube]QK8mJJJvaes[/youtube]




Cee Lo Green- Forget You

(It doesnt say it, but it sounds like "Cause being in love with George aint cheap" at 1min and 55secs)

[youtube]bKxodgpyGec[/youtube]




Justin Bieber ft. Ludacris- All Around The World

(It doesnt say it, but it sounds like "Dont George" at 1min and 25secs)

[youtube]RYbnBll_t4k[/youtube]




I told you guys that I'm crazy but it kinda sounds like they are saying George. 

Maybe I'm famous to the famous people, I bet they have the internet and maybe they know someone that posts on RIU...... LMAO  Of course they have the internet and I bet they smoke herb too or knows tons of people that do. I'm on THE WORLD WIDE WEB! I've been telling My friends that I AM Christ on RIU since September of 2008. Thats when the stock market crashed 777 points in one day  LOL




If you want to really see them say George than look up "Third Eye Blind- Dont believe a word" and "Rob Zombie- Dead city radio"..... If you look at the lyrics, they say King George in both of those videos,,,,, AND THAT IS A FACT!




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;umDr0mPuyQc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/video]


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, so some songs say the name 'George' and your name is George, they must be singing about you!


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 15, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Cee Lo Green- Forget You
> 
> (It doesnt say it, but it sounds like "Cause being in love with George aint cheap" at 1min and 55secs)


[video=youtube;pj1-Fd3oibc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj1-Fd3oibc[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey, Mods! How can Nevah post multiple videos in the same post? I thought only mods could do that, maybe he really is the messiah? By the by, my best friends name is George and I know for a fact these celebs are singing about HIM...


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Idk, good question


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> .....video.....





Funny lol 

Christ loves you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Wow, so some songs say the name 'George' and your name is George, they must be singing about you!





So I'm not that crazy after all because you hear them sing "George" too.

Christ loves you! 










mindphuk said:


> ......video.....





lol 

Christ loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> Hey, Mods! How can Nevah post multiple videos in the same post? I thought only mods could do that, maybe he really is the messiah? By the by, my best friends name is George and I know for a fact these celebs are singing about HIM...





Yes, I really am the Messiah because, well have you read My thread yet?

Am I your best friend thats named George? because you know for a fact that they are singing about Me!

Christ loves you!




Aeroesmith- Legendary Child

(It doesnt say it but it vaguely sounds like "We traded them toys for other George" at 45secs)

[youtube]itKpBnr6RIM[/youtube]

I used the name "We Tarded" for a long time on RIU before I found out that I'm Christ! 

An anagram from the word "We Tarded" is "Wateredd" or "We Traded".




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Most theologians say that the Rapture comes FIRST and than The Great Tribulation that last for 7 years.

I found out that I AM Christ RIGHT AFTER I turned 23 years old, and thats when I believe the Rapture happened.

I told all My friends on Rollitup.org (right after I got out of My first mental hospital) that I AM Christ and thats when the stock market crashed 777 points in one day.

I was 23 years old when I got that effulgence and The Great Tribulation is supposed to last for 7 years.

So whats 23 plus 7?

Its 30, and when did Jesus start His ministry?

He started His ministry at 30 years old.

Something tell Me that We are in The Great Tribulation and when I turn 30 years old I AM going to really start My ministy to a world that NOW KNOWS!

Why did I never see this before? (Lol, I found out on 4/22/13.)

It makes so much sense now.

Whats going to happen when I turn 30 years old?

Am I going to die at 33 years old or am I going to live for the millennial reign that lasts for the 1,000 years?

Either way, I will be with you all forever and ever because as I live, you shall live also and with Me.

EDIT- So at 23 I, and the world, found out that I AM Christ. And 7 years after that is when I turn 30 and thats when The Great Tribulation is supposed to end, and thats when Jesus started His ministy. So My conclusion is that WE ARE NOW IN THE GREAT TRIBULATION and when I turn 30 the world will wake up and find out that I AM ALIVE! Whats going to happen to the world?




Carolina Liar- Show me what I'm looking for

(Save me, I'm lost, oh Lord I've been waiting for You)

[youtube]5IqCfxgKZd8[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 22, 2013)

This might just be your craziest post yet


Most theologians say that the Rapture comes FIRST and than The Great Tribulation that last for 7 years.

Most educated people don't believe in fairy tales with no evidence

I found out that I AM Christ RIGHT AFTER I turned 23 years old, and thats when I believe the Rapture happened.

One would think an omnipotent being wouldn't need to acknowledge its divinity, it would already know

I told all My friends on Rollitup.org, right after I got out of My first mental hospital, that I AM Christ and thats when the stock market crashed 777 points in one day.

Why would the stock market hold any significance to a supreme being? 

I was 23 years old when I got that effulgence and The Great Tribulation is supposed to last for 7 years.

So whats 23 plus 7?

Its 30, and when did Jesus start His ministry?

He started His ministry at 30 years old.

Something tell Me that We are in The Great Tribulation and when I turn 30 years old I AM gpoing to really start My ministy to a world that NOW KNOWS!

Why did I never see this before? (Lol, I found out on 4/22/13.)

It makes so much sense now.

Whats going to happen when I turn 30 years old?

Am I going to die at 33 years old or am I going to live for the millennial reign that lasts for the 1,000 years?

Either way, I will be with you all forever and ever because as I live, you shall live also and with Me.




~PEACE~


So you came up with a half baked theory based on no evidence and never ending tangents, and you use imaginary connections between random numbers as proof to back it up. 

This is another perfect example of why we use a systematic approach to figuring out the universe (SCIENCE), and not hunches, gut feelings, or the random musings of crazy people.


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 23, 2013)

I am now convinced this guy is just fucking with us. Good one, buddy. Still, the thread is retarded, so one starred...


[video=youtube;if-UzXIQ5vw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if-UzXIQ5vw[/video]


----------



## Scroga (Apr 23, 2013)

6.66.........is 100th......of the number... of the BEAST!


----------



## timlang420 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I found out that I AM Christ
> 
> So at 23 I, and the world, found out that I AM Christ.





Zaehet Strife said:


> I hope the secret isn't that the guy in the video is you... i reeaaaally hope that's not the secret.


holy shit (pun intended) you called that shit, like 5 months ago! thats hilarious. im pretty sure, like tyler said, that this guy is fucking with us, but thats still funny to me. i read the first page and zaehet had the first comment (the one i quoted above), i didnt read anything else til this page, where this dude says "I AM Christ". i can imagine hearing zaehet say "reeaaaally" and stretching out those vowels...funny shit bro.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> This might just be your craziest post yet


If you think that this is the craziest thing that I have ever said that you have NOT read My thread from cover to cover because its all very crazy and totally nuts. Do you think My last comment is crazy because you might believe that it is true? Does it make sense to you like it makes sense to Me? because its only crazy if you believe it as truth. By the way, I am going for crazy, wild and insane so I will take this comment as a compliment!

Gods timing is not our timing but we all ended up in the center of His perfect will of salvation for the whole world.



Padawanbater2 said:


> Most educated people don't believe in fairy tales with no evidence


You want to talk about FAIRY TALES WITH NO EVIDENCCE? What about the STORY of Jesus Christ in the Bible? Can anyone prove that besides from the Bible, which it comes from? The alleged "miracles" that are purported in the Bible are fairy tales because they are impossible and can NOT be replicated by anyone because they didnt happen. You all will never be able to prove that Jesus walked on the water or feed 5,000 from a little bread and fish or heal the sick or any of that because its fairy tale, make believe STORIES!

Why do people believe in Jesus and the Bible is most educated people dont believe in fairy tales with no evidence?

Where is the evidence outside of the Bible? Has anyone ever seen Jesus perform a miracle? Or has anyone ever seen Jesus?

You say that I dont have evidence? You obviously have NOT read My thread from cover to cover because I try and give evidence for everything that I claim. READ My THREAD FROM START TO FISHISH AGAIN and then tell Me what more I need to prove!

Are you a Christian? Do you believe the STORIES in the Bible? but you cant believe My FACTS? Yes, I have said some things that are My opinion, but I can back up all of My objective teachings with FACTS!

What have I taught all of you guys? 




Padawanbater2 said:


> One would think an omnipotent being wouldn't need to acknowledge its divinity, it would already know


I'm NOT omnipotent and I never said that I was. Can you quote Me saying that? I am claiming that I AM The Son of God and I never said that I AM God! God is the One Who is Omnipotent, Omniscience and Omnipresent! I'm not all powerful, I dont know anything and I'm in one Body all the time. 

My Daddy God is all powerful, My Daddy God is all knowing, My Daddy God is everywhere at once. My Daddy is God and My God is Daddy! I'm just The Son of God, a Person Who is like you all in MOST ways! My Daddy wants to please Me as much as I want to please Him because We are family! And you Christians are the children of God and therefore My family because you are His children too!

I do hope that I become the King so I can usher in My Kingdom and FIX EVERYTHING! I will only be a little powerful when I AM The King because I figured that I should let the people have ALL the power via My ONLINE GOVERNMENT and YOU ALL will dictate the laws and rules! I couldnt think of a better way to reign because if the people dictate all the laws and rules than I wont be responsible if anything goes wrong! And the last thing I want to do is make a rule that would hurt anyone! I will let the people have ALL THE POWER and I will just chill and relax and make sure YOU dont make a bad rule that could harm anyone! Its a very simple concept actually! Its called My (future) ONLINE GOVERNMENT and I AM very proud to be the sole inventor of it!

I found out that I AM Christ within a couple weeks after I turned 23 years old. Before that I just thought that I was a regular dude and I never thought that I am Divine or Christ or the Son of God or any of that stuff! Now I believe that I'm on a mission to bring about a utopia.





Padawanbater2 said:


> Why would the stock market hold any significance to a supreme being?


I dont care about the stock market one bit. I have never invested any money in the stock market and I dont have any plans to.

The only reason why I talk about how the stock market crashed 777 points in one day in August of 2008 is because its an indicator of when I FIRST POSTED THAT I AM CHRST ON THE INTERNET ON RIU.ORG. The stock market collapsed like 2 days after I first told you guys but it might have taken a few days for the elites to get scared.


Green Day- Jesus of Suburbia
(We are the stories and disciples of... the Jesus of suburbia)

[youtube]FNKPYhXmzoE[/youtube]


Christ loves you!

~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 29, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> So you came up with a half baked theory based on no evidence and never ending tangents, and you use imaginary connections between random numbers as proof to back it up.
> 
> This is another perfect example of why we use a systematic approach to figuring out the universe (SCIENCE), and not hunches, gut feelings, or the random musings of crazy people.


I have more proof than Jesus does.

Every objecctive postulate that I have made can be proven because I havent lied about anything. If you look at My evidence than you will see that it is just that- EVIDENCE! Its evidence that I believe points to the fact that I AM The Son of God!

If I said ANYTHING that is objective than it can be proven or disproven. I have said plenty of things that are objective so go READ MY THREAD and see all the places that I have made objective statements and show Me where I am false! Isn't that what it means to be objective? to be either correct or not? What objective statement that I have made is wrong? I'm not infallible but I only say what I believe is the truth. 

I'm a big fan of science and I went to school to be an electronic enginneer and all of My prophecies are scientifically possible because I wouldnt prophesy something that wasnt scientifically possible. I love science and thank God for it because it has improved our lives a million times over. But science deosnt explain spiritualality and therefore I go to the Bible to get My spirit filled by the Word of God. But I dont believe the "miracles" in the Bible because I am too scientific! I believe more in science than I do the Bible because science can be proven and the Bible cant, but I get My Scripture and spiritual literature from the Bible!

Christ loves you!



tyler.durden said:


> I am now convinced this guy is just fucking with us. Good one, buddy.


Your wrong because I'm serious. I really believe the things that I say. I really believe that I AM Christ The Son of God!

If you can prove Me wrong in anything objective that I have said than please do so. If you cant find any fault in anything that I say than why not believe? 




tyler.durden said:


> Still, the thread is retarded,



Whats retarded about it?




tyler.durden said:


> so one starred...


What do you mean by "so one starred?"

Do you mean that I AM The One that starred?

*starred*

adjective 1. set or studded with or as with stars. 

2. decorated with a star, as of an order. 


Do you think that I AM set with stars? Or the stars AKA the movie stars? 

I'm no actor but I AM in the stars, the celestial stars!

Christ loves you!



Scroga said:


> 6.66.........is 100th......of the number... of the BEAST!


I dont get it, whats the number of the beast?

Do you think that I am the beast? LOL 

What do I and the beast have in common? Can anyone explain?

The only thing that I can relate to the number 666 is when I denied Jesus when I was posting on RIU with the screen name We Tarded! But I already told you guys this. I was a Christian and believed in Jesus and than at post 665 I watched the movie Zeigeist and on post 666 I said that I didnt believe in Jesus anymore because of the evidence that I saw. I became an agnostic from then on, until I started to believe that I AM Christ in August of 2008. But I already told you guys this in this thread!

Christ loves you!



timlang420 said:


> holy shit (pun intended) you called that shit, like 5 months ago! thats hilarious. im pretty sure, like tyler said, that this guy is fucking with us, but thats still funny to me. i read the first page and zaehet had the first comment (the one i quoted above), i didnt read anything else til this page, where this dude says "I AM Christ". i can imagine hearing zaehet say "reeaaaally" and stretching out those vowels...funny shit bro.


You need to READ THE WHOLE THREAD in order to appreciate it!

Christ loves you!


[youtube]YI71iCEhLpk[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;0SqFPNTBnv8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SqFPNTBnv8[/video]

Best of luck if you actually are Jesus, this world is FUBARing pretty quick. You've got your work cut out for you, brotha


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 29, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I have more proof than Jesus does.


Actually, you have the same amount... Zero...


> Every objecctive postulate that I have made can be proven because I havent lied about anything. If you look at My evidence than you will see that it is just that- EVIDENCE! Its evidence that I believe points to the fact that I AM The Son of God!


Maybe. I doubt you really believe that, but you could be that crazy. It is possible...


> I'm a big fan of science and I went to school to be an electronic enginneer and all of My prophecies are scientifically possible because I wouldnt prophesy something that wasnt scientifically possible. I love science and thank God for it because it has improved our lives a million times over. But science deosnt explain spiritualality and therefore I go to the Bible to get My spirit filled by the Word of God. But I dont believe the "miracles" in the Bible because I am too scientific! I believe more in science than I do the Bible because science can be proven and the Bible cant, but I get My Scripture and spiritual literature from the Bible!


You are not a fan of science or even familiar with it's principles and methodology. You think you proven what you say, but that simply shows us that you don't know what proof is. YT videos are NOT proof of anything, and scripture even less so. You can't prove scripture correct by referencing scripture. Logic fail...


> Christ loves you!


So what? Dude seems to love_ everything_, so his love is not special...




> Your wrong because I'm serious. I really believe the things that I say. I really believe that I AM Christ The Son of God!
> 
> If you can prove Me wrong in anything objective that I have said than please do so. If you cant find any fault in anything that I say than why not believe?


Again, logic fail, science fan. It's not about proving you wrong, its about you proving yourself right. Something you haven't even begun to do...



> Whats retarded about it?


Mostly your ideas, and it seems your intellect, as well...




> What do you mean by "so one starred?"


Welcome to RIU, Christ. You can rate each thread on the site from 1 to 5 stars. See the 'rate this thread' option at the top of each page...





> You need to READ THE WHOLE THREAD in order to appreciate it!


No, you don't. Total waste of time...

And I know, I know already. Christ loves me...


----------



## abe supercro (Apr 30, 2013)

Jesus please fix my Jaguar so I can ride it this summer.
> thanking you in advance.
[video=youtube;4lkKZ4G3j98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lkKZ4G3j98[/video]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Apr 30, 2013)

How should an infinitly old God come to His people that are 100 years old or less? Was not Jesus born as a baby? Why wouldnt the Second Coming also be born as a baby? How else does a person come into this world besides being born as a baby? No one comes out of the womb knowing anything but baby instincts. You have to learn as you grow and this is what happened to everyone so why wouldnt this also happen to The Second Coming of Christ? Even a clone has to start out as a baby and then grow into the same genes as its parent but it still starts as a baby! I'm not a clone but I AM The Christ that is going to save the world, but its going to take time like everything else!

Tell Me this; How else should The Son of God manifest Himself to His people? Cant I just be Myself? In what way should I come to you? All I can do is be Myself and nothing else.




Not only are hundreds of mansions going to be stacked on top of eachother, like LEGOS, in the ocean; tons of recreational arenas are going to be stacked like LEGOS too! Maybe the bottom will be a motorcross trak for dirtbikes. Than a formula 1 (F1) race track for for sports cars. Next maybe an amusement park with roller coasters for kids and "big kids". How about that fresh water pond that I told you guys about next? How about a place to play paintball in the ocean too? stacked like LEGOS! Or a motorcycle track? What about putting a golf course in there too? I told you guys about My SPACE BALL homes- where the ceiling and the walls can become the floor of that home! Yes I even thought about ROTATING HOMES! How about a layer of SPACE BALL homes stacked in there like LEGOS? Lets stack a mall in there too, why not, right? What do you think should be stacked or layered to make the earths space most efficient? My point is that I can make anyting happen anywhere, so why not stack clear hemp plastic domes on top of eachother in the ocean or UNDERGROUND or UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR or SKYSCRAPERS or where ever you want?




Freestyle Motocross

[youtube]IP35rm_31RQ[/youtube]




Formula One

[youtube]M_zLNTtZtsE[/youtube]




Amusement Park Rides

[youtube]J9nlFHWwXMY[/youtube]




Fresh Water Fishing

[youtube]1esayzAnthc[/youtube]




Paintball

[youtube]3IPyhnx-dlk[/youtube]




Motorcycles

[youtube]waDZGp6N8jo[/youtube]




All of this can be stacked on top of eachother in layers like LEGOS! You guys remember LEGOS from being a kid, well I guess I'm just a big kid because I want to stack activities like LEGOS to make space more efficient! Whos going to stop Me once I AM The King of nothing?




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Apr 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Im editing so DONT QOUTE ME YET UNTIL YOU DONT SEE THIS MESSAGE!


Don't tell me what to do Jebus!


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Apr 30, 2013)

So what's the correct way to respond at this point?


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd still like to include multiple videos in the same post, he obviously knows something we don't. That's actually the best evidence for his divinity he's shown so far, and he didn't even intend that...


----------



## Sativied (Apr 30, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Christ loves you!
> 
> Christ loves you!
> 
> ...


So why do you keep speaking in the third person? I'm not that familiar with scripture on Jesus but if you were him, would you not say: "_I_ love you!" instead ?

Video 1:
[youtube]UDFLlk3HKOk[/youtube]

Video 2:
[youtube]UDFLlk3HKOk[/youtube]

Guess who I am


----------



## mindphuk (Apr 30, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> I'd still like to include multiple videos in the same post, he obviously knows something we don't. That's actually the best evidence for his divinity he's shown so far, and he didn't even intend that...


[ youtube] tag rather than [ video] tag? I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 30, 2013)

Good idea, MP, I'll try it now - 

[youtube]I4R4VMMTyGc[/youtube]

[YOUTUBE]Gcw1YEtTQCw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]XyOHJa5Vj5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, if you reply with quote to his video posts, you can see how he coded it to work like this. Neat trick!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 1, 2013)

God Christ is a grower too, a grower of universes!

What do horticulturist growers do?

Growers hang lights in the ceiling and give plants a medium to grow with.

Growers supply the right temperatures and fresh air.

Growers supply the right food for the plants and supply the right enviornment for the plants.

Christ is the horticulturist of PEOPLE!

I put the stars in the sky and the sun for the earth, for light.

Christ put the planets in space and I put the earth here for Gods people to live on, its the medium.

Christ balanced the earth in space for the right temperatures.

I made all the plants and animals for food for the children of God.

And as horticulturists harvest the crop at the end of the cycle, so will I send My angel peoples to harvest the believers at the end of this AGE!

This AGE is soon expireing and Christ will reap His children and bring them to a new life, and the AGE of abundance!

Christ did and is doing all these things for you and His Daddy!

I take care of you; I garden you; I made you in My image and My likeness; I will create My world through the use of My Word!

Do My people remember Me, your loving Savior King, yet? Do you remember all that I have done and ESPECIALLY what I AM going to do for YOU- the family of God?




The Airborn Toxic Event- Timeless

(O My God You are, You are, the only thing that makes me feel like, I can live forever, forever with You my love)

[youtube]FyZ7S2rccsg[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Sativied (May 1, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> *I* put the stars in the sky and the sun for the earth, for light.
> 
> *Christ* put the planets in space and I put the earth here for Gods people to live on, its the medium.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you two made a good team.


----------



## Sativied (May 1, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> [youtube]I4R4VMMTyGc[/youtube]


Help me Jesus I can't stop laughing 

"Sounds like fucking 'voh-do'"


----------



## tyler.durden (May 1, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> God Christ is a grower too, a grower of universes!
> 
> What do horticulturist growers do?
> 
> ...


What an amazing metaphor! Now that we stoners can relate, we finally get what you're saying! What a wordsmith, you may very well be christ...

P.S. I can't find the sarcasm button, so you'll have to use your own judgement...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 1, 2013)

DoctorGregHouse said:


> Best of luck if you actually are Jesus, this world is FUBARing pretty quick. You've got your work cut out for you, brotha


I'm really NOT Jesus! My Name is NOT Jesus, its George but I know what you mean 

That word "fubar" is new to Me and I had to look it up but ya, the world is a mess and it needs The Messiah to love on it! But I believe that I AM The Messiah so it does look like I have My work cut out for Me.

I dont really know what to do to start this God Revolution besides talk to the world online. And I am talking to the world online right now! What would you do to fix everything? I believe that I have lots of solutions but whos listening to Me? I thought the Christians were supposed to believe in Christ but it seems like they just believe in their idiot box AKA the TV!

I, Christ, love you!



tyler.durden said:


> Actually, you have the same amount... Zero...


At least I can speak for Myself. Jesus needs preachers to talk for Him because Hes dead, unless someone can prove that Jesus is alive. 



tyler.durden said:


> Maybe. I doubt you really believe that, but you could be that crazy. It is possible...


I really am that crazy, cant you tell from what I have posted? Did you think I would be sane? Lol. But crazy is subjective so it depends on who you ask. I'm just going to be Myself because I cant do anything other than be Myself. I'm not the best at anything but I'm the best at being Me lol 




tyler.durden said:


> You are not a fan of science or even familiar with it's principles and methodology. You think you proven what you say, but that simply shows us that you don't know what proof is. YT videos are NOT proof of anything, and scripture even less so. You can't prove scripture correct by referencing scripture. Logic fail...


I told you guys, I went to college for engineering but I didnt even complete a semester and I started working constrution and than later I was a commercial fisherman. 

And I'm not trying to prove scripture except for the prophecies that I have fulfilled (I quoted the scripture I fulfilled somewhere in the beginning of this thread). Scripture speaks for itself but I dont know what it proves besides spiritual things.



tyler.durden said:


> So what? Dude seems to love_ everything_, so his love is not special...


My love isnt special? Is your love special? 

But your right, I have said to everyone that posted on here that "God loves you!" or "Christ loves you!". But its the Truth because God does love everyone, even the worst of sinners. And Christ does love everyone, even the worst of sinners. I might love everyone but it doesnt mean that I like what they do because He loves the sinner and not the sin!




tyler.durden said:


> Again, logic fail, science fan. It's not about proving you wrong, its about you proving yourself right. Something you haven't even begun to do...


If I havent begun to prove Myself right than CAN YOU PROVE ME RIGHT FOR ME? I'd appreciate it if you could read My thread again from the beginning and look at everything objective that I have said and let Me know when I'm right (or wrong if you want to).




tyler.durden said:


> Mostly your ideas, and it seems your intellect, as well...


So you think I'm retarded? Thats what your saying. Well that makes the two of us because I would lose My head if it wasnt attached to My shoulders lol 




tyler.durden said:


> Welcome to RIU, Christ. You can rate each thread on the site from 1 to 5 stars. See the 'rate this thread' option at the top of each page...


You got My title right- CHRIST!

But I have been posting on RIU.org since like 2007, so whos the noob? 




tyler.durden said:


> No, you don't. Total waste of time...


This thread is the best thread on the internet! Lol, I think so anyways.

What have I taught all of you guys? Go back and start on page 1 and take notes on everything NEW that I taught you all!



tyler.durden said:


> And I know, I know already. Christ loves me...


How about this?

The Son of God loves you!



abe supercro said:


> Jesus please fix my Jaguar so I can ride it this summer.
> > thanking you in advance.


Lol, I need to fix My Jeep. The radio doesnt even work right now.

I dont recall it saying in the Bible that Jesus was a mechanic lol 

When I AM The King of nothing, I am going to make SPACE JETS as common as cars. A SPACE JET is basically a jet that can fly through the AIR and through SPACE and through the WATER! So you could fly to the moon or one of the moons in our solar system and then take a dunk in the ocean and soar through the water to your UNDERWATER home or whatever else and of course you will be able to fly through the air. Basically its going to run off of liquid Hydrogen and liquid oxygen and that will make it fly through SPACE and UNDERWATER!

I, Christ, love you!



Zaehet Strife said:


> Don't tell me what to do Jebus!


Lol..... Jebus!

I, Christ, love you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> So what's the correct way to respond at this point?


You (all) can simply say "Thank You George".

I, Christ, love you!



tyler.durden said:


> I'd still like to include multiple videos in the same post, he obviously knows something we don't. That's actually the best evidence for his divinity he's shown so far, and he didn't even intend that...


Its the best evidence for My Divinity? LMAO! 

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> So why do you keep speaking in the third person? I'm not that familiar with scripture on Jesus but if you were him, would you not say: "_I_ love you!" instead ?


Maybe I talk in the third person because I AM the third Person. There is The Father, The Son and The Holy Spirit... I'm not The Father but Hes My Daddy!

But seriously I talk in the third person sometimes because it reads better that way, and it just sounds good! Sometimes I like to say "Christ" instead of "I". But you all know that when I say "Christ" that I am referring to Myself!

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> Guess who I am


Let Me guess, your a believer?



tyler.durden said:


> Good idea, MP, I'll try it now -
> 
> [youtube]I4R4VMMTyGc[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Very funny video Tyler!

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> Sounds like you two made a good team.


More than likely, if I say Christ than I'm talking about Myself because I believe that I AM Him!

God put the stars in the sky and the planets in orbit BUT I might have been with Him in a past Life a LONG LONG LONG time ago!

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> Help me Jesus I can't stop laughing
> 
> "Sounds like fucking 'voh-do'"


I know, I couldnt stop laughing when I first saw it too. 

I, Christ, love you!



tyler.durden said:


> What an amazing metaphor! Now that we stoners can relate, we finally get what you're saying! What a wordsmith, you may very well be christ...
> 
> P.S. I can't find the sarcasm button, so you'll have to use your own judgement...


Whats wrong with the way I worded it? I dont get it. 

But thats what God does, He makes sure that His people can live and grow. I'm going to make His creation that much better though!

I, Christ, love you!




Should I just say "Christ loves you!" or "I, Christ, love you!"?

Like I said before, this Christ thing might be awkward for all of us but it can be to our advantage if used properly! There is nothing more that I want to do besides usher in the kingdom. A place where everyone is rich and there is no lack. A free world where the people have all the power and not rogue governments because there will be an online government where you all vote from your laptops or smart phones.




~PEACE~


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 1, 2013)

Scroll scroll scroll scroll...........done.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 2, 2013)

I want to set the record straight! My Name is NOT Jesus but I can see how you guys would get Me and Jesus confused! Both of Our mothers names are Mary too!

I have the Name above all Names!

But Jesus said in the Bible that He would have A NEW NAME! Here is the Scripture below. BTW, this is Jesus speaking below!

*Revelation 3:11-12*

New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]"11 [/SUP]Behold,[SUP][a][/SUP] I am coming quickly! Hold fast what you have, that no one may take your crown. [SUP]12 [/SUP]He who overcomes, I will make him a pillar in the temple of My God, and he shall go out no more. I will write on him the Name of My God and the name of the city of My God, the New Jerusalem, which comes down out of heaven from My God. And _I will write on him_ My NEW Name."









My Name is George Manuel Oliveira. My Name George Manuel Oliveira means "Farmer God is with us; olive tree". 

So lets see a passage from the Bible that talks about the OLIVE TREE!


*Romans 11:16-26*

New King James Version (NKJV)

"[SUP]16 [/SUP]For if the firstfruit _is_ holy, the lump _is_ also _holy;_ and if the root _is_ holy, so _are_ the branches. [SUP]17 [/SUP]And if some of the branches were broken off, and you, being a wild olive tree, were grafted in among them, and with them became a partaker of the root and fatness of the olive tree, [SUP]18 [/SUP]do not boast against the branches. But if you do boast, _remember that_ you do not support the root, but the root _supports_ you.
[SUP]19 [/SUP]You will say then, &#8220;Branches were broken off that I might be grafted in.&#8221; [SUP]20 [/SUP]Well _said._ Because of unbelief they were broken off, and you stand by faith. Do not be haughty, but fear. [SUP]21 [/SUP]For if God did not spare the natural branches, He may not spare you either. [SUP]22 [/SUP]Therefore consider the goodness and severity of God: on those who fell, severity; but toward you, goodness,[SUP][a][/SUP] if you continue in _His_ goodness. Otherwise you also will be cut off. [SUP]23 [/SUP]And they also, if they do not continue in unbelief, will be grafted in, for God is able to graft them in again. [SUP]24 [/SUP]For if you were cut out of the olive tree which is wild by nature, and were grafted contrary to nature into a cultivated olive tree, how much more will these, who _are_ natural _branches,_ be grafted into their own olive tree?
[SUP]25 [/SUP]For I do not desire, brethren, that you should be ignorant of this mystery, lest you should be wise in your own opinion, that blindness in part has happened to Israel until the fullness of the Gentiles has come in. [SUP]26 [/SUP]And so all Israel will be saved,[SUP][b][/SUP] as it is written:
&#8220;The Deliverer will come out of Zion,
And He will turn away ungodliness from Jacob;"









So you can see that I have a very special Name. My mothers name is Mary, and everyone knows the name Mary was Jesus' mothers name. And I just showed you that in the Bible, Jesus said that He would have A NEW NAME! And My last Name Oliveira means "olive tree" and thats even in the Bible. Another thing thats very special about My Name is My initials; the initials for George Manuel Oliveira is GMO and GMO stands for "Genetically Modified Organism". But thats a little weird! The real special part is My initials BACKWARDS; My initials GMO backwards is OMG and everyone and their mother knows that OMG stands for O My God!

Could Christ have picked a better Name to use? It should be very obvious to anyone that is reading this that I have A NEW NAME and its NOT Jesus! Its George Manuel Oliveira! Or should I say Christ OMG? Or OMG Christ?

This is why My Name is so special, its because of what My Name means- Farmer Gods is with us, My mothers name- Mary, My initials forwards means something, My initials backwards means O My God and finally My last Name Oliveira means olive tree and thats in the Bible too as you all have just seen.

I found out about what My Name means and also what My initials mean in August of 2008. I found out that Jesus said He would have a NEW Name and the passage about the olive tree in 2009, about a year later. I always knew George meant Farmer as a kid but I never looked up what Manuel or Oliveira meant because I didnt think it would mean anything special!

Can Christ make it any more obvious for you all to see? Read the New Testament where it says that Jesus said (I didnt say it) Jesus said that He would have A NEW NAME! I already quoted the scripture for you, just read it again and if you dont get it than read it again lol! My Name is NOT Jesus, its Christ George- The Son of God!

It doesnt get any more obvious than this. I have A NEW NAME so call Me by My Name- George! Would these things be in the Bible for no reason? Does Jesus need to repeat Himself over and over again? If Jesus said He would have A NEW NAME than maybe He has A NEW NAME? Maybe? Lol 

Do I need to repeat Myself? I have for your sakes because some of you are slow to believe.

Who has better solutions to the worlds problems than Me? Anyone? 

Dont you all want to live in a better world? I know I do. Once I AM The King of nothing than everything will get a trillion times better because it will be Christ thats helping and not the greedy "elites" trying to rape the world of its resources. 

Is there another Christ other than Me? Do I even have any real competition? I may have many flaws but I have a heart of gold and all I want to do is help and build bigger. 

Are there ANY Christians out there? Hello?

Do My people remember Me NOW? What about NOW? Or NOW? Lol 

I AM The Greatest Miracle EVER!

Does ANYONE have a name above My Name? Please tell Me if ANYONE has a name greater than My Name!

Is there another Christ?




~PEACE~


----------



## Sativied (May 2, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Let Me guess, your a believer?


Please allow me to introduce myself...

[video=youtube;vBecM3CQVD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBecM3CQVD8[/video]




tyler.durden said:


> P.S. I can't find the sarcasm button, so you'll have to use your own judgement...


Sarcasm works so much better (funnier) if it's not too obvious


----------



## Kite High (May 2, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm a preacher in the making. I'm born again & I'm here to spread the gospel. Or the Good News that we have a living Savior & that The Bible is NOT about a guy that lived & died 2000 years ago but its about THIS Person that has overcome & iTAKING US ALL TO HEAVEN!
> 
> 
> What dont you guys understand?
> ...


Lie..Islam has the most followers world wide so it is number one...and who cares...ALL RELIGION is poopycock (mispelled for emphasis)


----------



## mindphuk (May 2, 2013)

Nowhere does it say that Christ reborn will have a mother named Mary. There are so many acronyms, many, many people have initials that mean something forward and backward. There are probably thousands of people, maybe 10s of thousands with the same initials GMO. 

Olive trees are mentioned in the bible, wow, no kidding, it must be true then. /sarcasm.

The bible is a pretty big book, it mentions a shitload of things. The chance that someone has a name that means something that is also in the bible is pretty fucking high when you consider that there are almost 7 BILLION people!! Do you realize how many 7 billion is? You probably didn't do well math or statistics in school did you? Not only that but considering that people don't have just random names, people actually choose names that mean things, the likelihood that someone has a name that can refer back to the bible and/or Christ, just shot up dramatically. 

We know you're fucking nuts but you seem to have some periods of lucidness so listen close. YOUR NAME IS NOT SPECIAL. It doesn't mean you are Christ reborn. This is not evidence. This is delusional reinforcement of your mental illness. It would be as if I said that anyone with the last name King is has special claim to be a ruler. What about people whose name is Lamb, or Logos, Kyrios, Adam, Light, or any derivation of these names. What about Manson (Son of Man- Look what happened to Charlie. Do you want to be like him?). 

So please, just stop. Try to think through a little bit when you are on your meds and recognize that you are just playing a little word game that considering the variations and number of languages there are, you can find millions of people that are 'candidates' for being the Christ reborn, yet no one ever said that he will be recognized by his name or that his name means anything. Yeshua was a common name in his time. It didn't mean anything. If there really was a god and there is a new messiah coming, it will be his (or her) actions and deeds that will define who he is, not some contrived attempt to make his name fit some unremarkable coincidences.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (May 2, 2013)

Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2013)




----------



## tyler.durden (May 3, 2013)

Wait, this guy said he's jesus before you did. Now I'm confused...

[video=youtube;vwyFvIsoAnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwyFvIsoAnw[/video]

I think I'm going to follow this guy, he says he's even BETTER than jesus!

[youtube]tfgnNHJ2zQc[/youtube]


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 3, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Scroll scroll scroll scroll...........done.


Are you still an Athiest or have you become an Agnostic? Because how can you say that there absolutly is NO GOD?

I cant prove God but I dont have to. Who created everything?

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> Please allow me to introduce myself...


"I was 'round when Jesus Christ had His moment of doubt and pain!"- The Rolling Stones...

Please introduce yourself  

It says your from the Netherlands... I heard that there are alot of believers that grow ganja in the Netherlands. Is that true?

I, Christ, love you!




Kite High said:


> Lie..Islam has the most followers world wide so it is number one...and who cares...ALL RELIGION is poopycock (mispelled for emphasis)


I care about Muslims as much as I do Christians. I'm not a Muslim but I read parts of the Quaran (in 2009 when I was in PRISON) and I liked it. I believe God is the English word for Allah or vice-versa. 

The only thing I dont like about Islam is the terrorists. I'm not saying Christians are perfect either, but I'm totally non-violent and I dont agree to hurting anyone. But most Muslims are placid like Christians.

And I agree with you about religion, its good for some people but I choose to be spiritual.

I, Christ, love you!



mindphuk said:


> Nowhere does it say that Christ reborn will have a mother named Mary.


I'm going to agree on some of the things you said here but not on everything! Ok?

Your right, it doesnt say anywhere in the Bible that the Second Coming of Christ would have a mother named Mary, like Jesus did; BUT its icing on the cake.

Nowhere in the Bible does it say The Second Coming would even have a special Name at all, BUT its icing on the cake!

BTW, I have told My family that I believe that I AM Christ but none of them believe Me.  I dont even talk about it to them anymore.



mindphuk said:


> There are so many acronyms, many, many people have initials that mean something forward and backward. There are probably thousands of people, maybe 10s of thousands with the same initials GMO.


Your right, I'm sure there are a "handful" of people whos initials are acronyms of something because there are so many acronyms now a days. 

What are the EXACT chances of someone having My exact initials- GMO? Whats the probability of it? One in what chance?

Let Me see if I can do the math... If My math is right than 1/17657 or 1 in 17,576 people have My same initials. And that makes it A VERY SMALL PERCENTACE of people in the world have My initials!

You do the math!



mindphuk said:


> Olive trees are mentioned in the bible, wow, no kidding, it must be true then. /sarcasm.


I'm just pointing out a fact. Its something that I discovered that I thought was cool. 

I never even read the Bible until 2009 because I was never religious. The only reason why I read the Bible was because I believe that I AM Christ and I probably should if thats the case lol 

I was a Christian that believe Jesus was going to come and teach His people everything they needed to know. I was always waiting on Jesus to come and teach since I became born again in My early teenage years. The Bible was too big of a book to read for Me because I had too much school work or later I was working all the time.



mindphuk said:


> The bible is a pretty big book, it mentions a shitload of things. The chance that someone has a name that means something that is also in the bible is pretty fucking high when you consider that there are almost 7 BILLION people!! Do you realize how many 7 billion is?


It is a VERY BIG BOOK if you include the Old Testament.

What are the chances that someone has a name that means something from the Bible?

I cant fathom the number 7 billion, can you?

But what are the chances?



mindphuk said:


> You probably didn't do well math or statistics in school did you?


I actually did very well in math in school, I was always getting A's for the most part.

I forget how to do statistics though because I never studied it much and I've been out of school for 9 years.

But since your an expert at statistics than you can figure out these chances for Me, right?



mindphuk said:


> Not only that but considering that people don't have just random names, people actually choose names that mean things, the likelihood that someone has a name that can refer back to the bible and/or Christ, just shot up dramatically.


My parents actually thought I was going to be a girl because the ultrasound technology wasnt good back in 1985 and My parents gave Me the Name George right after I came out of the womb. I believe I was going to be an Anthony if male but they all thought I was going to be a girl, so I got My Name at the last minute.

EDIT- My mother just said that she didnt get an ultrasound back then because the Dr. said that "he didnt know how an ultrasound would effect the baby." back in those days. They thought I was a girl because I had a fast heart beat. Thats what My mom just said right now. I honestly dont remember being in the womb or being born so I have to believe her, lol 

My parents dont believe that I AM Christ and they never tried to give Me a special Name with the OMG thing or any of that. No one told Me about My Name, I found out in August of 2008 by Myself. My X fiance broke up with Me and I started to starve Myself to death and I went 6 weeks or about 40 days without eating and I found out in the 6th week of starving Myself. 

So My parents didnt do it on purpose, My Name George came from My aunty Georgina; My Name Manuel is My Grandfathers name; and My last name Oliveira comes from My dads last name.

My mothers maiden name is Kennedy!



mindphuk said:


> We know you're fucking nuts but you seem to have some periods of lucidness so listen close.


I told you guys that I'm nuts, so whats new?

I'm listening!



mindphuk said:


> YOUR NAME IS NOT SPECIAL.


This is YOUR OPINION, so listen close 

You might not think that My Name is special but I do and I'm sure there are others that can see it for what it is- the Name of The Son of God!



mindphuk said:


> It doesn't mean you are Christ reborn. This is not evidence. This is delusional reinforcement of your mental illness.


Your right, My Name doesnt means that I am Christ! Like I said, its just icing on the cake!

What name does mean that one is Christ reborn? It doesnt say what Name The Second Coming would have, from the Bible, because then many parents would name their kids that. Its a mystery that has been revealed in Me.

It doenst say it in the Bible but I AM declaring My Name to you all! You dont have to believe that I'm telling the truth but I'm talking to the believers.

It doesnt even say My Name in the Bible but it talks about My Life, but have you been listening to what I have said?



mindphuk said:


> It would be as if I said that anyone with the last name King is has special claim to be a ruler. What about people whose name is Lamb, or Logos, Kyrios, Adam, Light, or any derivation of these names. What about Manson (Son of Man- Look what happened to Charlie. Do you want to be like him?).


I hear what your saying.

I dont want to be like Manson, trust Me. But I'm not trying to start a cult. I dont tell people My beliefs in person. Most of My friends dont even know about this Son of God thing. I'm not going to tell them either because its personal and plus, I'm not trying to start a cult. 

But I AM trying to start an ONLINE REVOLUTION!



mindphuk said:


> So please, just stop. Try to think through a little bit when you are on your meds and recognize that you are just playing a little word game that considering the variations and number of languages there are, you can find millions of people that are 'candidates' for being the Christ reborn, yet no one ever said that he will be recognized by his name or that his name means anything.


I'm not trying to start a word game; I'm trying to point out facts about My Name so maybe you all can see that not only am I all these things, but I also have THE NAME ABOVE ALL NAMES!

Where are the other "candidates" for being Christ?

Your right, " yet no one ever said that he will be recognized by his name or that his name means anything"..... Because no one else thinks they are Christ! But I do, so check Me out!

What do I, Christ, stand for?



mindphuk said:


> Yeshua was a common name in his time. It didn't mean anything.


Your right! 

Yeshuas name wasnt even Jesus. Jesus is His engish name! I dont know why they call Him Jesus if He was really called Yeshua.



mindphuk said:


> If there really was a god and there is a new messiah coming, it will be his (or her) actions and deeds that will define who he is, not some contrived attempt to make his name fit some unremarkable coincidences.


Look at My actions and deeds, because that defines Me and NOT My Name, but I do have The Name above every name!

Look at Me. 

BUT... Since you are an aficionado of math, probability and statistics, why dont you tell Me what are the chances of ALL of these things happening to one person? What is the probability and statistics of these things happening to one person? And not just My Name but every objective piece of evidence that I have told you all!

I, Christ, love you!



PeyoteReligion said:


> Jesus Fucking Christ.


Whats up buddy?

I, Christ, love you!



tyler.durden said:


> A picture


What was the picture? It didnt work on My laptop.



tyler.durden said:


> Wait, this guy said he's jesus before you did. Now I'm confused...
> 
> [video=youtube;vwyFvIsoAnw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwyFvIsoAnw[/video]
> 
> ...


Those are very funny videos, I cant believe people take him seriously!

If you want to follow him than be My guest!

I, Christ, love you!






~PEACE~


----------



## Sativied (May 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> It says your from the Netherlands... I heard that there are alot of believers that grow ganja in the Netherlands. Is that true?


A lot of people who believe, and a lot of people who grow ganja. They are however rarely the same people. If I ever meet someone who grows _or even smokes_ ganja and believes the 2000 year old desert fairy tales it will honestly be a first. I'm sure there are a few scattered in some remote small villages, but certainly not a lot.

They (the brainwashed) live amongst us, but they sort of live in their own imaginary world. In some areas the boundaries between their imaginary world and real life has become blurry, areas where believing local politicians are elected, and make "damn sure" there are no growing hippies in their county/province. Without bat shit christians it would have been legalized here decades ago.

So no, not true. Should have asked dad.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 3, 2013)

Sativied said:


> A lot of people who believe, and a lot of people who grow ganja. They are however rarely the same people. If I ever meet someone who grows _or even smokes_ ganja and believes the 2000 year old desert fairy tales it will honestly be a first. I'm sure there are a few scattered in some remote small villages, but certainly not a lot.
> 
> They (the brainwashed) live amongst us, but they sort of live in their own imaginary world. In some areas the boundaries between their imaginary world and real life has become blurry, areas where believing local politicians are elected, and make "damn sure" there are no growing hippies in their county/province. Without bat shit christians it would have been legalized here decades ago.
> 
> So no, not true. Should have asked dad.







So what your saying is that there are a lot of believers. And your saying that there are alot of growers in the Netherlands?

But the growers dont believe. And the believers dont grow.

Is that true?

What about the people that grow to believe? What about the people that believe to grow? Lol 

Are you saying that the believers dont like the growers (or "hippies" as you say)? If so, do the growers like the believers?

What do the hippies/growers believe if not in the Bible or Jesus? Do they have their own religion or are they athiests?

It seems like there is a lot of strife between the growers of the Netherlands and the believers of the Netherlands.

Whats wrong with the believers? And whats wrong with the growers?

Dont you all know that God made marijuana? It was God that made the plant. Who else would have done it? God made everything!




~PEACE~


----------



## 420IAMthatIAM (May 3, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Is there anyone else claiming to be Christ?
> 
> I'm sure there might be a few, but are they like Me? I can prove it because I have more infallible evidence than anyone else.
> 
> ...


 all of mankind is and has and will be walking on the path that I have set forth life is but a journey... all for my pleasure...I am the alpha the omega the beginning and the end the first and the last BEHOLD I AM CREATOR.........


----------



## Sativied (May 4, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> So what you're saying is that there are a lot of believers.


Not as many as in the US, but yes, still too many nevertheless. They lost their political grasp over the past decade, fortunately they are a dying breed. I live in the most 'churched' area of Europe. Also quite a few 'believes', though less since the protestants merged with a bunch of others. I used to be certain, when I was a kid, that by the time I was the age I am now, nearly nobody would swallow the nonsense anymore. It went it the right direction, but we got 1 million bat-mad muslims in return so things haven't exactly improved. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> And you're saying that there are a lot of growers in the Netherlands?


Yes, mj is a major export product as well so we grow a multiple of what we actually need.



Nevaeh420 said:


> But the growers dont believe. And the believers dont grow [mj].


Yes. No self-respecting ganja grower is going to claim there's a man in the sky. Frankly I find the idea of a christian growing or smoking quite fascinating. How can a mind expand so much and then become so narrow again?



Nevaeh420 said:


> Is that true?


Seriously, yes. And simply because according to them Ganja = drugs = devil. There is less of a gray area between believers and non-believers here than in the US. Either you believe that shit or you don't. 

Disclaimer: I did not include muslims (who own a good deal of the coffeeshops, growshops, and surely grows as well) because I can't understand a fuck of what they're saying anyway. They live in yet another imaginary dimension. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> What about the people that grow to believe? What about the people that believe to grow? Lol


Nobody grows to believe. People that believe to grow but in reality aren't are locked up or homeless.



Nevaeh420 said:


> Are you saying that the believers dont like the growers (or "hippies" as you say)? If so, do the growers like the believers?


"hippies" as the especially older generation christians say, not as I say. Yes all believers don't like the growers, but not all the growers don't like the believers. Some do not like most, but most do not like some.



Nevaeh420 said:


> What do the hippies/growers believe if not in the Bible or Jesus?


Nuthin' at-all. Dunno really. Anything that does not involve Bibles or Jesus's. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> Do they have their own religion or are they athiests?


Holy shit Jesus! Are you saying that's not the same thing?  For argument sake yes, atheists.



Nevaeh420 said:


> It seems like there is a lot of strife between the growers of the Netherlands and the believers of the Netherlands.


And anyone else who puts themselves between growers and their beloved plants.



Nevaeh420 said:


> Whats wrong with the believers? And whats wrong with the growers?


Everything and nothing respectively.



Nevaeh420 said:


> Dont you all know that God made marijuana? It was God that made the plant. Who else would have done it? *God made everything!*


As they say in the Netherlands: God created the earth, the Dutch created the Netherlands.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (May 4, 2013)

Scrrroooollllolololololololllll...done.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Scrrroooollllolololololololllll...done.


Mindphuk just served up a full serving of logic a page or two back and our Savior conveniently skipped right over it, that was the pimp slap that ended this delusional thread imo


----------



## Scroga (May 4, 2013)

God bud....jesus og...sacrificial lamb.. Oh wrong thread sorry..


----------



## tyler.durden (May 5, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> BTW, I have told My family that I believe that I AM Christ but none of them believe Me.  I dont even talk about it to them anymore.


Fuck! Lucky them! Please tell me exactly what your family did to get you to stop talking about it. I've run out of ideas...


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (May 5, 2013)

Oh please God let this thread die......I might acquire faith if that happens.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 5, 2013)

(You guys know you love this thread! Or you wouldnt be posting in it, so just chill because I still have lots to teach )




All of the Christians are waiting for Me to come but I AM waiting for all of the Christians now!

But who is going to tell all the Christians about Me?

I am on THE WORLD WIDE WEB proclaiming My Truth but I am just One Person.

Who will help Me?

What would happen if I, The Savior, was united with My Bride- the Church?

I'm engaged to the Church now but later married.

What other evidence do you need from Me to prove that I AM The Christ, The Savior of the world?




Consider yourself blessed because your names are written in The Lambs Book of Life!

What more do you want besides being remembered forever?

I know what your thinking, you also want all the blessings that I have uttered in this thread and you deserve them too.

I only have 7,700 views so how am I supposed to reach the world at this rate?

There are still ~7 billion people that have not read My book so you guys are special to Me: You guys are My brothers and friends!

Whether you like Me or not, your names are written in My Book of Life and your comments are going to remembered forever!




And if you have followed Me from the beginning of this thread than you surely are one of My disciples!

If you havent followed Me throughout the entirety of this thread than I would suggest that you go to page 1 and let Me teach you what I AM going to do to this sad world!

All I want in a disciple is to share My common goal of common good; to usher in a utopia for all.

A disciple doesnt need to worship Me but you should respect Me with reverential love!

My disciples should want to share the Truth at all costs, to the best of their ability but no one is perfect.

What I'm looking for is to start a revolution; CHRISTS REVOLUTION of peace!




Whos worthy?

I believe all of you are worthy to recieve My blessings, BUT who is worthy to share My love with others and proclaim Me as Lord?

Whos worthy?

It takes a special kind of person to proclaim spiritual truth but I have confidence in you guys.

Whos worthy?

You have to believe in something, something special like the return of The Son of God!

Whos worthy?

Just be yourself except you need to stand for The Kingdom of Our Lord God and His Anointed!

Whos worthy?




Ida Maria- O My God

(Oh my God oh You think it's all for fun. Is this fun for You?)

[youtube]eED30qLA0KY[/youtube]



~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 5, 2013)

Why don't you address mindphuks post on page 35, post #347?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 6, 2013)

420IAMthatIAM said:


> all of mankind is and has and will be walking on the path that I have set forth life is but a journey... all for my pleasure...I am the alpha the omega the beginning and the end the first and the last BEHOLD I AM CREATOR.........


I dont really know what to say to this, but right on brother.

At least you have the Word of God in your mind and lips.

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> Not as many as in the US, but yes, still too many nevertheless. They lost their political grasp over the past decade, fortunately they are a dying breed. I live in the most 'churched' area of Europe. Also quite a few 'believes', though less since the protestants merged with a bunch of others. I used to be certain, when I was a kid, that by the time I was the age I am now, nearly nobody would swallow the nonsense anymore. It went it the right direction, but we got 1 million bat-mad muslims in return so things haven't exactly improved.
> 
> Yes, mj is a major export product as well so we grow a multiple of what we actually need.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering My questions, you seem like a cool dude Sativied 

You said "Holy shit Jesus!" Are you referring to Me? I believe your talking to Me but I'm confused because I assume your a grower and you said the growers dont believe in the fairy tale of Jesus.

I, Christ, love you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Mindphuk just served up a full serving of logic a page or two back and our Savior conveniently skipped right over it, that was the pimp slap that ended this delusional thread imo


"and our Savior conveniently skipped right over it"

Do you believe? Maybe "our Savior" has good plans for the world? And good plans for you! Maybe "our Savior" loves us alot and Hes crazy about us and thats why He posts such crazy things? Lol 

I already responded to it on post number 351 on the top of page 36.

I respond to just about every comment because its My thread and I figure they want an answer from Me.

Now, its Mindphuks turn to find out what the chances are that all these things would happen to Me since he is such a wiz kid and an expert in math.

I, Christ, love you!



Scroga said:


> God bud....jesus og...sacrificial lamb.. Oh wrong thread sorry..


Oh, right thread, no need to be sorry 

I, Christ, love you!



tyler.durden said:


> Fuck! Lucky them! Please tell me exactly what your family did to get you to stop talking about it. I've run out of ideas...


My family never believed that I AM Christ because I never thought or said that I was until I turned 23 years old. So they lived with Me all My life and than all of a sudden at 23 I said "I AM Christ" but they just never believed in it because they knew Me all My life prior to that. I'm not trying to push it on them (or even talk about it with them) because I dont want to be worshipped by anyone, nevermind My family. You all can worship Me when I am dead because I wont mind then! Lol 

But honestly, I'm trying to talk to people online that want their faith to be vindicated. I dont know whos reading what I am posting because it could be ANYONE with the internet so I'm posting for the Agnostics and for the Believers that want to know Christ. And I'm even posting for the Athiests but they dont even believe in God so why would they believe in Me? Basically, I'm posting for you all... I'm just looking for friends... And everyone that has posted on here has been friendly and I appreciate your comments EXCEPT for a few people that called Me a "troll" for posting in My own thread. I'm just trying to make friends with you all, and you all are cool and I'm glad that we can talk over such long distances.

Now you guys know Me, a dude that claims to be Christ, The Son of God. I believe that I AM Christ but you guys can only go by what I have said to you all. If I were you guys, I would be skeptical too because its the most exalted title in the world- Christ. You can believe whatever you want but like I said, I'm here to vindicate the unsure. I know that I am talking to someone that cares.

I, Christ, love you!



Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Oh please God let this thread die......I might acquire faith if that happens.


Guess who rolled in here? Its the fairy godmother! Do you remember posting that towards the beginning of this thread? Lol 

Long time no post but why the hostility? Just relax and be cool!

What dont you love about My book?

Acquire faith NOW, because it doesnt hurt and I wont bite.

I, Christ, love you!



Padawanbater2 said:


> Why don't you address mindphuks post on page 35, post #347?


Post # 351 on page 36. 

It looks like you looked over My reply to his comment. Maybe because I cut it up into pieces and it didnt look like I quoted his origional post?

Like I said, I'm going to reply to just about everyones comments unless they are not directed towards Me or whatever. But I have been good at replying to your comments... Have you read My thread from cover to cover?

I, Christ, love you!




EDIT- I'm just a Person that is trying to bring PEACE to this sad world through Myself. We all are special and we all deserve the very best. And I believe that I can inundate the world with Gods blessings through the Body of Christ which is all of the people that believe in The Son of God. I know that I cant do it on My own and thats why I am trying to partner with all of you so that YOU will be My hands and feet and love on people and show them The Way to peace and godliness. I actually believe that We all are gods in a funny way, but we are not God but He lives inside all of Us. If the world united as one than there is no stopping us from going from glory to glory to glory. Its going to take an act of God but what happens when The Son of God acts? Is there a chance? 

Do you guys believe that I, The Son of God, would hurt you in any way? What have I said but uplifting things? It is written &#8220;For My thoughts _are_ not your thoughts, Nor _are_ your ways My ways,&#8221; says the Lord.&#8220;For _as_ the heavens are higher than the earth, So are My ways higher than your ways, And My thoughts than your thoughts."

I will choose to believe in God but the Bible is just the Basic Instructions Before Leaving Earth. I also choose to believe Before Leaving Earth 




Slash- Your A Lie

(All my faith has been wasted... I dont need you to save me anymore.) 
(But it sounds like "All my Saviors been wasted, wasted.)

[youtube]30EZkCvsCQ0[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## mindphuk (May 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Now, its Mindphuks turn to find out what the chances are that all these things would happen to Me since he is such a wiz kid and an expert in math.


If you actually took time to think about what I wrote, it doesn't all come down to math and statistics but a basic understanding should have helped you figure it out without me.

As I said, there are almost 7 billion people here. There are 26 letters. Assuming that each have equal probability of appearing in a name (they probably all do not, although X and Z are probably more common in China) we have 26x26x26=17576 combinations of three letters. That means that each three letter combination, assuming completely random distribution, are identical in 398,270 people. So with almost 400,000 people with the initials GMO, it is hardly unique.

First you used all of those 'coincidences' as evidence that you are Christ, now, when I point out problems with this idea, you change and say these things are 'merely icing on the cake.' You are dishonest. There is no evidence. You changed your story when you were caught out. Dishonesty is not something that we would expect in a Christ figure. You are not Christ.


----------



## Sativied (May 6, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Thanks for answering My questions, you seem like a cool dude Sativied


I tried to not like you but fuck it, anyone who types so much BS in a forum providing entertainment to me and others is OK in my book. 



Nevaeh420 said:


> You said "Holy shit Jesus!" Are you referring to Me?


You might be on to something... maybe there are a whole lot of        _implied_ in the bible as well. That would explain a few things...


Don't be troubled.  You trust God, now trust in me.  There are many rooms in my Father's home, and I am going to prepare a place for you.  If this were not so, I would tell you plainly.   When everything is ready, I will come and get you, so that you will always be with me where I am.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 8, 2013)

This has nothing to do with the thread but I just saw it and its pretty cool!




People are awesome 2013

[youtube]A6XUVjK9W4o[/youtube]




Let Me know what you think about it 

I hope you enjoyed it as much as I did!




~PEACE~


----------



## ricky1lung (May 8, 2013)

How did this thread make it to 37 pages of nonsense?


----------



## mindphuk (May 8, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> How did this thread make it to 37 pages of nonsense?


Change your settings noob! It's only 10 pages....

of nonsense. ( j/k about the noob comment)


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 9, 2013)

mindphuk said:


> If you actually took time to think about what I wrote, it doesn't all come down to math and statistics but a basic understanding should have helped you figure it out without me.


What about ALL THE EVIDENCE that I have put forth?

There is only One of Me but many of you (all).

I AM One of a kind, a different "breed".

You just pointed out what I have pointed out alread (in this thread) that the chances are 1 in 17576, but thats just the tip of the iceberg in regards to what makes Me special. 



mindphuk said:


> As I said, there are almost 7 billion people here. There are 26 letters. Assuming that each have equal probability of appearing in a name (they probably all do not, although X and Z are probably more common in China) we have 26x26x26=17576 combinations of three letters.


I already said that the chances are 1 in 17576 a few posts ago.

If I did My math right than its a VERY SMALL PERCENTAGE of people that have My initials. If there are 17576 combinations and My initials are 1 in 17576 than 1/17576 is equal to ~0.0000569, which equals into a percentace of ~0.00569%. That is a tiny percentage of people that have My initials. So less than 0.00569% of people have My exact initials.

What about the people that have My EXACT Name also? That percentage is rediculously so much smaller. What are the chances of that? How many George Manuel Oliveira's are there? But its not even if they have My Name, the Name doesnt make a person Christ but its My Life and what God has done that makes Me Christ!




mindphuk said:


> That means that each three letter combination, assuming completely random distribution, are identical in 398,270 people. So with almost 400,000 people with the initials GMO, it is hardly unique.


Right, but thats just My initials! What are the chances that they have My Name also? I never said that I'm the only one with My Name, what I am saying is that I AM The Son of God and its not just about My Name but all of the other things that I have talked about. My Name is just a cherry on top. Its more about what I am going to do for you all, whether to this generation or the one that believes.

What is unique is the Life that I have lived. No person has lived My life except Me. There might be people that have My initials but this thread is NOT about My initials its about ALL the other verbiage that I have spoken. How often in this thread do you see Me saying "look at My initials"? I barely have spoken about My initials because I am more proud of the prophecies that I have fulfilled and My prophecies that I have come up with for the future!




mindphuk said:


> First you used all of those 'coincidences' as evidence that you are Christ, now, when I point out problems with this idea, you change and say these things are 'merely icing on the cake.' You are dishonest. There is no evidence.


I'm dishonest because I said that My Name is "icing on the cake?" I dont have a right to be proud of My Name? I believe that I have the Name ABOVE ALL names. 

I bet you dont believe that I have any evidence, do you? This thread is My Book and its dedicated to those that appreciate it. You dont appreciate My book, do you? Its all good because its not meant for you obviously, and you dont have to comment in My thread if you dont want to. 

What would be evidence for you? What would absolutly prove that a man is Christ?

Isnt prophecy a sort of "coincidence" that happens? Just because a coincidence happens it doesnt mean that its not a fact. Yes, My initials backwards are OMG and that stands for O My God and that might be a coincidence to YOU but its still a fact that My initials backwards are OMG!

There might have been alot of "coincidences" that have happened to Me, but they still happened and its still a FACT!




mindphuk said:


> You changed your story when you were caught out. Dishonesty is not something that we would expect in a Christ figure.


What would you expect in a Christ figure? 

You cant say that I'm dishonest because I have NOT lied about anything. You can say that I might be mistaken but NOT dishonest. 

I wasnt caught in anything except telling My TRUE STORY! It is a TRUE STORY too because its facts about My life and I share some of My beliefs also.



mindphuk said:


> You are not Christ.


If I am NOT Christ than who is?

Do you know another Christ?

Is Jesus, Christ?

Jesus' last name was NOT Christ but all the Christians believe Jesus is the Christ. Can ANYONE prove that Jesus is Christ? Where is Jesus by the way? Last time I heard anything about Him, He was DEAD. But yet a dead man is Christ? I thought He was risen from the dead, so where is He? Has ANYONE heard from Him?

What would make Him anymore Christ than Me? How can a dead man be anything more than a good memory?

I AM ALIVE and I AM claiming to be Christ so either I'm nuts or I AM Christ there is no other choice! But I have to admit, I'm a nutty Christ! Lol 

I, Christ, love you!



Sativied said:


> I tried to not like you but fuck it, anyone who types so much BS in a forum providing entertainment to me and others is OK in my book.


Thanks, I try. 

I try and be a good person but it comes natural too because God have gifted Me to be a loving person, but in no way am I perfect.

I'm glad you like the thread and that it has entertained you so much. I tried to put in as much prophecy as possible. Prophecy that I have fulfilled and prophecy that I have come up with for the future. 



Sativied said:


> You might be on to something... maybe there are a whole lot of        _implied_ in the bible as well. That would explain a few things...


I know, RIGHT?

When I read the Bible I see the story of My Life, not word for word but overall. In the beginning of this thread I have shown you all the prophecies that I have fulfilled and how I have lived the Life of Christ! It had to happen some time that Christ would return but why Me? Look at how much strife I am getting from trying to just be honest as share the story of My Life!

It would explain a few things, wouldnt it?





Sativied said:


> Don't be troubled.  You trust God, now trust in me.  There are many rooms in my Father's home, and I am going to prepare a place for you.  If this were not so, I would tell you plainly.   When everything is ready, I will come and get you, so that you will always be with me where I am.


Good quote!

If I get the chance, I am going to build as many MANSIONS as possible. These mansions are going to be on land, UNDERGROUND, UNDERWATER, SKYSCRAPERS, FLOATING ON THE OCEAN, UNDER THE OCEAN FLOOR and in SPACE!

In My Kingdom there will be MANSIONS in every conceivable location. Everyone will have at least one mansion to live in but the more the better. In My Kingdom there will be no poor people and everyone will be rich. I would turn most all of the militaries into contrution workers so instead of destroying they will be building the kingdom. There will be more jobs available than there are people so everyone will get the chance to work. 

I, Christ, love you!





Im NOT the enemy, guys, unless you believe that The Son of God is the enemy! I AM the Solution to many of the worlds problems. Dont you want a Savior? I know that I want you. I want you to have a little bit of faith in the things that cant be proven or disproven. I want you to use your best judgement on everything else, and I dont want you to take My word for everything but do your own research and see what can be proven. What do you think God would want you to believe in? I say, believe in THE BEST and forget the rest. Thats what I want for you all, THE BEST! I wouldnt wish a bad thing on anyone. Do you think that I am here to bring harm to any of you? You now have My book to judge Me, so read My book and see what kind of Person that I AM! Have I spoken any curses on anyone or anything bad? I believe not. I have spoken only blessing and good things to and for My people. You are My people if you belong to God Who is My Daddy! I AM His Son and He is My Daddy. Jesus said "All things have been delivered to Me by My Father, and no one knows the Son except the Father. Nor does anyone know the Father except the Son, and _the one_ to whom the Son wills to reveal _Him." _So if you want to know My Father than you have to go through Me, The Son. I will reveal His secrets to you all. You all are My disciples because you love Me for Me. And because you love Me you also love My Father Who is God. You cant love My Daddy without loving Me also and you cant love Me without loving My Daddy also because its the Godhead Who is with you. The Spirit comes with Us because He is in Us. I AM in you and you are in Me. We are the family of God. God is in you because He is in all and all. I AM in you because I AM in God. What you think about Me is what you think about My Daddy Who is God because He sent Me to be with you. 

If your a Christian than you have to accept Me for Who I AM and My Daddy, Who is God, also because He made Me for such a time as this. I did not come on My own but He sent Me to do His good work. You have never seen God at any time but He is The Master and I AM His Servant to do whatever He says because He is The Master. I have come not to seek My own glory but for His glory. I AM One Who is the least among these and I have come to serve you all for My Daddys glory and to make Him happy with His children. The world is a mess and it needs the Mess(iah) to fix things. Yes the Mess(iah) is a mess. But its all for the glory of God. But the Mess(iah) fixes the mess because The Father sent Him to do this very thing. How will it hurt to believe in The Son of God? When will God show up to fix the mess? If God was a Person than He would be The Christ! But some of you dont want The Christ to fix the mess. Why is that? How else would God show up? What would God be like if He was a Person? Would He not humble Himself and serve the people to the best of His abilities? What are you expecting from God to do? It takes a person to fix people problems. Could a spirit do all these things? What exactly can a spirit do? And who would take a spirit seriously? It takes The Son of God to do all these things. God gave you all freedom of will, but He also gave you your best judgment, so use your best judgment to obey The Lord! The Lord is for you and not against you. Trust in The Lord and He will direct your paths. Think of The Lord as your best Friend that has your best interests at heart. 

Who is Christ than? If I am NOT Christ than Who am I? If I am NOT Christ than I am just another crazy. Do you believe that I am crazy? But what if I AM telling the Truth than what does that mean? That would mean that the world is going to get a total makeover. It means that The Son of God has spoken the Truth and the world will never be the same because its going to get redefined as a whole. It means God will have His way and bring peace to a corrupt civilization. It means everyone will be rich and have no lack. It means Gods people are vindicated and the prophets are right. It means a mansion will be built for everyone. It means that there will be peace on earth. It means life for everyone will be exalted and brought to the highest high. It means that God was right and everyone will be blessed. It means that religion will be a faint memory because you dont need religion when you have Christ. I means that the earth is going to expand with UNDERGROUND MANSIONS. It means that your life is going to get better! What does it mean to you?

Its either I am CRAZY or I AM Christ or I AM a CRAZY Christ! There is no other choice. What do you believe? (I'd say I AM a CRAZY Christ!)

Im not going to make you believe anything but I will tell you the Truth about Myself!

If you do NOT believe by now (and you've read My whole thread) than there is nothing that I can say to make you believe. 

Are you going to believe Christ or the world?

If Jesus is Risen than let Jesus say so. 

If I, Christ George, AM Risen than let Me say "so". I would have to say "so"!




Joan Osborne- One of us

[youtube]USR3bX_PtU4[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 10, 2013)

*The signs of the times!

[youtube]6TfiwedpZUU[/youtube]

Revelation 1:7

New King James Version (NKJV)


[SUP]7[/SUP]Behold, He is coming with clouds, and every eye will see Him, even they who pierced Him. And all the tribes of the earth will mourn because of Him. Even so, Amen. 


Revelation 1:13-14


New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]13 [/SUP]and in the midst of the seven lampstands One like the Son of Man, clothed with a garment down to the feet and girded about the chest with a golden band. 
[SUP]14 [/SUP]His head and hair were white like wool, as white as snow, and His eyes like a flame of fire; 


Revelation 14:14-16

New King James Version (NKJV)



Reaping the Earth&#8217;s Harvest

[SUP]14 [/SUP]Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown, and in His hand a sharp sickle. [SUP]15 [/SUP]And another angel came out of the temple, crying with a loud voice to Him who sat on the cloud, &#8220;Thrust in Your sickle and reap, for the time has come for You[SUP][a][/SUP] to reap, for the harvest of the earth is ripe.&#8221; [SUP]16 [/SUP]So He who sat on the cloud thrust in His sickle on the earth, and the earth was reaped.




Matthew 24:30

New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]30 [/SUP]Then the sign of the Son of Man will appear in heaven, and then all the tribes of the earth will mourn, and they will see the Son of Man coming on the clouds of heaven with power and great glory.




Luke 21:27-28

New King James Version (NKJV)

[SUP]27 [/SUP]Then they will see the Son of Man coming in a cloud with power and great glory. [SUP]28 [/SUP]Now when these things begin to happen, look up and lift up your heads, because your redemption draws near.&#8221;



*

I talked about the signs in the clouds last in the video but I am going to talk about it first now. The first sign I saw in the clouds was God. This is the story, I was driving around the city with My friend Patrick and for some reason I stopped at a place where I used to go scuba diving for quahogs. As soon as I pulled over I saw God in the clouds and the sun was right behind His face and He had long wavy hair. There was a stripe across His chest and I later learned that this might represent the sickle indicating THE END OF THE AGE! It looked like He was wearing a long robe all the way down to His feet. So He had long wavy hair and the sun was behind His face and there was a stipe across His chest and He was wearing a robe. I watched this for about 5 minutes until the wind blew it away. This was 2008 or 2009.

The second sign I saw in the clouds was an up-side-down pyramid with about 3 layers to it. I was going grocery shopping with My mom and I looked up in the clouds and I saw this pyramid with like 3 layers to it. I really didnt know what to make of it so I just went into the store. Thats the story and it happened in 2008 or 2009.

The third sign I saw was a BLACK cloud. It was Good Friday of 2009 and I just took a drive to a park down the street from My house. I parked and when I looked up I saw a BLACK cloud and a white cloud. The BLACK cloud was flying low and it was in front of Me but the white cloud was flying high to the left. I watched it for about 20 minutes and then I left the park and went home. But there was a low flying BLACK cloud and a high flying white cloud and I was sent to prison for fighting with My dad about a week later. Thats what happened.

The fourth sign I saw in the clouds was wavy clouds right after I thought about living in the ocean. It was 2009 and I was in prison for fighting with my dad. I saw on TV a picture of the ocean and than it hit Me, I thought "why cant we live IN the ocean like underwater?". I started to brainstorm and tell My fellow inmates that we can live underwater and whatnot. Than less than an hour later or so, we went to go to another building to go eat food, in prison. On the way to the chow hall I looked up and saw that the sky was full of undulating waves. It was beautiful and I pointed it out to My fellow inmates. But the funny thing about it is that the clouds came RIGHT AFTER I thought about living underwater for the first time. Thats what happened!

The fifth and last sign that I saw in the clouds was that the clouds were split in half. I was in prison in 2009 and I found a picture of Jesus where He was standing outside and there was a strip of clouds in the backround. It was just a single strip of clouds in the backround. I put the picture of Jesus in My cell window and than soon later it was time to go eat. When I left that building to go to eat lunch I looked up at the clouds and the sky was parted in half, a complete opposite of what the picture of Jesus looked like. The sky was parted in two with a blue strip in the middle. That was the last sign I saw in the clouds and that was in 2009.




On June 2 of 2012 I saw ~8 UFOs in My city. I was going to the closest McDonalds near My house and when I got there they closed and hour early or so. So I figured I would go to the 24/7 McDonalds a few miles away but on My way there I stopped at a Burger King. I got My meal and I took a right out of the parking lot. I looked up to the left and I saw some very bright stars, or what seemed to be very bright stars. I then noticed that they were flashing and had colors to them of blue, purple and green light. I noticed also that they were moving slightly. As I said in the video, I didnt have insurance at the time and I didnt want to get pulled over for looking at UFOs. I went to pull out My cell phone to snap a picture but I couldnt pull out My phone quick enough because the light turned green at the intersection. I then went home to get My mother to come look but she was sleeping and didnt want to wake up. So I called 911 and told them My story and they said they would call the Airforce. And thats what happened on that night!




About the ALIEN that I saw about a month after I saw the ~8 UFOs, it was about August of 2012. This is the story. I was at home and it was windy out. I kept noticing that a trees leaves were blowing funny. There was an anomaly in the way the leaves were blowing in this one tree. I kept looking at that anomaly and I asked Myself "why is the tree blowing so funny?" So I went to My room and got My BB gun and I looked at the anomaly where the tree was blowing funny and I looked at it with a 4 power scope. At first I could see nothing. But I kept looking because I knew something was funny. I would look with the BB gun and than with My eyes. Than after maybe a half an hour I saw a face with two eyes that let light pass right through. The face was greenish gray but I could see right through the eyes. The alien or a person wearing an invisibility suit was about 20 yards away from Me on My neighbors roof. At the time I thought he was in a tree but he was on My neighbors roof. Than after watching that for about 30 minutes or so, I saw an up-side-down smile of letting light pass right through. The smile lasted for about 30 seconds and then he was just letting light pass through circles on its upper part at random. This lasted for quite a long time but I was not timing any part of this encounter. I later saw his body and he was looking at me with a real face that was like painted in an invisibility paint. I saw him bringing his hands to his head and it looked like he was smoking something to me. It was crazy. It looked like he was laying down the whole time. I honestly dont know if it was an alien or some person wearing an invisibility suit. But he was on My neighbors roof and I watched him for about 2 hours total. The reason why I stopped watching him was because it was getting dark out and its hard to see a being wearing an invisibility suit at night, lol. But that happened in about August of 2012!




These are all true stories but what do they all mean? These things actually happened to Me and thats why I am talking about it. It was either God or ALIENS or the governments HAARP or something that can manipulate clouds because I know what I saw in the clouds. As far as the UFOs go, they were just that- Unidentified Flying Objects. And the ALIEN was some kind of person wearing an invisibility suit, whether from Earth or another planet, I do not know. 




~PEACE~


----------



## ricky1lung (May 10, 2013)

Not really into the Joan Osbourne types,

This is a little more my speed. 
Crank it up and enjoy!

[video=youtube_share;bWXazVhlyxQ]http://youtu.be/bWXazVhlyxQ[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (May 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Its either I am CRAZY or I AM Christ or I AM a CRAZY Christ! There is no other choice. What do you believe? (I'd say I AM a CRAZY Christ!)
> 
> Im not going to make you believe anything but I will tell you the Truth about Myself!
> 
> ...


You are crazy, but keep taking your meds, and I hope you are able to get some consistent therapy if you're not already. No one in this entire thread has expressed that they believe any of what you've had to say, isn't it a waste of time to continue at this point? It seems that your efforts would be better spent on sites where people have the same standards of belief and proof as you do, as opposed to posting on a stoner's site of 20k membership. You have grandiose plans with your Morlock cities and what not, why not put your effort into making those things reality instead of begging us to believe you? We'd hope that Christ wouldn't come back as a whiny, needy little bitch...


----------



## kpmarine (May 11, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> You are crazy, but keep taking your meds, and I hope you are able to get some consistent therapy if you're not already. No one in this entire thread has expressed that they believe any of what you've had to say, isn't it a waste of time to continue at this point? It seems that your efforts would be better spent on sites where people have the same standards of belief and proof as you do, as opposed to posting on a stoner's site of 20k membership. You have grandiose plans with your Morlock cities and what not, why not put your effort into making those things reality instead of begging us to believe you? We'd hope that Christ wouldn't come back as a whiny, needy little bitch...


I always pictured Jesus like this:




<----Note distinct lack of being a whiny twat. Kind of like if Chuck Norris impregnated god.


----------



## mindphuk (May 11, 2013)

kpmarine said:


> I always pictured Jesus like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus-Hulk SMASH!


----------



## Nevaeh420 (May 12, 2013)

You will never be able to prove that Jesus existed, nevermind proving He did the miracles alleged in the Bible.

And if He did live, everything written in the Bible is hearsay because He allegedly didnt wirte anything in the Bible.

Its all hearsay that Jesus said this and that.

I'm NOT saying that there wasn't a person named Jesus that claimed to the the Messiah ~2,000 years ago; 

actually I do believe there was a Jesus but I doubt He did any of the miracles that are alleged in the Bible.

I would be happy if any of you could prove Me wrong because the Bible is My favorite book and I quote it alot but I dont know who wrote it. 

But I, even I, can be proven and I, George Manuel Oliveira, am a FACT and I have said what I have said.

I'm not saying you shouldnt believe in Jesus but rather you should believe in the Truth.

Ask yourself "What can be proven?"

I do believe the Bible is the Word of God BUT who is Jesus and what are the objective proofs of His claims?

Why doesnt Jesus give evidence for Himself instead of these preachers if He is alive and risen from the dead?

Are you going to believe in fiction or fact?

Will the real Christ please stand up?




Eminem- The Real Slim Shady

[youtube]eJO5HU_7_1w[/youtube]




Will the real Christ please save us?




Alice In Chains- Man In The Box

[youtube]ZLUj-jh_UyQ[/youtube]




~PEACE~


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 12, 2013)

http://m.theforumsite.com/forum.php?p=5885314

Looks like he's been at this a while, that forum is even crazier than this one, if you can believe that

http://www.youtube.com/user/WeLoveYouJesus85/videos?view=0&flow=grid

His youtube account, 15 minute clips of pure crazy

Look what organized religion can do to a pesons mind. I assume at one point he was a normal, healthy guy, probably grew up in a religious household, then something traumatic or some major event happened in his early 20s and in the chaos, his damaged mind concocted this alternate reality to fill the void. 

I'm closing the thread because I don't think it does anyone any good and probably does the OP even more harm than any of us have really considered. If you have any objections PM me


----------

